# Paging Echohawk...



## Shade (Nov 27, 2007)

Question for you:

Are the spectral minions in I5: The Lost Tomb of Martek the same as those that appear in the 3e Dragonlance Campaign Setting?


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes. Or at least, the spectral minions in I5 became the spectral minions in Dragonlance Adventures, which eventually became the spectral minions in the 3e Dragonlance Campaign Setting.


----------



## Shade (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks!  I'll take that off the "to do" list.


----------



## Shade (Nov 28, 2007)

Another request...

Do you have a picture of the carcavulp, or a brief descripton.  We're ready to work on the italicized description.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 29, 2007)

The description you quoted in the conversion thread is the full text of the description on the card, but yes, co-incidentally, I happen to have a scan of that card right here


----------



## Shade (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks!   It sure is cute.  Kinda like the Fox and the Hound rolled into one.


----------



## Shade (Dec 11, 2007)

Paging Echohawk once again...

We're caught up on the Imagine Magazine critters you sent me.  When you get a chance, can you post a few more?

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 11, 2007)

You have mail!


----------



## Shade (Dec 11, 2007)

Great!  Thanks as always.


----------



## Shade (Dec 18, 2007)

We've hit a bit of a snag with the dowagu conversion in the Maztica thread.

Do you have FRA3: Blood Charge?  If so, is there any further insight within the module (outside of the statblock) indicating whether the dowagu are constructs, undead, or aberrations?


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 19, 2007)

Although I initially pegged them as a construct (based on that "dowagu are magical constructs created by the Raja Ambuchar Devayam" line), it might be more appropriate to make them undead, since Ambuchar Devayam is himself a "unique form of undead, created through his own evil necromancy" and the rest of his minions are also undead creatures.

I don't think it would contradict the minimal background provided in _Blood Charge_ to make them an aberration though.


----------



## Shade (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there a picture of the snow mischiefs in the article in which they appear?


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 8, 2008)

Sadly, no.


----------



## Shade (Jan 8, 2008)

That's OK...it allows us to be creative.


----------



## Shade (Jan 23, 2008)

Yet another request for stats...the Tim Gingwatzim.

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 23, 2008)

Here are the bits that are specific to the tim, from WGR1 _Greyhawk Ruins_. There is also a whole chunk of general text applicable to gingwatzim, but I'm assuming you can get that from the gingwatzim that appeared in Dragon #295?

Gingwatzim, Tim

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Ethereal or Prime Material Plane
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Feeds directly upon victim's strength
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 15
HIT DICE: 2
THAC0: 19
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: Nil
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Only hurt by spells and magical weapons
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: T (2' diam.)
MORALE: Fearless (19-20)
XP VALUE: 975

In free form the tim are blue, glowing spheres of sparkling energy. Their bound animate forms are limited to such things as frogs, spiders, fish, insects, snakes, or plants with unusual senses or abilities. They are usually bound to entryways or else physically restricted to an area, since they are incapable of understanding even simply commands. Their inanimate forms are restricted to the simplest of items, below even a +1 weapon or shield. Such items are limited to a single use per day since the gingwatzim powering it needs that long to recover.


----------



## Shade (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep, that should be all I need.  Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Feb 14, 2008)

Stats for the Darksider from Treasures of Greyhawk (WGR2), please?


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 14, 2008)

"The platform stops moving at what you think is the floor level, and a monstrous, glowing shape glides towards you..."

The glowing figure is a new monster, the Darksider (see description).

"As the ghost-like shape approaches, it smiles a hideously evil grin. In your mind you hear, "I am your dark side. I know your darkest fears and doubts! And, I wish them to be, so defeat me or die!" It raises its hands and a wave of terror washes over you."

The PCs can now react, but actions other than disbelief will do them little good. Any attacks by their "vision" will seem real.
In the though projection attack that follows, each character must react individually to his fear. Remember that the PCs have not moved, athough they may seem to be removed from the rest of the group, so watch for area-effect spells or any combat.
The only way to fight the Darksider is to demonstrate an act of disbelief or become unconscious. Otherwise run combat normally.

Darksider (1): Int Genius; AL NE; AC n/a; MV instantaneous; HD n/a; hp: n/a; #AT 1; THAC0 hits automatically; Dmg as victim x 2 (apparent damage); SA ESP, thought projection (no save); SD immune to most attacks.

*The Darksider*
The Darksider is an energy being from the Negative Material plane, that feeds on anxiety and fear. The Darksider appears as a ghost-like form of each of its "victims." Using ESP, the Darksider determines the single greatest fear of each subject. It then uses thought projection to create the deepest, darkest fears of its subject. If "killed" by this fear, the victim does not die but merely falls unconscious. Afterwards, the victim is forever immune to that Darksider's attack.
Most deaths that are attributed to Darksider appearances have been caused by adventurers attempting to slay it, and actually slaying other party members. Deaths have also occured through attempts to flee the illusion. Otherwise, a Darksider is incapable of giving or receiving physical damage.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 14, 2008)

Type: Plot device


----------



## Shade (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks!  Not as cool as the name implied.   :\ 

If you've got the time, how about any of these you think sound interesting (i.e., not plot devices)?    

From Gargoyle (WG9):
Gargoyle (of the Tors) - Monstrous Humanoid

From Vale of the Mage (WG12):
Grist (True Gargoyle) - Construct
Griveling - Outsider
Jakar - Unique Magical Beast
Jaleeda Bird - Magical Beast

From Falcon's Revenge (WGA1):
Grythok - Vermin
Scryxull - Undead

From Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad:
Carnivorous Wall - Ooze
Fiery Face - Elemental

From Scarlet Brotherhood:
Thousandtooth - Aberration


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thousandtooth*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: any
FREQUENCY: very rare
ORGANIZATION: solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: any
DIET: omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Lawful Evil

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 9
HIT DICE: 6
THAC0: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1 + up to 8
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d6/1d3
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Petrification, poison
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (4' diameter)
MORALE: Elite (14)
XP VALUE: 4000

The thousand tooth is a monstrosity made by mutating a medusa. It looks like an oversized human head with large sharp teeth and solid gray eyes. Rather than a body, it has a roundish lump of flesh behind the head from which sprout 8+1d4 thick reptilian limbs, each ending in the head of a venomous snake. It moves by using three or more of its lower reptilian limbs as primitive legs. Some also have a pair of spindly arms growing from the sides of their fleshy bodies.
*Combat*: The thousand tooth retains the medusa's ability to petrify flesh, although its power is much weaker than a medusa's. Any creature that comes within 30' of the thousand tooth must make a saving throw vs. petrification at +2 or slowly change into stone. On the first round after the attack, the victim is slowed (as per the spell) but gains a +1 bonus to his armor class due to the stony consistency of his skin. On the third round, the victim is completely petrified. At close range, the thousandtooth attacks with its humanhead bite and up to eight bites from its snake-limbs. Anyone struck by a snake-head must save vs. poison or die (type F poison). The thousand tooth must make a saving throw vs. petrification +2 if it sees its reflection.
*Habitat/Society*: A thousandtooth is a solitary predator, claiming a few square miles as its turf. As it cannot outrun its prey, it must wait for creatures to approach it, so it prefers terrain with places to hide. It reproduces by budding - once a year, one of the snaky limbs drops off and crawls away as an independent creature; after a year of living like a snake it begins to consume massive amounts of food to prepare for its metamorphosis. The snake changes into an adult thousandtooth after a week of hibernation; it can use all its powers and is particularly hungry after the change.
*Ecology*: The thousand tooth is a destructive predator, attacking anything in its territory that it sees as a threat or competition. This results in a number of statues in its territory as well as an increase in the number of predators in neighboring regions.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 14, 2008)

*Grythok*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any subterranean
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Swarm
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Nil

NO. APPEARING: 10-80
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: I, FI 9 (D)
HIT DICE: 1
THAC0: 19
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-6
SPECIAL ATTACKS: 10% cause disease
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: T (6")
MORALE: Unreliable
XP VALUE: 65

Grythok range in size from 2" to 6" long. Their soft bodies are oval-shaped and covered by a tough, leathery shell. All organs and exposed areas are completely covered by the hemispherical shell.
Beneath the shell are the grythok's mouth, legs, and sensory organs. The mouth is circular and completely surrounded by sharp teeth. The 12 legs are short and sharp, barely functional for movement, but effective for digging in and holding on to any material softer than leather. These legs have adapted to allow the grythok to hold on to its food or prey in order for the mouth to successfully attach. The legs function as barbs and cause no damage ifthe grythok releases them willingly, as when it is finished with a food source and chooses to move on. However, the legs cause 1-4 hp if the grythok is forcefully removed from its victim.

*Combat*: These creatures generally cling to the walls, floor, and ceiling of underground caverns. When a creature approaches, the grythok is aroused by any aura other than evil that comes within 60'. It immediately takes flight and attacks with all the vigor of an animal in a feeding frenzy. As it does so, it emits a high-pitched shriek that is inaudible to humanoid ears but is a clarion call to other grythok. Its cousins will respond to this "dinner bell" immediately, arriving at a rate of two per round. The shriek is audible to other grythok only within 60', but as farther grythok respond, they emit their own shrieks and the call carries through tunnels and caverns in a ripple effect.
The grythok is able to smell flesh, whether warm or cold, and attempts to attach itselfto any exposed flesh. It immediately digs in with its barbed legs and then attempts to sink its bite into its victim. A successful "to hit" roll by a grythok means that both its legs and mouth have dug into its victim's flesh. It will remain attached until it has finished feeding or has been forcefully dislodged.
The grythok then begins to take circular bites out of its victim, and slowly moves itself along to fresh areas of skin. Its many legs allow it to reposition itself without realeasing its iron grip. A single grythok will inflict a maximum of 30 hp before it is "full" and drops off its victim. If anyone makes successful THAC0 and Dexterity rolls, the grythok is dislodged at a cost of 1-4 hp to the victim.
One in ten grythok carry a disease due to their scavenging-habits. This is not a result of a spell, but simply due to the filthy conditions in which they live. No saving throw is applicable.
Grythok may be destoyed by any normal means, but attacking a grythok attached to a character also presents a risk of injuring the victim. A successful attack on an attached grythok indicates equal damage to the victim; a miss on an attached grythok requires a "to hit" roll against the victim.

*Habitat/Society*: The grythok are underground scavengers that inhabit dark, musty, dirty places. They are found mainly in sewers, garbage dumps, latrines, and cesspools, but rarely anywhere else, since they require conditions of filth to survive. They will eat almost anything, but prefer meat and meat-like substances, including rodents, insects, worms, and snakes. They would make ideal garbage disposals if it were not for their vicious and frequent attacks.

*Ecology*: Lengthy evolution has rendered these creatures immune to most diseases, although they are carriers and transmitters of many forms of plague and disease. They reproduce via egg-laying twice per year, but their population growth rate is slow since they often accidentally devour their own eggs.


----------



## Shade (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks!  I really like the thousandtooth.  I was looking for something for the Greyhawk conversions thread, and think I found it.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 15, 2008)

*Gargoyle (Of The Tors)*

FREQUENCY: Uncommon-Very Rare
NO. APPEARING: 1-2 (2-185)
ARMOR CLASS: 5 (body: AC 0 wings)
MOVE: 9" /15" (MC: C; F without wings)
HIT DICE: 4+4
% IN LAIR: 20%
TREASURE TYPE: Vegetables
NO. OF ATTACKS: 4
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-3/1-3/1-6/1-4
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSES: + 1 to hit (body only)
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Standard
INTELLIGENCE: Low
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
SIZE: M
PSIONIC ABILITY: Nil
Attack/Defense Modes: Nil

A tor gargoyle is almost identical in appearance to a common gargoyle, but its primary physical difference is highly unusual-detachable wings. Sages have theorized that artwork and recorded sightings of wingless gargoyles, previously unexplainable, refer to this subspecies. Indeed, some have proposed that detachable wings may be the norm among gargoyles, but the evil and vicious nature of the common gargoyle makes this hypothesis unverifiable.
A tor gargoyle's wings are attached to its body by a special joint. Ligaments hold the wings in place until they are fully grown, at which time the ligaments decay, making the wings easily detachable. Detachability makes it easier for the tor gargoyle to move around in its favorite locales (ruins and underground caverns) and allows the tor gargoyle to lie on its back, solving many vexing problems regarding sleeping and mating.
A tor gargoyle grows several pairs of wings during its lifetime, but upon reaching adulthood will do so only to replace wings that have been lost. Growing a pair of wings is a long process for an adult tor gargoyle, requiring years.
Without its wings, a tor gargoyle flies with maneuverability class F. This means that the gargoyle takes four rounds to reach full speed, and that its flight path is utterly uncontrollable. A wingless tor gargoyle cartwheels through the skies, ricocheting like a pinball off all objects in its path. Such flights are short and almost inevitably end with the tor gargoyle plowing face-first into the ground.
The non-magical wings of a tor gargoyle can be attacked separately from its magical body. The wings are hit on a successful roll to hit AC 0 when the attacker is specifically targeting the wings. The wings can suffer 7-12 hit points of damage before being destroyed. Such damage does not count against the tor gargoyle's normal hit points (and vice versa).
The tor gargoyle differs from its more common relative in other ways, as well. Tor gargoyles are peaceful gargoylesnot ferocious predators at all. They are vegetarians, living on a diet of potatoes and turnips. They have been known to eat small, inoffensive animals when very hungry but they never attack anything more formidable than a sheep.
It is possible for tor gargoyles to coexist with humans and demi-humans. A tor gargoyle typically extorts its food from human communities, although the extortion is usually polite and good-natured. Those who do not cooperate are stuck with a clumsy, stupid, whining beggar until they give the wretch some food.
A tor gargoyle will never deliberately attack a human unless provoked; since no one can be sure what will provoke a tor gargoyle, wise humans avoid the creatures.
Possession of a set of tor gargoyle wings is of no benefit to land-bound creatures (such as humans), as they cannot fly in the first place. The wings are in fact useless to non-gargoyles except as curiosities.
Note: An article, authored by David A. Collins, appeared in POLYHEDRON(tm) Newszine #23 (the April 1985 issue), speculating about why the gargoyle and the margoyle are pictured in the Monster Manual sans wings, even though able to fly. The article suggested that the most plausible explanation is that gargoyles have the innate ability to fly without wings, but that they use non-magical detachable wings for maneuvering. This is the basis for the tor gargoyle in this adventure.
The DM must decide whether or not to make the tor gargoyle the prevalent type of its species. If this is done, a thriving monster species will be threatened with terminal wimphood. Given the behavior of the gargoyles in this adventure, it seems likely that the tor gargoyle is either the product of yet another mad wizard's experiment or else the product of a shocking combination of recessive mutant genes. The tor gargoyle seems fated for extinction. However, for those really bothered by artistic representations of wingless gargoyles and margoyles, this is as good an explanation as any.

From WG9: Gargoyle, by Dave Collins with Skip Williams.

Aside: "TREASURE TYPE: Vegetables"?!?


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 15, 2008)

*Grist (True Gargoyles)*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any stone building or rocky mountainside
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Special
INTELLIGENCE.: Semi- (2-4)
TREASURE: L,M,N
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 2-8
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 9, Fl 12 (B)
HIT DICE: 8 +4 (42 hps)
THACO: 11
NO. OF ATTACKS: 4 (sometimes 6)
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-8/1-8/1-10/1-8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Fear gaze, snatch
SPECIAL DEFENSES: + 1 or better weapon needed to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 20%
SIZE: L (12')
MORALE: Fearless (19)
XP VALUE: 7,000

The grist is a rock-like creature that resembles a gargoyle or margoyle, but it is considerably larger and much more fearsome. Grists were created by Jason Krimeah, the Exalted One, by taking a statue resembling a gargoyle and casting wish, stone shape, polymorph any object, fear, fly, and geas spells upon it. Grists are semiintelligent and thus able to follow only the simplest of instructions. But they follow these instructions to the letter. It is unknown how many grists the mage created, but several dozen are believed to exist. Krimeah termed his creation "true gargoyles;' as they fit his vision of what a gargoyle should be.
A grist has been enchanted to give it a resistance to magic and an immunity to normal weapons. Its skin looks like the exterior of the stone building or rocky mountainside it attaches itself to, and its dense rock make-up causes the grist to weigh between one and three tons. Despite its weight, a grist moves at a rate of 9 on the ground and 12 in the air. The wings are not needed for flight, but they are used to help it maneuver while in the air. If the wings become damaged, the maneuverability class of the grist worsens by one.
A grist can effortlessly cling to the sides of buildings and rocky mountainsides. It can only bond itself to stone, brick, or rock. When in place, the grist looks like an unmovable statue of a stone gargoyle that is part of the building.

*Combat*: A grist remains in place on the side of a building or mountain until the conditions of its orders are met, such as "prevent any armored humans from entering this building." A grist with this order would remain in its statue-like pose until a human attempts to enter its building or tries to attack it, at which time it animates. Until that time, only a detect life spell will register the grist as a living creature. A detect magic spell will show that the grist is enchanted. Once a grist is animated, it fights fearlessly until destroyed. It prefers to fight from the air, as it can maneuver better. When attacking, a grist prefers to direct all of its blows against a single target in an attempt to dispatch that target and then move on to the next. It attacks with its claws, bite, and a tail swat. The tail of a grist is usually spiked like a maul. In addition, some grists have four arms instead of two, giving them six attacks per round. If two of a grist's claws hit the same opponent during a single round, the grist has successfully snatched its opponent. Such an opponent is usually taken into the air to be hurled back down to the ground in an attempt to quickly dispatch it.
Once every ten minutes the grist can generate a fear gaze. This cone-shaped gaze appears as a gray beam emitted from the creature's eyes. The cone is two feet wide at its point of origin, 30 feet wide at the base, and 60 feet long. Creatures caught in the gaze must roll successful saving throws vs. spell or be affected as by a fear spell.
The grist is immune to normal and magical fire and cold. In addition, it has a 20% magic resistance to all other spells. The grist is not affected by poisons.

*Habitat/Society*: The grist does not speak, as it has no vocal cords. Itfollows the orders of its master and is incapable of independent thought.
A wounded grist repairs itself by reattaching to its assigned structure and drawing minerals from it. It heals at a rate of 24 hit points a day.
There are no males or females of the species; grists are created magically and cannot reproduce. Nor do grists change size, remaining throughout their existence at the same height and weight they were given at their creation.
Grists are found in groups of 2d4, the more numerous they are, the more important the item being guarded. Grists have no real treasure of their own. However, if defeated grists are shattered, gems and coins occasionally can be found inside them-they consume rocks and minerals found on their victims, which includes ore, coins, and gems and jewelry.

*Ecology*: Grists are found attached to the inside or outside of buildings, as well as along columns, roofs, and rocky mountainsides. They have not been encountered elsewhere. They are not believed to communicate with each other.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 15, 2008)

*Griveling*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any cavern or mountain
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Clan
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Minerals
INTELLIGENCE: High (13-14)
TREASURE: Special
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Good

NO. APPEARING: 2 or 2-24
ARMOR CLASS: 2 (-1)
MOVEMENT: 9, 12 (through stone)
HIT DICE: 5 +2
THAC0: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-8/1-8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Spells
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Spells, + 1 or better weapon
needed to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (6')
MORALE: Steady (12)
XP VALUE: 1,400

Grivelings are creatures believed to be natives of the elemental plane of Earth. It is unknown, even to the grivelings, whether they wandered through a portal to this plane or were transported here by mages. The grivelings cannot plane travel, and therefore are bound to Oerth. They have not been seen outside the Barrier Peaks and the Valley of the Mage.
Grivelings are found either in pairs or in clans of 2dl2. They have a humanoid form-two legs, two arms, and a head. In their normal state they do not possess the defined features of humanoids, such as distinctive muscles, fingers, ears, eyes, and mouths. However, grivelings that are used to dealing with or observing humans and demihumans alter their forms via a limited, yet natural, stone shape ability so they appear to have human-like facial features, digits, and clothes, mimicking the humans and demihumans they have seen. Many of the grivelings that live in the Barrier Peaks have the visages of Zurt, Summerstorm, Endoble, the First Protector, and the various guises of the Exalted One. Often the grivelings are not able to duplicate a humanoid face correctly, and the result is unusual or humorous, with eyes placed below mouths or odd-shaped ears in incorrect locations. Males and females are indistinguishable.
The grivelings, like the humans and demihumans in the Valley of the Mage, are believed to serve Jason Krimeah, the Exalted One. Grivelings range between four and six feet tall and weigh 1,000 to 3,500 pounds.

*Combat*: Grivelings are not fond of fighting, preferring to find peaceful solutions to differences between themselves and others. However, when pressed to fight, they fight relentlessly, using their heavy stone fists to batter opponents into submission. Grivelings attempt to kill opponents only when their own lives seem in danger. Because grivelings can see through rock and dirt as easily as others see through the air, they lie in wait inside the wall of a cave or other stone or dirt structure, and move part of their body out of the structure to fight, usually surprising opponents from behind or beneath. When grivelings remain attached to a stone wall, such as the side of a cavern, their Armor Class is -1. When they separate from the wall to engage opponents in melee or if they are attached to the earth, their Armor Class is reduced to 2.
When possible, grivelings use their surroundings to the utmost advantage during combat. For example, grivelings surprising their opponents often strike during one round of combat, and then move into the stone wall the next-only to emerge the following round from a different place in an attempt to surprise their opponents again.
Grivelings also use their spell-like abilities during combat. A griveling can perform any of the following, once per day: stoneskin, transmute rock to mud, transmute mud to rock, and dig as if it were an 8th-level wizard.
Because grivelings are not affected by the climate, they are not affected by normal cold or fire attacks or cold-based spells. However, magical heat and fire spells affect them. Further, because of their hard skins, + 1 or better weapons are needed to injure them.

*Habitat/Society*: Grivelings dwell inside the stone walls of caverns and inside mountains. In addition, they can live outside these surroundings, such as in caves, wooded areas, or in other terrains, but they prefer to be surrounded by rocks or dirt. They are not affected by a change in climate.
Grivelings are friendly and curious, spending much of their time watching the creatures in the vale who travel next to the Barrier Peaks and questioning them about what is happening deeper in the valley. Because they have observed the occupants of the vale for so long, they have acquired the common tongue, which they speak in slow, gravely tones. In addition, they speak a smattering of mountain dwarf and their own language. When their curiosity gets the best of them, they travel from their rock homes and into the wilderness. These trips are short and infrequent.
Members of a griveling clan rarely act without consulting others, as grivelings respect each others' counsel. Grivelings are very protective of their peers and share all of their accumulated wealth.
A mated pair of grivelings produces one offspring every six to 12 years, with the sex of the offspring chosen by the parents.

*Ecology*: Grivelings eat very little because of their incredibly slow metabolisms. Their diet consists of minerals, such as iron, silica, lead, and magnesium, which makes them a bane to miners. The average life span of a griveling is 1,500 years.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 15, 2008)

*Jakar*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Valley of the Mage and surrounding area
FREQUENCY: Unique
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Genius (17-18)
TREASURE: Special
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 5 better than the form assumed
MOVEMENT: Per form assumed
HIT DICE: 18 (90 hps)
THACO: 3
NO. OF ATTACKS: Special
DAMAGE/ATTACK: Special
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Per form assumed
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Immune to enchantment/charm spells
MAGIC RESISTANCE: + 2 to saves vs fire and electrical attacks
SIZE: Variable
MORALE: Champion (15)
XP VALUE: 15,000

The jakar (pronounced ye-kare), or changer, is similar to a lycanthrope in that it can change from a human to an animal form. However, the jakar can assume any animal form and can appear as a human of any age.
The jakar, a creation of Jason Krimeah, the Exalted One, possesses a polymorph self ability that enables it to take on the form of a mammal, avian, or reptile, ranging in weight from 8,000 pounds to 1/4 pound. The jakar possesses the physical attacks of the assumed form, such as a dragon's claw and bite attacks, but not its breath weapon. Because of this unique ability, ajakar is virtually impossible to detect.

*Combat*: The jakar's fighting skills are based on the form it has assumed, employing to the fullest all the physical attacks of the form. If the jakar knows it will be in combat, it frequently assumes the form of a large ape or a great cat because of the damage these forms can inflict, the movement rate allowed it, and its ability to travel through the terrain.
The jakar assumes the mannerisms of the form it has taken; in a cat form, it stalks its opponents and sometimes plays with them before dealing a kil1ing blow.
The jakar can be unnerving to its targets during a fight because of its hit points and unusual Armor Class; its Armor Class is always 5 better than the form it has chosen. For example, an elephant has an AC of 6, but a jakar in elephant form has an AC of 1.

*Habitat/Society*: Only one jakar is known to exist, and it has been seen only within the Valley of the Mage. The jakar was once a human hierophant druid who made his home in the vale, finding the company of animals more to his liking than humans. The druid spent little time in his human form. The druid, called Jakar Whitewing, encountered Jason Krimeah after the mage appointed himself ruler of the valley. A violent confrontation ensued between the pair, as Jakar was tired of humans pretending to control nature. However, Krimeah and Jakar emerged from the incident unscathed, and the pair became as close to being friends as either of them would permit. Krimeah, obsessed with experimenting with magic and intrigued by the druid's preoccupation with animals, offered to work on a magical item that would enable Jakar to change form more often than his class allowed. In exchange the druid agreed to add his might to protect the valley. Jakar was confident that if anything went awry he would be able to dispel the effects of the magical item.
It took Krimeah a little more than a year to fashion a collar of chain mail imbued with a special polymorph self ability. The collar permits Jakar to change into any animal or human form up to 24 times a day, fully assuming all the physical abilities of the shape selected. Jakar cannot assume the form of an unnatural creature, such as an owlbear; the form must be of a natural animal. It is believed Kriineah made more than one of these collars, and some suspect that he gave them to others to create more jakar.
The druid was pleased with Krimeah's "gift;' and promptly pledged his life in defense of the vale and the mage. The druid donned the collar nearly three decades ago and has not seemed to have aged since. Jakar is at peace, moving more freely in the animal kingdom than he ever believed possible, and rarely selecting a human shape because he thinks of himself as an animal. He did not mind the side effects of the potent magical item; the druid cannot remove the collar and cannot cast druidical spells while wearing it. However, he has retained the following druidical abilities, which he can use in any form: identify plants, animals, and pure water; pass through undergrowth without leaving a trail; immune to charm spells cast by woodland creatures; +2 bonus to saving throws vs. all electrical and fire attacks.
It is believed other jakar would have different abilities, based on the class they had in their human form.

*Ecology*: The jakar lives alone or with other animals of the form it has assumed. It is omnivorous, eating whatever the animal's form it has assumed prefers. The jakar's treasure consists of the items it owned at the time it became a jakar and any additional items it acquired from the creatures and people it killed. Its lairs can be found in inaccessible spots, such as high on a mountain peak, or deep in a cavern, to prevent others from obtaining its treasure. The jakar speaks the language of the animal form it has assumed; in human form it speaks any languages it knew at the time the collar was placed on it.
The life span of the jakar is unknown.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 15, 2008)

*Jaleeda Bird*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any temperate or subtropical
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any, usually night
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7)
TREASURE: D
ALIGNMENT: Neutral evil

NO. APPEARING: 1 (1-4)
ARMOR CLASS: 4
MOVEMENT: 15, Fl 24 (C)
HIT DICE: 8
THAC0: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-8/1-8/1-12
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Snatch, cry
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Immune to charm spells
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L (8'-9')
MORALE: Unsteady (7)
XP VALUE: 2,000

A jaleeda bird is a bizarre creation of Jason Krimeah, the Exalted One. It was a by-product of his research to create a jakar. The bird, developed utilizing the theories that created the owlbear, is a hideous cross between a great ape and a giant eagle. It is named after Krimeah's uncle, whom the mage despised. The creature is mean and ravenous, and possesses a cruelty unmatched by any other animal in the vale. Its behavior is believed to stem from its unnatural condition. Krimeah created a dozen of these birds, none of which he could control. He released them into the valley, where tales of their appearance has been added to the reported monster sightings that keep common folk from trespassing into his land.
Jaleedas are covered with a mix of thick, black hair and brown and white feathers, which give them their Armor Class. The ugly creature has taloned, ape-like hands at the end of its great wings, which also are covered with hair and feathers. Its feet end in large, powerful talons. It has a large maw that is both ape- and bird-like-a jagged yellow beak and a mouth full of teeth. Jaleedas range in height from eight to nine feet, and have a 30-foot wingspan. They have piercing red, deep-set eyes. The birds have little sanity, as the process that created them ripped away their reason.

*Combat*: A jaleeda fights with little provocation, rapidly going after creatures and people it believes has invaded its territory. The bird usually announces itself with a shrill cry that sounds like a great ape in pain; the cry is so loud and terrifying that creatures of less than 5 Hit Dice that hear it must roll successful saving throws vs. petrification or run in fear for Id6 rounds. The bird usually attacks three or fewer creatures, having enough sense not to tackle too many foes. A jaleeda attacks a large group of creatures or people only if its cry has caused some of them to scatter. The bird prefers to pursue creatures affected by its cry so it can attack them from behind.
The jaleeda apparently has no combat strategy, for the bird wildly plunges at its target or targets. It can attack with the claws on its wings and its bite, or with its taloned feet and its bite. If the bird successfully attacks a victim with both of its feet, it has in effect snatched the victim and can carry him aloft. The bird has been known to drag a victim across the tops of trees or along the sides of mountains to kill him before tossing him to the ground where it devours him.
Because the bird has such a low intelligence and little sanity, it cannot be charmed.

*Habitat/Society*: Jaleedas nest at the tops of lowly crags or high in the branches of large trees. They establish a territory around their lairs and attack creatures entering the territory.
If a jaleeda is encountered alone, it is likely a young bird, one to three years in age; birds older than that mate with others of their kind, mating for life and producing Id6 eggs every six months. Only one jaleeda hatchling survives. The first to hatch devours the unhatched eggs. The young jaleeda stays with the parents until it is time for the next clutch of eggs to hatch; at this time it is sent out on its own.
At one time the population within the vale was estimated at nine dozen, but the valley elves and tree people have reduced that number by about two-thirds. It is unknown how many jaleeda birds exist outside the valley. The elves and tree people have little trouble dispatching a bird that has established its territory near one of the settlements. The elves and tree people routinely set up a dummy in a clearing within the bird's territory and hide in the foliage with their bows ready. Because the bird is stupid, it usually flies at the dummy and is brought down by a volley of arrows. Although the bird has keen senses of hearing and eyesight, it has a poor sense of smell and no common sense.

*Ecology*: Jaleeda birds are omnivorous, eating plants, animals, and humans and demihumans. They do not like water and therefore refrain from eating fish and creatures that live on river banks. Their preferred diet is monkeys and large birds, which they seem to envy and detest.
Jaleedas' covet treasure, collecting items from their prey and hiding these in their nests. They especially enjoy shiny objects and regularly inventory their horde to make sure creatures invading their territory have not stolen from them.
Jaleedas are believed to live about 50 years and are able to lay eggs through the first 40 years. They seem to have no language, but communicate with each other through horrid-sounding caws and wing gestures.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 15, 2008)

*Scryxull*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Nil
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1-6
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 4+8
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2-8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Strength drain, spittle
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L (15'-20' long)
MORALE: Special
XP VALUE: 975

The scryxull can best be described as a zombie snake. They are created by evil clerics and magic users to serve as guardians in vile and loathesome places.
Scryxulls resemble normal snakes, but have been observed in sizes up to 20 feet long. Their most distinguishing characteristic is their skin. which varies in color according to the snake's original appearance. What makes their skin unusual and instantly recognizable is that it appears to be covered by a layer of dust. Closer inspection reveals. however, that this is not dust, but a crusty layer of dead skin.
A scryxull's eyes can also give it away as a zombie snake. Recently created scryxull have solid black eyes. regardless of their original color. They maintain a sheen for up to six months. after which the eyes begin to dry and become dull. Eventually. the eyes drop out altogether.

*Combat*: The scryxull are fierce fighters and always battle to the death. They never retreat. They attack automatically when encountered. but can be called off by a command word from their master.
Scryxull always attack using their bite first. Their length allows them to rise off the ground much like a cobra. allowing them to attack face to face. Many people find this unnerving, and the weak of heart are overcome by fear. Non-adventurers have a 50% chance of succumbing to fear; at 0 level, a 10% chance; at 1st level, a 5% chance; and at 2nd level, a 2% chance.
When the scryxull makes a successful bite attack, it inflicts 2-8 hp and drains 1-3 points of strength.
If the scryxull is wounded or somehow prevented from striking with its bite. it will use its spit weapon. Once every four rounds. the scryxull can spit (THAC0 15) an oily glob of dust at its victim, aiming for areas of exposed flesh. especially the face. The spittle acts as a strong topical anesthetic and eventually paralyzes the victim at the following rate:

Round Effect
1st round Area of contact feels numb
2nd round Area begins to stiffen; victim attacks at -4 penalty.
3rd round Area becomes stiff; if face, arm, or hand affected, victim drops weapon. Vision and speech impaired if the face was affected; victim attacks at -4 penalty if leg affected.
4th round Victim can no longer stand if leg was affected; breathing is labored if face was affected; arm is completely stiff and useless if affected.
5th round No change for arm or leg; victim falls unconscious if face was affected.

Characters are allowed a saving throw vs. paralysis to avoid the effects of the spittle. Armor. clothing. and weapons suffer no ill effects from the spittle. If the spittle is washed off with ordinary water. the effects do not progress beyond that round. Ifwashed off with holy water, the symptoms are removed completely.
If a victim is struck in the torso, follow the effects as if struck in the face. The paralysis will affect the chest muscles. making breathing difficult.
If a victim is a spellcaster, paralysis will limit or prohibit casting. If struck in the face, the spellcaster may not use any spells, but may speak the command word of a magic item on the first round only. If a spellcaster's hand(s) is affected, spells requiring somatic components may not be used after the first round. The DM must rule whether a spellcaster may reach material components, depending on the injury (and whether one hand remains useful). Scryxull are immune to sleep, charm. fear, hold. death magic. poisons. and cold-based spells. Holy water inflicts 2-8 points of damage upon striking. They may be turned by priests as zombies.

*Habitat/Society*: Scryxull may be created anywhere a snake body may be found. The scryxull are typically created as guardians for evil temples. but may also be found in dungeons or the laboratories of evil mages. Scryxull will obey up to six brief commands (attack. halt. be still) spoken by their master.

*Ecology*: None. since the scryxull is created artificially.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 15, 2008)

The two from _Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad_ are not full monster entries:

---

"A bright campfire does little to dispel the darkness of the forest around you. The eyes of circling animals reflect the light, showing you to be surrounded. Suddenly, the campfire flames pull away from the wood and form into a leering face. "What is it that everyone wishes for, and yet wants to get rid of as soon as it is obtained?""

If the party does not answer, the circling creatures and the fiery face attack. [...]

*Fiery face*: AC 3; MV Fl12; HD 3; hp 15; THAC0 18; #AT 1; Dmg 2d4; SD +1 or better weapon to hit, immune to fire; SZ S (2' diameter); ML Champion (15); Int exc (15); AL NE; XP 270.
*Note*: The face attacks by brushing up against its victims, burning them with its fiery essence.

---

*Carnivorous wall (9):* AC 3; MV 1; HD 8; hp 64, 60, 48, 44 (x3), 40, 36, 32; THAC0 13; #AT 1 per 10 square feet of surface; Dmg 2d4; SA paralyzation, sharp weapons release flaming liquid; SD immune to fire, paralyzation, polymorph, and mind-affecting spells; SZ G (80+ square feet); ML Elite (14); Int low (6); AL N; XP 5000.
*Note:* A wall attacks with one pseudopod per 10 square feet of surface; the psuedopod can reach up to 10 feet. Touching the pseudopod or the wall's surface causes paralysis for 5d4 rounds (save negates); paralyzed creatures are pulled into the wall in 2 rounds. Any creature pulled into the carnivorous wall suffocates in 3 rounds, is drained of fluids and spit back out as a burning zombie 10 rounds later. The interior fluids of a carnivorous wall ignite on contact with air; any slicing or piercing weapon that strikes a wall causes an equal amount of fire damage to its wielder.


----------



## Shade (Feb 15, 2008)

Several gargoyles...I think I've found another special conversion thread.    

Thanks for posting all those.    

Oh, and ...



			
				Echohawk said:
			
		

> Aside: "TREASURE TYPE: Vegetables"?!?




Best.  Statblock.  Line.  Ever.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 15, 2008)

Here are few more gargoyles still in the unconverted pile:
Archer, Spouter and Stone Lion (_Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three_)
Greater Guardgoyle (_Ruins of Zhentil Keep_)
Greater Margoyle (_Pools of Darkness_ PC Game)


----------



## Shade (Feb 15, 2008)

I know I have the first and last sources, but I may need the stats for the Greater Guardgoyle.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 15, 2008)

*Gargoyle, Greater Guardgoyle*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any land
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Nil
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1-6
ARMOR CLASS: 4
MOVEMENT: 9
HIT DICE: 3+1
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d4/1d4/1d6
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Poison bite
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Shriek, spell immunities
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (4'-6' tall)
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 975

[Text on the vanilla Guardgoyle, which was updated in _City of Splendors: Waterdeep_, p135 snipped]

Greater Guardgoyle
A greater guardgoyle is a larger and tougher version of a normal guardgoyle, ranging in size from 4 to 6 feet in height. Greater guardgoyles cannot fly or surprise opponents as guardgoyles do. Their movement rate is 9. The construction of a greater guardgoyle requires the casting of a wish or limited wish spell to animate it, due to its greater mass. The cost of a greater guardgoyle can be as high as 10,000 gold pieces, due to the amount of high-quality rock needed to create it and the extra spells needed to animate it. Only the most powerful of mages have the ability to create greater guardgoyles, and few know the secret of their creation.


----------



## Shade (Feb 19, 2008)

Another request.    Since we've converted a number of lizardfolk recently, I figured we'd round out the batch.  I believe these have already been converted elsewhere, but would you mind posting stats for the Malpheggi lizardfolk from Hollow World?

Also, I found the following writeup of the Malatran lizardfolk on WotC's site awhile back.  Does this match those found in Polyhedron #121?

*Lizardman, Malatran*

Kusssaki is my name. I have known of the Nubari for some years, many of you live just outside our sswamp. I am of the lizard people, but I am different. I am considered to have come from a flawed egg, but I am not alone. In recent yearss otherss have hatched like me, ssmarter, eager to learn the world outside of the sswamp, not like the old people. We have learned to usse tools, weapons, armor, ssome of uss can even master fire. No longer am I ssatissfied with the hunt as a reason to exist. There musst be more.

To learn more about our world, I have come to join with you for a time. My sskills as a fighter are formidable, and I am alsso granted the power to heal by the sspiritss of the jungle. We have no sskill at your magic, only in the prayerss to the sspirits does what you might call magic appear. 

My tribe inhabits the deepesst sswampss, in an area that you call taboo. Well it iss for you, for many of my people do not trusst the Nubari. They ssee you only as prey. It will be many yearss before we can exisst besside the Nubari. Too many huntss lie in the passt, on both ssides. For a while, all you will ssee is an occassional individual like me, who quests for knowledge, and who realizess that the worth of a being is not meassured in the length of hiss clawss, or the texture of her hide. Even thosse without tailss can have value and ssucceed in the world - although that idea took ssome getting used to.

Lizard Man 
CLIMATE/TERRAIN:  Tropical/Swamp, forest 
FREQUENCY: Rare 
ORGANIZATION: Tribal 
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any 
DIET: Special 
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7) to Average (8-10) 
TREASURE:  D 
ALIGNMENT:  Neutral 
NO. APPEARING:  8-15 (1d8+7) 
ARMOR CLASS: 5 
MOVEMENT: 6, Sw 12 
HIT DICE: 2+1 
THAC0: 19 
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3 or 1 
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-2/1-2/1-6 or by weapon 
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil 
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil 
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil 
SIZE: M (7' tall) 
MORALE: 14 
XP VALUE: 65 

Lizard men are semi-aquatic, reptilian humanoids that live through scavenging, raiding, fishing, and gathering.

Adult lizard men stand 6 to 7 feet tall, weighing 200 to 250 pounds. Skin tones range from dark green to gray to brown, and their scales give them a flecked appearance. Their tails average 3 to 4 feet long and are not prehensile. Males are nearly impossible to distinguish from females without close inspection. Lizard man garb is limited to strings of bones and other ornamentation, and occasionally loincloths among the more advanced lizard men. Lizard men speak their own language; lizard man heroes must use proficiency slots to learn the common tongue of the Nubari or other lanugaues.

Combat: In combat, normal lizard men fight as unorganized individuals. If they have equality or an advantage over their opponents, they tend toward frontal assaults and massed rushes. When outnumbered, overmatched, or on their home ground, however, they become wily and ferocious opponents. Snares, ambushes, and spoiling raids are favored tactics then. While individually savage in melee, these lizard men can be distracted by food or simple treasures. They occasionally take prisoners as slaves or to sacrifice in obscure tribal rites.

Advanced lizard men, those evolved to a higher state, hurl barbed darts (30 yard range, 1-4 points damage) or javelins (1-6 points damage) before closing with the enemy. These lizard men use clubs (treat as morning stars, 2-8 points damage), and the leaders may use captured swords or other weaponry.

For every 10 lizard men encountered, there will be one patrol leader with maximum hit points (17 hp) and a 50% chance for a shaman with 3 Hit Dice and the abilities of a 3rd-level priest. If one or more tribes are encountered, each tribe will also have a war leader of 6 Hit Dice, two subleaders with 4 Hit Dice, and a shaman of either 4 or 5 Hit Dice (50% chance of each). Any group of two or more tribes has a 50% chance for an additional shaman of 7 Hit Dice. Furthermore, each such group has a cumulative 10% chance per tribe to be led by a lizard king. A lizard king is a lizard man of above average height and intelligence, leading one or more loosely organized tribes of lizard men. If a lizard king is present, a shaman of 7 Hit Dice will always be present, and all patrol leaders from each tribe (i.e., 10% of the male warriors) will be combined into a single fanatical bodyguard for the lizard king.

Habitat/Society: Lizard men are typically found in swamps, marshes, and similar places, sometimes dwelling totally underwater in air-filled caves. In Malatra, tribes can also be found in the jungle near swampy regions; these tend to be the more advanced lizard men. A tribe rarely numbers more than 150 individuals, including females and hatchlings. It is not uncommon for several tribes in an area to forge an informal alliance against outsiders, including other lizard man tribes.

About one tribe in 10 has evolved to a higher state. All lizard man heroes are among these advanced lizard men. They dwell in huts and have more advanced aspects to their culture; in many ways they imitate the Nubari tribes around them.

Lizard men are omnivorous, but prefer flesh to other foods.

Ecology: Lizard men have few natural enemies. They prey on human, demihuman, or humanoid settlements if these are nearby. Lizard man eggs are bitter and inedible, as is their flesh, but their skin is sometimes worked as scale armor (Armor Class 6). If a lizard man sees a human or humanoid wearing armor made of lizard man hide, he becomes enraged and seeks to slay the wearer at the first good opportunity.

As amphibians, lizard men cannot breathe underwater; they can however, hold their breath for a number of rounds equal to 2/3 of their Consitution score before making a check for drowning. Lizard men can suffer from dehydration when adventuring outside of very moist/swampy areas. They must wet themselves twice a day or lose two Constitution points per missed bath. Lost Constitution points are regained at the rate of two points per bath. A waterskin provides enough water for a single wetting.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 19, 2008)

Shade said:
			
		

> I believe these have already been converted elsewhere, but would you mind posting stats for the Malpheggi lizardfolk from Hollow World?



Where else were they converted? I don't know of any 3.X version.

The Hollow World entry isn't a monster entry, it is one page of background information and then another page describing the "New Character Race" stats. Do you just want the stats portion? Note: I'm typing the text in manually since my scanner appears to be possessed by evil spirits at the moment, which is the only reason I'm asking 



> Also, I found the following writeup of the Malatran lizardfolk on WotC's site awhile back. Does this match those found in Polyhedron #121?



It is identical, except that the flavour text before the stat block isn't in the Polyhedron article, and the Polyhedron article includes another stat block for the Lizard King. Where did you find the web site version?


----------



## Shade (Feb 19, 2008)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> Where else were they converted? I don't know of any 3.X version.




I thought Pandius had them, but perhaps not.    



			
				Echohawk said:
			
		

> The Hollow World entry isn't a monster entry, it is one page of background information and then another page describing the "New Character Race" stats. Do you just want the stats portion? Note: I'm typing the text in manually since my scanner appears to be possessed by evil spirits at the moment, which is the only reason I'm asking




No problem.  Stats are fine, or we can just wait until your scanner spirits are exorcised.    



			
				Echohawk said:
			
		

> It is identical, except that the flavour text before the stat block isn't in the Polyhedron article, and the Polyhedron article includes another stat block for the Lizard King. Where did you find the web site version?




The lizard king stats were there...I just snipped 'em.

http://web.archive.org/web/20011006073239/www.wizards.com/rpga/LJ/humanoid_races.asp


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 19, 2008)

Pandius has some information about them, but nothing I'd really consider to be a 3rd Edition stat block (that I could find).

Those Living Jungle articles are reprints of all the monsters from Polyhedron #102, #121 and #129. Neat. I've added them to my index.


----------



## Shade (Feb 19, 2008)

I just compared the Malatran lizard man to the Monstrous Manual lizard man, and they are almost word-for-word the same writeup.  Only the Int is different and a small name-drop to a Malatran human tribe and the bit about "wetting themselves"   .   I'm not sure I'd classify them as a separate creature.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 22, 2008)

The Malatran lizard men have been expunged from the "to be converted list". Here are the Malpheggi, please excuse the slight delay:

*New Character Race: Malpheggi Lizard Men*
If you want to create a Malpheggi lizard man character, here is how you do it:

*Racial Ability Modifiers*
Malpheggi lizard men receive a +2 bonus to Strength ability scores, and a -2 to Dexterity. (Change all results of 19 or 20 to 18's instead, and results of 1 or 2 to 3's instead.) In spite of popular belief, Malpheggi lizard men do _not_ suffer penalties on Intelligence scores.

*Saving Throw Table*
Lizard men save as clerics of the same experience level:

Level				1-4	5-8	9-12
Death Ray or Poison		11	9	7
Magic Wands			12	10	8
Paralysis or Turn to Stone	14	12	10
Dragon Breath			16	14	12
Rod/Staff/Spell			15	13	11

*Experience Table*
Malpheggi lizard men can rise to 12th experience level, according to the following table:

Experience	Experience	Hit
Level		Points		Dice
1st		0		1d8
2nd		1,500		2d8
3rd		3,000		3d8
4th		6,000		4d8
5th		12,000		--
6th		25,000		5d8
7th		50,000		6d8
8th		100,000		7d8
9th		200,000		8d8
10th		300,000		--
11th		400,000		9d8
12th		500,000		10d8

*Gaining New General Skill Slots*
Above 12th level, the ceiling for Malpheggi characters, the lizard men get another general skill slot with every 400,00 points earned.

*Prime Requisite*
Strength is the prime requisite for Malpheggi lizard men. A lizard man with a Strength score of 15 gets +5% experience bonus; one with a score of 18 gets a +10% bonus.

*Minimum Scores*
A Malpheggi lizard man must have a score of at least 13 in Strength and 9 in Constitution.

*Weapons and Armor*
Weapons and armor permitted to Malpheggi lizard men include these:
*Cultural Melee Weapons*: Axe/battle, axe/hand, dagger, sword/short, sword/normal (broad), sword/bastard, hammer/war, hammer/throwing, spear, javelin, trident, net.
*Cultural Missile Weapons*: Crossbow/light, crossbow/heavy.
*Cultural Armor*: Shields only (horned shield, knife shield, sword shield, tusked shield allowed).
*Shamans Can Use*: Axes and hammers, shields.
*Wokani Can Use*: Dagger, net.

*Shamans and Wokani*
Malpheggi lizard men can reach 6th level as shamans and 4th as wokani.

*Special Hindrances*
Lizard men can wear no armor, though they can carry shields (and thus lower their AC by 1).

*Special Abilities*
These lizard men have numerous special abilities:
Though they are slow on land than many other races, they aren't as slow as most lizard men.  Their land movement rate is 90' (30').
They can _breath water_, as in the spell of the same name, but with unlimited duration; they swim very well, and have a swimming rate of 120' (40').
Lizard men have a naturally tough hide; they have a basic AC of 5.
Even when unarmed, Malpheggi lizard men still have their claws. When striking barehanded, with their claws, they get _two_ 1d4 attacks.

*Languages*
Malpheggi lizard men speak their own language, the dragon language, and Common (Neathar).

*Alignment*
Lizard men may be of any alignment, but most are neutral.

*General Skills*
Malpheggi lizard men must take the Survival (Swamp) general skill.


----------



## Shade (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks.    

I had a bit of a delay myself, due to ice storms and illnesses  (hmmm...sounds like an idea for a RPG).


----------



## Shade (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmmm...we might need that flavor text after all.  Would you mind posting it, once the scanner is working again?


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 27, 2008)

*Malpheggi Lizard Men*

The Malpheggi are a race of swamp-dwelling lizard men. They're sly and cunning survivors, among the most mercenarty sentient races of the Hollow World, and challenge the notion that lizard men are just dumb brutes with scaly hides.

*Appearance and Dress*
Malpheggi lizard men stand from 6' to 7' tall. They stand like men, walking on two lower legs and manipulating weapons and objects with their forelimbs. But they are very reptilian in appearance, with fine-scaled skin, lizard-like heads, and strong tails. Their hands and feet are clawed and are webbed (to help propel them when they swim) between their digits.
Malpheggi coloration ranges from yellow through all sorts of greens, to pure black; a very few Malpheggi lizard men are albino (pure white, with pink eyes).
Malpheggi lizard men don't wear clothes, but do wear belts and baldrics for their weapon-sheathes and other useful pouches.

*Customs*
Malpheggi lizard men are cunning and suspicious. They trust one another, and can come to trust representatives of other races who prove their trustworthiness over a period of _years_, but will otherwise never take someone at face value.
These lizard men are very protective of their young and their swamp. The swamp is theirs, and anyone entering it had best be bringing them gifts or business, or at least be willing to leave by the most direct route when confronted by a lizard man... otherwise, the intruder will find himself chased out or killed as soon as possible.
They're a clever race. They don't care for direct confrontation, they don't stand up in front of intruders in combat lines and allow themselves to be conveniently cut down. Instead, they use the terrain to their advantage, swimming stealthily beneath the black surface of the water, kidnapping stragglers from intruder parties, ambushing scouts, whittling down the numbers of opposition.
They're mercenaries. They hire out their services to anyone willing to pay their price. Their usual services include guiding war-parties through the fringes of the swamps so those parties can launch sneak attacks on nearby enemies, or to accompany war-parties on aquatic expeditions (in order to scout out enemy positions, cut subterranean nets or harbor defenses, etc.).
Most Malpheggi lizard men worship the Immortal Ka, who is their patron.

*Names*
Malpheggi names are short and sibilant, using many consonants and diphthongs which can easily be hissed: 'f', 'h', 'l', 'r', 's', and 'sh' especially.
Names such as Sliss, Haarss, Hlaar, Shlirt, and so forth are very common.

*Roles and Genders*
By ancient tradition, the Malpheggi are ruled by a queen. Beyond that tradition, males and females are equal in stature.

*Language*
The Malpheggi speak their own lizard man tongue, the dragon language, and the Neathar human language.

*Allies and Enemies*
The Malpheggi sell their services as scouts and warriors to the Azcans and the Schattenalfen, but do not like or trust representatives of either or those races. The Malpheggi help the Azcans against the Schattenalfen, and the Schattenalfen against the Azcans; they lead the Azcans against the Oltecs; and they have no personal interest in _any_ of these struggles.
The Malpheggi do hate one sort of human, the Nithians, whom they remember from their most ancient legends. Though no living Malpheggi lizard man has ever seen a Nithian, were he to see a human matching the description of Nithians, he'd fly into a murderous rage. In ancient times, the Nithians of the outer world brought a fatal plague to the outer-world lizard men and nearly destroyed the race.


----------



## Shade (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks again.  Illnesses struck again, so I was out for a bit.


----------



## Shade (Mar 12, 2008)

We've concluded the Filipino monsters, so if your scanner is working again, would you mind throwing some more Imagine Mag creatures this way?

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 13, 2008)

*China Dolls* (Image #21, p53)

Propped against the walls of this chamber are 12 large bags tied with red ribbons; one has a label which reads 'Merry Christmas, Billy' in Common. Each bag contains a very pretty, dark-eyed china doll -- these are the dolls that Nurk wanted Santa Claus to deliver. In the darkness of the bags the dolls are silent and harmless. If exposed to light, the dolls will become animated, attacking with their vicious teeth and knife-like nails. The dolls will continue to attack until they are destroyed or returned to a darkened environment. [...]

12 China Dolls: AC 4; MV 6"; HD 3; hp 20 each; #AT 3; D 1-4/1-3/1-3; SD edged and piercing weapons inflict only 1 point of damage, immune to mind-influencing spells; AL N; S S (3' tall); 80 xp each.


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 13, 2008)

I see that there are also stats for "The Snow Dwarf", "The Turkey", "The Yeti" and "Santa Claus" in that adventure, plus a "Lurker Between" which hides in sandwiches pretending to be luncheon meat (I kid not). I didn't count these as creatures needing converting, but I can post the (minimalist) stats if you are in the mood for some parody conversions .


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 13, 2008)

From Imagine Magazine #23, February 1985:

*HEADLESS HORSEMAN*

*Rider*
Frequency: Very rare
No. Appearing: 1
Armour Class: -1
Move: 9"
Hit Dice: 6
% in Lair: nil
Treasure Type: nil
No. of Attacks: 1
Damage: 3-18 (lance)/2-9 (sword)
Special Attacks: Fear
Special Defences: +2 or better weapon to hit
Magic Resistance: Immune to charm, sleep, hold or cold based attacks
Intelligence: Very
Alignment: LE
Size: M

*Mount*
Frequency: Very rare
No. Appearing: 1
Armour Class: 4
Move: 15"
Hit Dice: 4+4
% in Lair: nil
Treasure Type: nil
No. of Attacks: 3
Damage: 1-8/1-8/1-3
Special Attacks: none
Special Defences: magic or silver weapons to hit
Magic Resistance: Immune to charm, sleep, hold or cold based attacks
Intelligence: Animal
Alignment: NE
Size: L

Headless Horsemen are the spirits of cavalrymen who have died in violent circumstances - normally beheaded. Very often they were cavaliers or noblemen in life, and retain a sense of purpose into afterlife. They are normally encountered on roadways, heralded by the sound of approaching horses that will cause fear in all creatures of animal intelligence. The horseman will appear as a figure swathed in mist, so that the missing head cannot be detected from distance. Once within twenty yards, this abnormality will be visible, and all who see it must save vs magic or suffer the effects of a fear spell.
Most headless horseman are encountered riding pell-mell, as if to fufil some urgent mission. These will only attack in self-defence. Others, who take upon themselves the specific purpose of guarding a place or object, will offer single combat by word or action, charging with the lance and then using a sword in melee. They will never attack a cleric, except in self-defence, and may be turned as a spectre.

*REVENANT-MAGNA*

Frequency: Very rare
No. Appearing: 1
Armour Class: 0
Move: 18"
Hit Dice: 10
% in Lair: nil
Treasure Type: nil
No. of Attacks: 2
Damage: 2-12/2-12
Special Attacks: fear, insanity
Special Defences: +1 or better weapons to hit
Magic Resistance: 80%
Intelligence: Exceptional
Alignment: LE
Size: M

Revenant-Magnas are the spirits of innocents slain in an evil fashion. Unlike ordinary revenants, they may only arise from the body of persons too weak to defend themselves in life; a child, or an adult with strength of less than 8. Once reborn, they are enormously strong and are driven by an insane desire for revenge - no trace of their former innocence will remain. As with a normal revenant, they will pursue the individual(s) who slew them, never resting, and never erring in their pursuit. They will ignore all those in their path, unless they seek to halt their pursuit, but all characters that see them must save vs spells or be driven insane.
One last diabolical twist separates these creatures from the normal revenant; their need for revenge is such that, should their quarry be slain by someone else, they will pursue the slayer with equal vigour. It is possible for a 'chain' of responsibility to be built up, and for the revenant-magna to finally achieve its purpose on an entirely blameless individual.


----------



## freyar (Mar 13, 2008)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> I see that there are also stats for "The Snow Dwarf", "The Turkey", "The Yeti" and "Santa Claus" in that adventure, plus a "Lurker Between" which hides in sandwiches pretending to be luncheon meat (I kid not). I didn't count these as creatures needing converting, but I can post the (minimalist) stats if you are in the mood for some parody conversions .



 It will be April soon!


----------



## Shade (Mar 26, 2008)

freyar said:
			
		

> It will be April soon!




Well it is about that time.    

How about the Death Ox (Polyhedron #67, p15)?  That might be a nice follow-up for the death sheep we've got going in the Oddballs thread.

Also, the turtledoves (Polyhedron #56, p9), assuming they're some goofy turtle/dove hybrid would be appreciated.


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 27, 2008)

The turtledoves are from _Winter Holiday_, for which the opening line is: "Dragon (an evil elven wizard) has formed GRINCH (GRoup Intent on Crushing Holidays) with the purpose of disrupting the joys of Winter Holiday." And, as you surmised, they are indeed goofy dove/turtle hybrids.

"[...] ahead are two large shapes moving to intersect the trail. As you close rapidly, the shapes resolve themselves into huge turtles with white-feathered wings. One of the creatures is equipped with a large leather case. [...]

The turtledoves are aggressive and fight until destroyed, but the party may simply choose to fly past the hapless turtledoves, which cannot catch up. [Note: This is because the adventurers have recently ingested magical eggnog with gives them a flight speed of 1024!] The doves will, however, get one attack at -4 as the party flies past.

*Turtledoves (2)*: Int Low; AL N; AC 2 (top), 5 (head, wings, and underside); MV 6, Fl 15 (C); HD 7+7; hp 31 each; THAC0 12; #AT 1; Dmg 2-8; SA bite inflicts serenity, victim must save vs. paralyzation or refrain from hostile actions for 1d4+1 melee rounds; SZ H (6' Diameter); ML 11; XP 1400 each.

Turtledoves are known to fill their lairs with gaudy, hollow glass balls, Dead turtledoves continue to float, thus the shells of these creatures are highly prized as components for potions of flying and other similar magics. One of the turtledoves carries a large leather case, which contains three musical horns made of shiny brass tubing formed into a circular coil."

Also appearing in this adventure are four colliebirddogs (named Spot, Blotch, Stain and Spill), six platemail wearing geese, seven Swimming Swamis (these are NPCs, not monsters), eight Chocolate Milkshades (milking "udderly too many" Holsteins) and a lizardman named "R. S. Claws".

Let me know if you'd like stats for any of these oddballs.


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 27, 2008)

The Death Ox isn't a joke creature, but here it is anyway...

Death Ox (by Gregory W. Detwiler)

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any temperate
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Group
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Day
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 2-4
ARMOR CLASS: 2
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 6
THAC0: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2-12
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Death gaze
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Immune to death magic
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L (8' tall at shoulder)
MORALE: Average (8)
XP VALUE: 975

The death ox is a less aggressive relative of the gorgon that lives in small family groups. A rich mahogany in color, a death ox resembles a huge, scaly bull. The scales are not metal, like the gorgon's, but they are just as hard and are made out of a natural carapace. All death oxen have a patch of heavy black hair over their eyes. People who have seen the color of a death ox's eyes have not lived to reveal that information.

*Combat*: The death ox has one physical attack -- a charge ending with a massive goring attack with both horns. More fearsome, however, is the death ox's gaze, which acts as a death ray to any who view the creature (range 50'). The death ox uses its gaze attack at will. The creature is not malicious, and typically uses the gaze in self-defense or when it is hunting for food. Because of its affinity to death magic, it is naturally immune to _death_ spells, _power word kill_, and all other types of death magic.
If a death ox surprises a party, there is a 1 in 6 chance that at least once character met the creature's gaze. There is no saving throw versus the death ray. However, anyone in gaze range who closes or averts his eyes gets a saving throw versus death magic. Those who save were able to look away in time. Those who fight the death ox must make such a saving throw each round to avoid the gaze unless they have protective eye covering.

*Habitat/Society*: The death ox has no lair, simply living by moving from place to place in search of food and water. A death ox family typically consists of one male, three females, and calves. The calves are raised by all the females in the group until they are old enough to fend for themselves. The young oxen which leave their family quickly find others of their kind to join with.
It is rare to find a single death ox. Such an encounter is almost certainly with a male, a young bull in search of females. When more than one bull is in a group of death ox, there will be battles for dominance over the group. The losing bull either leaves or becomes subservient to the dominant bull.

*Ecology*: The death ox usually eats plants, supplementing its diet with flesh when animals or hapless individuals wander into its gaze. The ox can sometimes be spotted grazing with other herd animals. When grazing with others, the ox keeps its head low and hair over its eyes so it does not randomly kill the other grazers. Those grazers are usually only in jeopardy in times of drought. Man is the death ox's only known predator. It is sometimes hunted for its skin. The hide of a death ox is often sought by armorers, as it has the thickness of scale mail, yet the protection of banded or plate depending on how it is cured. The ox's blood is used as a component in death spells.


----------



## Shade (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks!  The death ox is not as goofy as it sounded, yet the turtledoves somehow managed to be more so.


----------



## Shade (Apr 4, 2008)

Just a head's up:  Steve Jung pointed out that a skelter and zombire appear in L1: The Secret of Bone Hill.  I didn't see them in the February index.  Check out the Dungeon conversion thread for details.


----------



## Echohawk (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks. Added to the index


----------



## Shade (Apr 7, 2008)

We're working on the cryptknights from Lost Tomb of Martek now, and were wondering if there is more information on them elsewhere in the module.  The entry mentions a section on "time-trapped".  Any info you can provide would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Apr 8, 2008)

There doesn't seem to be very much else, but here's the note on time-trapped from earlier in the module:

SPECIAL NOTE: The Mobius Tower is time-trapped. Most of the people and things in the Mobius Tower are in a different time-frame than the PCs. This does not affect the PCs in any way. Everything in the Mobius Tower (except the listed monsters) is moving VERY SLOWLY. A thousand years could pass before the PCs could see any of the people or things in the Tower move. These objects will seem to the PCs to be “frozen” in both time and space. Time-trapped people and things cannot be moved or damaged unless their time-frame is changed to the PCs' time-frame. There are only two ways of doing that:
1. Teleport the object into room L4a.
2. Change the object's time-frame with the Medallion of
Time found in room L3f.


----------



## Shade (May 21, 2008)

A few more requests for stats:

Bosk giant (Krynnspace)
Giant Werebear (Polarwere)
Horag (Against the Giants: The Liberation of Geoff)
Stonecrown Ogre (Warlock of the Stonecrowns)
Swamp giant (Krynnspace)

Notice a trend?


----------



## Echohawk (May 22, 2008)

*Giant, Bosk*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Bogs, marshes
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Tribal
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Plants
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7)
TREASURE: M, Qx 10
ALIGNMENT: Neutral (evil)
NO. APPEARING: 1-3
ARMOR CLASS: 4
MOVEMENT: 18
HIT DICE: 14+3
THACO: 7
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d8+8 or by weapon 1d12+8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Spit
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: H (19' tall)
MORALE: Elite (13-14)
XP VALUE:
Infant: -4 HD 2,000
Juvenile: -2 HD 3,000
Adult: 5,000

Bosk giants are selfish, greedy, and territorial. They are quick to attack any creature that encroaches upon what they consider their land-even if those creatures appear more powerful and deadly.
Bosk giants make decisions quickly, never dwelling upon problems or situations. Considered stupid by their relatives the swamp giants, bosk giants have never been known to analyze a predicament or spend any amount of time thinking about anything.
Despite that, the giants seem to possess a natural cunning that is terrible and ruthless.
Bosk giants are the tallest giants on Chislev. Their features are handsome, almost as if they were sculpted by a fine craftsman, and their skin is thick, giving them a natural armor class of 4. They are muscular and have amazingly broad shoulders, and their long athletic legs carry them quickly over the terrain. The most striking features of bosk giants are their skin and hair. Their skin is green, ranging in color from a pale olive to almost black, and their green hair grows in clumps like grass. They wear little clothing, usually animal hides sewn together. Their coloration makes it easy for them to blend in with their surroundings. They gain a bonus of +3 to surprise, and in return they have a -3 to be surprised.

Combat: Unlike other giants, bosks do not hurl weapons. They simply charge into melee, swinging.either their great fists or large clubs fashioned from tree limbs. The more intelligent of the giants shave the limbs so they have sharp points and deliver an additional 2 points of damage. They have no combat strategy.
The giants have a special attack. Bosks can swallow great amounts of swamp water, which they can spit at their targets in a stream 12' long by 6" wide. The fetid water is combined with the gastric juices of the giant, causing Id8 points of damage. Further, all those struck by bosk spit must save vs. paralyzation or be dazed for 1 d6 rounds. Bosk giants who have swallowed swamp water can spit twice before needing to fill up again.

Habitat/Society: Bosks live in simple villages of crudely constructed huts made of rotted trees. Most of the villages are located in a bog-with standing water everywhere. Each village has a loose form of government. The strongest giant is the leader and his orders, which tend to be few, are followed without question.
When encountered in their lair, there are 4d4+10 giants, and half of these are adults. The remainder are infants and juveniles. An infant has 10 HD and has only a +4 damage bonus. A juvenile at 12 HD has a +6 damage bonus. If a village is threatened, infants and juveniles fight side by side with their parents.

Ecology: Bosk giants live where there is heat, vegetation, and lots of water. They prefer fetid water, as they enjoy its taste and smell, but they settle for pure water if nothing else is available.
Bosk giants eat only plants, preferring sodden roots and overripe fruits. Nuts are a delicacy and a potential bribe. The giants have been known to raid nearby human tribes for fun, to acquire human servants, and to keep other human tribes in fear of them.

*Lycanthrope, Giant Werebear (Polarwere)*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN Arctic lands
FREQUENCY Very rare
ORGANIZATION Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE Nocturnal
DIET Carnivorous
INTELLIGENCE Low to average (5-10)
TREASURE Z
ALIGNMENT Neutral evil

NO. APPEARING 1
ARMOR CLASS 1
MOVEMENT 12
HIT DICE 14
THAC0 6
NO. ATTACKS 3
DAMAGE/ ATTACK 3-13/3-13/2-20
SPECIAL ATTACKS Crush for 3-30; hug Large- or Huge-sized creatures for 4-16
SPECIAL DEFENSES Hit only by silver or +1 or better weapons; impervious to cold.
MAGIC RESISTANCE Nil
SIZE H (21')
MORALE Very Steady (13-14)
XP VALUE 8,400

Giant werebears are frost giants born with the ability to change into giant polar bears. Unlike their good-aligned lycanthrope cousins, polarweres are bitter, selfish creatures who care only for their next meal and a warm lair in which to sleep.
In giant form, the polarwere looks like a frost giant, albeit an especially broad-shouldered, hairy one. The polarwere rarely assumes this form, as frost giants are tribal and stand-offish. In ursine form, the polarwere resembles a giant polar bear, 10 feet tall at the shoulder and 20 feet tall when rearing on its hind legs.

Combat: Polarweres do not like combat and rarely attack unprovoked. When they fight-usually to feed-it is in bear form. Should a polarwere desire to fight in giant form, it usually wields weapons common to frost giants (throwing stones and battle-axes). In bear form, the polarwere attacks with two swiping claws and a devastating bite. Creatures of size medium or smaller hit by the polarwere's claws must also roll a successful Dexterity check or be knocked down; creatures of size medium or smaller bitten by the polarwere's bite must roll a Dexterity check at a -2 penalty or be snatched up in its jaws and crushed between its teeth every round thereafter for 3-30 points of damage. This attack requires saving throws vs. crushing blow for equipment and clothing. Unlike most lycanthropes, polarweres do not pass on their affliction to injured creatures unless the creature is a frost giant; frost giants suffer the normal 1% per hit point of damage chance of contracting the disease.
Polarweres share the typicallycanthropic immunities to normal weapons (in bear form only) and can be harmed only by silver or +1 or better magical weapons. Polarweres cannot summon normal bears like their smaller lycanthropic cousins, but they do share the werebear's ability to heal at three times the normal human rate. Polarweres are impervious to all forms of cold. They revert to bear form at death.

Habitat/Society: Polarweres mingle briefly with the tribal societies of frost giants. Indeed, some have lived among frost giant tribes for years, but normally they are solitary. They prefer to find huge caves hidden in arctic mountain ranges, far from even frost giant settlements; they are happiest when the only other living things they see are the ones they are about to eat. mating occurs on a haphazard basis, and only one young is ever produced from such an encounter. Females care for the young only until they can fend for themselves, at which time they either leave or are turned out by the mother.
Adventurers encountering polarweres can never be sure what to expect; the bear's reaction often depends on whether or not it is hungry, and whether or not the PCs look appetizing, but normally an unprovoked polarwere will not attack. A polarwere is extremely protective of its lair, however, and will chase invaders several miles across the arctic wastes if it catches them inside or nearby.

Ecology: Polarweres are at the top of their food chain. Their only natural enemies are the frost giants, who covet the huge pelts a dead polarwere provides, but a hungry polarwere will attack a frost giant if it is hungry enough. The land a polarwere hunts tend to be even more devoid of life than arctic areas normally are, as it takes a lot to fill a 21'-long bear; for this reason, polarwere territories tend to be many miles in radius, often taking the polarwere several days to roam them.

*Horag*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any hills and mountains
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Tribal
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Low (7)
TREASURE: M, Q
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Evil
NO. APPEARING: 1 or 1-3
ARMOR CLASS: 6 (4)
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 8+3
THACO: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d12 (or by weapon +6)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: +3 to hit
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: Large (12')
MORALE: Elite (13-14)
XP VALUE: 2,000

The horag is a very rare crossbreed that arises from a union between an exceptionally large ogre and a relatively small hill giant. They associate with either hill giants or ogres, acting as somewhat more effective tacticians for the former and thundering damage-soaking behemoths for the latter.
A horag takes features from both of its parents, resembling a typical ogre in most cases but with a greater height, long arms, and stooped shoulders of a hill giant. Most horags weigh in at about 1,000 pounds, and almost 90% of them are male. A horag speaks ogre or hill giant, depending upon which group it was raised with. They live for about 100 years (only slightly longer than an ogre) and cannot use clerical or priestly magic. A horag's natural AC is 6, although the skins and piecemeal armor that most of them wear reduces this to AC 4.

Combat: A horag either uses its great fist to inflict incredible crushing wounds (ldl2 damage) or uses ogrelike weapons such as huge swords or clubs (which inflict weapon damage +6 for Strength). They affect disdain for missile weapons, preferring instead to close with prey and destroy it with their bare hands or hand-held weapons. However, when a horag is advising a group of hill giants it will recommend that the giants strike with thrown rocks before moving in for melee; the truth is that horags are not quite strong enough to use boulders as an effective missile attack and hide this shortcoming by ferocity in melee.

Habitat/Society: Most horags will be found with either ogres or hill giants-their immediate relatives. Those that live away from their blood kin tend to be loners, and prefer medium-sized open caves in hilly areas. These caves will often be partially blocked by loose rubble and large stones, as the horag will take pains to conceal and protect its lair. As there are so few of their kind, most horags end up mating with ogres or hill giants, the offspring being a somewhat odd-looking but essentially normal member of the other parent's race.

Ecology: Horag are much like their giantish parents--omnivorous but preferring meat, occasionally raiding humanoid settlements or trading with another humanoid race. They have even been known to hire on as mercenaries to evil armies, although in those cases they only truly feel comfortable if ogres or half-ogres are present.

*Ogre, Stonecrown*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Mountains, hills
FREQUENCY: Common
ORGANIZATION: Tribe or company
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Night
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Common low (8-10), Leader/Captain average (11-12)
TREASURE: C, Y
ALIGNMENT: Neutral evil
NO. APPEARING: 2-20
ARMOR CLASS: Common 5, Leader/Captain 3
MOVEMENT: 9, Cl 6
HIT DICE: Common 4+3, Leader 5+4, Captain 6+6
THACO: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1 (2 in battle-rage)
DAMAGE/ATTACK: Common 2d6, Leader 2d8, Captain 2d10 (or by weapon +6)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Battle-rage
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: Large (9'+)
MORALE: Elite (13-14)
XP VALUE: Common 420, Leader 975, Captain 1,400

Stonecrown ogres run to fat, not surprising considering how much of their time they spend eating. They are crude but powerful, and take a simple joy in killing and destruction. Their rank odor is composed of equal parts grease, filth-ridden garments, and unbathed foulness mixing into a stench like powerful sour milk.
When bored, the creatures and fond of ornamenting themselves with earrings, nose-rings, and other piercings; Stonecorwn ogres find these attractive, and sometimes compliment other creatures that share their tastes. They speak their own language, and leaders and mercenaries often speak the goblin, orog, or common tongues.

Combat: In mass combat, Stonecrown ogres form club-, axe-, or mace-wielding forces that are effective through brute strength. Despite their simple combat style, their enormous strength gives them a +7 damage bonus with any weapon they use. With arduous training, Stonecrown ogres can keep remarkable discipline in battle, until the battle-rage strikes them. The battle-rage is blood frenzy triggered when the ogre's blood is first shed. This frenzy allows them to attack twice each round.
Units of Stonecrown ogres that have worked and trained together for long periods can control their battle frenzy, raging only when they deem it appropriate. The sight of an entire company of ogres going into battle-rage at once has routed more than one army. Alone or in the wilds, Stonecrown ogres are voracious hunters with little discipline and no great cunning. They can climb sheer stone faces through force of willpower alone, often reaching a mountaintop with bloodied hands.
Stonecrown ogre leaders always have maximum hit points and superior armor, generally a form of chain. Mercenary captains have superior armor and often carry Stonecrown arbalests, a type of rock-hurling heavy crossbow. The 10 lb. stones that these arbalests hurl can crack skulls and breastplates; their range is 30/60/120, and their damage is 1d10/2d6, plus an equipment saving throw vs. crushing blow for shields and armor.

*Giant, Swamp*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Swamps, tropical forests
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Tribal
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Omnivorous
INTELLIGENCE: Average (8-10)
TREASURE: D
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1-3
ARMOR CLASS: 4 or 0
MOVEMENt: 12
HIT DICE: 15+5
THACO: 5
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1 or 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d8+9/1d8+9 or by weapon 2d6+9
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Hurl spears (1d10+9), spells
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: H (16' tall)
MORALE: Champion (15-16)
XP VALUE:
Infant: -5 HD 2,000
Juvenile: -2 HD 6,000
Adult: 9,000-10,000
Shaman: 10,000-11,000

Swamp giants are believed to have evolved ages ago from bask giants. These smaller, stockier giants are more intelligent than the nearby bask and have learned the rudiments of civilization.
Swamp giants have green skin and hair like the bask, and therefore are quickly mistaken for their slow-witted cous. ins. However, there are differences. Swamp giants tend to wear their hair long, usually braided and festooned with ornaments collected from battle. Further, they have facial hair, which most of them keep trimmed.
A swamp giant's natural armor class is 4. However, many of the adult males wear the skin of young green dragons. This skin, cured in a manner known only to these giants, lowers their armor class to 0. Their coloration gives them a +3 chance to surprise opponents and a -3 chance to be surprised. Giants in green dragon armor have a +2 surprise bonus and -2 AC bonus. All swamp giants regenerate 5 hit points of damage per round.

Combat: Swamp giants fight only when they believe their territory is in danger. They prefer to reason with a foe first (with the exception of dragons). They often choose a leader when going into battle and follow his directions. They prefer to circle their quarry, using their coloration to blend into the foliage.
They begin their assaults with spells. Because swamp giants are so tuned to their environment, from birth they are able to cast entangle three times a day and plant growth once a day. A favorite tactic is to trap prey in a tangle of vegetation, then slaughter it with a volley of spears. Each giant can throw two spears per round.

Habitat/Society: Swamp giants prefer to live in trees, in simple homes constructed of wood and reeds. Of course, the trees they choose for homes are immense, usually at least 10 to 20 feet in diameter and 100 feet or more tall. They generally live peaceful lives, staying to themselves and interacting with the bask only when their cousins wish to trade. The swamp giants are known for crafting wooden bowls, dishes, and other objects that the bask covet.

When more than four swamp giants are encountered, they are a mated pair and infants or juveniles.
When encountered in their lair, there are 4d4 + 6 giants, one half of these adults. The remainder are infants and juveniles. An infant has 10 HD and has only a +5 damage bonus. A juvenile at 13 HD has a +7 damage bonus. If a village is threatened, the adults protect the infants and juveniles.
For every 10 giants encountered, there is a 30% chance one is a shaman, a giant who is the equivalent of a 1st-6th level druid. These shamans are respected in swamp giant communities and are often sought as advisors by the village leader.
All the villages recognize a king. He is considered the strongest and wisest of the swamp giants and other giants look to him to appoint village leaders.

Ecology: Swamp giants live off the land, hunting and foraging for food. Many of them grow a large, ricelike crop. They do not keep animals for food. Their favorite meat is the flesh of young green dragons. In turn, older green dragons like to hunt the swamp giants.


----------



## Shade (May 22, 2008)

Thanks!  We can always count on you.


----------



## Shade (May 30, 2008)

We're putting the finishing touches on the greater vampire templates (finally!)   When you get a chance, can you post the stats for the remaining Imagine Magazine creatures?

5 - Mountain Hag - Monstrous Humanoid
17 - Weremice - Template; Giant Partridge - Construct; Birch Tree Spirit - Undead
21 - China Dolls - Construct

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (May 30, 2008)

"Propped against the walls of this chamber are 12 large bags tied with red ribbins; one has a label which reads 'Merry Christmas, Billy' in Common. Each bag contains a very pretty, dark-eyed china doll -- these are the dolls that Nurk wanted Santa Claus to deliver. In the darkness of the bags the dolls are silent and harmless. If exposed to light, the dolls will become animated, attacking with their vicious teeth and knife-like nails. The dolls will continue to attack until they are destroyed or returned to a darkened environment.

12 China Dolls: AC 4; MV 6"; HD 3; hp 20 each; #AT 3; D 1-4/1-3/1-3; SD edged and piercing weapons infict onlu 1 point of damage, immune to mind-influencing spells; AL N; S S (3' tall); 80xp each."

From "For Whom the Bell Jingles", by P Howard, G Baker and L King, Imagine #21, December 1984.


----------



## Echohawk (May 30, 2008)

"The children's room has a small cage in one corner which contains four white mice and a small bowl of cereals stands next to it. If the cage is opened and the mice allowed to to get out they will become 4 giant white weremice, who will not attack anybody who fed them."

4 weremice: AC 6; HD 2; hp 7 each; # AT 1; D 1-4; SA Bite may cuase lycanthropy; SD needs silver or magical weapons to hit; AL N; S S; xp 79 each; Special monster -- cf other lycanthropes MM, FF, MM2.

"Inside the temple contains benches and a small altar behind which is an alabaster statue of a partridge (a bird considered holy by the islanders). Should anyone damage or desecrate the temple this statue will begin to grow (up to a maximum of 7 feet tall). If the desecration continues the statue will change into a giant partridge and attack the offenders, reverting back to its statue-state once the offenders are dealt with. The statue is similar to a *figurine of wondrous power*, but it cannot be removed from the temple in its statue form (moving the statue counts as an act of desecration), and if it is forced to leave the temple in partridge form it will crumble into alabaster dust.

1 giant partridge: AC 7; MV 3"/24"; HD 4; hp 20; #AT 3; D 1-3/1-3/2-8; 140xp; AL Nn; S M.

From "Tir Nan Og", by Chris Barlow, Imagine #17, August 1984


----------



## Echohawk (May 30, 2008)

BIRCH TREE SPIRIT

FREQUENCY: Very rare
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOUR CLASS: 1 or 7
MOVE: 3"
HIT DICE: 5+1
% IN LAIR: 100%
TREASURE TYPE: Nil
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1 hit point
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Insanity
SPECIAL DEFENCES: Spell and weapon immunity
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Standard
INTELLIGENCE: Low
ALIGNMENT: Neutral (evil)
SIZE: M
PSIONIC ABILITY: Nil
Attack/Defence Modes: Nil/nil
LEVEL/XP VALUE: V/465+6 per hit point

A birch tree spirit appears as an amorphous white cloud, smelling slightly of new, green wood. It attacks with a pseudopod with which it attempts to touch the forehead of a victim. A successful 'to hit' roll indicates that it has done so, and the victim must save vs Spells or become insane (see DMG p83). The victim also develops a white, leafshaped mark upon his or her forehead. The insanity and the mark persist until the victim receives a *remove curse* spell.

While in cloud form, a birch tree spirit cannot move more than 6" away from the wooden object/tree to which it is bound. It is immune to all spells, has an Armour Class of 1 and may only be hit by silver or magical weapons. However, it may be 'turned' by a druid. The druid is treated as an equivalent level cleric, and the birch tree spirit as the equivalent of a wraith.

If turned, it will return to the object/tree to which it is bound. It is then much more vulnerable to attack. Its Armour Class drops to 7, and it may be struck by any type of weapon. Fire-based attacks do double damage, and a *warp wood* spell will cause 1d4 points of damage per level of the caster. It remains immune to the effects of all other spells.

Birch tree spirits are bound into the service of druids or magic users specialising in plantcraft by either a *hold plant* or *charm plant* spell. It will never have any treasure of its own, only what it has been given to watch over. Because they are always guardians, they are never encountered as wandering monsters.

Also from "Tir Nan Og", by Chris Barlow, Imagine #17, August 1984


----------



## Echohawk (May 30, 2008)

MOUNTAIN HAG

FREQUENCY: Very Rare
No. APPEARING: 1-3
AC: 7
MV: 15"
HD: 5+5
% IN LAIR: 65%
TREASURE TYPE: R,S,T
#AT: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: by weapon type
SA: see below
SD: see below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 5%
INTELLIGENCE: Average-High
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Evil
SIZE: M
PSIONIC ABILITY: nil
Attack/Defence modes: nil
LEVEL/xp VALUE: VI/650+6/hp

The Mountain Hag is a relative of the Sea Hag, inhabiting mountains and dismal rocky wastes. The lair of the Mountain Hag is typically a cave in a mountainside. Like all other Hags, they hate beauty and goodness, and when they come out of their caves it is always to commit some act of evil.

The appearance of a Mountain Hag is so hideous as to require any character of less than 5th level to save vs magic or lose 1-10 strength points for 1-8 turns; Clerics and Paladins are allowed a bonus to this saving throw equal to their level.

The Mountain Hag fights using a filthy, jagged and rusty dagger (D 1-4), which has a 75% chance of carrying a disease (treat as chronic, severe, affecting blood and gastro-intestinal organs - see Dungeon Masters Guide p14). However, a Mountain Hag will rely whenever possible on followers and on her magical abilities, fighting hand-to-hand only as a last resort to clear a path for her escape.

A Mountain Hag can fly, 1/day, paralyse (as a wand of paralysation) by touch, 3 times/day, and cause darkness, 3 times/day. She can use magic-user scrolls as a 10th level thief, and can also speak with animals at will. There is a 30% chance that a Mountain Hag will have a familiar, of a type determined as for the first level magic-user spell find familiar.

A Mountain Hag may call down a terrible curse on one victim, who must save vs magic or lose 1-4 constitution points, and must make all subsequent saving throws vs poison or disease at -2 while the curse is in effect. Any wound sustained during this period will heal at half the normal rate, and has a 25% chance of becoming infected. The curse lasts for one lunar month or until the victim dies or receives a remove curse spell. A Mountain Hag may only have one curse in effect at any given time.

Finally, Mountain Hags are immune to poison and disease, and make all saving throws against mind-influencing spells at +2.

From "The Taking of Siandabhair" by Graeme Davis, Imagine #5, August 1983
(Reprinted in Imagine Special Edition #1)


----------



## Shade (Jun 2, 2008)

As usual, thanks!


----------



## Shade (Jun 4, 2008)

A few more requests for stats when you get the time...

From Vecna Reborn:
Narek (The Thing in the Shaft) - Unique Aberration

From Eye of the Serpent (UK5):
Splanxty - Fey

From Jakandor, Land of Legend:
Arid Bloodthorn - Plant
Deathglow Moths - Magical Beast
Silver Spider - Construct

From Dungeons of Mystery (GR2):
Jade Fish - Magical Beast
Shadowcrawler - Magical Beast


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 5, 2008)

*Splanxty*

FREQUENCY: Rare
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOUR CLASS: 7
MOVE: 15”//15"
HIT DICE: 2
% IN LAIR: 100%
TREASURE TYPE: Q
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1 (bow) and 2 (special)
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-3 + special (see below)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENCES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 30%
INTELLIGENCE: Very
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Neutral
SIZE: S (18” tall)
PSIONIC ABILITY: Nil
Attack/Defence Moded: Nil
LEVEL/X.P. VALUE: III/113+2 per hit point

Splanxties are mischievous water-dwelling creatures related, it is said, to both nixies and leprechauns. They live in swiftmoving bodies of water (mountain streams, rapids, waterfalls, and so on) and never move far from such torrents. They are never surprised and, while in contact with flowing water, can hide so as to be 50% undetectable (cf. thief's hide in shadows ability).
Although they are fairly intelligent, splanxties are extremely childish and have a correspondingly irritating sense of humour. They delight in harrassing and fooling people with practical jokes, harmless traps and riddles, and will often arrogantly demand tribute in the form of gems.
So long as a splanxty is not attacked and its victims provide it with amusement, it will not use any of its abilities in an aggressive manner. However, if those victims attack it or refuse to 'play along' it will attack wildly, in a fit of childish temper, using every means at its disposal. When so annoyed, the splanxty will usually (80% chance) jump up and down in irritation and so reveal its location.
Splanxties carry fine, tiny bows (similar to those of pixies). Their arrows are all +4 to hit, cause 1-3 hit points of damage and a loss of 1 point of strength for 1-4 hours. These bows and arrows can only be used by splanxties.
Once per day, a splanxty can create an illusion with both audible and visual components which lasts without concentration for d6+10 rounds or until magically dispelled. Splanxties are also able to throw their voices (cf. ventriloquism spell) and to imitate the speech of all humans and demihumans (although they are only able to speak in the common tongue).
A splanxty can animate small quantities of water (up to 60 feet away) to create irritating splashes, jets and so forth. Alternatively, the jets can be made to strike out at creatures within 5 feet of the torrent. Up to two attacks per round can be made in this way, and thc splanxty may perform other actions at the same time. Each jet has a THAC0 of 16, and causes 1 hit point of damage. Striking at the water with weapons will not affect these attacks in any way. Once every 3 rounds a splanxty can move instantaneously between any two points joined by flowing water (up to 100 feet apart).
Physically, splanxties resemble small, thin children. Their loose-fitting robes are actually made of white linen but, while being worn by a splanxty appear to be made of constantly moving water.

*Jade Fish*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any (see below)
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Highly (13-14)
TREASURE: See below
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING:1
ARMOR CLASS: 6
MOVEMENT: Sw 15
HIT DICE: 3+3
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-2
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Spitting
SPECIAL DEFENSE: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 25%
SIZE: T (up to 2' long)
MORALE: Steady (11-12)
XP VALUE: 650

Jade fish are sleek, beautiful creatures- with deep green scales and wide, bright green eyes. Jade fish are able to continuously produce water, an ability for which they were once greatly prized. Now, they are so rare that few know of their magical abilities.
Intelligent creatures, jade fish observe the world around them, learning what they can. They will generally learn to speak the most common languase in the area and will often answer questions if asked politely and given a gift. A jade fish will have knowledge equivalent to that given by a local history nonweapon proficiency.

*Combat*: Jade fish prefer to avoid combat, though they will defend themselves and they do attack small animals for food. The bite of a jade fish causes only one or two points of damage, but the creature can spit a powerful jet of water at animals that venture close enough to the jade fish's pool.
The stream of water has a range of five feet and causes 1d10 hit points of damage on a successful hit. The jade fish will try to attack so that the victim falls into the pool. Once a victim is killed, the jade fish will nibble on it until only bones are left.

*Habitat/Society*: Myths hold that jade fish were created by a rain goddess to help her chosen people live in the desert. These beautiful, magical fish produce prodigious amounts of water from their mouths, filling any pool in which they are placed until it overflows.
A jade fish can be found almost anywhere, since it essentially creates its own environment. If placed in an area where its water cannot collect and form a pool, however, it will eventually die. In contrast, it also needs to be in a place where some of the water it produces can run off, or it wiil create enough water pressure to crush itself.
Jade fish were greatly valued for their ability to create almost infinite amounts of water (up to four gallons per hour), and many were taken into captivity. The fish didn't mind their captivity, however. It gave them an opportunity to learn, and most of their captors treated them as guests, bringing them gifts of food and valuable gems and coins.
Since jade fish are now found only in captivity, or in places where they were once brought to by others, they rarely seek out a mate. Instead, jade fish have come to rely on their human caretakers to bring a male and female together. At such times, they go through an elaborate underwater mating dance that lasts for up to a week. The female lays eggs two years after mating, and those eggs hatch 18 months later. The newly hatched fish are brilliant emerald, gradually darkening over the next 25 years as they grow to maturity. Jade fish can live for centuries, and some say there are a few more than a millennium old. The scales of a jade fish continue to darken as they age, and the oldest ones have scales that are almost black.

*Ecology*: Unlike most creatures, a jade fish can actually create its ecology. It does its best to patrol the pool it creates, trying to ensure that all residents live in relative harmony.
Jade fish seldom hunt for food as they quire very little sustenance. However, they are able to defend themselves handily. Most unintelligent predators aeem to regard them with something akin to awe and attack them in only the worst circumstances.
Despite persistent rumors to the contrary, the water produced by jade fish is not magical in any way, though it is always fresh and dear. If a jade fish in injured, though, the water will become cloudy until it heals.
Jade fish care little for treasure, but many have become accustomed to the gifts their caretakers give them. They feel honored by those gifts and will not willingly part with them except for a very good reason.
The value of a jade fish varies greatly. It is of almost immeasurable value to people who dwell in deserts, since the fish can provide life to them. Those who live in wetter regions tend to value the fish less, but they still admire the rarity, beauty, and wisdom of the green fish.

*Shadowcrawler*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Subterranean
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any (prefers darkness)
DIET: Blood
INTELLIGENCE: Very (11-12)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 4
MOVEMENT: 15
HIT DICE: 7
THAC0: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 5
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d4x4, 1d6
SPECIAL ATACKS: Surprise, hug, blood drain
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Phasing, wall crawling
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (5' long, 2' tall)
MORALE: Average (8-10)
XP VALUE: 3,000

Shadowcrawlers are sly predators that prowl subterranean areas hunting for prey. They appear to be some sort of strange cross between cats and spiders, and they are very likely the unfortunate result of magical experimentation.
A shadowcrawler's body is covered in soft, short hair of purest ebony. It has eight legs that stick out laterally from its body, which appears almost segmented because of its series of shoulders. The feet of a shadowcrawler look much like cat paws, complete with retractable claws. The shadowcrawler's head and eyes are also very catlike in appearance, though its snout is longer. The creature's tail looks much like a cat's tail.
Some shadowcrawlers, perhaps 10%, have learned to speak rough Common or a different local language. Their speech is guttural. They have no known language.

*Combat*: Shadowcrawlers are cunning predators and wiil often lie in wait for hours for a good catch or stalk a group of animals (or adventurers) for long periods of time, waiting to attack a straggler. These creatures can travel on wall and ceilings just like spiders, and they will often hang above a doorway to wait for prey. A shadowcrawler will never attack any creature that is larger than an average human.
When in darkness, a shadowcrawler is totally silent and almost invisible. Opponents receive a -4 penalty to their surprise rolls when confronting a shadowcrawler.
A shadowcrawler will attack only one opponent at a time. When attacking its chosen target, a shadowcrawler rears up on its four back legs and strikes with its four front claws, causing ld4 damage per successful hit. At the same time, it will attempt to bite for 1d6 hit points of damage. If two or more of its claws hit, it draws its victim into a hug and begins dragging him off, using its powerful rear legs to backpedal at a movement rate of 9. The victim of a hug can break fire with a successful bend bats/lift gates roll, but he is otherwise immobile, taking ld4 points of crushing damage each round.
If a shadowcrawler's bite hits in the same round as a successful hug or while a victim is being held, the creature will drain lood at a rate of 1d6 hit points per round.
Shadowcrawlers also have the ability to phase through solid material at will. If wounded for more than 10 hit points in a single round, a shadowcrawler will drop any victim it holds and phase into the surrounding rock, vanishing for 1-3 rounds. The shadowcrawler moves through rock at its normal movement rate while phased, and it cannot be detected except by magical means. If it still wishes to press the attack, the creature will lunge out of the rock and try to attack with surprise, efther from above or behind its victim if possible.
A shadowcrawler is able to phase through rock while holding a victim, though it must pause for an entire round before doing so. It can take no other action besides holding its victim, draining blood if it has already begun to do so, and preparing to phase.
A phase door spell will instantly kill a shadowcrawler if cast on it while the creature is phasing through solid material.

*Habitat/Society*: Shadowcrawlers have an ingrained hatred for all other forms of life and prefer to live a solitary existence. They will usually make a lair in a dry cave, digging out a small hollow in which they sleep, lining it with fur. Shadowcrawlers are very light sleepers. A shadowcrawler will stake out a rather large territory around its lair, killing or driving off all weaker predators in the area.
About once every four years, a shadowcrawler will seek a mate, its yowling mating cry echoing from the stone walls of the tunnels it prowls. After a brief affair, the shadowcrawlers return to theik respective homes.
The creature's gestation period is three months, after which the female lays a large egg sac, hiding it away in a safe place. After another month of development, 2-12 shadowkittens hatch from the egg sac and scatter. Most are slain before they are able to adequately defend themselves and only 1-2 reach maturity, which occurs after a year of growth.

*Ecology*: Shadowcrawlers will attack almost any animal, though they prefer the blood of mammals. These creatures are neither stupid nor brave enough to attack other fierce predators, preferring instead to find new territory.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 5, 2008)

*Narek (The Thing in the Shaft)*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: The Library of Kas (Tovag)
FREQUENCY: Unique
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: None
INTELLIGENCE: Highly (14)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 6
MOVEMENT: 6
HIT DICE: 14 (94 hp)
THAC0: 7
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2d6
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d6 each
SPECIAL ATACKS: Constriction
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Immune to fire and some spells
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: G (25' across)
MORALE: Elite (13)
XP VALUE: 9,000

Alas, poor Narek! One of the many bastard children of Kas the Destroyer, he -- it -- now resides forever in a prison forged of betrayal and jealousy. Kas the Bloody, Kas the Wicked, Kas the Warlord sired a son and called him Narek. Narek had great talents for the sorcerous arts. Even Kas's master was impressed with the youth. Narek was too young to have learned never to outshine Kas in his master's eyes. Kas imprisoned the young man in a tomb, trapping him there for all eternity with his magical books.
Narek, filled with not quite enough skill and a little too much confidence, attempted a spell that was beyond him. Its energies transformed him into an unspeakable monstrosity. Now Narek is nothing more than the Thing in the Shaft. Nameless, soulless, loveless, the son of Kas seeks nothing but the pain and suffering of others.

*Combat*: The Thing in the Shaft is a horrible slimy mass with hundreds of tendrils. It attacks with 2d6 of these tendrils each round, which grasp and lunge for any and all victims. The Thing can attack up to four different targets in a round, and the tendrils can stretch to strike at targets up to forty feet away.
If a foe is hit with four or more tendrils in the same round, the ropy appendages grasp and snare the victim, who is now immobilized. Characters so grasped suffer 2d6 hp of constriction damage. The Thing draws grappled victims in close to it at a rate of ten feet per round. It does not eat its prey, however (since it does not even have a mouth) but merely continues to squeeze the drawn-in victim into its mass until it is dead. Slain foes are haphazardly tossed aside. To break free, the tendrils holding the victim must be severed (each can sustain 4 hp of damage) or the victim must make a successful Strength check for each constricting appendage.
Due to the slime and ooze that covers the Thing, it cannot burn and is thus immune to fire. No charm spells or magic of a controlling or form-altering nature (such as polymorph spells) can affect it.

*Habitat/Society*: The Thing in the Shaft dwells alone in its prison. If freed, the creature would begin a silent reign of terror and madness as it lurked in dark places large enough to accommodate it (dark alleyways, wide wells, cellars, and so forth), striking out at anyone who would dare to come near.

*Ecology*: If a sage learned in the ways of monstrous biology ever got the chance to examine the Thing, it is likely that he might suggest that it possesses many characteristics similar to the monster known as the roper. Perhaps this has something to do with the spell Narek attempted and failed so long ago.
The Thing needs no nourishment, sustained'merely by its own hatred and chagrin. It attacks others out of cruelty and rage, not hunger or need.

*Arid Bloodthorn*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Arid land
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Patch
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Day
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Semi (2-4)
TREASURE: Incidental
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
No. APPEARING: 1-6
ARMOR CLASS: 4/2
MOVEMENT: 1
HIT DICE: 3-8
THAC0: 15
No. OF ATITACKS: 1 per Hit Die
DAMAGE/ATTACKS: 1d6
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Blood drain
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Thorns
MAGIC RESISTANCE: None
SIZE: L (10' vines)
MORALE: Fearless (19)
XP VALUE: 3 HD: 175, 4 HD: 270, 5 HD: 420, 6 HD: 650, 7 HD: 975, 8 HD: 1,400

This carnivorous plant of jakandor differs from the lush variety common to other AD&D worlds. These bloodthorns are tough, wiry plants that grow in thick, briar-like patches on the arid land of jakandor. It has a dull black bark, and its vines appear dry and desiccated. The base has several clumps of small-bladed leaves and lush, red berries.
While a bloodthorn appears innocuous, close examination will detect long, dangerous thorns lying flat against the vines. These spines can be raised quickly to impale prey or warn predators away.

*Combat*: When a warm-blooded creature approaches, the plant abandons its innocuous pose and lashes out at prey. The plant can strike with 3 to 8 long, thornstudded vines. The thorns extend to their full 3-inch length, and each tendril becomes a spiny lash. If any vine hits by 4 or more over the attack number needed to hit, it wraps around its prey and embeds its thorns in the victim's flesh. The impaled victim is drained of blood through the hollow thorns (Dmg 1d6). This draining is very painful and victims must make a successful System Shock roll or pass out. The vine drains blood each round until the victim dies or breaks free.
The bloodthorn is not particularly strong, but its vines are tough, and the thorns tend to twine when the vine wraps a victim's body. Any creature trying to pull free has to succeed at a bend bars/lift gates roll. The whole plant usually doesn't weight more than 200 or 250 pounds, so a strong victim might end up dragging the whole bloodthorn patch after him if he fails to pull himself free.
A slashing weapon (Type S) is needed to cut the vine. Each vine has AC 4, and requires 8 points of damage to sever. The thorns of a severed vine still drain blood until the whole vine is carefully detached from a victim - a process that requires one full round. The blood thorn's vulnerable spot is its dense root-bulb or base hidden beneath the other thorny vines. It's hard to reach and is AC 2.
The bloodthorn attacks until it or its prey is dead. The plant retreats from flame, and any stem that is seared releases its victim and curls back up around the base.

*Habitat/Society*: Unless one knows what to look for, it's easy to be surprised by this ordinary looking briar. One giveaway is the fact that this vine grows in places where other plants can't survive. In the barren places it calls home, the bloodthorn often grows in patches of several plants. These can be especially dangerous, since a person could find herself attached to several plants each draining her dry.

*Ecology*: The blood thorn derives its sustenance from the blood of small animals and birds. The plant's berries act as a lure for hungry wayfarers, but if someone perseveres and manages to collect some of the bloodthorn's fruit, it's barely worth the trouble - the berries are bitter.

*Deathglow Moths*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Forest/mountain
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Pack
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Nocturnal
DIET: Carnivores
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: Incidental
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
No. APPEARING: 1d20
ARMOR CLASS: 6
MOVEMENT: 6, Fl 12 (C)
HIT DICE: 2
THAC0: 19
No. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACKS: 1d4
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: See below
SIZE: S (3') across
MORALE: Steady (11)
XP VALUE: 175

Deathglow moths are a magical mutation, similar to the owlbear and the stirge. These moths have a 3' wingspan, the typical feathery antennae, and a translucent abdomen. Their coloration varies from a brown, bark-colored body and wings the color of tree moss to an almost albino species that matches the bark of birch trees. Regardless of the body and wing coloration, when a deathglow moth goes hunting at night, its abdomen glows a sickly yellow-green; males tend to have a greener tint while in females yellow predominates.

*Combat*: Deathglow moths fly from their secluded roosts high in the largest trees the region has to offer artd flutter their way along, looking for suitable prey. The deathglow moth only attacks from the air. Its small mouth causes only 1d4 points of damage, but that is not the worst damage a deathglow moth can inflict. Every round that a creature is within 10' of the deathglow moth's abdomen, the creature must save vs. Death Magic or lose 1d3 points of Strength. If a character's Strength falls below zero, the character dies, and the death glow moth settles in to feed. Lost Strength can be recovered at the rate of one point per hour of rest. Feeding moths are easy to slay for their glow is extinguished. Their deadly glow dies when they do and can not be harvested by intrepid hunters.

*Habitat/Society*: Deathglow moths live only in the deepest forests and highest mountains of Jakandor, where packs of the flying creatures attack everything from birds to small mammals such as rabbits, and if it is hungry enough even humans. These creatures live in colony roosts like bats. These roosts are usually at least 30' above the forest floor. Deathglow moths instinctively seek out a tree that matches its camouflage pattern on which to roost.
While not a natural creature, deathglow moths occupy an admissible role in its habitat. Its relatively low speed allows faster flying creatures to escape, and its deathglow affects the sickest or the weakest target first, thus helping to thin populations allowing the healthier specimens to survive and propagate the species.

*Ecology*: While the deathglow moth is far from the largest or the fastest predator in forest or mountainous regions, its unique ability protects it from most predators. Little is known of the lifespan of a death glow moth, and even less is known of the creature's procreative habits. It is surmised that deathglow moths and its eggs and larvae are immune to the detrimental effect of the creature's deathglow.
Charonti scholars have raised many questions over the abundance of so many creatures that seem to have been magically evolved from a natural creature. The presence of purely magical beasts such as the bulette or the leucrotta is to be expected in a place where magical energy is existent. Some scholars speculate that the Wasting Plague may have triggered some latent factor in these creatures, which, over the intervening centuries, created the creatures of today. If this hypothesis is true, it begs a question: Did the Worldender Plague destroy the ancient Charonti, or was/there a latent element in the Charonti ancestors' bodies that the Wasting Plague merely awakened? And is that element still with them?

*Silver Spider*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Ruins
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: None
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: O, P
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
No. APPEARING: 1-4
ARMOR CLASS: 2
MOVEMENT: 15
HIT DICE: 4+4
THACO: 17
No. OF ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE/ATTACKS: 1d6 (x2)/1d2
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Bite
SPECIAL DEFENSES: None
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L 6' long
MORALE: Champion (15)
XP VALUE: 420

Silver spiders appear as six-foot-long creatures apparently made of a highly reflective silvery metal. They have bulbous abdomens and thin, sleek legs. Charonti wizards created these creature ages ago, as non-lethal guardians and hunters. A few have survived to this day.

*Combat*: Fearsome fighters, the silver spider attacks with its two sharp forelegs inflicting 1d6 vs. Man-sized or smaller targets and 1d8 vs. Large targets. They can direct each leg to strike a different target.
This spider's bite is its strangest weapon. The spider bites first any foe that harms it, otherwise, biting spellcasters first. Its toxin causes any victim to save vs. Poison or his skin is transformed to the same silvery material as the spider. This process takes 1d10 rounds to complete. Victims encased with silver skin gain AC 2, but suffers an effect similar to paralysis. The victim's skin hardens and he can no longer move or breathe. While so encased, the character is preserved and needs no air or sustenance. Only blows that would hit AC 2 or forces that succeed against the victim's save vs. Breath Weapon will cause the character any harm.
The magical skin lasts for 24 hours, after which the victim's skin returns to normal in the same amount of time it took to transform. The victim may be hungry and thirsty, but up to 1d8 points of damage are healed. The victim's hair and eyes retain the silvery sheen. No amount of washing removes the sheen and no illusions will cover the gleam. Forever are the victim's hair and eyes silver.
The silver spider's webbing is also of the same silvery metal, and is as strong as steel. While it is not used in combat against its foes, the webbing is used to restrain victims who've been transformed. Binding helpless victims may be a natural instinctive reaction on the part of the spider or it may make the victim easier to move. More than one person has found himself bound in metal strands as strong as steel. Only a successful Bend Bars/Lift Gates roll allows a bound victim to escape.

*Habitat/Society*: As a solitary, magical creature, silver spiders have no society.
After a silver spider's bite has transformed its victim, he or she is wrapped securely in the spider's webbing and is taken to some designated storage area (a jail or holding facility) where Charonti authorities later handle the trespassers. With the Charonti of the ruins all dead, there's no one to interrogate the spider's prisoners, and as most beings possess not enough strength to escape, most perish from dehydration or starvation.

*Ecology*: As artificial creatures, silver spiders have no place in the cycles of life and death in the natural world. Enterprising beings could, however, make good use of the spider and its byproducts if such can be gained safely:
The spider's webbing, if gathered carefully, can be wound and corded to form a remarkably thin, but amazingly strong wire. Such wire is useful in making jewelry. If enough web is used, several wires can be twisted into a small cable stronger than any rope.
The spider's weapon-like forelegs can be used as improvised weapons (with a -1 attack penalty due to the lack of a proper hilt). If a hilt is added, a foreleg functions as short sword. The forelegs of a silver spider qualify as silver weapons for determining damage against foes not harmed by normal weapons, such as lycanthropes.


----------



## Shade (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you!  There are some fun ones in that bunch.


----------



## Shade (Jul 7, 2008)

A few more requests when you get a chance:

From Golden Voyages (ALQ1):
Sartani - Aberration 

From Ruined Kingdoms:
Segarran - Monstrous Humanoid 

From Swords of the Daimyo (OA1):
Utoyasukata - Animal 

From Ochimo the Spirit Warrior (OA3):
Island Serpents - Outsider 
Ochimo (Spirit Warriors) - Outsider


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 7, 2008)

*Sartani*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Shallow ocean and tropical islands
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Diurnal
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-6)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1-3
ARMOR CLASS: 2
MOVEMENT: 15, Sw 12
HIT DICE: 8
THAC0: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 3d6/3d6
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Crush
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Immunities (see below)
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: H (14' - 20')
MORALE: Champion (15)
LEVEL/XP VALUE: 2,000

Sartani are terrifying creatures, part giant and part enormous crab. Their legs and torsos are those of a muscular giant, but their heads and hands are those of an enormous crab, including eyestalks and mandibles. A partial carapace of shell extends down the chest, back, and shoulders, gradually blending with unprotected nesh. Thick, sodden strands of hair sprout from gaps and cracks in the shell, having all the appearance of wet seaweed. The creatures' bodies range from dull red to greasy blue in color, the shell normally mottled with a lighter shade. The sartani are nor known to wear clothes or fashion implements of any sort, probably because their pincerlike hands make delicate work impossible.

*Combat*: Sartani are ferocious fighters of single-minded purpose, once urged into battle. They fight without any subtlety, wading directly into the thickest part of any line and attacking the nearest enemy. Few take the time to assess the threat posed by their foe, hence sartani are easily lured into attacking the front rank of any group, while spellcasters and archers whittle them down.
The physical attacks of the sartani are fearsome, however. They never fight with weapons, instead delivering powerful blows and rending attacks with their clawed hands. These do 3-18 points of damage per blow. As one strikes, it attempts to snap its giant pincers around the unfortunate target. If the attack roll is a 19 or 20, the sartani has clasped the victim with its giant claw. Thereafter it maintains its grasp, automatically squeezing each round for 3d10 points of damage. The held victim cannot attack with weapons or spells, but he can attempt a bend bars/lift gates check to break the monsters hold, one attempt at the start of every round. Those not held can assist, provided someone keeps the sartani engaged in melee. Each person aiding can add half his hend bars/lilt gates percentage to the total roll.
The sartani have an overall armor class of 2; however, should only the shell covered parts of their body he exposed, they have an AC of -2. Because they possess both gills and lungs, sartani are equally at home in water or on land. They are immune to water-based attacks, and their hard shell affords some protection from flame-based attacks such that they gain a +2 on all saving throws vs. fire and suffer -1 point of damage per die (though never less less than one). However, being the creatures of warm tropical oceans, sartani are particularly vulnerable to cold. They save against cold-based attacks at -1 and suffer an additional point of damage per die. A cone of cold causes damage and slows the creature to half normal speed if the saving throw is failed. This frost rigidity lasts for 2d4 rounds or until the creature can completely immerse itself in the warm sea for one round.

*Habitat/Society*: The world is blessed in that the sartani are extremely rare, almost unique. So infrequently are they seen that there is no reliable record of their existent among the many scholarly bestiaries of the Zakharan sages, a group who has cataloged nearly every creature in existence. Several legends exist that describe creatures similar to the sartani. The best known of these describes the crab-headed giants as the children of a crab god, sent to prepare the land for the crab god's arrival. This tale predates the spread of the Law, and it is considered an example of heretical thought by the strictest of the Enlightened.
Other common explanations for such hybrids--experiments of mad wizards and crossbreeding--have heen discounted in this case. This is mostly because no one can imagine any purpose or rationale for creating such creatures.
It is assumed the sartani are intelligent, for they act with purpose. Above the waves their mandibles make a staccato clacking that is their language, It is assumed this same tapping of shells allows them to communicate underwater. (Among the tribesmen, drummers often try to imitate this clacking for dancers; this is known as "crab-style" drumming.)
Sartani are most frequently sighted (of their infrequent appearances) in the shallow waters of the Crowded Sea, particularly around the islands of al-Sartan. Such sightings lend support to the theory that the sartani are servants of the crab-headed god Kar'r'gra, who is worshipped on those isles. It may also be, however, that the sartani have always been there and the cult of Kar'r'gra grew aruund them.
Whatever their source, the sartani are most ofen sighted singly, walking on the hottom of, or sometimes swimming through, the ocean. When encountered in groups it is a fearsome time, for that signals a coming raid on some coastal village. Such attacks are extremely destructive, for the creatures fight until all resisters have been slain or fled. Only then do they feast on their kills before returning to the ocean. For those along the coasts of al-Sartan, it is a common practice to flee into the forest with the arrival of a sartani warhand, leaving goods and property behind.
Although they are known to wantonly destroy houses and property, the creatures do not collect treasure. Their raids ashore seem to only to be for food as they ignore all manner of valuables scattered across the ground. It is not believed they make lairs or undersea homes, but live as nomads beneath the waves. The crab-headed giants are considered boorish and coarse by other intelligent sea-dwellers, and they are only rarely invited to the courts of the marids or other sea lords. Inexplicable, the pahari and sartani get along quite well and maintain cordial (although not overly friendly) contact with each other.

*Ecology*: In the sea, the sartani play the role of great predators and scavengers. They are not picky about their food and will devour anything from sharks to beached whales. Unconfirmed reports describe them as attacking passing ships by cracking open the hull with their claws to extract the helpless seamen within.
Roughly once a year the sartani molts his head shell. These massive carapaces are highly prized by natives. The material is extremely strong yet easily worked. Most shells are transformed into shields, but a few suits of sartani shell armor (AC 3) have been sold to sailors. Other uses for the giant shells include granary roofs, mortar bowls for pundinig cassava, and even altars for the temples to Kar'r'gra.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 7, 2008)

*Utoyasukata*

FREQUENCY: Rare
NO. APPEARING: 1d4
ARMOR CLASS: 6
MOVE: 3"/18" (MC: B)
HIT DICE: 3
% IN LAIR: Nil
TREASURE TYPE: Nil
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d4
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Poison
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Surprised only on a 1
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Standard
INTELLIGENCE: Animal
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
SIZE: S
PSIONIC ABILITY: Nil
  Attack/Defense Modes: Nil
LEVEL/X.P. VALUE: III/105 + 3/hp

The utoyasukata is a brightly colored bird found in the coastal areas of temperate lands. Its flesh is greatly prized as a delicacy by nobles and wealthy merchants, who are willing to pay good sums for the bird. The bird is extremely difficult to catch as it is very wary and flees at the slightest sign of danger. Likewise its nest is virtually impossible to find. It is hidden so well that the utoyasukata cannot remember where it is and must call to its young to find the nest. Alas, this leads to its undoing, for hunters have learned to imitate these calls, luring utoyasukata within range of their nets and weapons.
Still, the hunting is dangerous since the blood of the bnird is a deadly poison. Anytime a successful hit is scored with a melee weapon, the wielder must make a successful saving throw versus poison (+2 on the die roll) or die. Once the bird is slain, care must still be taken in the handling of the carcass for the poison remains deadly for up to one hour after the creature's death. Placing the carcass in a bag is insufficient, as the poison rapidly soaks through several layers of cloth. Utoyasukata have even been known to prick themselves with their beak and shake a few drops loose in an attempt to defeat hunters.
Even eating the utoyasukata is dangerous, a situation that actually enhances its reputation as a delicacy. It can be properly prepared only by a skilled cook (who must check against his proficiency for success). If prepared unsuccessfully, or by an untrained person, all who eat it must make a saving throw versus poison. Those who make the saving throw have enjoyed a meal of great delicacy. Those who fail the saving throw suffer intense illness (or death if the saving throw result is a 1). The onset of the illness occurs 1d6 hours after eating and lasts for 1d8 hours. During this time the character is afflicted by severe stomach cramps and weakness, preventing him from doing all but the simplest actions.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 7, 2008)

*Segarran*

Segarran, Lesser

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Cadres
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Average (8-10)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic evil
NO. APPEARING: 1-20 (or more)
ARMOR CLASS: 1
MOVEMENT: 9
HIT DICE: 5+5
THAC0: 16
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By weapon type +2 or 2d8 (bite)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Fight and save as 5th-level warriors
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 10%
SIZE: M (6' tall)
MORALE: Fearless (20)
LEVEL/XP VALUE: 1,400

Segarran, Greater

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Tropical/forests
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Very to genius (11-18)
TREASURE: A
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: -2
MOVEMENT: 12 (as human), or 9, Sw 12 (Fl 18, D)
HIT DICE: 9+18
THAC0: As priest
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1 (as human) or 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By weapon type +6 or 3d6 (bite)/2d10 (tail)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 20%
SIZE: M (6' tall) or H (30' long)
MORALE: Champion (16)
LEVEL/XP VALUE: 8,000+1,000 per level above 12

Segarrans are special minions of Ragarra, an ancient, evil goddess of the jungle, typhoons, and revenge, once openly worshipped in the Ruined Kingdoms.
A lesser segarran has the head and tail of a crocodile but the stocky, heavily muscled hody of a human or humanoid. Lesser segarrans are usually created from devoted followers, but they also can he created from infant crocodiles using a spell granted only to Ragarra's priestesses. These lesser servants have average human intelligence and can communicate in Midani or any of the dead tongues of the Ruined Kingdoms.

*Combat*: Lesser segarrans fight using the tactics and weapons of 5th-level human warriors, though their supernatural strength lends them a +2 bonus on damage. If unarmed, they attack by biting for 2-16 (2d8) points of damage. All lesser segarrans have 10% magic resistance.

*Habitat/Society*: Once, when the powers of Ragarra were great, even her lesser servants could assume human form and walk the city streets unnoticed; now they are limited to their half-reptile form. They are found primarily in the Ruined Kingdoms and Zakhara's earten jungles, but they sometimes can he encountered mingling with human society at night, when they can hide their monstrosity through careful disguise. More oftenn they are used as defenders for Ragarra's few shrines or as protectors for her chosen few.

*Ecology*: All segarrans are voracious carnivores. Though they usually subsist on animal meat, they ritually devour their enemies' remains at the end of every battle. When slain, they return to their original (human or baby crocodile) form.

*Greater Segarran*

Only Ragarra's most favored high-level priestesses become greater segarrans as a result of powerful magic. Once transformed, they retain their original human form. Furthermore, they can also assume a towering reptilian shape at will, with the transformation taking but a single round. This reptilian form depends on the personality or whim of the priestess, but usually includes at least the head and tail of a giant crocodile, At 16th level, a greater segarran's reptile form can also include a pair of giant bat wings, permitting her to fly at a rate of 18.

*Combat*: While in human form, Ragarra's chosen fight using the tactics, magical items, and weapons of priests, though their supernatural strength lends them a +6 bonus on damage. They never wear armor, though they may use magical Items (such as a ring of protection) to enhance their Armor Class. All greater segarrans have 20% magic resistance.
Although they retain most of their priest spells from before the transformation, greater segarrans cannot memorize the highest level spells to which they are normally allowed (for instance, a 13th-level priestess, while a greater segarran, cannot memorize or cast her 6th-level spells).
In her reptilian form, a greater segarran can attack with her massive jaws (3d6 points of damage) and swipe up to 3 opponents standing beside or behind her with her powerful tail (2d10 points of damage). At 16th level, a segarran's bat wings can also be used for two wing buffets instead of flight, each inflicting 2d6 points of damage. All victims of a tail swipe or wing buffet must save vs. paralyzation or be stunned for 1-4 rounds.

*Habitat/Society*: In addition to the loss of her most powerful spell, a priestess of Ragarra must have a Wisdom of 17 and be at least 12th level to complete the exhausting ceremony that transforms her into a greater segarran.
In return for such power, the priestess must swear to undertake a difficult quest or perform a dangerous service for her goddess. Those few who disappoint Ragarra are punished with a painful demise and suffer an eternity of undeath. More details about the cult of Ragnarra can be found in Chapter Three of the Campaign Guide.

*Ecology*: Greater segarrans can easily infiltrate human society. The only clue to their monstrous nature is their craving for raw meat. They must eat the flesh of their fallen enemies as a tribute to Ragarra.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 7, 2008)

*Ochimo*
(Spirit Warriors)

Frequency: Total of 4
No. Appearing: 1
Armor Class: 1
Move: 12"/24"
Hit Dice: 10
% In Lair: 0%
Treasure Type: None
No. of Attacks: 2
Damage/Attack: 1d10/1d10
Special Attacks: See below
Special Defenses: See below
Magic Resistance: 10% + special
Intelligence: Very
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Size: M
Psionic Ability: None
Level/XP Value: 4,200 + 14/hp

The Ochimo are the quasi-spirit creations of the Opawang, the Dead Spirit King, and act as his messengers, servants, and warriors. Each appears identical to his brethren-a masked samurai warrior in full regalia.
Each Ochimo has the power of spirit capture. It may suck the life force of a spirit or physical entity into its body. The spirit is saved for later use by the Opawang (who prolongs his life by consuming these spirits). The range of this form of gaze attack is 3" . Any character who meets the gaze of an Ochimo must roll a successful saving throw vs. death magic or have his spirit sucked into the Ochimo.
The visible effects of spirit capture depend upon the type of Ochimo encountered:
The Earth Ochimo seems to convert its target into fine sand, which is then drained into the Ochimo's eyes.
The Water Ochimo converts its target into a human-shaped vessel of water, which is then sucked through the eyeholes of the mask.
The Air Ochimo blows a blast of air from the mouth of its mask. This reduces the target to fine dust, which it inhales.
The Fire Ochimo fires beams of flame from the eyehole of its mask, converting the target to a fine ash that is blown away. In all cases, the Ochimo has captured the spirit of the target. The Ochimo retains the spirit until it returns to Opawangchicheng, where it turns the spirit over to the Opawang. If the Ochimo is slain, all captive spirits are returned to their original forms unharmed.

An Ochimo may hold no more than 10 Hit Dice of spirits (for ninja and multiclassed individuals, use an average of the two levels). It may not absorb more than this without returning to its master. (An Ochimo that has absorbed 5 HD of creatures may not absorb the spirit of a 6th-level character without first dispensing of the levels within it. It may, however, absorb the spirit of a 5th-level character.) The following table lists the chance to meet an Ochimo's gaze in certain situations. The chance in other cases must be decided by the DM using this list as a guideline.

Situation Meet | Gaze?
Psychic Duel | Automatic
Completely Surprised | Automatic
Surprised by Ochimo | 8 in 10
Viewing Ochimo | 6 in 10
Attacking Normally | 4 in 10
Avoiding Gaze | 2 in 10
Attacking from Behind | 1 in 10

The Ochimo have been ensorcelled by the Opawang to attack until they have captured at least 8 HD of spirits. Until that time the Ochimo fight without fear. While the Ochimo prefer to capture spirits, they slay those they cannot capture.
The four Ochimo are identical in appearance, save for the magical items they carry and a colored disk on each mask's forehead. The color of the disk identifies the elemental type of the Ochimo. The Earth Ochimo has a red disc, the Fire Ochimo yellow, the Water Ochimo green, and the Air Ochimo blue. The elemental type of Ochimo affects its vulnerabilities and the visible effects of its spirit capture. Each Ochimo makes saving throws against elemental attacks with a +2 bonus to the die, except for attacks of its type. Attacks by a similar elemental force are saved at a -2 penalty, and the Ochimo suffers +2 to each die of damage. An Ochimo is affected by elemental turning against its type, but not by spells that affect spirits. An elemental burst heals 1d10 points of damage to an Ochimo.
The tie between the Ochimo and the Opawang is very strong. The first 15 points of damage each day to an Ochimo inflicts no damage (weapons and magical damage have no visible effects). This damage is passed on to the Opawang, who heals at sunrise. (If all four Ochimo suffer damage in a single day, the Opawang takes 60 points of damage, which is healed at the next sunrise). If an Ochimo is slain, any spirits captured by the Ochimo and not yet presented to the Opawang are restored to their original state. The armor of the ghostly samurai falls to the ground with its weapons. The spirit of the Ochimo can be seen briefly as a black tiger-shaped form as it flees this plane.
The Earth Ochimo possesses the ebon hunt, a set of six magical figurines that, once cast on the ground, become a jet-black stallion (medium war horse) and five black leopards, all of maximum hit dice, and capable of moving 18" per round. If slain, the figures become broken and nonmagical. If the bearer is slain, the creatures return to their original magical state. The ebon hunt maybe cast once per night. The Fire Ochimo wears a ring of spells, a form of the ring of spell storing. This ring will only hold seven levels of spells at any one time. It is currently filled with one magic missile spell placed there by the Opawang (nine missiles for 1d4+1 points of damage each) and a wither spell.
The Water Ochimo wears a talisman of the restless dead. This device looks like a small birds-foot charm on a leather thong. It forces spirits to animate the bones of any long-dead humans and humanoids that are available (these are similar to western skeletons, and may be turned, though they are also affected by spells that deal with spirits). Up to 20 such skeletons may be animated in a single day.
The Air Ochimo wields the blades of excellent damage. These blades are a katana and wakizashi that are +2 to hit, are unbreakable, and always inflict maximum damage. These blades were used by the Black Leopard Priest's best warrior in the battle against the Shou Lung, but their origin predates that time. They radiate a strong sense of evil, and those of good alignment feel a need to destroy the blades and their wielder.
These items are found among the armor of the Ochimo if these creatures are slain. The armor of an Ochimo is always of armor of quality. Their katana and wakizashi are always unbreakable. These weapons are also nonaligned, save for those carried by the Air Ochimo.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 7, 2008)

*Island Serpents*
(Lesser Spirits)

Frequency: Very Rare
No. Appearing: 1
Armor Class: 8
Move: 6"
Hit Dice: 3
% in Lair: 10%
Treasure Type: I
No. of Attacks: 1
Damage/Attack: 2d6 or 1d6
Special Attacks: Sleeping poison
Special Defenses: None
Magic Resistance: Standard
Intelligence: Very
Alignment: Neutral Good
Size: M
Psionic Ability: None
Level/XP Value: 160 + 3/hp

The island serpents appear as great ghostly snakes, as long as python. Their large fangs do not retract, but rather jut over the lower lips like a sabre-toothed tiger's. The island serpents are the part of Harooga's consciousness that has not been captured by the Opawang. They are the only native spirits on the island that are not controlled by the Opawang.
The island serpents attack by constriction for 2d6 points per round. They also bite for 1d6, the venom inducing sleep for 1d4+1 rounds in those who fail a saving throw vs. poison. They do not consume human prey, preferring to use this poison to sneak off into the underbrush.
Island serpents are affected by all spells that affect spirits and serpents, including spells like snake charm and the like. They may be hit by normal weaponry.
If spoken with, the island serpents tell a story of a beautiful maiden of great virtue (Harooga) held by an undying warlord of great evil at the heart of huge temple in the center of the jungle. The island serpents call this warlord Opawang, the Dead Spirit King, and his city Opawangchicheng. They tell the characters that the spirit warriors serve him. The serpents also note that the other spirits on the island cannot be trusted, as the Opawang is holding Harooga hostage. The island serpents know Shou Lung, Wa, Kozakuran, and the tongue of the Black Leopard People.


----------



## Shade (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks again!


----------



## Shade (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd be interested in these when you've got some free time:

From Adventure Pack I (I13):
Ape, Giant - Animal 
Caterpillar, Giant - Vermin 
Living Pool - Ooze 
Lure Lichen - Hazard 
Mouse, Giant - Animal 
Rat, Gigantic - Animal 
Snake Grass - Plant 
Spear Grass - Plant 
Spyder Plant - Plant 
Sunflower, Giant - Plant 
Topiary Plant - Plant 
Walking Stick - Vermin 

I've never seen that product, but we just had to whip up a dire mouse for the weremice conversion, so maybe I could like that to the giant mouse.  Giant caterpillars and walking sticks would be most welcome, methinks.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 9, 2008)

The stats for all of these creatures appear in a large stat summary block at the end of _Adventure Pack I_. Some of them have descriptive text within the body of _The Weird Woods of Baron Orchid_ which is one of the adventures therein.

*Ape, Giant*
AC:6 MV:12 HD:10 hp:50 #AT:3 Dmg:2-8/2-8/2-16 SA:Rend (2-16) SD:Nil AL:N THAC0:10
[No additional description that I could find.]

*Caterpillar, Giant*
AC:7 MV:9 HD:13 hp:65 #AT:1 Dmg:2-12 SA:Spittle (1-6) SD:Camouflage AL:N THAC0:9 
While crossing the field by clambering over the leafy tronds and around the translucent hollow stems, the heroes encounter a large green branch that is actually the back of a giant caterpillar. The caterpillar attacks anyone walking across its back. This insect suffers double damage from cold-and fire-based attacks.

*Living Pool*
AC:7 MV:3 HD:13 hp:100 #AT:1/target Dmg:3-12 each SA:Acid (1-8) SD: Disguise AL:N(E) THAC0:9 
The pool appears to be perhaps ten feet deep. Green algae and brown mud line the pond bed, and from this soil, small green leafy fronds float on the surface. No fish or bug swims in or on the clear water. Hidden among the weeds at the bottom of the pool a human skeleton in rusting armor may be sighted. Nearby lies an untarnished broad sword glinting silver.
This pool is actually a living predator, related to the parasitic fungi, oozes and jellies. It has the ability to change the consistency of its form from a thin syrupy liquid to a firm gel. It lures prey to drink or swim in its "water" and then attacks with pseudopods and digestive juices. Characters pulled beneath the surface of the creature not only suffer acid damage, but after the first round must make a save vs. death magic each round or suffocate.

*Lure Lichen*
AC:4 MV:0 HD:3-5 hp:23 #AT:1 Dmg:3-24 SAoison spores SD:Mines (1-8) AL:N(E) THAC0:Nil 
There is a 1 in 6 chance each round of travel for the next 10 rounds that the lead character will fall into a leaf-filled pit. No harm will come to this person, but he must be dug out by his friends. While he is being rescued, one of the heroes sights a sleeping figure at the foot of a tree some fifty yards off the path. The figure appears to be female, with pale white hair and gown. No sounds or efforts from a distance will rouse the figure.
This is actually the lure of a deadly lichen. It has grown a part of its shape to resemble a woman. Anyone touching the woman causes it to explode into a cloud of spores, inflicting 3d8 points of damage to all within 10 feet and requiring a save vs. poison. A failure results in spore infestation similar to yellow mold. In addition, the lichen has set out rhizomes beneath the leaf cover that surround the lure for 20 yards. Anyone approaching the lure must make two saves vs. death ray when approaching or retreating. A failed save indicates that a rhizome has been triggered. The rhizome flings a spore cyst into the air that explodes, doing ld8 points of damage to all within a 5' radius, but does not cause infestation.

*Mouse, Giant*
AC:7 MV:9 HD:12 hp:56 #AT:1 Dmg:2-12 SA:Trample (4-16) SD: Digs AL:N THAC0:9 
This creature is 20 feet long and is scavenging for roots, berries and seeds. It should appear to menace the party in its curiosity, but retains the demeanor of mice of normal size, scurrying about and over everything.

*Rat, Gigantic*
AC:7 MV:12//6 HD:1 hp:8 #AT:1 Dmg:2-6 SA: Disease SD:Nil AL:N(E) THAC0:19 
[No additional description that I could find.]

*Snake Grass*
AC:10 MV:0 HD:1+1 hp:15 #AT:1 Dmg:1 SA:Special poison SD:Multiple heads AL:N THAC0:18 
"The path winds beside the lake shore past stands of reeds and floating lilies. Here and there the path turns into a patch of mud and leaves. Suddenly, you are brought to an abrupt halt by the sound of hissing and rattling that comes from a patch of segmented reeds that overgrows the path."
This is a patch of snake grass. This weird animated grassy reed bears the tiny head of a snake at its tip that hisses and curls its tongue at intruders. Anyone trying to cut a path through them will be attacked by the elongating reeds. Every time 5 points of damage is inflicted, a reed will be severed and another segment will be revealed beneath with another snake head. The snake grass injects a weak poison that causes a cumulative -1 penalty to all rolls for one day. Save vs. poison at -2 for no damage. There are 18 reeds.

*Spear Grass*
AC:7 MV:0 HD:7 hp:49 #AT:4 Dmg:1-6 each SA:Blood drain (1-4) SD:Nil AL:N THAC0:13 
"The path has turned to parallel a stream on one side and a stony bluff on the other. The trail twists mund looming rocky outcroppings. Tall stands of bamboo-like growth stretch along the trail's edges, lending a tenuous footing in the rocky soil. You notice that it has become uncommonly quiet for some time. Approximately 60 yards ahead, the path descends to ford the creek, which has drawn very near. A companion's foot slip and there is a loud crack of a snapping branch. The sound of rustling arises from one grove of bamboo-like plants near the stream--and then a spearlike object is flung to land, point first, in the path before you."
This cluster of spear grass is but one of several that line the bank the heroes have walked along for several minutes. The plants track by sound and then communicate with others of their kind using a rustling language. The party has just passed within short range of this cluster and it has flung one spear in an attempt to elicit more noise. Then the spear grass will alert the rest of the clusters to the presence of prey. Once alerted, the way back will become a gauntlet run of deadly missiles. Ahead, beyond the stream, there are no more stands of spear grass, and the characters will be out of range in two or three rounds.
Spear grass clusters have 24 missiles that they may fling four at a time, and another 12 immature stalks that may be used in melee with any creatures that attack it. The spears are attached to a thin hollow filament through which the plant may suck body fluids once prey is impaled, draining an additional 1d4 points each round. These stalks are replaced at the rate of 12 a week.

*Spyder Plant*
AC:8 MV:6 HD:1+1 hp:5 #AT:1 Dmg:1 SAoison (save +2) SD:Nil AL:N THAC0:18 
Just beyond the doorway is a spyder plant in a pot hanging in the shadows overhead. Two spyder plant shoots attack the first character to walk through the doorway. The two shoots are attached by vines to the mother plant, which cannot move.

*Sunflower, Giant*
AC:8 MV:0 HD:3 hp:15 #AT:1 Dmg:1 SA:Nil SD:Immune to hear AL:N THAC0:16 
"Ahead, the forest seems to clear, for sunlight can be seen streaming though the woods."
This is actually a stand of six transformed sunflowers. The sunflowers send forth a ray of light equivalent to sunlight and warm the clearing in which they grow. If a creature attempts to harm the sunflowers, they spit exploding seeds at their attacker at the rate of four per flower per round. Each blossom has 24 seeds. Once a blossom is cut it continues to glow for one hour and then will wilt and die. A flower will also wilt if it fires all of its seeds.

*Topiary Plant*
AC:7 MV:12 HD:3+2 hp:14 #AT:1-4 Dmg:2-5 each SAoison (save +4) SD:Shape change AL:N THAC0:16 
Here is an oddity among the wilds, a small thorny bush trimmed to resemble a dog. This is actually a living creature and if the party looks away, when they look back the bush appears to have moved, although at the moment it is motionless.
This is a topiary plant, a strange scavenger that can adopt the shape of anything it consumes, gaining 1 hit point per hit die of its prey, The plant's hit dice equal one fourth of its hit points. A topiary plant may grow no larger than 0 hit dice. [Editor: Not a scanning mistake, the text really says "no larger than 0 hit dice"! I'm guessing this is supposed to be "10".] It takes one turn for a topiary plant to alter its shape. This plant is non-aggressive, preferring dead prey to living. Its thorns exude a weak poison (save at +4 to avoid its effects).
Any druid with a speak with plants spell may befriend this plant for one day.

*Walking Stick*
AC:5 MV:6 HD:9 hp:54 #AT:3 Dmg:1-2/1-2/1-4 SA:Nil SD:Camouflage AL:N THAC0:12 
"Against a vine-covered tree leans an eight-foot tall bare wood staff. There is no sign of its owner"
If the characters look away, when they look back the staff will have moved. This is a giant walking stick, a relative of the praying mantis, but not nearly as aggressive as one, It moves if touched, standing up and waving its four forelegs. If unmolested, it then walks away. If the creature is attacked, it retreats into a stand of tall grasses from which it can fight using cover and gaining +2 on initiative.


----------



## Shade (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks!

Some of these are kinda fun.


----------



## Shade (Jul 10, 2008)

I just noticed these...

From Jakandor, Island of War:

Wind Tarola - Unique Construct 
Harvest Halon - Unique Construct 
Wolf Morash - Unique Construct 


Since we'll probably try to finish off Jakandor in the "other campaign settings" thread, I'd appreciate these when you find the time.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 11, 2008)

Shade said:


> I just noticed these...



Yes, they were only very recently added to the list 



> Wind Tarola - Unique Construct
> Harvest Halon - Unique Construct
> Wolf Morash - Unique Construct



Hmmmm... these three are examples of famous Knorrman juggernauts; huge constructs powered by guardian spirits. They do have short stat blocks, which I'll post a little later, but there are also about six pages of detailed description and rules for creating juggernauts.

It seems likely that this background info would be helpful (perhaps necessary) for the conversions.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 11, 2008)

*The Wolf Morash*

Guardian of the Morakenn

Wooden juggernaut: AC 2; MV 15; HD 10; hp 50 (pilot 22); #AT 1; THAC0 12; Dmg LH none (with shield) except as part of sweep attack for 1d2+2d6+2, RH 1d8+1+2d6+2; SA sweep, crush; SZ G (30' tall); -1 penalty on initiative rolls.
Morash was a 5th-level clandred.
The Wolf Morash carried _hide armor +1_, a shield, and a _long sword +1_.

*The Wind Tarola*

Guardian of the Dolkenn

Stone juggernaut: AC 2; MV 15; HD 14; hp 91 (pilot 40); #AT 1; THAC0 11; Dmg LH none (with shield) except as part of sweep attack for 1d2+3d6, RH 1d6+2+3d6; SA sweep, crush; SZ G (30' tall); -5 penalty on initiative rolls.
Tarola was a 7th-level clandred.
The Wind Tarola carried doombringer armor, helm and a shield, and a _footman's mace +1_.

*The Harvest Halon*

Guardian of the Lokkenn

Wicker juggernaut: AC 5; MV 15; HD 8; hp 27 (pilot 12); #AT 1; THAC0 19; Dmg LH 1d2+1d6, RH 1d2+1d6; SA sweep, crush; SZ G (30' tall).
Harlon was a 5th-level seer.
The Harvest Halon carried a _wand of fire_ and a _ring of fire resistance_.


----------



## Shade (Jul 11, 2008)

No hurry if it will be alot of work.  We've got several other Jakandor creatures still sitting in the queue.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 14, 2008)

*The Taumet*

FREQUENCY: Unique
No APPEARING: 1
ARMOUR CLASS: Variable
MOVE: 3"/18"
HIT DICE: Variable
% IN LAIR: Nil
TREASURE TYPE: Nil
No OF ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE/ATTACK: Variable
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Breath weapon, spells
SPECIAL DEFENCES: Variable
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Standard
INTELLIGENCE: Genius
ALIGNMENT: Variable Evil
SIZE: S-L
PSIONIC ABILITY: Nil
Attack/Defence Modes: Nil/Nil
LEVEL/XP VALUE: X/18750+25hp

The Taumet is a magically-created dragon construct, made from five relics whose origins are lost in the mists of time according to the instructions in a book of unknown authorship called the Taumet Codex.

Once the process of creating the Taumet has begun, it takes 13 melee rounds to develop into the complete Taumet. During this time, the wearer of the relics is used as the basis of the Taumet's body, dying in the process. The Taumet takes some of the wearer's memories and alignment during its growth, always remaining evil, but taking the Lawful, Neutral or Chaotic attitude of its 'parent'. While the transformation takes place, the Taumet can attack and be attacked, as it grows in power and size:

Round, AC, HD, Damage, SA/SD
1&2, 5, 1, 1-4/1-4/1-6, Immune to attacks causing less than 4 points of damage
3&4, 3, 3, 1-6/1-6/1-8, Immune to 1st level spells, +1 or better weapons to hit
5&6, 1, 5, 1-6/1-6/2-12, Non-edged weapons cause half damage
7, 0, 7, 1-6/1-6/2-16, Breath weapon usable, +2 or better weapons to hit
8, -1, 9, 1-6/1-6/3-18, Immune to 2nd level spells and attacks causing less than 8 point of damage
9, -2, 11, 1-8/1-8/3-24, +3 or better weapons to hit
10, -3, 13, 1-8/1-8/3-30, Immuned to 3rd level spells
11, -4, 15, 1-10/1-10/3-36, Spell use, immune to attacks causing less than 12 points of damage
12, -5, 17, 1-10/1-10/4-40, Immune to 4th level spells and damage from non-edged weapons
13, -6, 18, 1-12/1-12/5-50, +4 or better weapons to hit

If the Taumet suffers more than 40 points of damage in a single round during this period of growth, the process will be halted for that round, and in the early stages this will be sufficient to cause the Taumet to disassociate into its component relics.

Like all normal dragons, the Taumet has a set number of hit points per hit dice, but this depends on the original wearer of the relics:

Wearer; hp/HD
MU or Illusionist; 4hp
Thief, assassin; 6hp
Cleric, monk, druid; 8hp
Fighter, ranger, paladin; 10hp

The Taumet can breath 3 times per day, but can choose what form this takes; either as a black, blue, green, red or white dragon. Once it has the use of spells, it can cast, once per day, those spells that the relics knew at the time of the transformation or 5 x 1st, 5 x 2nd, 5 x 3rd, 4 x 4th, 4 x 5th and 2 x 6th level spells as though it were a 13th level magic user.

If the Taumet is reduced to zero hit points, it will not be killed, but forced to disassociate into its component relics and the withered remains of the original wearer. The relics cannot be destroyed except by the application of earth-shattering magic (depending upon individual DM's campaigns), but they can be kept separate to prevent the Taumet reforming around another wearer.

The bane of the Taumet is the Wyrmhorn. When this horn is sounded within 60' of the construct it must make a saving throw at -7 against death magic or dissociate into its component relics. A successful saving throw still means that the Taumet has taken 8-80 points of damage, but is immune to the effects of the Wyrmhorn until the next sunrise. The DM will have to decide how best to place the Wyrmhorn in the campaign.

*The Taumet Codex*
This tome has, over the course of the centuries since it was written, been badly mistreated, burnt and partially destroyed. The only remaining pieces of the Codex, now bound into a new book little concerned with the truth of the Taumet, describe the relics and some of their powers, although not the fact that they will attempt to dominate their wearer(s).

The last stained and partial section of the Codex concerns the creation of the Taumet, and is little more than a phonetic speech (in an unintelligible, forgotten tongue) to be read out in the presence of the wearer of the relics. "The Taumet", says the text, "will then be released upon the World and all its kindred."

Dungeon Masters using the D&D(R) game rules should note that the Taumet can be used as a variation on the drolem given on p31 of the Dungeon Masters Companion in the Companion Set.

(From "The Taumet Codex" by Andrew Swift, Imagine Magazine #29, August 1985.)


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 14, 2008)

*Undead Parrot*

The leader of the zombies -- dressed in a faded blue coat and a torn tricorne hat -- has the remains of a parrot riding on one shoulder. This unnatural bird will launch itself into the attack as soon as it is able.

*1 undead parrot*: AC 8; MV 0"; HD 1-1; hp 6; #AT 1; D 1-2/round; SA Leap 3"; SD Cannot be turned, needs magical or silver weapons to hit, immune to electrical attacks; Int Non; AL N; Size S; xp 15; THAC0 2-; special monster

This ex-parrot cannot fly or move itself about properly. It attacks by leaping at a victim and attaching itself with its claws (should it miss, it falls to the grounf and is stunned for 1 melee round while it re-orientates for the next attack). Once attached, it tears at its victim with its beak, automatically causing 1-2 points of damage.

(From "The Great Paladin Hunt" by Mike Brunton, Imagine Magazine #26, May 1985.)


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 14, 2008)

*A'azzatz*

Confined within a pentacle drawn around the aft mast of the ship, bound with iron chains, and with the mast passing through his body is A'azzatz, a demon. Summoned by Dyvim Ka'aand and then trapped within this room, it is he that drives the Iron Galleon between the worlds. The air in this chamber is alive with the crackling of his energy, and anyone entering this room will barely be able to discern his shape, save where the Chaos symbol is drawn upon his brow, beneath which black pits mark his eyes and mouth.

A'azzatz hates -- although he [sic] virtually insensate -- everything and everybody. His sole pleasure is consuming the life force of the occasional prisoner Dyvim Ka'aand gives to him, and he will attack anyone who comes within his limited reach.

*A'azzatz*: AC -1; MV 0" (18"); HD 12; hp 60; #AT 1; D 2-20; SA life draining, slow; SD vulnerable only to iron weapons, all others do no damage whatsoever; Int Non; AL CE; Size L (10' tall); xp 4660; THAC0 9; special monster.

A'azzatz's touch drains 1 point of strength in addition to any other damage caused, and the victim must save vs paralyzation or suffer the effects of a slow spell as well. For each strength point so drained, A'azzatz gains 10 hit points. Lost strength points are recovered at the rate of one per turn.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 14, 2008)

*Frosty the Snowman*

Frosty is a happy and mischievous creature whose only aim in life is to have lots of (relatively) harmless fun - throwing snowballs (which cause no damage) at passing strangers is just his way of introducing himself. He will do this from a place of concealment. When he finally shows himself he is a large, happy looking snowman dressed in a tall hat and scarf, carrying an old broom. Frosty should be treated as having a charisma of 17.

He will readily aid anyone in distress or those who fight against evil, but he will have no part in hunting his friend the yeti. On the other hand, Frosty is not very friendly with the Snow Dwarf, because he knows that the dwarf cheats at cards.

*Frosty the Snowman*: AC 3 (wet); MV 9"; HD 5; hp 32; #AT 1; SA see below; SD immune to cold-based attacks, double damage from firebased attacks; AL CG; S L (8' tall); 250xp.

Frosty can control weather (as the 7th level clerical spell) once per day. He can also hide in snow (cf hide in shadows) 80% of the time, becoming totally invisible at distances greater than 10 feet.

Frosty's scarf acts as the equivalent of a rope of entanglement and his tall hat is also magical- it raises charisma by 1 or to 17, whichever is most advantageous. His broom is a wand of snowballs which can project a snowball equivalent to a fireball. This is the only magical function that the broom can perform, but it can still be used as a broom. It has 24 charges.

*Lurker Between*

*Lurker Between* (or Spam Monster): AC 26 (always gets bitten), Move 0"; Hit Dice NA; hp NA; #AT 1 per bite; SA see below; AL N; S Fairly Dinky; xp NA.

These terrible monsters are indistinguishable from luncheon meat. They hide (90%) in ordinary food and wait to be eaten. Each time it is bitten it will attack, from the inside! It automatically causes 1 hit pointof damage and the victim must roll under his or her constitution on a d100. Failure indicates that the victim is violently ill for 1-10 rounds. Only Vikings are immune to this attack - they value the creature as a rare delicacy and will pay up to 20gp for a fine specimen.

*Turkey*

The cells on 'Death Row' all have transparent ice doors, barred on the outside by massive icicles. Only one cell is occupied, by a very corpulent turkey - the yeti's Christmas dinner.

The turkey will plead with the adventurers to save him from the dinner table. If they agree, he will tell them where the yeti hides his treasure (358 wolves' teeth - see below). Getting the turkey out will not be easy since the cell door is only 3 feet in width, and the turkey is 3' 6" wide even when he breathes out.

The turkey will squeal loudly (this will not attract anyone's attention, but don't tell the players that) at any attempt to pull it through the door (roll as though attempting to break down a door). Chipping away enough ice to get him out will take 1 turn. Should the players get him out he will not stop complaining about all the hardships he has had to endure.

*The Turkey*: AC 10 (tender); MV 3"; HD 4; hp 25; #AT 1; D 1-2; SA Boredom, save vs spells at +2 or fall asleep for 5 rounds due to the extreme dullness of the turkey's conversation; AL N; S Fat; xp 110.

(All from "Do Not Ask... For Whom the Bell Jingles", by P Howard, G Baker and L King; Imagine Magazine #21, December 1984.)

Side note: This adventure has an encounter in it titled "The Snow Dwarf and the Seven Wights"


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 14, 2008)

*Full Warhorse*

FREQUENCY: Very rare
No APPEARING: 1
ARMOUR CLASS: 7
MOVE: 15"
HIT DICE: 5+3
% IN LAIR: Nil
TREASURE TYPE: Nil
No of ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE: 1-10/1-10/1-4
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENCES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
INTELLIGENCE: Animal
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
SIZE: L
PSIONIC ABILITY: Nil
Attack/Defence Modes: Nil
LEVEL/XP VALUE: IV /150 + 6 per hit point

The full warhorse is the natural mount of the mounted fighter - though very few ever have the chance to own one. They are the result of the finest stock selection and breeding between ordinary heavy horses, so rare that barely one foal in five hundred bred in such a way will be a young full warhorse. Very few horsebreeders have acquired the skill and knowledge to improve on those odds, and such men and women become very rich indeed, serving great princes and kings. There are those who sell these powerful mounts to anyone who has the requisite influence and wealth to obtain one. The price of a full warhorse obtained in such a way is never less than 1500gp, and can be more in times of war or civil unrest.

In addition, the warhorse must then be trained to work with its new owner. This takes at least six weeks of intensive work, and again, the opportunities are very rare. Most trainers capable of such work are already in the service of wealthy masters, and the few prepared to be hired for such work will demand 1800gp for a six week 'course'.

Once trained, the full warhorse will recognize only one rider. It will resist anyone who attempts to mount it, lead it away or whatever, even if it recognizes the person as a friend of its owner.

In practice, most player characters who manage to obtain one of these steeds will be cavaliers who perform some great service to their patron - provided the patron can afford the price, or have a stockbreeder on their staff. Training might be included in the reward. Often, a cavalier can be persuaded to accept a full warhorse, fully trained, in exchange for a reward or a 'gift' of twice the value. If an opportunity occurs, a cavalier should be prepared to do almost anything to obtain one.

When its owner dies, a surviving full warhorse can only be retrained 10% of the time. There is a further 15% chance that it will go wild, attacking all creatures it meets, until its inevitable demise. In the remaining 75% of cases, the warhorse merely lapses into the deepest despair, dying 1-8 days after the loss of its rider. Similar risks are run when an owner voluntarily abandons a warhorse for any period longer than a month. In such circumstances there is a 50% chance per month that the horse will pine away.

A cavalier who wishes to pass on his full warhorse, or to sell it, will find its loyalty a hindrance. Most knowledgeable horsedealers will pay only a fraction of the price (150gp). Warhorses can only be retrained in 25% of cases, and both buyer and seller must be involved in the process, which will take 10 weeks. A trainer will be required as well, at a cost of 4000gp, the money being due regardless of whether or not the retraining is successful.

(From "Horse Combat" by Chris Felton, Imagine Magazine #11, February 1984.)


----------



## Shade (Jul 14, 2008)

Echohawk said:


> Side note: This adventure has an encounter in it titled "The Snow Dwarf and the Seven Wights"




For that, all is forgiven.


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 15, 2008)

Echohawk said:


> *Undead Parrot*
> 
> The leader of the zombies -- dressed in a faded blue coat and a torn tricorne hat -- has the remains of a parrot riding on one shoulder. This unnatural bird will launch itself into the attack as soon as it is able.
> 
> ...




This parrot is obviously supposed to be a Norwegian Blue.

Are we going to do it as a serious thing or ham it up?


----------



## Shade (Aug 20, 2008)

A few more requests for statistics when you get the chance:

From Celts Campaign Sourcebook (HR3):
Boobrie - Animal 
Fachan - Fey 
Phouka - Fey 
Water Leaper - Magical Beast 

From Glory of Rome Campaign Sourcebook (HR5):
Caladrius - Magical Beast 

From Falcon's Revenge (WGA1):
Carpet Snake - Magical Beast 

From From the Ashes:
Lyrannikin (Black Treant) - Plant 

From Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad:
Greyman - Construct 
Quickbiter - Magical Beast 

From Return to White Plume Mountain:
Mold Wyrm - Magical Beast


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 21, 2008)

Mold wyrm: AC 6; MV 9, burrow 9; HD 12, hp 60; THAC0 9; #AT 1 (bite); Dmg 4d4+4; SA swallow whole, spore cough; SD immunities, regeneration; SW rest, area effect spells; MR 10%; SZ G (25' long, 10' in diameter); ML steady (12); Int semi (4); AL N; XP 6,000.
Special Abilities: SA-swallows opponent whole with bite attack 4 or more greater than score needed to hit (save vs. death magic to avoid, 20 points of slashing or piercing damage against AC 9 to escape, spore cough automatically affects swallowed victims); spore cough (3/day) inflicts ld6 points of damage/round, penalizes attack rolls, saving throws, ability checks, and proficiency checks by -2 for ld4+2 rounds, and infects victim with spores (save vs. death magic drops duration to 1 round and prevents infection, infection negates natural healing and turns victim into quarter-strength mold wyrm in ld6+6 days if not cured, slow poison, neutralize poison, or cure disease removes infection); SD-half normal damage from physical attacks; immune to sleep, charm, hold, and other mind-affecting spells; regenerates all damage after 4 hours in passive state; SW-must rest 8 out of every 24 hours or lose 20% of original hit points/hour; double damage from damage producing area effect spells while passive or shifting states.

Mold Wyrm 
This creature is a fungal behemoth created by leakage from the Basin of Boundless Life. It has both a passive and an active form.
In its passive state, the mold wyrm spreads out over a surface area roughly 60 feet in diameter, appearing as a continuous layer of grayish, scaly mold on the floor, walls, and ceiling of a tunnel or cavern. The resting mold wyrm simply covers up any nonambulatory natural molds and fungi already growing in the area it occupies. In this state, it always keeps a pile of jagged stones (usually obsidian) resembling a cairn somewhere on its thinly spread body.
When aroused by movement or vibration within its chamber, the fungus layer liquefies, flowing into a huge animate shape over the course of a single round. As it activates, it incorporates the jagged obsidian shards into its mouth to serve as teeth, placing them in several circular rows. In its fully active state, the mold wyrm appears as a mold-covered, gray-scaled worm with a huge, toothy maw, but no eyes and other sensory apparatus.
If the mold wyrm's bite attack exceeds the required "to hit" score by 4 or more against a size M or smaller target, the latter must make a successful saving throw vs. death magic or be swallowed whole. A swallowed victim suffers the effects of the spore cough (see below) every round while inside the mold wyrm (no saving throw). Those victims not immediately overcome may attempt to cut their way out with small slashing or piercing weapons such as daggers. Anyone who delivers 20 points of damage in this manner against the wyrm's AC 9 interior creates a slit large enough to permit escape at the beginning of the next round. Though the wyrm cannot swallow size L or larger creatures, this attack inflicts double normal damage against them.
Three times per day, the mold wyrm can cough forth a cloud of greenish-gray spores. Any nonvegetable creature within a 30 x 30 foot area must make a successful saving throw vs. death magic or cough for ld4+2 rounds, suffering ld6 points of damage per round and incurring a -2 penalty on all attack rolls, saving throws, ability checks, and proficiency checks until the coughing stops. A slow, poison, neutralize poison, or cure disease applied during this time dispels the coughing fit and prevents the infection that would (otherwise follow. Victims who stop coughing without benefit of healing magic have incorporated the mold wyrm spores into their own bodies. This infection suspends all natural healing and causes victims to become ravenous. If they do not eat double their normal rations each day, they begin to waste away, losing 10% of their original hit points each day. Though slow poison, neutralize poison, or cure disease can remove the affliction instantly, infected characters become very protective of the "warmth" they feel growing within, refusing all magical healing and escaping at the earliest opportunity from any companions who try to cure them. After ld6+6 days of infection, the victim's skin sloughs away, revealing a gelatinous mass of grayish mold that has replaced his or her internal organs. This goo splashes down like a column of viscous water to form a scaly mold layer covering a 30-foot-diameter area. The victim is now a brand-new mold wyrm with one-fourth of such a creature's normal Hit Dice. The new wyrm must rest for 8 hours before it can assume its active form.
Even with a successful saving throw against the spore cough, any creature within the spore cloud's area of effect breathes in a whiff of the disruptive spores and coughs violently, suffering the same damage and action penalty as those who failed their saving throws, but for only 1 round. They do not, however, become infected with spores. Vegetable- and fungus-based creatures (such as fungus hulks) that fail their saving throws suffer 1d10 points of damage from invading spores, but no infection.
Because of the trace of pure life-principle in the mold wyrm's body, it suffers only 50% of normal damage from physical attacks (including those of magic weapons) and can regenerate all lost hit points with 4 hours of rest in its passive state. The creature also has 10% magic resistance and is immune to sleep, charm, hold, and other mind-affecting spells.
Mold wyrms cannot remain active all the time, however. The creature must spend 8 out of every 24 hours resting in its passive state or begin losing 20% of its original hit points per hour. It can arrest this hit point loss at any time by resuming its passive state. While passive or shifting between states, the mold wyrm suffers double normal damage from damage-producing area effect spells. Attacks of any sort cause the creature to resume its active state immediately, regardless of the consequences.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 21, 2008)

Hiding behind one of the columns is a strange creature built like an upright lizard; at the end of its tail is a cluster of inhuman eyes and where its head should be is a large mouth with numerous rows of sharp metal teeth. It leaps out when a character comes close, giving its targets a -2 penalty to surprise rolls.

*Quickbiter:* AC 2; MV 15; HD 10; hp 78; THAC0 11; #AT 1; Dmg 2d6 (bite); SA bite acts as a _sword of sharpness_, +2 to initiative; SD +2 or better weapon to hit; SZ L (14' long); ML Fanatic (17); Int semi (2); AL NE; XP 4000.
*Note:* If it hits with an attack roll of 18 or higher, it randomly bites off one of its targets limbs (as a _sword of sharpness_). The creature is immune to all _fear_-type attacks. Its metallic teeth can be used as materials for making a _sword of sharpness_. It is not known where Lyzandred found this creature; it might be from the regions near Blackmoor or perhaps from another plane entirely.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 21, 2008)

[...] The wizard succeeded in creating a strange new creature, but his creations were not under his control and they slew him. They wander about the laboratory, breaking things and making a lot of noise.

*Greymen (7):* AC 5; MV 6; HD 3; hp 19, 18, 17(x2), 16(x2), 15; THAC0 18; #AT 2; Dmg 1d6/1d6 (blows); SD immune to mind-influencing spells, corrodes weapons; SZ M (6' tall); ML Elite (14); Int animal (1); AL N; XP 175.
*Note:* A greyman looks like a nearly dead human with shorts swords grafted where its forearms would be. Each head has a scar circling at forehead level. Their movements are jerky, as if not used to their bodies. They bleed a weak gray fluid that corrodes metal at half the rate of a gray ooze (thus chain mail corrodes in 2 rounds, plate in 4, magical armor in 2 rounds + 2 for each plus to Armor Class). A greyman has a small hole in its back above where its heart would be. They do not speak, are immune to mind-influencing spells, and are not undead (and thus cannot be turned). When a greyman is killed, it collapses and the gray ooze trapped in its body is freed to attach as a full-strength creature, taking one round to crawl from the hole in the greyman's back.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 21, 2008)

*Lyrannikin (Black Treant)*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any forest
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Photosynthesis
INTELLIGENCE: Very (11-12)
TREASURE: Q (X5)
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic evil

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 7-12
THACO: 13 (7-8 HD) 11 (9-10 HD) 9 (11-12 HD) 
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ ATTACK: Variable
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Never surprised
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: H (13'-18')
MORALE: Champion (15-16)
XP VALLUE: 2,000 + 1,000 per HD above 7 HD

Lyrannikin are treants that have become evil. This happens in a variety of ways: by magical change; the heart of a treant becoming rotted by blight; or in the case of very ancient treants, a festering hatred of those who destroy old forests, so that the treant becomes consumed by a desire for revenge that becomes indiscriminate. Lyrannikin may be physically indistinguishable from treants, but some 30% of them show obvious signs of severe blight and have rotting bark, decaying and hanging branches, and the like.

*Combat:* Lyrannikin attack with two gnarled, branchlike arms that are very powerful and inflict severe blows. Younger lyrannikin (10% of encounters) have 7-8 HD and inflict 2-16 points of damage per blow. Middle-aged lyrannikin (30% of encounters) have 9-10 HD and inflict 3-18 points of damage per blow. Elder lyrannikin (60% of encounters) have 11-12 HD and inflict 4-24 points of damage per blow. Blighted specimens inflict -1 point of damage per die.
Like treants, lyrannikin have a low AC due to their very tough bark. Fire-based attacks against lyrannikin (e.g., a flame blade) are made at +4, with a +1 damage bonus, and lyrannikin save versus fire-based spell attacks at -4. However, lyrannikin that are blighted (20% of younger, 30% of middle-aged, and 50% of elder) do not suffer these penalties against fire-based attacks, due to the wetness of their rotted tissue.
Unlike treants, lyrannikin cannot animate trees. Nonblighted lyrannikin can inflict structural damage as treants do.

*Habitat/Society:* Lyrannikin are solitary, vicious killers of intruders into their domains. They have lost their link with nature, and thus lost their ability to remain undetected in woodlands and forests also. Lyrannikin hate fire-using creatures and those who enter woodland with axe or saw. They have little treasure and have no notion of the value of gold, gems, and suchlike.

*Ecology:* All lyrannikin have some ability to photosynthesize as necessary to survive, but severely blighted specimens have sharply reduced photosynthetic ability and attempt to extran extra nutrition through their roots, often by drenching them in the blood of forest creatures. Lyrannikin sleep less than most treants, their anger and hatred driving them in a way quite alien to their good-aligned relatives. They do not reproduce.
Lyrannikin that are non-blighted have the same life span as treants; blighted specimens have shortened, but still considerable, lifespans (and are often old when they develop blight, anyway). Elder lyrannikin usually succumb to rot, blight, destruction by those who come to weed the evil presence out of the woods, or some similar cause. Treants will often try to subdue a lyrannikin or cure its blight, especially with very young or elder specimens.
It seems highly likely that the Scarlet Brotherhood has captured treants and is experimenting with the use of blights that will turn the treants to evil while not affecting their health or combat ability (no reductions to damage dice rolls). These specially-bred lyrannikin may well be being placed within the Menowood to attack the defenders of Sunndi who spy in the eastern margin of that wood; there have been several reports of young lyrannikin (an unusual occurrence) from that wood during the years of the Greyhawk Wars.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 21, 2008)

*Carpet Snake*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Semi (3)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Evil

NO. APPEARING: 1-20
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 15
HIT DICE: 3
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-3
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Class B Poison
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: S (4-6' long)
MORALE: Average (8)
XP VALUE: 175

Carpet snakes are a most unusual and frightening monster. They can be especially deadly due to their poison and method of attack. Victims can find themselves completely surrounded by these snakes before realizing they are under attack.
These serpents spend most of their lives in a dormant state. They are able to change their physical composition in order to blend with a rug or carpet. In this state, they can exist up to one year without feeding. They are completely dormant and do not eat, sleep, or breathe. Any food that has been ingested is absorbed slowly, sustaining them over a long period. A small rat can sustain a carpet snake up to six months.
Carpet snakes become active on command of a master or when sensing the presence of prey. They can be taught to recognize up to five masters and four simple commands. They will never attack their masters, and will generally attack anything that moves unless halted by a master's command.

*Combat:* When a carpet snake senses motion or vibrations caused by any creature walking on its carpet, it begins to take shape in 2-4 rounds. It can sense the presence of a master and will not form unless commanded to do so. The carpet will first appear to writhe on the second round after the carpet was initially walked upon. At first, victims may guess this to be an hallucination or illusion, but as the snakes begin to take shape, they will realize the danger at hand (at foot, actually). The snakes require two rounds to fully form. During this stage, they are treated as AC 10.
If an opponent is small enough for a carpet snake to swallow, it generally fights to the death in hopes of a meal. With larger opponents, carpet snakes return to carpet-form if reduced to 3 hp.
A carpet snake may return to carpet-form in one round. It cannot be wounded in this form. Even if the carpet is slashed. the snake may reform. If the carpet is cut and the pieces are carried more than 20 yards apart, or the carpet is burned, the snakes cannot form.
If an attempt is made to sever a snake into two pieces, the attempt is not successful unless the blow inflicts damage equal or greater than half the snake's total hit points. In such a case, the carpet snake would immediately revert to carpet form and may reform in 24 hours. Carpet snakes that are reduced to 0 hp are killed. Those that revert to carpet form to escape cannot reform until 24 hours have elapsed.

*Habitat/Society:* Carpet snakes were originally created by magical means, but are able to reproduce as normal snakes. When a clutch of eggs is laid, the female snake generally remains in snake form to guard them. Most breeding takes place in controlled environments, such as a nursery established by an evil being. When carpet snakes breed spontaneously, their masters generally move the female and her eggs to protected quarters. Carpet snakes will live in any rug ar carpet, or, if nothing suitable is available, may live in clothing or other fabric. They appear to be woven dirctly into the article, and close examination reveals nothing of their true nature.
If a master is present, carpet snakes will allow themselves to be rolled up or folded in a rug without taking shape. The rug and snakes can be transported in this manner. If a master orders an attack in this state, the snakes form normally but require 1-2 rounds to crawl from the rug.

*Ecology:* Carpet snakes are always red in color with black eyes. In carpet form, they may be coiled, twisted, or straight. They appear to be simply part ofthe fabric, and maintain whatever shape they held when they converted to carpet form.
If a carpet snake is killed, it collapses into a pile of fibrous red dust. The dust may not reform and is useless. Carpet snakes have a lifespan of up to 50 years.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 21, 2008)

*Caladrius*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Marsh
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Diurnal
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: None
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 9
MOVEMENT: 3, Fl 15(D)
HIT DICE: 1/2
THAC0: 20
NO OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1 point
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: None
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Immune to disease
SIZE: S (3'-4')
MORALE: Average (10)
XP VALUE: 7

The caladrius is a magical, pure white marsh bird the size of a heron. It possesses unusual healing powers that work on people with internal ailments, such as diseases of the liver. It may also be able to cure magical diseases.
When a caladrius is brought before a diseased person, the bird's reaction will determine whether the patient will recover. Roll reaction when the bird is within 5 feet. On a reaction of cautious, threatening, or hostile, the caladrius turns its head away from the patient: It will not cure him.
On an indifferent or friendly reaction, it stares at the patient for one round. The bird's pure white feathers will turn gray and unhealthy as its absorbs the sickness into itself. The person's sickness is cured and he or she feels better immediately, but the caladrius catches the disease! To recover, the caladrius must be allowed to fly off high into the air, where the sun's rays purify it. Unfortunately, the caladrius cannot be tamed, so this means it escapes.

*Combat:* Faced with people seeking to capture it, the caladrius tries to fly off. A caladrius is immune to _cause disease_ spells.

*Habitat/Society:* These rare birds live in wetlands in distant parts of Italy. They feed on small fish, and are solitary except for a brief mating period.

*Ecology:* A captive caladrius is worth 500-1,500 g.p. - more if no priests in the area have magic capable of curing diseases. The mere rumor of a caladrius can summon scores of net-wielding hunters to an area! Captured birds are hooded and caged to prevent them from looking at the wrong patient. They dislike captivity, and cannot be trained, so when they fly off to purify themselves they rarely return to their owners. Luring them back requires imitating their mating calls, which can be accomplished by a successful Animal Lore check at a -10 penalty.


----------



## Shade (Sep 8, 2008)

A few more if you don't mind...

Mosquito, Giant, Anopheles - Vermin (Polyhedron #67, p20) 
Mosquito, Giant, Culex - Vermin (Polyhedron #67, p20) 
Mosquito, Giant, Male - Vermin (Polyhedron #67, p20) 
Mosquito, Giant, Wriggler - Vermin (Polyhedron #67, p20) 

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed response; I've been hectically busy lately. (And I note that I still haven't posted the critters from HR3.) I'll sort out the mosquitoes shortly. It is the beginning of mosquito season here right now, so those are nice and topical


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 11, 2008)

*Mosquito, giant*
by Jeffrey Morris

*Wriggler*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any Water
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Swarm
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 3-30
ARMOR CLASS: 7
MOVEMENT: Sw 6
HIT DICE: 4
THACO: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-6
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (5' long)
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 120

*Male*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Swarm
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 2-24
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 6, Fl 15(B)
HIT DICE: 6
THACO: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-4/1-4
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (7' long)
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 420

*Culex*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Swarm
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 2-20
ARMOR CLASS: 3
MOVEMENT: 6, Fl 24(B)
HIT DICE: 7
THACO: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L (9' long)
MORALE: Elite (14)
XP VALUE: 975

*Anopheles*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Swarm
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 2-16
ARMOR CLASS: 3
MOVEMENT: 6, Fl 18(B)
HIT DICE: 8
THACO: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-12
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L (12' long)
MORALE: Elite (14)
XP VALUE: 1,400

Giant mosquitoes are a plague to humans and other warm-blooded creatures. They can exist in any climate or terrain except in completely waterless deserts. They seek out mammalian blood to produce their young. A giant mosquito begins life as a larva or wriggler, then metamorphoses into either a female or male adult (the males of the two species described here are nearly identical).
Wrigglers look like large, aquatic caterpillars. Their broad heads have antennae on the front and compound eyes toward the back. They have long, hairy mandibles for biting prey.
Female adults have long proboscises equipped with internal sty lets for seizing prey; the males' proboscises have no stylets, but males do have sharp claws on their front legs. Otherwise, adult males outwardly resemble the females of their species. All giant mosquitoes have two wings, six legs, and compound eyes. When flying, they can hover, take off and land vertically, and fly backward at one-third speed.
Culex mosquitoes have mottled gray thoraxes. Their abdomens have black and gold bands. Culex wings are clear and scaleless, allowing them to fly faster and farther than Anopheles mosquitoes.
Anopheles mosquitoes have brown thoraxes and black bands on their abdomens. Their legs and proboscises are longer and more powerful than the culex's, and their wings are covered with heavy black scales.

*Combat*: Wrigglers grab prey with their mandibles. If the victim is small or tiny, the wriggler will hold on and try to swallow it; the victim takes no damage from the mandibles, but must save vs. death each round or be swallowed. Only killing the wriggler or a successful bend bars roll will free a victim. A swallowed victim suffers 1d6 points of acid damage each round until totally digested. A wriggler can be attacked internally only with small cutting weapons such as daggers, and then only if the weapon was in hand when the victim was swallowed, A wriggler's internal Armor Class is 7.
Males simply slash at opponents with their claws. They vigorously defend the swarm's females and never retreat or surrender.
Females stab victims with their proboscises. If a female giant mosquito inflicts six or more points of damage in a single hit, she has grabbed her victim with her sty lets and will begin draining the victim's blood the next round. Each round of blood drain robs the victim of one point of Strength and gives the female mosquito one hit point. When the mosquito has drained as many points of Strength as she has hit dice (seven points for a culex, eight for an anopheles), she detaches herself and flies away to lay eggs.
Lost points of Strength are regained at the same rate as lost hit points, either through rest or magical healing. However, all Strength losses must be restored before any damage can be cured., A victim drained to less than three points of Strength falls unconscious. A victim drained to a Strength of zero dies.
Many giant mosquitoes carry a horrible disease with variable effects. The chance that a mosquito carries a disease varies with the climate: Arid/tropical 25%, non-arid/ tropical 50%, temperate 10%, sub arctic 5%, arctic 1%. A creature bitten by a diseased mosquito must save vs. poison or develop the disease in 3d12 hours. A victim can acquire the disease only once during a single encounter with a group of giant mosquitoes. When the disease appears, roll 1d4 for the effect: 1. The victim becomes incapacitated by alternating fever and chills which persist for 1d3 days. These bouts of fever and chills recur every 1d4 + 1 months for the rest of the victim's life or until the disease is cured. During the initial attack, the victim must make a Constitution check each day or die. The recurring attacks, if any, are painful but not deadly. 2. One of the victim's limbs (determine randomly) swells to four times normal size and becomes useless. The victim loses one point of Dexterity, Constitution, and Charisma; if the limb is a leg, the victim's movement is slowed by half. The swelling and penalties persist until the disease is cured. 3. The victim's eyes and eyelids become swollen, causing blindness. A cure blindness spell temporally restores sight (ld4 days), but the condition persists until cured. 4. The victim's Strength and Constitution drop by five points and the victim falls into a coma for 2d12 hours. If either ability score drops to zero or less the victim dies. The bouts of coma recur every 1d4 + 1 months for the rest of the victim's life or until cured.

*Habitat/Society*: Culex mosquitoes most often dwell in urban areas, where the supply of human and demi-human blood is abundant. Anopheles mosquitoes prefer animal blood, and usually are found in the wilderness. Female giant mosquitoes lay eggs every time they drain their fill of blood-10-30 eggs per clutch. A single female giant mosquito can lay as many as 300 eggs in her lifetime. About two-thirds of the eggs hatch and become wrigglers. Since wrigglers are cannibalistic, only about one in 10 wrigglers becomes an adult. It takes about a month for an egg to become an adult mosquito. Adult males live about one month, females live two or three months.
Giant mosquitoes travel in swarms of assorted individuals of the same species. To randomly determine the size of a swarm, roll once for males and once for females according to the entry in the Number Appearing entry. The swarms lair in hollow trees, caves, or abandoned buildings. If the temperature drops below freezing, most giant mosquitoes die, but some hibernate, especially wrigglers, who bury themselves underwater.

*Ecology*: Wrigglers consume fish, insects, and any other creatures they can catch underwater. Though they will attack and kill anything, the seldom eat creatures they cannot swallow whole. Wriggler meat is considered a delicacy in some parts of the world. Adult mosquitoes eat only blood. In addition to nourishment, females need large quantities of blood to stimulate their ovaries to produce eggs. Many insectivorous animals prey on giant mosquitoes, including giant bats, frogs, toads, and dragonflies; giant mosquitoes are too stupid to fear these creatures.


----------



## Shade (Sep 11, 2008)

Echohawk said:


> Sorry for the delayed response; I've been hectically busy lately. (And I note that I still haven't posted the critters from HR3.) I'll sort out the mosquitoes shortly. It is the beginning of mosquito season here right now, so those are nice and topical




Thanks, and take your time on the others.

Mosquito season has (thankfully) ended here, but it still bugs me (pun intended) over the lack of giant mosquitos in core D&D.


----------



## Shade (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll take any of these when you get a chance.  

From Wild Elves (DLS4): 
-Ice Vampire - Undead 

From Ivid the Undying: 
-Fiend-Knight - Undead

From Scarlet Brotherhood: 
-Ravenous - Undead

From Return to White Plume Mountain: 
-Elevated Ghoul - Undead 
-Skin Puppet - Undead 

From Dungeons and Dragons Adventure Game: 
-Vampire, Lesser - Undead 

From Nightmare Lands: 
-Lost Souls - Undead 

From Servants of Darkness: 
-Umbra - Undead 
-Goblin Vampire - Undead 

From Shadow Rift: 
-Saugh, Dearg-Due - Undead 
-Saugh, Gossamer - Undead 

From Van Richten's Monster Hunter's Compendium, Volume Two: 
-Resident - Undead 

From Ruins of Zhentil Keep: 
-Burnbones - Undead 
-Zhentarim Spirit - Undead 

Polyhedron: 
-Bloodstone Zombie - Undead (Polyhedron #76, p24) 
-Rusalka - Undead (Polyhedron GC1, p14) 
-Rusalka, Greater - Undead (Polyhedron GC1, p15) 
-Rusalka, Lesser - Undead (Polyhedron GC1, p15) 
-Saru - Monstrous Humanoid (Polyhedron #102, p24) 

From Skull & Crossbow (SJA2): 
-Death Shade - Undead 

You can put the Celts Campaign Sourcebook (HR3) critters on the backburner.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 26, 2008)

*ICE VAMPIRE*
CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Temperate and subtropical/Forest
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Special
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7)
TREASURE: Incidental
ALIGNMENT: Neutral evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 2
MOVEMENT: 12, Sw 18
HIT DICE: 6+6
THAC0: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2-8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Magic, charm
SPECIAL DEFENSES: +1 or better weapon to hit, immune to cold attacks, vampiric regeneration
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 40%
SIZE: Variable
MORALE: Champion (15)
XP VALUE: 2,000

Not true vampires, ice vampires are the spirits of Kagonesti women who have drowned themselves in grief. They take two forms: a female Kagonesti surrounded by mist, or a pool of water (of varying size). Ice vampires feed off the warmth of living creatures, preferring humans, elves, and other intelligent warmblooded creatures.

*Combat*: In their human form, ice vampires can manipulate cold, which gives them the following powers, each usable once per day: ice storm, cone of cold, and waIl of ice, as 7th-level spellcasters. Their touch drains 2d4 hit points of warmth, which are added to their hit point total, to a maximum of 50 points above their normal hit point maximum. These extra hit points fade away after 24 hours. In their pool form, if they position themselves under a waterfall, they can enthrall one creature within a 240-foot radius; this includes creatures that are normally immune to charm (such as elves). The creature targeted must roll a saving throw vs. spell; if the roll fails, the creature is drawn to touch the water, losing 2d4 hit points per round until he dies or is pulled away by others (these hit points vampirically restore the hit points of the ice vampire, as above). It takes a round for the ice vampire to change forms.

*Habitat/Society*: The ice vampire is a creature of evil and does not have any social interaction. It prefers to live near waterfalls and pools. An unnatural chill can often be felt within a half mile of an ice vampire.

*Ecology*: The ice vampire is a spirit, and not part of the normal ecology.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 26, 2008)

*The Fiend-Knights*

The Fiend-Knights of Doom are an elite squad of warriors created from normal men by spellcraft on the part of both Ivid V himself, and Xaene, and also using mindcontrolling magics crafted from baatezu relics. These servants are utterly, mindlessly loyal to the overking. Their statistics are:

ORGANIZATION: Group
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any (do not need food or rest)
DIET: Do not require food
INTELLIGENCE: Very (11-12), rarely higher
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Any evil
NO. APPEARING: Variable
ARMOR CLASS: 10 (unarmored), see below
MOVEMENT: 12, 24 mounted
HIT DICE: 4d10 - 9d10+
THAC0: Variable
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By weapon type +3 or better
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Immune to sleep, charm, hold
spells and illusion/phantasm spells below 4th level
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Standard
SIZE: M (6'+)
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: Variable

Fiend-knights have the same number of hit dice as they had levels when mortal fighters. For example, a 5th level fighter would become a 5 HD fiend-knight. Nearly all of the fiend-knights are 10th level or below, with three exceptions—leaders of 11, 12, and 15 HD. These three leaders, and some dozen others, wear fiend armor +3 (plate mail). Others are 5% per level likely to wear magical plate mail (roll 1d10: 1-8, plate mail +1, 9, plate mail +2, 10, plate mail +3), else nonmagical plate. Fiend-knights always employ two-handed weapons, usually two-handed swords, and also composite longbows. Again, they are 5% per level likely to have magical weapons (roll as above, independently for each weapon type). Leaders always possess such items, and the 11+ HD leaders all possess powerful ones: a sword of cold +3; two-handed sword; and a two-handed sword +3, giant slayer. The fiend-knights have high ability scores. All possess Strength scores of 18/01 or better, and have minimum Dexterity and Constitution scores of 15. No ability ever has a score below 9.

The current composition of the fiend-knights, in addition to their leaders, is:

Approximately 80 cavalry, 20 of whom ride undead steeds (treat as heavy warhorses with immunity to sleep, charm and hold spells), the other 60 riding normal heavy warhorses. These troops have heavy lances, again with a 5% chance per level for a magical lance, and they employ footman's flails in addition to two-handed weapons. There are 120 heavy infantry, each of whom possesses long spears and a variety of pole arms in addition to other weaponry. They have a 2% chance per level for a magical pole arm.

As currently organized, the fiend-knights wear gold visors and have a heraldic emblem etched on to their armor over the heart. For cavalry, this is a tan horse, and for infantry it is a bronze baboon. The infantry are known as "The Howlers," for when they go into combat they howl and scream, hoping to strike fear into the hearts of their enemies.

Fiend-knights are not undead, and have none of the weaknesses of such (cannot be turned, etc.). They are simply wholly controlled humans, created by a precursor of the malign rituals which brought the animus to Oerth. The unfeeling nature of these fiend-knights, their insensibility to pain, and their "programmed" nature, make them alien and feared by all. Other of Ivid's troops hate and fear them, and loathe having to serve with them.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 26, 2008)

*Elevated Ghoul*
The elevated ghoul has 13 Hit Dice and inflicts extra damage with each claw attack. In addition, any human, humanoid, or demihuman creature it touches must make a successful saving throw vs. paralyzation with a 4 penalty or be paralyzed for 24 hours. Characters slain by an elevated ghoul become standard ghouls thirty minutes after death unless a cleric casts bless on their remains. (Note that elves are vulnerable to the paralysis effect, but do not become ghouls after death.) The elevated ghoul has 20% magic resistance and is immune to cold-based attacks, sleep, charm, hold, and other mind-affecting spells, as well as weapons below +2 enchantment. Its amulet of repudiation renders it immune to clerical turning; otherwise it would turn as "Special." A protection from evil spell keeps the creature at bay for 1 round.

Elevated ghoul: AC -1; MV 9; HD 13; hp 85; THACO 7; #AT 3 (claw/claw/bite); Dmg ld4+4/ld4+4/2d4+8; SA paralyzation; SD +2 or better weapon to hit, regenerate 1 point per round, spell immunities; SW protection from evil; MR 20%; SZ M (6’ tall); ML fearless (20); AL N; XP 4,000.
Special Abilities: slain victims become standard ghouls in thirty minutes unless blessed; SA-touch paralyzes humans, humanoids, and demihumans (including elves) for 24 hours (save vs. paralyzation with a -4 penalty to avoid); SD-immune to cold-based attacks, sleep, charm, hold, and other mind-affecting spells; +2 or better weapon to hit; SW-protection from evil keeps ghoul at bay for 1 round; turns as "special" without an amulet of repudiation.
Special Equipment: amulet of repudiation.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 26, 2008)

*Skin Puppets*
Skin puppets are victims of Mossmutter’s special spore cough. Most are humanoid, though a few were once creatures of other species. As the name implies, the skin of this monster resembles an ill-made garment, torn and patched in numerous places. A gray fungal goo oozes forth from cracks and gaps in the skin, eventually hardening into "patches" of crusty material. Hundreds of fibrous threads cover the skin puppet like a too-tight bodynet; without this support, the whole creature would collapse into so much fungal jelly.

When a skin puppet dies, its confining skin splits, allowing the gray gel inside to spill forth onto the ground. The resulting pool of goo is actually a brand new, quarter-strength (15 hp) mold wyrm that must rest in its passive state for 8 hours before it can assume active form.

Skin puppets are subsumed minds in Mossmutter’s hierarchy. Unlike other subsumed minds, however, skin puppets have a modicum of free will and can decide to forego channeling spells to take their own autonomous actions, such as physically attacking foes.

Bone fragments incorporated into the skin puppet’s fingertips serve as claws for physical attacks, inflicting ld4 points of damage per successful hit. Furthermore, the gellike material of the creature’s inner body seeps down over the claws constantly, inflicting a lesser version of the mold wyrm’s spore cough on those who come into contact with it. Thus, every time the skin puppet inflicts damage with its claws, the victim must make a successful saving throw vs. paralyzation or suffer ld6 points of additional damage and cough violently for 1 round. While coughing, the victim receives a -2 penalty to all attack rolls, saving throws, ability checks, and proficiency checks. Multiple failures in the same round result in cumulative penalties; that is, a 4 penalty for two failed saving throws, -6 for three, and so forth.) No secondary infection results from such contact, however.

When not acting on Mossmutter’s orders, skin puppets arrange themselves in loose circles of 3d4+6 members, who sit separated from one another by 3 feet. This ring formation facilitates operations of the hierarchical mind, although there is no immediate detrimental effect on Mossmutter if several skin puppets break ranks to attack an intruder.

Skin puppet: AC 10; MV 9; HD 2, hp 6; THACO 19; #AT 2 (claw/claw); Dmg ld4/ld4; SA spell channeling, spore touch; SZ S (3%' tall); ML steady (12); Int non- (0); AL NE; XP 250. Special Abilities: SA-each skin puppet can join with two additional skin puppets to provide a channel for Mossmutter's spells; victim of any successful claw hit must save vs. paralyzation or suffer an additional ld6 points of damage and cough for 1 round (-2 penalty to attack rolls, saving throws, and ability/proficiency checks while coughing; multiple failures inflict cumulative penalties).


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 26, 2008)

*Burnbones*
CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any land
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Nil
INTELLIGENCE: High to genius (14-18)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 3
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 10
THAC0: 11
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2d10
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Searing touch, heat aura, priest spells, can cast spell and attack simultaneously
SPECIAL DEFENSES: +2 or better magical weapon to hit, spell immunities, immune to poison, immune to fire, quarter damage from cold, half damage by weapon type, turned only by lawful good priests
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 40%
SIZE: M (6' tall)
MORALE: Fanatic (17-18)
XP VALUE: 12,000

The early days of the Banedeath did not go well for Cyric, the (then) new god of the dead, and many of his fledgling clerics were slaughtered at the hands of powerful Banites. Cyric soon after empowered select members of his clerical faithful with a portion of his power'so much power, in fact, that these clerics' mortal forms dissolved into nothing more than mere bones and the fiery power of the Dark Sun. These new undead, burnbones, are similar to the blazing bones found in the ruins of Myth Drannor in appearance, but that is where the similarity ends. Burnbones tend to wear the symbol of Cyric on themselves (as a holy symbol, for instance) as a sign of their devotion.

Combat: A burnbones causes 2d10 points of damage with its supernatural flaming touch, affecting even creatures or magical items that are immune to the harmful effects of fire or magical fire. Anyone standing within 10 feet of the creature also suffers 1d3 points of heat damage; magical spells and items can prevent this damage. In addition to its fiery attack, a burnbones can cast priest spells as it did in life. The creature has the spellcasting abilities of a cleric of at least 12th level. If the cleric was of higher level in life, it still retains its level for spellcasting purposes after the transformation. A burnbones requires no verbal, somatic, or material components to cast spells; the creature simply points its finger, and the spell issues forth. The casting time of the spell is unchanged for initiative purposes, and the spell (or another that the creature chooses of the same level) returns to its memory after a 24-hour period. A burnbones may attack with one hand and cast a spell with another simultaneously. Because of the way in which a burnbones casts a spell, it can never be interrupted during spellcasting and lose a spell. A burnbones is immune to all forms of normal and magical fire, and takes only a quarter of the normal damage from cold-based attacks. As an undead creature, the burnbones is also immune to sleep, charm and other mind-affecting enchantments, hold spells, and all poisons. Curative spells that restore hit points—such as cure light wounds—have the opposite effect on the creature, while the reverse of these spells cures damage. All weapons must be of +2 enchantment or greater to have any chance of striking a burnbones. Because a burnbones is a skeletal creature, slashing and piercing weapons only inflict half damage. A burnbones can only be turned by a cleric or priest of a lawful good faith. A burnbones is turned as a ghost. Holy water obtained from a lawful good faith acts like strong acid against these beings, causing 2d10 points of damage per vial. Other holy water is ineffectual.

Habitat/Society: Burnbones were created from Cyric's priesthood, and were are chosen for their fanatical loyalty. This loyalty led quickly to a somewhat insane and paranoid state of mind after their transformations. Burnbones exist only to serve the greater glory of the Prince of Lies, bending to his every whim. To do otherwise causes the creatures insufferable pain and anguish. Considering the unstable nature of the god they serve, it is not unheard of for burnbones to be apparently working at cross purposes while still working under their god's direct orders. Cyric created nearly a two dozen of these creatures at the onset of the Banedeath, and their numbers were soon halved by Banites and the forces of good in the Heartlands. As his enemies discovered means by which to destroy the creatures, Cyric sent some of the remaining ones into hiding until needed, and created others as reinforcements. Cyric has created new burnbones only sporadically however, for he seems to be easily distracted, with the result that only a handful of burnbones are created every year.

Ecology: A burnbones is infused with a portion of Cyric's power, giving Cyric complete control over it when he so wishes. All of the burnbones created at the time of the Banedeath were a minimum of 12th level before their transformation. When Cyric infuses clerics of lesser level with power enough to increase their levels as burnbones, the increased power bums out their corporeal forms in a short period of time. The greater the difference between the cleric's original level and that of the enhanced burnbones, the shorter the existence of the burnbones. (A one-level difference will generally result in a creature that lasts a year. For each level greater the difference is, subtract a month from the duration of the creature's existence.) Burnbones that are not “overcharged” last until they are destroyed.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Zhentarim Spirit*
CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any/Zhentarim-controlled areas
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Night
DIET: Nil
INTELLIGENCE: High (11-14)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Any evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: -2
MOVEMENT: Fl 12 (C)
HIT DICE: 7
THAC0: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Hit point drain, possession
SPECIAL DEFENSES: +1 magical or better weapon needed to hit, spell immunities, invisible and intangible at will
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (5'-6' tall)
MORALE: Fanatic (17-18)
XP VALUE: 6,000

A Zhentarim spirit is the essence of a Zhentarim wizard who met with a horrible death at the hands of his or her enemies or treacherous comrades. The spirit of the wizard is extremely vengeful, and by sheer force of will is remaining on the Prime Material Plane until a task is complete or until it takes revenge on those who slew it. Zhentarim spirits are extremely rare, and only the death of a wizard who is greater than 14th level can bring about the creation of one of these spiteful spirits.
Zhentarim spirits are semitransparent spirits that look somewhat like spectres, and those who confuse the two often end up dead. These spirits appear as they did at the time of their deaths, bearing their fatal wounds.

Combat: Zhentarim spirits can no longer cast spells of any kind, but can converse with Prime Material beings in the languages they knew in life. Zhentarim spirits are not undead in the normal sense of the word - that is, they are not affected by holy water, cannot be turned, and are not connected to the Negative Energy Plane. They are simply being held to the Prime Material Plane by their indomitable willpower, refusing to go to their final rest (or judgment) until their killers have been dealt with. A Zhentarim spirit can become invisible and intangible at will, but must materialize to attack.
Zhentarim spirits primarily target their killers. The attack of a Zhentarim spirit drains the hit points of its victim at a rate of 1d8 per strike. The loss of these hit points is permanent to the target of the spirit's vengeance (its killer or killers), while all others regain lost points as normal.
Zhentarim spirits can also possess people through the use of a magic jar ability that they can attempt once per round; a spirit can only possess one person at any one time. A Zhentarim spirit must be within at least one-half mile of the possessed victim to exercise control over him or her. The spirits often use possessed victims to get close to their targets and either kill or injure them. A spirit must relinquish possession of a person before attacking a victim with its draining touch.
Depending on the power possessed by a spirit's intended victim or victims, it will use extreme caution or a straightforward attack. Once those responsible for the death of the spirit's mortal form are dead, the creature will depart for its judgment on the planes. It is impossible to fool the spirit about the death of its victim - it will know if that person (or group of people) is truly dead or not.
Killing Zhentarim spirits is a difficult thing, as they reform by force of will after 100 days if reduced to fewer than 0 hit points. The only way to completely destroy Zhentarim spirits is to kill them using a finger of death, power word, kill, or wish. They receive normal saving throws against these spells.
Zhentarim spirits are immune to all spells except magic missile, protection from evil, finger of death, power word, kill, and wish; all others simply pass through the creatures as if they were immaterial. They are also immune to weapons not of a magical nature (of at least +1 enchantment) and take only normal damage from a mace of disruption.

Habitat/Society: The determination of Zhentarim spirits to annihilate their killers is exceptional, and these creatures defy final judgment for indefinite and extended periods to exact their revenge. This is done through these spirits' force of will (minimum Wisdom of 16), aided by their connection with the magical arts (minimum of 14th-level wizard).
These spirits have so far only been linked with wizards of the Zhentarim, and many think the tendency of Zhentarim wizards to form these spirits is attributable to magical means that they use to extend their lives. A vengeful Zhentarim spirit is formed one to two days after the death of an appropriate Zhentarim wizard, and it immediately sets about planning its revenge.

Ecology: Zhentarim spirits have no need for sustenance or rest, and they continuously seek the destruction of their killer or killers. These spirits exist on the Prime Material Plane until their victim dies or they are destroyed.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Ravenous*
CLIMATE/TERRAIN: tropical jungle
FREQUENCY: very rare
ORGANIZATION: pack
ACTIVITY CYCLE: any
DIET: living tissue
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Evil

NO. APPEARING: 2d6
ARMOR CLASS: 8
MOVEMENT: 9
HIT DICE: see below
THAC0: see below
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d3 + special
SPECIAL ATTACKS:. Constitution drain
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Spell immunity
MAGIC RESISTANCE: See below
SIZE: M or see below
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 65

The ravenous are zombie-like creatures created by Meyanok's famine in the city-state of Tolanok. They appear to be normal humans or mundane snakes that move with a slight stiffness and look emaciated as if from starvation. Most of their minds are gone, and their only thought is of satisfying the hungering ache in their stomachs and bones.

Combat: Ravenous attack with their natural weapon nails for humans, bites or constriction for snakes. In addition to this damage, the touch of a ravenous draws vitality from the victim, resulting in a loss of one point of Constitution; this does not cause an adjustment in the victim's hit points due to a change in bonus hit points per level. A creature brought to 0 Constitution dies and rises as a ravenous within 24 hours unless the corpse is blessed or buried with a full meal. Only a human, humanoid, demihuman or a snake may be turned into a ravenous; a creature that rises as a ravenous has its original hit dice and THAC0; humans and demihumans become 1-HD ravenous. Lost Constitution is regained at a rate of 1 point per day in which the victim eats three full meals.
Like all undead, ravenous are immune to sleep, charm and hold spells. They are turned by clerics according to their hit dice. A ravenous can be distracted by throwing food to it normal rations are preferred to dried ones - or the use of spells such as create food and water or hero's feast.

Habitat/Society: Formerly the inhabitants of a small, prosperous city and its outlying farms, the ravenous still gather in groups as their living counterparts had. A group may be all human-like or it may include some snakes. They hunt in packs to more easily bring down their victims, which are not eaten but drained of their life-giving properties. They have no concern for treasure.

Ecology: Ravenous take from their environment and give nothing back to it. When destroyed, their bodies collapse into dust and bone fragments. Ravenous can draw sustenance from plant life, but they quickly deplete their environment of this resource and therefore live in barren areas with dead and withered vegetation.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Vampire, Lesser*

AC: 3
Level: 5+3
THAC0: 14
Actions: 1
Damage: 1d4+2
Alt. Attack: Drain (target loses 1 point of Constitution per round)
Sp. Defense: None
Saving Throw: 14
Move: 12, Fly 12
Intelligence: High
Attitude: Hostile
Size: 6' tall
Experience: 3,000

This undead beast looks human until it attacks; then its true form is revealed. It casts no reflection, moves silently, and is destroyed by sunlight. Its powerful fists cause 1d4+2 damage. If it uses a weapon, it receives a +1 to hit and +2 to damage. Most fearsome is its ability to drain Constitution points. It must hit successfully to drain Constitution. A target reduced to 0 Constitution dies and becomes a lesser vampire.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Lost Souls*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: The Nightmare Lands
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Special
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5)
TREASURE: O
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 7
MOVEMENT: 6
HIT DICE: 4+4
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 4
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d4+4 x 4
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Bite, fear
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Regeneration
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (6-feet tall)
MORALE: Steady (12)
XP VALUE: 975

Lost souls are the animated mortal remains of wanderers who die in the Nightmare Lands. Different types of lost souls can be encountered in both the Terrain Between and in the dreamscapes.
When a wanderer dies in the Terrain Between, there is a chance (40%) that the innate power of the land will cause the remains to rise as a zombie-like being called a lost soul. Once a lost soul is created, it immediately searches for others of its undead kind. When it finds them, it merges with them to become a single entity made up of the tangled, rotting bodies of many dead wanderers. The faces of the dead wanderers peer out from the central m'ass, looking wretched and as pained as the moans they emit. Once merged, the individual wanderers are subsumed into the newly created lost soul. Physical lost souls cannot enter dreamscapes.
A wanderer who dies in a dreamscape has a chance (60%) to become a somewhat different type of lost soul. A lost soul animated in a dreamscape is more insubstantial, more ghostlike. Like the zombie lost soul, the dream lost soul seeks out others of its kind and merges to form a mass of writhing, moaning spirits. Insubstantial lost souls can move from one dreamscape to another, but they cannot survive in the Terrain Between. For every hour that an insubstantial lost soul remains in the Terrain Between, it must make a save vs. death magic to keep from waning away. Each hour beyond the first, a cumulative -2 penalty is applied to the save. Thus, after three hours the save would be made at -4.
These are the only differences between physical and insubstantial lost souls. They are the same in all other respects.
Lost souls do not communicate. A lost soul does produce an eerie groan that consists of many voices merged into one. These groans induce fear in those who hear them.

Combat: A lost soul fights with two claw attacks. If both claw attacks hit the same target in the same round, it makes a third attack roll to try to bite (ld6 damage). Physical lost souls cannot harm dreamers, and insubstantial lost souls cannot harm wanderers.
A lost soul regenerates hit points every round; 1 hit point is regained for every undead wanderer the lost soul consists of. As few as 2 or as many as 8 un dead can merge to form a single lost soul (2d4).
For each undead wanderer inside a lost soul, increase the Hit Dice by 1+1, damage by +1, AC by 1, THACO by 1, and number of attacks by 1. Therefore, the most powerful lost soul has 8+8 HD, inflicts 1d4+8 damage per attack, has an AC of 3, a THACO of 13, and makes 8 attacks.

Habitat/Society: Lost souls roam the Nightmare Lands, seeking living wanderers to add to their tangled masses until they reach their maximum expansion (8 wanderers). While each tortured member of a lost soul has a fleeting memory of its previous existence, the undead creature has a single mind full of chaotic images and hatred of the living.

Ecology: Lost souls have no place in the ecology. They go into a frenzy when they see living beings, seeking to reclaim the warm spark of life that they have lost. Physical lost souls are hunted by arcane heads, who require flesh to sustain themselves.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Death Shade*

Climate/Terrain: Any (space or terrestrial)
Frequency: Very rare
Organization: Solitary
Active Cycle: Any
Diet: Special; see below
Intelligence: Semi-intelligent (2-4)
Treasure: Nil
Alignment: Chaotic Evil

Number Appearing: 1
Armor Class: -8/as host
Movement: 9/as host
Hit Dice: 7/host's hp
THACO: Special
No. of Attacks: Special
Damage per Attack: Special; Infestation
Special Attacks: See below
Special Defenses: See below
Magic Resistance: 75%/as host
Size: n/a
Morale: Fearless (20)
XP Value: 2000

The death shade is an energy parasite that feeds on the life energy of dying creatures (any creature reduced to zero hp). To generate this "food," the death shade infests a host and periodically drives its host into a berserker rage.
Death shades, when encountered outside their hosts, appear as small, shifting wisps of smoke with vague outlines of aquiline eyes. When infesting a host, the death shade is invis. ible, having entered another body. Persons and objects capable of viewing invisible creatures see the death shade as a gray mist which centers on the host's eyes. Under alignment detection, the death shade appears as a black "blight" on the host's alignment.

Combat: The death shade absorbs 1 energy level for every hit die of an opponent killed within a 10' radius, and can store up to 40 energy levels at one time. The death shade consumes these energy levels at a rate of 1 per day. For every stored energy level less than 40, there is a 3% cumulative chance per day that the death shade will cause its host to go berserk, killing the first available target. If numerous targets are presented, the death shade directs its host to pursue and attack the target which offers the least potential harm to its host. The host's rage ends after 40 energy levels have been absorbed by the death shade or no victims remain.
Death shades are rarely encountered without a host. Death shades prefer hosts which provide the greatest amount of food for it, i.e. a strong host like a fighter or a large carnivore, but will accept any host for its own survival. Death shades do not leave a host unless the host has been killed. If a PC becomes infested with a death shade, only a wish or limited wish can remove it from the PC's body. Amulets of Life Protection are the only items which prevent death shade infestation.
If the creature's current host is killed, it transfers out of the host body, infesting the strongest creature within 20 feet, and this creature becomes its new host. If it's unable to make such a transfer within 5 rounds of its host's death, the death shade dies. During this time of transfer, it can be attacked with normal weapons or spells.
The death shade and its host become catatonic when stored energy levels are at zero. The host and shade may remain catatonic for as many days as the host has Con points; after that, both host and shade die. If a lifeform comes within 10 feet of a catatonic host, the death shade rouses the host in 1d3 rounds in a berserk rage to kill the creature for its energy. After the rage subsides, the host must make a save vs. paralyzation or have permanent brain damage (subtract 1d3 points from the host's Intelligence).

Habitat/Society: Death shades can infest any corporeal, carbon-based life form, from small rodents to humans or demihumans, all the way up to celestial dragons. Creatures based of another elemental structure (storopers or magmen, for example) are immune to death shade infestation. Death shades can generate berserker rage no matter what the species of their host (therefore they can turn even the most timid creature into a raging killer).

Ecology: The death shade prefers to dwell where there are large concentrations of potential hosts and victims: among large herds of animals, or in the crowds of a city. Some sages believe that many of the senseless murders endemic to the inner city are caused by death shades.
Death shades reproduce as a by-product of feeding. After a death shade has absorbed life force from the death of 40 hit dice or levels of creatures within a 24-hour period, it splits into two death shades with 20 energy levels each. The second shade immediately transfers to any creature within 20'. If it can't make the transfer within 5 rounds, the second death shade dies.
Death shades have a basic telepathy which can only identify the presence of one death shade to another. Thus, death shades can detect each other's presence in a 20 foot radius and, if given a choice of targets during "feeding," will attack an uninfested creature before an infested host body.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Resident*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: None
INELLIGENCE: Average
TREASURE: None
ALIGNMENT: Lawful Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: Fly 18(A)
HIT DICE: 6
THAC0: 12
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d6/1d6
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Keen of despair, freezing grasp
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Can be hit only with magical weapons, invisibility at will, immune to certain attack forms
SPECIAL WEAKNESSES: Holy water, certain spells (see text)
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 25%
SIZE: M
MORALE: Fanatic (18)
XP VALUE: 3,000

A resident is a tormented soul, doomed to exist among the living until it can find self-forgiveness. In life, a resident was a person who was offered true love, but lacked the courage or conviction to accept the blessing and thus lost it, becoming embittered.
A typical "resident" tale tells of a lad named Jonas, who met a woman on a chance encounter. He befriended her and became very fond of her as time passed. Then she met a suitor who seemed to make her very happy. Jonas, unwilling to face up to the obligations of marriage but also unwilling to end their relationship, watched as his true love married her suitor and raised a family. Jonas tried to bury his anger, jealousy, and self-hatred, but he was unable to forgive himself and move on with his life. His corrupt spirit carried on rage after his death. His "resident spirit" now inhabits the overgrown ruins of his love's cottage, where he used to visit her. Few living folk come here as the cottage is widely known to be haunted.
A resident is usually invisible, even when it attacks, but it can choose to appear as a soundless, vaporous apparition of manlike shape. In general, it haunts a fixed location, usually a place where its love once lived or where the two met in life. However, should it discover someone who strongly resembles its lost love, the resident often abandons its vigil and proceeds to follow this surrogate love, who will never be harmed. It seeks not to impose its own will on the world, but instead seeks a focus for its existence. In direct melee, a resident only attacks if its surrogate is in trouble. It still follow the rules by which it lived in life, in that it allows its love to lead his or her own life and defeat ordinary challenges without interference. Although an unattached resident usually remains close to home, it also walks among the living to remind itself of what could have been. Thus, its faith in its curse is renewed. It is a driven creature, clinging to self-hatred and anger, quick to offer love and devotion, and quick to defend its beloved surrogate.
A surrogate can detect a resident's presence from its small deeds. For example, if a bed is left unmade, the surrogate might return later to find that someone has done the chore. If the surrogate expresses a desire to have a certain trinket or other small item, that person might later find the desired item resting on a bed pillow. In determining its ability to move objects, consider the resident as effective as an unseen servant spell.
A resident is also a protector of its love, and it seeks vengeance on anyone who troubles the surrogate, particularly if the offender is beyond the surrogate's reach. If a noble speaks a harsh word to a resident's love, the noble risks retribution from the resident, often in the form of a single, oneround attack. To annoy a surrogate is to risk punishment; to gain its hatred by harming its beloved is to court death.

Combat: A resident can attack with its ghostly hands, inflicting 1d6 points of cold damage per strike. This is its usual attack against those it wishes to punish or drive away, but sees no need to kill. If it so chooses, however, it can also attempt to grasp a victim (two successful attack rolls are required). A grasp immediately inflicts 1d8 points of cold damage per round, as well as draining 1 point from either Strength, Dexterity, or Charisma (select randomly each round). Ability points are recovered at a rate of 1 per hour of rest. A victim drained of all ability points in any score dies at once, but will not come back as an undead being. Once the victim is grasped, the resident need not make another attack roll to continue damaging the opponent every round afterward. The resident will not relent in its attack unless its beloved surrogate is in danger (drawing its attention to someone else), or the resident is chased away.
The resident cannot be hit except by magical weapons. It is immune to sleep, charm, hold, cold, poison, and death magic. Holy water does 2d4 points of damage to it. Striking at a resident that is grasping a victim will inflict damage on the victim instead unless the attack roll is at least 4 points over the score needed to hit the resident. Any other result means the victim instead was struck, if the score rolled was sufficient to pierce the victim's Armor Class. A priest can turn a resident as a wraith; any result of turning or destruction causes the resident to flee or be dispersed for 2d6 days, after which it will return (see later).
A resident can be temporarily exorcised by defeating it in combat (including the use of holy water) or by a remove curse spell. Once all its hit points are gone or the spell is cast, the resident disperses or flees for 2d6 days. There is a 25% chance if remove curse is cast that the resident instead becomes enraged and attacks to kill the spellcaster and all other party members except the surrogate (50% chance), or else emits a keening wail of despair that will paralyze all within 60 feet of it for 1d6 rounds (save vs. paralyzation allowed) before it flees for 2d6 days (50% chance). Only if the resident is confronted with evidence that its surrogate does not wish it around, and an atonement spell is cast on it, will the resident permanently removed from the world.
Note that if a hero becomes aware that he or she has become the focus of a resident's misplaced affection, allowing such a relationship to continue without intervention will soon call for a powers check.

Habitat/Society: A resident cannot communicate except through magical, means such as a speak with dead spell, but it has little interest in anyone but the subject of its affections. A resident roams about a fixed location such as a building or grave site of importance to it in life, unless it is distracted by a surrogate.

Ecology: A resident has very little effect on either nature or civilization. It consumes nothing and almost never harms living beings unless its loved one is endangered. It is primarily an annoyance.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Goblin Vampire*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Ravenloft
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Day
DIET: Fear, blood
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5)
TREASURE: N
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Evil
No. ApPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 3
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 3 base, 10 max
THACO: 16 base, 10 max (Hit
Dice + Strength bonus)
No. OF ATTACKS: 2 (claw/claw)
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d6+3/ld6+3
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Fear aura, gore
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Spell and poison immunities
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 25%
SIZE: M (6' tall)
MORALE: Fanatic (17)
XP VALUE: 3,000

The goblin vampire is a rare form of undead creature. The creature is twice the size of a normal goblin. Its fangs reach roughly halfway down its chest, rather like those of a smilodon. Its hands appear blackened and shriveled, with long, curved talons. The most horrifying thing about a goblin vampire is its eyes, which pulsate with a strange orange glow.
These creatures care nothing for language or talk, only for the death and destruction they can cause. It is unknown whether they even understand languages they knew in life.

Combat: Anyone who meets the vampire's burning gaze must make an immediate fear check, even if previously exposed to the creature. For each check an opponent fails the goblin vampire gains one Hit Die (to a maximum of 10). The duration of this temporary increase in Hit Dice is equal to the Hit Dice of the victim. Thus, a 5th-level warrior failing a fear check would add one Hit Die to the goblin vampire for five turns.
If both of the goblin vampire's claws hit, the creature has grasped its victim and can automatically gore him with its curved fangs, inflicting an additional 2d6+3 points of damage.
Goblin vampires have the equivalent of 18(50) Strength. This gives them a bonus of +1 on their attack rolls and +3 on their damage rolls.

The goblin vampire is immune to mind- and life-affecting spells such as hold and charm spells. Poisons, diseases, and the like also pose no threat to the creature.
Moonlight is extremely dangerous to the goblin vampire, inflicting 1d4 points of damage each round that it falls upon the creature. Holy water inflicts 1d6+1 points of damage, and an obsidian stake through the heart destroys it instantly. Goblin vampires cannot assume gaseous form or regenerate; they are turned as spectres.

Habitat/Society: Goblin vampires are solitary creatures that stalk the land in search of fear and blood. To date, they have been encountered only in Tepest. They have a great hatred of their former race, and typically hunt down goblins during daytime when they are most vulnerable.

Ecology: Goblin vampires are created only by the unique curse placed on items stolen from the Three Sisters of Tepest. Anyone who carries the item gradually becomes a goblin vampire. The transformation takes twenty hours to complete. If the item is discarded before the change is concluded, the character stops changing. He does not, however, revert to normal.
Goblin vampires live on both the blood and fear of their opponents. The creature must feed on either of the above once per day else it temporarily loses one Hit Die, perishing upon reaching zero. In addition, it must feed on both fear and blood at least once every three days or it again loses one Hit Die on the fourth day and each day thereafter until it does feast on both.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Umbra*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Ravenloft/Keening
FREQUENCY: Common (Not encountered outside Keening)
ORGANIZATION: Clan
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Night (Any)
DIET: Nil
INTELLIGENCE: Low (3-5)
TREASURE: Q
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Evil
No. APPEARING: 2d4
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 4+4
THACO: 17
No. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d6/ld6
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Strike shadows, hypnotic stare
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Invisibility, spell immunities
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 20%
SIZE: M (6' tall)
MORALE: Fearless (19-20)
XP VALUE: 975

The umbra are undead shadow elves that dwell in the domain of Keening. Their devotion to Tristessa was so great in life that they continue to serve her long after death.
Umbra are slender, with dark violet skin, silver hair, and bright indigo eyes that burn with a black flame. Their bodies are gaunt, and leathery skin stretches tightly over their clearly visible bones.

Combat: In melee, umbra strike twice with their filthy black claws for 1d6 points of damage each. In lieu of that, they may attack an opponent's shadow. This imposes a -2 penalty on the attack roll, but inflicts double damage on the victim.
All umbra can become invisible at will (per the spell). They use this ability to get close to their victims, imposing a -4 penalty to all surprise checks when they materialize. Encountering the umbra in this way for the first time requires a fear check.
Anyone looking into the eyes of an umbra must make a successful saving throw vs. paralysis or stand frozen in terror for 1d4 rounds. The umbra typically combine this power with their invisibility to appear face-to-face with opponents, then repeatedly strike their shadows with a +4 attack bonus while they are immobile. Umbra are immune to life- or mind-affecting spells, charm, hold, death magic, and cold- or ice-based attacks. Poisons and diseases also pose no threat to them.

Umbra can see in pure darkness as well as other races see in daylight, though they prefer lit areas where their opponents will cast shadows. Umbra cannot stand the touch of sunlight, which inflicts 4 points of damage to them for every round of exposure. The sudden appearance of bright light, even if it is not sunlight, blinds them for 1d2 rounds. While blinded, they back away from the source.
Holy water splashed upon them inflicts 2d4 points of damage.

Habitat/Society: The umbra move through the tunnels of Mount Lament with indifference, awaiting the commands of Tristessa. They patrol Keening in search of the banshee's baby.

Ecology: When Tristessa became the darklord of Keening, she had over five hundred umbra to command. Their numbers have dwindled over the years, however, so that fewer than one hundred umbra dwell in the domain currently.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Saugh, Dearg-Due*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: The Shadow Rift
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: The Saugh (Loht's Army)
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Night
DIET: Human blood
INTELLIGENCE: Average (8-10)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral evil
NO. APPEARING: 2d6
ARMOR CLASS:: 8
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 5
THACO: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d8 (headman's axe)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Choking cloud
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Spell immunity
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (6' tall)
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 650

The saugh are an army of the dead created by Loht, Prince of the Sith, to serve him when he moves against the lands of mankind. The ghoulish dearg-due serve as the front ranks of this menacing army. Their true master is Gwydion, but Loht does not know that, and for now they obey his commands. Dearg-due look much like living men, but they have grown gaunt with their time in the grave. While they are clearly undead creatures with flesh drawn tight across their features, they have not decayed in the slightest. The faces of dearg-due are unsettling, for their eyes have been plucked from their sockets, leaving only empty holes through which they somehow see.
Dearg-due are able to speak as they did in life, although their words are slurred and slow in forming. Few have ever conversed with these dark creatures, however, for they have little to do with mortals outside of combat.

Combat: Though dearg-due move about at the command of Loht, they are not mindless creatures. In fact, these cunning creatures often strike from hiding or under the guise of parlay.
In battle, the dearg-due wield great axes with broad blades that resemble those employed by an executioner at a beheading. They employ these weapons with great skill, inflicting 1d8 points of damage with each blow.
Though they can be hit by any sort of weapon, cold iron inflicts double damage on these vile creatures. Any blow that strikes a dearg-due is as dangerous to the attacker as it is to its target. When the skin of these fetid creatures is broken, a foul mist boils out from the wound in a five foot radius around the dearg-due. This acidic cloud burns the skin, eyes, and lungs of those within range. If the attacker fails a saving throw vs. breath weapon, he or she suffers a number of points of damage equal to half those inflicted on the dearg-due by his or her weapon (or normal damage if using cold iron); he or she suffers no damage on a successful save.
Being undead, dearg-due are immune to the effects of charm, sleep, hold, and other life- and mind-affecting spells. Similarly, diseases and toxins have no power over them.

Habitat/Society: These horrifying creatures dwell in and around the mountain which holds the Obsidian Gate, guarding this structure for their dark master. As stated above, Loht believes that this army, created by his sith and sithkin, is his to command, but this state of affairs lasts only until Gwydion returns.

Ecology: Though they need not eat to survive, these creatures delight in feeding on the flesh of corpses. After battle, the dearg-due ravenously consume all casualties.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Saugh, Gossamer*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: The Shadow Rift
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: The Saugh (Loht's Army)
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Night
DIET: Life energy
INTELLIGENCE: Average (8-10)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral evil
NO. APPEARING: 2d6
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: fly 12 (A)
HIT DICE: 3
THACO: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d8 (touch)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Surprise, energy drain
SPECIAL DEFENSES: +1 or better magical weapon to hit, spell immunities, wraithform
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (6' tall)
MORALE: Fearless (19)
XP VALUE: 2,000

Gossamers are spectral creatures that feed upon the life energy of their victims. They are counted among Loht's host of the dead, or saugh. Although they are not uncommon in the dark corners of the Shadow Rift, they are seldom encountered in the mortal world above.
A gossamer appears as an elongated, distorted image of its form in life. Transparent and shimmering, the spirit drifts about as if carried on the wind while wisps of vapor and curls of light encircle it.
Gossamers can speak just as they did in life, so most of them are fluent in the common language of their homeland. All of their words, however, are hollow and haunting. They seldom speak with mortals unless compelled to do so by magical means.

Combat: Gossamers take full advantage of their ghostly nature when engaging in combat. They swoop about, dart through solid walls, and plunge into the ground, if it serves to confuse their enemies.
Gossamers often lurk beneath the ground, waiting for their victims to pass overhead. When they hear talking or otherwise sense the presence of living creatures, they soar from the earth and attack. When attacking in this fashion, a -2 penalty is imposed on the enemy's surprise roll.
The primary attack of a gossamer is its energy-draining touch. A successful attack roll by the gossamer indicates that it swoops through the body of its enemy. In so doing, it inflicts 1d8 points of damage and drains away 1 point of the target's Constitution. Victims regain lost Constitution points at a rate of one point per day.
Each Constitution point absorbed by a gossamer allows it to regenerate a number of hit points. The number of points regained is determined by rolling a die of the same type that the victim uses to determine his or her hit point total. Thus, draining a point from a warrior allows the gossamer to regain 1d10 points while a drained wizard restores only 1d4 points.
Gossamers are ethereal creatures with no physical forms. Normal weapons, no matter how well crafted, are useless against them. They can be hit by only +1 or better magical weapons. In addition, as undead creatures, gossamers are immune to all manner of mind and life-affecting magic. They cannot be affected by charm, sleep, hold, or similar spells. Poisons, diseases, and similar mortal hazards do not endanger the gossamer either.

Habitat/Society: The gossamer is counted among the saugh, Loht's army of undead creatures. They assemble when and where he orders and carry out whatever instructions he gives them. When they are not so needed by the lord of the Arak, the gossamer are consigned to the Black Marsh in the Shadow Rift. However, unknown to Loht they are actually controlled by Gwydion exerting his influence from inside the Obsidian Gate and their first loyalty is to the shadow-fiend; they obey Loht's orders only so long as it pleases their true master for them to do so. Should Gwydion escape, the gossamer and all the saugh revert directly to his control.

Ecology: Like most undead, these spirits have little effect upon world of the living. The corpses that they have left behind, however, can be used as a means to destroy them. If the body from which a gossamer's spirit is drawn is cast into a fire of yew wood, the ghost is destroyed in 3d4 rounds. During this time, the gossamer feels great pain and tries to do all the harm it can before finally being annihilated.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

The 1999 Club Decathlon, one of the RPGA's programs to get clubs more involved in roleplaying, produced some fine entries in the various game writing categories. In the Best AD&D Monster category, these two versions of the rusalka tied for first place. Use either, or both, in your home campaigns. The rusalka is a creature out of Russian folk lore, and we encourage you to find out more about it at your library or on the web.

*Rusalka*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: River banks/Shorelines
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any (Usually at dawn or dusk, or in foggy or cloudy conditions)
DIET: None
INTELLIGENCE: High (13-14)
TREASURE: W (x rusalka's age in years)
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Neutral - Chaotic Evil

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 0 (8)
MOVEMENNT: 9
HIT DICE: 7
THACO: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 0
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 0
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Embrace, control water
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 50%
SIZE: M
MORALE: Champion (15-16)
LEVEL/XP VALUE: 1,000

The rusalka (plural rusalki) is the spirit of a drowning victim, usually a woman, who was murdered. Most rusalki desire revenge on their murderer, and will do all in their power to gain this revenge. This is not always easy since the spirit of the rusalka is tied to the body of water in which it was drowned. If the rusalka is successful in its quest for revenge, it will cease to be bound to the Prime Material plane and will be released to rest in peace. As time passes the rusalka's alignment shifts further and further toward Chaotic Evil. Thus, a recently manifested rusalka will retain some of the memories of its former self, but a rusalka of long standing is a being of almost purely Chaotic Evil. whose only thoughts are revenge on the one who put her here. Male rusalki are sometimes called Vodyanik.
Rusalki retain the general appearance they had in life, and anyone who knew them in life should be able to recognize them. They usually appear to be dressed in the clothing they were wearing when drowned, although the colors are washed out to a faded, watery green. They have pale complexions with a greenish tint and long greenishblond to green hair, which may appear to have water plants woven into it.

Combat: All rusalki will attempt to lure their victims to their deaths with siren songs, or tangle the nets of fishermen and overturn their boats, drowning them in a watery embrace. The song ofthe rusalka is enticing, and their forms are beautiful and welcoming, but neither their song nor their appearance have any magical allure. All those seeing a rusalka, except for the murderer, may choose to approach or to avoid them of their own free will. If the murderer of the mortal who has became a rusalka sees the rusalka, he must save vs. spell or be drawn into the rusalka's embrace.
Rusalki become semi-material upon contact with air, assuming human form. They must be in this form to embrace their victims. Rusalki are AC 0 while semi-material. and can only be struck by magical weapons (full damage), or by normal or magical fire (half damage). Rusalki can also be attacked on the Ethereal plane, where they are AC 8. Rusalki can be turned like regular ghosts, but holy water has no effect on them.
Anyone who touches or is touched by the rusalka is subject to its embrace. The rusalka's embrace pulls its victim beneath the water, causing a victim to drown unless a successful saving throw vs. breath weapon is made. The murderer must make this save with a -3 penalty. The victim may be revived if removed from the rusalka's embrace (and from the water) and some means of resuscitation is applied within five rounds of being drowned. Those who successfully avoid the embrace must also make a swimming proficiency check or a strength check to break free. The saving throw vs. breath weapon must be repeated each round until the victim either breaks free, is pulled under, or is released by the rusalka. Rusalki can control water within 10 feet; they can use waves to slow movement to 1/4 normal and increase chances of drowning by 10%.
As soon as the rusalka takes any damage, it will release any embraced victims, disappear back into the water, and reappear again 15 feet further out into the lake. Any who follow will be subject to the control water attack. Those who follow are slowed to 1/4 normal movement. They must also make a swimming proficiency check at -2 each round or be pulled under the water.
When a rusalka's hit points drop to 5% of its total, the rusalka will withdraw to the Ethereal Plane, where it will remain for 1 year gathering enough energy to re-manifest in the Prime Material Plane. If the rusalka is pursued into the Ethereal Plane it can be "killed" there, but the spirit thus released becomes a true, free-ranging ghost, and as such, it will do all in its power to seek out and destroy its original murderer.

Habitat /Society: Rusalki are found in any climate or region capable of sustaining open bodies of water, but seem to be more common in ponds, streams and small lakes of the more temperate climates. Rusalki usually appear within 5 feet of the shoreline, near the spot where they were murdered, but may appear anywhere in "their" body of water. They cannot come onto dry land, but can manifest in water as shallow as 1 inch deep, thus the occasional reports of rusalki who "walk" the shoreline or who sit by the edge of the water.

Ecology: Rusalki do not contribute to the environment in any way. Various coins and items of jewelry can often be found submerged in the shallows or covered with a layer of sediment near places where rusalki are known to appear. These items are all that is left of the rusalka's victims, and as such, increase with the passing of the years. 

*Rusalka*

Lesser Rusalka

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Temperate shores
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Pack
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Constant
DIET: Nil
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7)
TREASURE: 0
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Evil

NO. APPEARING: 1-8
ARMOUR CLASS: 8
MOVEMENT: 9, Sw 12
HIT DICE: 3
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3 (claw/claw/bite)
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d3/1d3/1d4+1
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: +2 save vs fire
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M
MORALE: Fanatic (17-18)
XP VALUE: 250

Greater Rusalka

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Temperate shores
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Pack
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Constant
DIET: Nil
INTELLIGENCE: Average (8-10)
TREASURE: Mx2, X
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Evil

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOUR CLASS: 6
MOVEMENT: 9, Sw 12
HIT DICE: 5
THAC0: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3 (claw/claw/bite)
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d4/1d4/1d6+1
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: +2 save vs fire
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M
MORALE: Fanatic (17-18)
XP VALUE: 500

Rusalki are female undead who haunt bodies of water in temperate regions. A lesser rusalka is created when a female human or demi-human is drowned by either variety of rusalka. This new rusalka is then under the control of the pack leader (a greater rusalka, or the lesser rusalka with the most hit points). A new rusalka retains the physical characteristics she had in life. For example, an elf would be have a light build and pointed ears, a dwarf would be stout and have a beard. In undeath, the rusalka's skin becomes pale, bloated and slightly scaled. Her most noticeable feature is her eyes, which burn with green fire.
For every pack there is an 80% chance that one of the rusalka will be the greater variety. If a greater rusalka is present, she will always be pack leader. In her true form, a greater rusalka appears much like her lesser companions, but with tougher skin and a more intense fire in her eyes. The true form of a greater rusalka is rarely seen due to a permanent illusion surrounding her. This illusion causes the viewer to see an image of the fairest possible female that his or her mind can concoct, clad in only a robe of mist. True seeing, a gem of seeing, or a robe of eyes will allow the viewer to see the greater rusalka's true form.

Combat: The tactics of the rusalki vary depending on whether or not there is a greater rusalka in the pack. If the pack consists entirely of lesser rusalki, they will hide on land close to the water. There they will wait until someone passes nearby, at which time they will attack. Their first action will be to use their gaze attack on one creature with which they are engaged in melee. They can use their gaze attack once per day, with the effect of ray of enfeeblement as cast by a 3rd level mage. They will then proceed to attack with their sharp nails and teeth.
If a greater rusalka is in the pack, she will lure victims into the water where the others hide in waiting. She does this through the use of an audio illusion, a singing voice so sweet it would put an elven minstrel to shame. This song charms (save vs spell to negate) humanoids into approaching its source from up to 30' away. When they come into view of the greater rusalka, they see her (or rather the illusion) standing at the edge of the water. Those males not already charmed must make another save vs spell, with a -2 penalty, or be charmed as well. If unaffected by the charms, the viewer sees past the illusion and retains free will. Those charmed must follow the greater rusalka into the water. When the victim is waist-deep, the lesser rusalki surface behind the victim and attack. As their first attack, both variety of rusalki will attempt to overbear the closest victims and hold them underwater until they drown. If this fails, they will use their gaze attacks and engage in regular melee. The gaze attack ofthe greater rusalki has the effect of the spell eyebite cast by a 5th level mage using the sicken option. The greater rusalki can use their gaze attack 3 times per day, though multiple uses on the same target have no effect.
If a female human or demihuman drowns in the hands of a rusalka, she will rise as a lesser rusalka in six turns unless a remove curse is cast on the body. If a female dies by means other than drowning, she escapes the horrible fate. The pack leader eats all those who die and do not rise as lesser rusalki, including all males. lesser rusalki can be turned as 5 HD undead. Greater rusalki can be turned as 9 HD undead.

Habitat/Society: Rusalki are organized into packs of lesser rusalki led by a greater rusalka. Should the greater rusalka die, the lesser rusalka with the most hit points takes the role as leader. They all walk onto dry land and await a victim. The first humanoid to have the misfortune of coming across them is attacked. The carcass is then fed to the pack leader. After finishing her meal, the pack leader will begin transforming into a greater rusalka. None but the pack leader is allowed to eat at this strange ritual.

Ecology: No one knows where the rusalki menace came from. The most popular theory is that some girl long ago insulted a god. This god caused the girl to fall into a river and drown. She was then cursed to return as an undead. The girl was horror-stricken and she applied the same punishment to anyone who saw her, thus passing the curse along. Whatever their origins, rusalki are unnatural and are not a part of the natural ecology.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Bloodstone Zombie*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVE TIME: Any
DIET: None
INTELLIGENCE: Average
TREASURE: Special
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Evil
NO. APPEARING: 1-4
ARMOR CLASS: 6
MOVEMENT: 9
HIT DICE: 3+3
THACO: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2 or 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2-7/2-7 or by weapon
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Death grip, disease
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Silver or +1 or better weapon to hit, immunity to illusion/phantasm spells
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (6')
MORALE: 20 (fearless)
XP VALUE: 420

Bloodstone zombies are initially difficult to recognize as undead. They appear to be beautiful humans and demihumans with smooth skin, sparkling eyes, and white teeth. These creatures are often able to approach their victims casually, not revealing their undead nature until they close to melee. Then their intended victims can see the Bloodstone zombies' claw like fingers and smell the stench of the grave. This type of un dead was created decades ago by an insane necromancer. The necromancer considered undead beautiful creatures, and he devoted his life to creating zombies that were as handsome as stately princes and as comely as the most shapely dancing girl. He succeeded by concocting a disease that killed its victims and brought them back to life as undead. The process also gave them a near-perfect appearance-good looks they did not have while they breathed. Unfortunately for the necromancer, he died at the claws of his lovely minions, rej;}lizing, by becoming one of their kind, that the diseI.lse he created could be passed on. Bloodstone zombies hate all life and attack whenever they deem the odds in their favor. They avoid fights with superior numbers or with fighters in heavy armor; the zombies have no desire to return to their graves.

Combat: Bloodstone zombies are very strong, with an effective Strength of 18/50. However, because their movements are not as fluid as living fighters, they cannot fully utilize their strength, hence delivering only 2-7 points of damage per claw attack. When using weapons they receive only a + 2 damage bonus.
Because Bloodstone zombies are more intelligent than other zombies, they set traps for their foes. Comely Bloodstone zombies have been known to lure unsuspecting victims into dark alleys. And handsome Bloodstone zombies, sprinkled with colognes to hide their stench, have escorted lone women to their dooms. Of course, the zombies also take the simple approach of a straightforward melee. Unlike other zombies, Bloodstone Zombies do not automatically lose initiative.
In melee, a Bloodstone zombie strikes with its claws. If both claw attacks hit, the zombie has successfully grabbed its victim in a "death grip" and can inflict its special attack. Victims are held for 1d6+1 rounds; they can break free earlier with a successful bend bars/lift gates roll. For every round a victim is held, he or she must make a saving throw versus death magic. Failure means the victim has contracted a disease carried by the Bloodstone zombie. The disease causes the victim to lose 2 points of Strength and Constitution per hour. When the victim's Strength and Constitution scores reach zero, he or she dies and will rise as a Bloodstone zombie one hour later.
Any personal items left on the victim will be carried by the newly-risen Bloodstone zombie and will be used to help hide its undead nature. Thus, treasure carried by Bloodstone zombies could range from a few coins to magical weapons.
Victims who are struck by the claws of a Bloodstone zombie, but who are not held in the death grip, also have a chance of contracting the disease, dying and returning as a zombie. These victims also must make a saving throw vs. death magic, but they receive a +4 bonus to their roll. Burning a victim who dies of the zombie disease will prevent him or her from becoming undead.
Bloodstone zombies are aware that normal weapons will not harm them. Although they are capable of using the weapons they wielded in life, they prefer to attack with their claws.
Bloodstone zombies turn as wights on the priest undead turning table.

Habitat/Society: Bloodstone zombies do not have a social order, nor do they recognize any form of government among their kind. With few exceptions, they are free-willed undead.

Ecology: Their capability to spread the Bloodstone zombie disease is their only means of continuing their species. The ease at which this disease is transmitted seems to insure the survival of their kind.
Evil clerics reportedly seek the zombies to add to their stable of undead.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 28, 2008)

I think that's everything from the list except the saru, which I suspect was only on the list due to overenthusiastic cut/pasting . Pless let me know if you'd like that scanned too.


----------



## Shade (Sep 29, 2008)

Echohawk said:


> I think that's everything from the list except the saru, which I suspect was only on the list due to overenthusiastic cut/pasting . Pless let me know if you'd like that scanned too.




You noticed a theme, did you?  

You are correct...no need for the saru at this time.  They are far too alive for this bunch.


----------



## Shade (Oct 23, 2008)

A few more, please.  

First, to finish off the oozes...
Pudding, Deadly (Dungeons and Dragons Adventure Game)

Then, the two additional giants you found...
Ogre, Mischta (Otherlands)
Ogre, Nzunta (Otherlands)

And, since I'm mainly wanting the spider dragon, you might as well grab the rest from this source...
Curotai (DLS4 - Wild Elves)
Dragon, Spider (DLS4 - Wild Elves)
Spider Horse (DLS4 - Wild Elves) 
Weapon, Living (DLS4 - Wild Elves)

And since I'm missing this Dungeon...
From Dungeon #3:  Ambition, Hatred, Pain, and Power

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2008)

Shade said:


> Pudding, Deadly (Dungeons and Dragons Adventure Game)




Heh. I knew that one was coming, but I've actually already posted its stats over in this thread .


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2008)

Ogre, Mischta

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Tropical, subtropical, and temperate/Plains, forests, swamps, jungles, hills, and mountains
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Family
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Herbivore
INTELLIGENCE: Varies (5-20)
TREASURE: Individual: L, M
 Family: Qx5, F
ALIGNMENT: Varies, but usually neutral or lawful good
NO. APPEARING: 1-10
ARMOR CLASS: 8 (10)
MOVEMENT: 6
HIT DICE: 4 + 1
THAC0: 1 7
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-10 (weapon)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: +2 to damage
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: See below
SIZE: M (6' tall)
MORALE: Steady (12)
XP VALUE: Varies

Once the Mischta were the great Irda, the First Born, among the noblest and most powerful of all of the humanoid races. But pride caused the Cataclysm to strike against them, and now they are Twilight Irda.
In appearance, the Mischta are almost identical to Irda--they are tall, slender creatures, averaging six feet in height and weighing 150 pounds. Females tend to be as tall and as heavy as the males. Although slender, they are quite strong, as evidenced by their firm muscles. Their skin tones range from midnight blue to a deep sea green; midnight blue is most common. Their hair is usually black, but it can be silver or white.
The Mischta are known for their fluid, graceful movements and for their song-like voices.

Combat: Mischta hate fighting; when they do engage in combat, they suffer a -1 penalty to their attack rolls.
The Mischta have developed two special weapons: bolas and cluster bombs. Bolas are thrown up to a 25-yard range. They inflict 1d4 points of damage, and the victim must free himself (must roll a successful Dexterity check with a -2 penalty) before he can take any other action. Cluster bombs are hollowed-out eggs that contain combinations of natural herbs and poisons. These bombs, when dropped, affect all targets in a ten-foot radius and force them to roll successful saving throws vs. poison or fall victim to one of the following effects: sleep, paralysis, or blindness (depending on the type of bomb). These effects last 2d4 rounds.
The Mischta feel awkward in armor, and thus they wear it only in extreme circumstances. They prefer the lightest armor (padded) and never wear armor made from animals, such as leather.
The Mischta's relatively low Constitution makes them vulnerable to the effects of poison (-1 penalty to their saving throws).

Habitat/Society: The Mischta are ruled by a king who is descended from the great Igrane himself. The current king is the granddaughter of the king who was killed in the Cataclysm. A king retires at the age of 300, leaving his oldest offspring (either male or female) to become the new king.
Almost all the Mischta live in the tropical paradise of Selasia, though a few of them searched for lost Anaiatha and ended up settling on other islands. On Selasia, they live in intricate structures created from straw, bamboo, and palm fronds. In spite of their dwellings' elaborate designs, the Mischta will occasionally relocate when the spirit moves them.
All Mischta master the art of shapechanging by age 20, enabling them to disguise themselves as humans. A Mischta with an 18 Intelligence can learn to become a Changer Adept once he reaches the age of 100.
Learning to be a Changer Adept takes 20 years, but once the training is mastered, a Changer Adept can shapechange, as per the 9thlevel wizard spell, up to three times per day.

Ecology: The Mischta try to live in perfect harmony with nature. They never intentionally harm a living creature except in selfdefense. They are strict vegetarians.

[Table of Mischta Class/Level Limits omitted]

The initial ability rolls of the Mischta are modified by a -2 penalty to Constitution and +2 bonuses to Dexterity, Intelligence, and Charisma. 

[Table of minimum and maximum ability scores omitted]


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2008)

Ogre, Nzunta

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Tropical, subtropical, and temperate/Plains, forests, swamps, jungles, hills, and mountains
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Family
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Varies (5-20)
TREASURE: Individual: L, M
 Family: Qx5, F
ALIGNMENT: Varies, but usually neutral or lawful evil

NO. APPEARING: 1-4
ARMOR CLASS: 6
MOVEMENT: 6
HIT DICE: 4+1
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-10 (weapon)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: +2 to damage
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: See below
SIZE: M (6' tall)
MORALE: Steady (12)
XP VALUE: Varies

There is a legend that the First Born, the ancient ogres, will one day rise up and try to dominate Krynn, as they did in the ancient days. Some scholars laugh at these legends; all of the ancient ogres are debased, bestial creatures.
These scholars are wrong. Hidden on remote islands are the children of the First Born, and age has only deepened their malevolence. They are the Nzunta.
The Nzunta are almost identical in appearance to Irda, their hated brethren; they are tall, slender creatures, averaging six feet in height and weighing 150 pounds. Females tend to be as tall and as heavy as the males. Although slender, they are quite strong, as evidenced by their firm muscles. Their skin tone is a deep blue, almost black, which matches the color of their hair. They have drawn faces with drooping eyelids, which give them a dispassionate look.
The Nzunta move as gracefully as the Irda and their voices are also beautiful, but in a deeper, sinister way. They wear clothing that has been tailored from animal skins; in combat they cover themselves in thick leather hides.

Combat: The Nzunta are eager fighters, but they prefer to battle their enemies with magic. Their ogre heritage and superior strength enables them to strike for 1d10 points of damage with a typical weapon attack. They often use deadly sea snake venom on their weapons (victims must roll successful saving throws vs. poison, with a -3 penalty, or die instantly. Even if the roll succeeds, the victim suffers 1d6 points of damage and is slowed for 1d4 rounds).
The Nzunta are able magicians. They have a clearer understanding of the workings of magic than most races, thus nzunta clerics and wizards gain one additional spell of the highest level they can use.
Nzunta wizards have set up a Black Robes Order. They live under their own principles and make no contact with the Towers of High Sorcery in Ansalon.

Habitat/Society: Because they have a policy of strict racial purity, the number of Nzunta are quite small; there are less than three hundred in all of Krynn. They prefer to rule through their slaves, the Orughi, while they remain behind the scenes.
All Nzunta master the art of shape-changing by the age of 20, enabling them to disguise themselves as humans. Nzunta with Intelligences of 16 or more can begin studying to become Changer Adepts at age 75. This study takes 15 years, but once mastered, Changer Adepts can shapechange; as per the 9th-level wizard spell, up to three times per day. Those with 18 Intelligences can learn to become Changer Savants once they reach the age of 150. Learning to become Changer Savants takes 75 years of intense training, but once the course is finished, Changer Savants can shapechange at will.
The Nzunta have a luxurious existence, thanks to their Orughi slaves. These ogres serve as their troops, their house servants, and their worshipers (the Nzunta believe that the other orders of ogres exist to serve and worship them). They are known for their poetry and their philosophy, but their arts and their sciences tend to be dark and brooding.
There are rumored to be several large colonies of Nzunta in space. These ogres use spelljamming engines to further their plans of conquest.

Ecology: The Nzunta have life spans of about 600 years, with 500-year-old Nzunta not uncommon. They give birth to 1d2 pure Nzunta children per century, until they reach the age of 400. There are other births, but many of these offspring have the characteristics of Orughi and are slain; unlike other ogres, the Nzunta practice strict standards of racial purity. Nzunta are meat-eaters; they eat their slaves in times of famine.

Nzunta Class /Level Limits
[snip]

The initial ability rolls of the Nzunta are modified by a -2 penalty to Constitution and +2 bonuses to Dexterity, Intelligence, and
Charisma. The minimum and maximum ability scores for Nzunta are as follows:
[snip]


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2008)

CUROTAI

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Subterranean caverns
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Family
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Nocturnal
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Average (8-10)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 6
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 6+6
THAC0: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 4
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By weapon type +3
strength bonus
SPECIAL ATTACKS: N i l
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Parrying
MAGIC RESISTANCE:Nil
SIZE: L (9’ tall)
MORALE: Steady (12)
XP VALUE: 2,000

When Jiathuli, Handmaiden of Takhisis, first ensnared the Kagonesti in her web, she decided to change them into her own image. Just as she changed drow that displeased her into driders, she transformed Kagonesti into abominations, six-armed giants disposed toward evil and servitude. She named them the curotai (drow for "guardians of an important person"). Curotai resemble normal Kagonesti, except that they have three torsos, stacked on top of each other. Each torso has two arms, typically armed with
a weapon and a shield.

Combat: Curotai have 18/01 strength. They can attack with their six arms with a dramatic effect in melee. Twice per melee round, they may block an attack that would otherwise strike them; this includes missile attacks, such as arrows, flaming oil, etc. Thus they nullify two successful attacks against them per melee round. They are weapon specialist fighters, hence their multiple attacks.

Habitat/Society: Curotai are slaves. They have a fanatical loyalty to Jiathuli and do anything she says. They do not attack drow or spiders, but they automatically attack anything else.
Curotai are held in captivity by the willstone of Jiathuli; if this stone is wrested from Jiathuli or destroyed, the curotai will revert to normal Kagonesti.

Ecology: Curotai have acquired a spider's dietary habits, existing on meat, preferably live.


----------



## Shade (Oct 23, 2008)

Echohawk said:


> Heh. I knew that one was coming, but I've actually already posted its stats over in this thread .




Why, you sure did, and I even replied!


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2008)

DRAGON, SPIDER

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Subterranean caverns
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Special
INTELLIGENCE: High (13-14)
TREASURE: Special
ALIGNMENT: Neutral evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 2 (base)
MOVEMENT: 12, Wb 12
HIT DICE: 8 (base)
THAC0: 13 (at 8 HD)
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3 + special
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-8/1-8/4-16
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Web, breath weapons
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE:Variable
SIZE: G (25’ base length)
MORALE: Fanatic (17)
XP Value: Variable

Age Category	Body Lgt (”)	AC	Breath Weapon	MR	Treasure Type	XP Value
1	9-13	5	2d6+4	Nil	Nil	975
2	14-16	4	3d6+6	Nil	Nil	1,400
3	17-21	3	4d6+8	Nil	Nil	2,000
4	22-26	2	5d6+10	Nil	1/2 R/T	3,000
5	27-40	1	6d6+12	35%	R, T	4,000
6	41-65	0	7d6+14	40%	R, T	6,000
7	66-85	–1	8d6+16	45%	R, T	7,000
8	86-100	–2	9d6+18	50%	R, T, X	8,000
9	101-115	–3	10d6+20	55%	R, T, X	9,000
10	116-130	–4	11d6+22	60%	R, T, X	10,000
11	131-145	–5	12d6+24	65%	R, T, X, Z	11,000
12	146-160	–6	13d6+26	70%	R, T, X, Z	12,000

Spider dragons are a creation of Jiathuli, Mistress of the Deathdark. She created the spider dragons in envy of Takhisis, the ruler of evil dragons. It was because of the creation of spider dragons that Takhisis imprisoned Jiathuli in the Deathdark; she also destroyed all but a handful of these creatures.
A spider dragon has a dragon’s body (without the tail), with eight spidery legs and spider eyes on its draconian head. It lacks the magical abilities of most true dragons.

Combat: Spider dragons attack with two types of breath weapons. The first spreads a web-like film in a cone shape, ten feet wide at its mouth, 30 feet wide at its base, and 90 feet long. This web-like film slows (as the spell) any who are caught in the area unless they roll a successful saving throw vs. dragon breath. All attacks made by people who are in this area suffer a –3 attack and damage roll penalty. The spider dragon suffers no penalties while within this webbing. This webbing remains until burned by magical fire.
The second breath weapon is a venomous spray in a ten-foot-wide, 50-foot-long line. This form of the breath weapon inflicts the damage indicated on the table above.
The spider dragon is immune to poisons, paralysis, and petrification, as well as web and slow spells and effects.
In combat, the spider dragon tries to lure its prey into a small area (not difficult, given its subterranean dwelling), then use its web breath to keep its prey at a disadvantage.
Habitat/Society: Spider dragons live solitary existences, mating at the young adult stage. Female spider dragons lay clutches of hundreds of eggs, but they devour all but two eggs. Spider dragons are ferocious predators, fearing only true dragons. At present, several spider dragons have been tamed and trained by the drow of Deathdark.
Ecology: Only a handful of spider dragons remain from the original batch that brought Takhisis's wrath down on Jiathuli. Spider dragons prefer to live on meat (spider horses and whisper spiders are considered delicacies). Their venom is a powerful acid that can cut through most woods, cloths, and ceramics in seconds.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2008)

SPIDER HORSE

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Subterranean caverns
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Herd
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Nocturnal
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Semi- (2-4)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1-6
ARMOR CLASS: 2
MOVEMENT: 12, Wb 9
HIT DICE: 5+5
THAC0: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3 (2 hooves, 1 bite)
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-6/1-6/2-8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Slow, paralysis
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE:25%
SIZE: L
MORALE: Steady (12)
XP VALUE: 1,400

The spider horse is prized as a steed by the drow of the Deathdark. Bred long ago by the priestesses of Jiathuli, Princess of the Abyss, the spider horse is a bizarre hybrid of horse and spider. It has a horse’s head and body, four horse legs, four spider legs, spider’s eyes, and fangs instead of teeth in its muzzle. It is a versatile steed, capable of riding on the ground like a horse and climbing webs like a spider. It is faithful to its master until death.

Combat: The spider horse attacks with its hooves and its venomous fangs. Anyone who is struck by its fangs must roll a successful saving throw vs. poison or be paralyzed for 2d4 hours. Those who successfully roll this saving throw are only slowed (as if affected by a slow spell) for 1d4 turns.
If a spider horse's master knows that an enemy is approaching, the spider horse may be used to ambush the opponents. In this case, the spider horse will lurk above the entrance, hanging on a web strand and fall on the foes, surprising them on a 1-5 on 1d6.

Habitat/Society: The spider horse dwells in the subterranean world of the Deathdark of the drow, the demi-plane where Jiathuli, Queen of the drow, was exiled. Within the caverns of the Deathdark are large web pastures, where the webs of spiders have accumulated over centuries. It is on these webs that the spider horses roam.
Spider horses roam in herds; their social organization is identical to that of horses. An expert animal trainer can teach them to serve as mounts.

Ecology: The spider horse is a predator that roams the Deathdark. Its normal victims are small herbivores that live in the cavernous underworld; in times of famine it devours its own weak and young.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2008)

WEAPON, LIVING

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any/Subterranean
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Blood
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7)
TREASURE: None
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: –1
MOVEMENT: Fl 18
HIT DICE: 6
THAC0: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By weapon +4
SPECIAL ATTACKS: None
SPECIAL DEFENSES: +1 or better weapon to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 20%
SIZE: M (5’ long)
MORALE: Elite (13-14)
XP VALUE: 2,000

Living weapons are conjured spirits that are bound into weapons by powerful magicians. They are highly evil creatures, capable of animating their weapons and attacking with them. They are typically used as guardians by the mages who made them.

Combat: Living weapons are swift and sure in combat. They fly through the air, attacking targets with a +4 bonus to their attack and damage rolls. The weapons they inhabit are otherwise normal; once the living weapon has suffered full damage, the bound spirit is dispersed, and the normal weapon falls harmlessly to the ground.
Living weapons are usually swords, but they can be any melee weapon. In any form they inflict the base damage of the weapon, with a +4 attack and damage roll bonus.
Living weapons may be turned as undead, with the same chance of success as in turning vampires.

Habitat/Society: Living weapons are guardians. They have an attack range of 120 feet from the spot where they were bound.
They are of low intelligence and obey simple commands from their masters.

Ecology: Living weapons are highly evil; they prefer to feed on the blood of sentient creatures, but they attack anything that gets within their attack range.


----------



## Big Mac (Oct 25, 2008)

Shade said:


> Then, the two additional giants you found...
> Ogre, Mischta (Otherlands)
> Ogre, Nzunta (Otherlands)




Page 194 of Races of Ansalon has the Nzunta (Dark Irda) and Mischata (Twilight Ogres). Nzunta ae said to be identical in stats to Irda and Mischata look identical to Irda, but have modified stats.

_The same page also mentions the Orughi (they Nzunta's aquatic half-ogre slaves) and says they are the same as half-ogres, but with the aquatic subtype added._

But if you want to create your own conversions of the Mischta and Nzunta, they should worship one of the Dragonlance gods (rather than get new gods) although a new name could be applied to one of the existing gods.



Shade said:


> And, since I'm mainly wanting the spider dragon, you might as well grab the rest from this source...
> Curotai (DLS4 - Wild Elves)
> Dragon, Spider (DLS4 - Wild Elves)
> Spider Horse (DLS4 - Wild Elves)
> Weapon, Living (DLS4 - Wild Elves)




It would be nice to see those things get finished. Wild Elves is a bit controversial and hasn't been shown enough "love".


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Big Mac said:


> Page 194 of Races of Ansalon has the Nzunta (Dark Irda) and Mischata (Twilight Ogres). Nzunta ae said to be identical in stats to Irda and Mischata look identical to Irda, but have modified stats.




Good catch! I've updated my index, and the list of unconverted Dragonlance creatures accordingly.



> It would be nice to see those things get finished. Wild Elves is a bit controversial and hasn't been shown enough "love".




Actually, I think only the spider horse still needs updating. The Dragonlance Nexus Bestiary already has the curotai, spider dragon and living weapon.


----------



## Shade (Nov 9, 2008)

A bit of a silly request, but since Thanksgiving is approaching here in the US...

Turkey (from Imagine #21)


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry, I'm having a rough week trying to avoid a lawsuit. (On behalf of a client, not me personally.) I'll try to get to this soon.


----------



## Shade (Nov 12, 2008)

No worries (or need for hurries).


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 12, 2008)

"[...] Only one cell is occupied, by a very corpulent turkey -- the yeti's Christmas dinner.

The turkey will plead with the adventurers to save him from the dinner table. If they agree, he will tell them where the yeti hides his treasure [...]. Getting the turkey out will not be easy since the cell door is only 3 feet in width and the turkey is 3' 6" wide even when he breathes out.

The turkey will squeal loudly (this will not attract anyone's attention, but don't tell the players that) at any attempt to pull it through the door (roll as though attempting to break down a door). Chipping away enough ice to get him out will take 1 turn. Should the players get him out he will not stop complainant about all the hardships he has had to endure.

*The Turkey*: AC 10 (tender); MV 3"; HD 4; hp 25; #AT 1; D 1-2; SA Boredom, save vs. spells at +2 or fall asleep for 5 rounds due to the extreme dullness of the turkey's conversation; AL N; S Fat; xp 110.


----------



## freyar (Nov 12, 2008)

It's an intelligent turkey!  I didn't expect that at all!


----------



## Shade (Dec 2, 2008)

Along those same lines, would you mind posting Frosty the Snowman from Imagine #21 when you have a chance?


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 3, 2008)

Shade said:


> Along those same lines, would you mind posting Frosty the Snowman from Imagine #21 when you have a chance?




Frost is a happy and mischievous creature whose only aim in life is to have lots of (relatively) harmless fun -- throwing snowballs (which cause no damage) at passing strangers is just his way of introducing himself. He will do this from a place of concealment. When he finally shows himself he is a large, happy looking snowman dressed in a tall hat and scarf, carrying an old broom. Frosty should be treated as having a charisma of 17.

He will readily aid anyone in distress or those who fight against evil, but he will have no part in hunting his friend the yeti. On the other hand, Frosty is not very friendly with the Snow Dwarf, because he knows the dwarf cheats at cards.

*Frosty the Snowman*: AC 3 (wet); MV 9"; HD 5; hp 32; #AT 1; SA see below; SD immune to cold-based attacks, double damage from fire-based attacks; AL CG; S L (8' tall); 250xp.

Frosty can control weather (as the 7th level clerical spell) once per day. He can also hide in snow (cf hide in shadows) 80% of the time, becoming totally invisible at distances greater than 10 feet.

Frosty's scraf acts a the equivalent of a rope of entanglement and his tall hat is also magical -- it raises charisma by 1 or to 17, whichever is the most advantageous. His broom is a wand of snowballs which can project a snowball equivalent to a fireball. This is the only magical function that the broom can perform, but it can still be used as a broom. It has 24 charges.


----------



## Shade (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks!  It's even sillier than I'd imagined.


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 4, 2008)

This _is_ the same adventure that gave us Tom Turkey and the Lurker Between (aka Spam Monster). It also has an encounter with The Snow Dwarf and the Seven Wights, includes stats for Santa Claus (he's worth 3350 xp, in case you were wondering) and finishes with a newly rescued Santa rewarding the PCs with elven rollerskates, cardboard armour +1, an Otto's Irresistible Teddy Bear and Tenser's Floating Jellybaby.


----------



## Shade (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow...just, wow.  

A few more requests, when you get a chance.

Air Dragon [Realmspace (SJR2)] 
Mithril Dragon [Practical Planetology (SJR4)] 
Space Drake [Skull & Crossbow (SJA2)]


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a note that I haven't forgotten about these. I switched from a PC to a MacBook a month or so ago, and haven't yet managed to persuade my scanner to talk to it. As soon as I get that sorted, I'll tackle these dragons.


----------



## Shade (Dec 18, 2008)

No worries.


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 18, 2008)

<some fiddling later>

*Space Drake*

Climate/Terrain: Any space
Frequency: Very rare
Organization: Solitary or pack
Active Cycle: Any
Diet: Omnivore
Intelligence: Semi (2-4)
Treasure: I
Alignment: N(E)

No. Appearing: 1 (2-5)
Armor Class: 2
Movement: 12, Fl30 (C)
Hit Dice: 10
THAC0: 11
No. of Attacks: 2 + special
Damage/Attacks: 2-16/1-12 (bite/tail)
Special Attacks: Breath weapon, magic use, constriction
Special Defenses: Nil
Magic Resistance: 30%
Size: G (50')
Morale: Champion (16)
XP Value: 8,000

The space drake resembles the radiant dragon, but without wings. It has the same glittering pearl-like scales, and the same serpentine body, albeit on a smaller scale. The space drake has a dorsal fin which extends along its head and neck. All common dragon attributes outlined in the Monstrous Compendium apply to space drakes as well. Modifications to the general description that apply specifically to fantasy space are listed below.

*Combat*: Physical attacks comprise a bite and a smash from the drake's sinuous tail. If the tail smash hits, the drake can constrict the target, inflicting 1-10 points on each subsequent round (no 'to hit' roll required). The drake will maintain the constriction until the victim is dead, or until the space drake receives 10 or more points of damage in a single round from another character. When this happens, it decides that the other character is more dangerous, releases the constriction victim, and tries for a tail smash against the new target on the next round. While being constricted, a character's attacks are at -3 and no spellcasting is possible. The space drake is so flexible that it can bite and tail-smash the same target on the same round.
In addition to its physical attacks, the space drake has a breath weapon similar to that of the radiant dragon: glowing pulses of force similar to _magic missiles_. It can breathe a single pulse that inflicts 6d6 points of damage, or up to six smaller pulses in the same round. (Thus they can breathe two pulses, each inflicting 3d6 points, or six, each inflicting 1d6.) Each pulse can strike a separate target. These pulses are unerring, and will hit unless the victim makes a saving throw vs. breath weapon. If the victim fails its saving throw, it is struck for the appropriate amount of damage. If the victim makes its saving throw, it has dodged that pulse, which then evaporates. The space drake can use its breath weapon on physical objects (such as a ship) as well, inflicting 1 hull point of damage for every 10 hit points of damage its breath weapon causes. Other physical objects must save vs. spell to survive being hit by a pulse.
Space drakes also have some innate magical powers. They can use the following spell-like abilities twice per day, one per round, at the 10th level of ability: _restore air_, _detect portal_, _light_.
Despite their lack of wings, space drakes fly using a natural flight/spelljamming ability. In combat, space drakes prefer to be in flight; on ground, they are limited to bite and breath weapons.

*Habitat/Society*: Space drakes are totally spaceborne. Like radiant dragons, they are normally solitary and very territorial about their "turf;' which is often the space surrounding a hollowed-out asteroid or deserted dwarven citadel. When they are found in numbers, they are usually a family group, and make their lair in abandoned hulks, etc. In general, their society is an unintelligent echo of their brethren, the radiant dragon.

*Ecology*: Space drakes are omnivorous in the truest sense of the word: they will eat anything. This includes plant matter, rocks and space dust, although they do seem to prefer meat (and meat that's still kicking, at that).
Although space drakes are capable of living in the phlogiston, they don't seem to enjoy it, and are rarely found there.

From _Skull & Crossbows_ (SJA2) by Nigel Findley


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 18, 2008)

*Dragon, Air*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Family
ACTIVE CYCLE: Any
DIET: Special
INTELLIGENCE: Supra-genius (19-20)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Any Lawful and non-evil

NO. APPEARING: 1d2
ARMOR CLASS: -8 (Base)
MOVEMENT: 80
HIT DICE: 20 (Base)
THAC0: -3 (Base)
NO. OF ATTACKS: Nil
DAMAGE/ATTACK: Nil
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Spell Use and wind Control
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Spell use and wind control
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 80% (Base)
SIZE: G (50')
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 20,000 + 1,000 per additional Hit Die

The air dragon looks very much like a shimmerless diamond suspended in mid air. The rippling of pseudo-muscles, teeth, claws and bone make up the diamond-like cuts. It still possesses the wings, feet and toes of its former dragon self, but it now is nothing more than the _Shape Air_ creation of its powerful mind. They are truly beautiful to see, but they still possess the dragon-fear aura that so many adventurers feel when they are near. The eyes of the dragon often resemble the color of its scales before the body died during transformation into an Air Dragon.

*Combat*: When the Air Dragon feels that it has no choice but to fight, it has several attacks abilities at its disposal. It cannot cause physical damage through bites, claws or tail buffeting, but it has several magical and magic-like abilities. It can cause items within range to be sucked towards it at the incredible velocity of 100 miles per hour using its _Control Air_ abilities. The speed and the amount of mass that can be moved diminishes with the range, and increases with the Hit Dice of the Air Dragon. For every Hit Dice the Air Dragon possesses, it can move ten pounds of matter at distance of five feet. With every additional foot distance, the amount of weight effected decreases by one pound. Therefore a 20 Hit Dice Air dragon can move 200 pound objects at five feet, but can only move objects weighing 1 pound at 205 feet away. It can use this ability once per turn. However, it can push objects with the same parameters as its pull ability the very next round following the pull. This is its favorite tactic. It prefers not to combat through spell use, but luckily, most opponents do not wish to fight after experiencing such a powerful buffet.

The Air dragon also has all of the spell like abilities and immunities Qf its former self. In other words, a Gold Dragon who becomes an Air Dragon, is able to _Detect Lies, Detect Gems, Luck Bonus, Sleep, Slow_, and the dozens of other abilities it possessed before its transformation. The dragon still has use of the breath weapon of its former body.

*Habitat/Society*: Since the rarity of the Air Dragon far exceeds that of other dragons on Coliar, they are often looked after and cared for. This deep caring and affection is what keep them alive. This symbiotic feeding is why an Air Dragon cannot be evil. The emotional emanations they feed on come only from affection, adoration or love. This also explains why the dragon of other worlds cannot become an Air Dragon. All these non-Coliar dragons are solitary, and have no emotions to feed upon.

The Coliar Dragons are often looked to when a problem arises. Their incredible Intelligence and Wisdom makes them the perfect ambassador to another family if a feud is dangerously approaching a war.

Each dragon family unit on Coliar has an Air Dragon, or two as its leader. They make all the decisions that may have serious implications. Even the non-dragon races look to them for their insight and ingenuity.

*Ecology*: The Air Dragon is the transformation of a standard dragon who has passed through the Great Wyrm stage of its life. When the dragon's body becomes too weak and decrepid, its mind actually leaves the coflfines of its body, and the body withers. When this transformation occurs, it looks as though a large non-corporeal diamond perfectly shaped after the dragon's former body pulls away from the dying husk.

At this point the dragon can choose to allow the body to die, or it can keep it alive by sheer mental strength. There are advantages to both. If the Air Dragon chooses to keep the body alive, his Air Dragon form cannot be completely destroyed. No matter how much damage it may take, it can still reform elsewhere within 1d4 turns. However, the Air Dragon body can never get farther that 15,000 miles from its living real-body husk. As long as the body is not slain, the dragon lives forever.

If the Air Dragon chooses to allow the physical body to die, the dragon has no limitations in where they can choose to go. These Coliar Air Dragons have been seen on other planets and even in other crystal spheres. They do, however run the risk of dying should their air dragon body be destroyed.

The chart below depicts the age categories, and their assumed ability improvements. The oldest reported Air Dragon is Similion Longlife. At the time of his demise, he was 4,230 years old. No one knows if there is a limit to an Air Dragon's life, but it is likely that one does exist. The likelihood that a dragon older than Similion is in existence is slim, the possibilities do exist.

*Air Dragon Table*:

Age Category, AC & HD Modifier, Combat Modifier, Fear Modifier, Radius, Save Modifier
13, 1200-1600, +0, +1, 50 Yds, -4
14, 1601-2000, +1, +2, 60 Yds, -5
15, 2001-2400, +2, +3, 80 Yds, -6
16, 2401-2800, +3, +4, 100 Yds, -7
17, 2801-3200, +4, +5, 120 Yds, -8
18, 3201-3600, +5, +6, 140 Yds, -9
19, 3601-4000, +6, +7, 180 Yds, -10
20, 4001-4400, +7, +8, 220 Yds, -11
21, 4401-4800, +8, +9, 280 Yds, -12
22, 4801-5200, +9, +10, 320 Yds, -13
23, 5201-5600, +10, +11, 360 Yds, -14
24, 5601-6000+, +11, +12, 400 Yds, -15

[Note: The column headings don't seem to quite match the columns]

From _Realmspace_ (SJR2) by Dale "Slade" Henson


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 18, 2008)

*Dragon, Mithril*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVE TIME: Any
DIET: Special
INTElliGENCE: Exceptional (15-16)
TREASURE: Special
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1 (2-3)
ARMOR CLASS: 0 (base)
MOVEMENT: 9, Fl 36 (B)
HIT DICE: 12 (base) 
THAC0: 9
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3 + special
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-6/1-6/3-12
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Special
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Variable
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Variable
SIZE: G (40' base)
MORALE: Fanatic (17 base)
XP VALUE: Variable

Mithril dragons are graceful, slender creatures with long necks - which accounts for much of their relatively great body length - and comparatively small heads. They have tiny eyes, which are protected from the extreme sunlight by semi-reflectant silver corneas. Their scales are highly reflectant, presumably to minimize heat absorption. Their color, from hatching to old age, remains a fine burnished silver, similar to the metal which gives them their name.
Mithril dragons have all of the standard dragon characteristics as described in the _Monstrous Compendium_. Unlike other dragons, however, they seem to have no interest in treasure as such. Their sole goal in life seems to be to enjoy themselves by soaring in the great thermals that rise from the semi-molten surface of Radole. In personality, they seem more akin to the faerie dragon than to any other draconic species.

*Combat*: Mithril dragons never seek out combat, unless it looks as though an enemy is going to harm their eggs or their mates. Normally, they use their incredible speed and maneuverability to stay well out of harm's way. (They're not above taunting or teasing a prospective enemy, however.) If forced into combat, though, they are formidable opponents. They use their magic and innate abilities to maximum effect, and their breath weapon is absolutely lethal. Their favorite tactic is to swoop down on an enemy from out of the sun, make their most effective attack, then soar off again before the enemy can respond. A mithril dragon's greatest fear is of losing the ability to fly. For this reason, they are most likely to break off combat if they believe their opponent is able to strip them of this facility.

Age, Body Lgt., Tail Lgt., AC, Breath Weapon, Wizard Spells, MR, XP
1, 3'-6', 2'- 7', 3, 2d8+1, nil, nil, 1,400
2, 6'-14', 7'-16', 2, 4d8+2, nil, nil, 2,000
3, 14'-22', 16'-25', 1, 6d8+3, nil, 5%, 4,000
4, 22'-31', 25'-34', 0, 8d8+4, 1, 10%, 7,000
5, 31'-41', 34'-43', -1, lOd8+5, 2, 15%, 9,000
6, 41'-52', 43'-52', -2, 12d8+6, 3, 20%, 10,000
7, 52'-64', 52'-61', -3, 14d8+7, 3/1, 25%, 11,000
8, 64'-77', 61'-70', -4, 16d8+8, 3/2, 30%, 12,000
9, 77'-91', 70'-79', -5, 18d8+9, 3/2/1, 35%, 14,000
10, 91'-105', 79'-90', -6, 20d8+10, 3/3/1, 45%, 15,000
11, 105'-121', 90'-99', -7, 22d8+11, 3/3/2, 55%, 17,000
12, 121'-138', 99'-108', -8, 24d8+12, 3/3/3, 70%, 19,000

*Breath Weapon/Special Abilities*: A mithril dragon's breath weapon is a beam of blinding silver light, 100' long and 10' in diameter. This inflicts damage through a combination of heat and other forms of radiation. There is no known form of immunity that protects against this weapon. Targets receive a saving throw for half damage. Whether or not they succeed in this saving throw, targets must make a second save vs. breath weapon or be blinded for 1d6 hours. Mithril dragons cast their spells and use their magical abilities at 8th level, plus their combat modifier.
At birth, mithril dragons are immune to fire and heat. As they age, they gain the following additional powers: Very young: tongues, continuous duration; Young: forget three times per day; Juvenile: blink twice per day; Adult: conjure (fire) elemental once per day; Old: telekinesis three times per day; Very old: disintegrate once per day; Venerable: power word stun twice per day.

*Habitat/Society*: No one has ever seen an unwounded mithril dragon on the ground, and some sages believe that the creatures spend their entire lives soaring through the blistering air. If this is so, how they mate and produce offspring is a mystery. There are some who believe that mating takes place on the wing, and that the male carries the single egg on his back until it hatches. This theory is totally unsubstantiated, however.

Mithril dragons are usually solitary creatures, soaring alone in the fierce thermals. The dragons do sometimes gather into small groups, however, and play intricate games involving aerobatics and speed runs, combined with intricate wordplay and pun-making. The creatures have a well-developed sense of humor, and the best way to get on the good side of a mithril dragon is to tell it a joke it hasn't heard before.
Some mithril dragons have a mild curiosity about the inhabitants of the Ribbon on Radole. They never actually encroach on the temperate band - there are no thermals and updrafts to play in there, after all- but sometimes come close enough to watch the comings and goings of spelljamming vessels. The creatures have no knowledge of or interest in Darkside, and consider it a nasty place not worth visiting.
The dragons have no interest in treasure, and so collect none.

*Ecology*: Mithril dragons are the top of the food chain, feeding mainly on the great beetles, such as the steelback. Sometimes groups of younger mithril dragons will cooperate in frying a steelback with their breath weapons, then swooping down on the carcass and tearing off bitesized chunks until their hunger is satiated. The dragons eat surprisingly little for such massive creatures, giving some sages to think that the mithrils supplement their metabolic economy with solar energy they absorb through their skin.

From _Practical Planetology_ by Nigel Findley


----------



## Shade (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Shade (Jan 8, 2009)

Next month, I thought we'd try a fey theme.   As such, here are the unconverted fey for which I do not have the source material:

*Birthright fey*
Changeling, Faerie [Blood Spawn]
Dark Queen [Blood Spawn]
Faerie Queen [Blood Spawn]
Faerie, Seelie [Blood Spawn]
Faerie, Unseelie, Living Evil Faerie [Blood Spawn]

*Fey from other settings*
Plainsjan [Realmspace (SJR2)]

*Other potential fey*
Ancestor [Shaman]
Fachan [Celts Campaign Sourcebook (HR3)]
Fairy [Supplement IV: Gods, Demigods, Heroes]
Phouka [Celts Campaign Sourcebook (HR3)]
Sidhe [Tall Tales of the Wee Folk (PC1)]

I'd appreciate any you wouldn't mind posting.


----------



## freyar (Jan 8, 2009)

Blood Spawn is available as a free download in the WotC 2e and older download section.  Here it is.


----------



## Shade (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks!  That cuts Echohawk's work in half, eh?


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is the entry for fairies (what remarkably little there is of it!) from Supplement IV. I don't have a printed copy of that, only the PDF, which makes it easier to copy/paste. The others will have to wait until tomorrow -- it's late here and I'm about to head to bed 

These fairies come from the "Eastern Mythos" section of Supplement IV, which seems to be primarily based on Chinese mythology.

*FAIRIES* 
Armor Class -- 7
Move: 9"
Hit Points: 25 
Magic Ability: (See Below) 
Fighter Ability: 2nd Level
Psionic Ability: Class 4

At the top of every large mountain is a group of 1-10 Fairies. These beings stand 1 foot tall with gossamer wings and a delicate elfin appearance. One member of this group is a 15th level wizard and the rest are from the 7th to the 10th. They are very afraid of mortals and will react violently at any incursion of their land.


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 9, 2009)

*Plainsjan*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Deserts of Anadia and other planets
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Colony
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Night
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Average (8-10)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral evil

NO. APPEARING: 2d6
ARMOR CLASS: 7
MOVEMENT 12
HIT DIE: 5
THAC0: 16
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE/ATTACKS: 1d2/1d2/1d4
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Poison
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Immune to poison
SIZE: S (3' tall)
MORALE: Average (11-12)
XP VALUE: 270 each

These creatures look much like gremlins or imps, belonging in fact to the same family. Devilish little creatures that love to prey upon those weaker or in smaller numbers, the plainsjan have pointed little ears much like those of elves, but they have very sharp teeth and large claws for their size. Their small but stout tails are sometimes used for balance when feeding upon taller targets.

*Combat*: The plainsjan is a creature that thrives almost completely upon the freshly killed flesh of umber hulks, supplementing the diet with other humanoids or creatures. When plainsjan attack, they always do so in numbers that warrant their winning. They attack in groups, biting and scratching from as many different directions as possible.
The bite of a plainsjan has a slight intoxicating effect which is easily shaken off. A successful save vs. poison, with a bonus of +1 , easily eliminates its effects. The poison otherwise causes one to fight at -1 because of the slight delirium. Besides, the victim's Strength, Dexterity, Wisdom, and Intelligence temporarily fall one point for 2d4 rounds. This poison effect is cumulative, which makes these creatures dangerous opponents if not properly dealt with quickly.
Their claws are so sharp that, due to blood loss, they inflict an additional point of damage for each of two subsequent melee rounds unless the wounds are dealt with immediately. When these pests attack, they usually use all three attack modes each melee round.

*Habitat/Society*: These creatures live in tight family-and friend-oriented clans. These groups of plainsjan hunt and fight together. They tend to be quite territorial as well.
Plainsjan prefer to live in arid areas where water is hard to find. Currently, most are near the Anadian equator, but a few have been spotted in the deserts of Toril. This spread is due to the carelessness of spelljamming adventurers, or perhaps the vitality of some people's evil streak. Wherever they are seen, plainsjan run rampant, killing everything they can.
When these creatures breed, their progeny are always born in sets of twos-either identical twins or multiple sets of identical twins are born. The twins spend the rest of their lives together, sharing the same mates and food supplies.


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 9, 2009)

Ancestor Spirits are definitely not fey, and I have no idea why I might have tagged them as such. On the other hand, they might qualify as Deathless, so I've scanned them anyway .

Note that the stat blocks for creatures from _Shaman_ are slightly different from most 2e creatures, since they are primarily designed to work with the rules for shamans.

*Ancestors*
CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any/Sacred Mountains
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET. Sacrifices
INTELLIGENCE: 14
ALIGNMENT: Any lawful

No. APPEARING: 4-400
ARMOR CLASS: 10
MOVEMENT: 10
HIT DICE: 1
THAC0: 20
No. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By traditional weapon
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +1 or better to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M
MORALE: Champion (15-16)
XP VALUE: 60

In areas where the inhabitants revere and respect their deceased relatives and ancestors, an image of the departed lingers, perpetuated by the memory of the living. Appearing as large crowds, the youngest ancestors stand to the fore while the vague outlines of the almost forgotten lurk at the rear. Only those remembered in folktales, or those still remembered by the living, can appear individually, and these always appear as the living remember them, rather than as they actually were.
Only ancestors of the previous generation and the figures of folklore and myth can undertake individual actions. The total number of ancestors who can attack, speak, or aid a shaman is usually equal to the current size of a community +2d20 ancestors, plus hero spirits as appropriate.

*Combat*: Ancestor spirits fight with whatever weapons are traditionally wielded by the tribe they watch over.

*Accepted Alignments*: Any lawful.

*Familiarity*: Ancestors automatically accept any shaman descended from them. Establishing relations with a foreign set of ancestors usually requires that the shaman offer sacrifice to them (worth at least 100 gp) and prove willing to protect their people.

*Demands*: The ancestors want two things from the living: their continued remembrance, and food. To ensure that they are remembered, they usually encourage the living to memorize tales of past heroes and lists of their forbears' names. To acquire food, they demand the community hold elaborate ritual meals in their honor. The food nourishes the ancestors as their descendants consume it.
Ancestors do not require sacrifice directly from the shamans. But, if their descendants turn away from them, ancestors usually hold the community's shamans responsible, so that it is in the shamans' interests to ensure that the people remember and venerate the Ancestors.
Ancestors further demand that the people continue to live in the traditions of their community. They insist that the people maintain ancient customs and rituals, that traditional leaders are respected and obeyed, and that the spirits are respected.

*Benefits*: As a group they may grant any spells from the tribal shaman's list up to and including 6th-level spells, and standard priests' spells up to and including 2nd-level spells. Individually, they have insufficient power to fuel spells.
Ancestors have a degree of control over their descendants, and any property which was once theirs. So, they may make any descendant fertile or virile, barren or impotent as they wish. They may also aid or hinder warriors in battle (Bless or Curse them at will), and "guide" any weapon one of them once owned when it is in the hands of one of their descendants (so that it becomes a nonmagical +1 weapon). They can also affect the fertility and health of any herd or flock they once tended, or the fertility of any. field the community has traditionally farmed.


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if the Fachan is a fey or possibly a humanoid or monstrous humanoid.

*Fachan*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Temperate hills, mountains, and rough
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7)
TREASURE: U (Z)
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 9
HIT DICE: 5
THAC0: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: by weapon (Strength 18/50)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (6/ tall)
MORALE: Steady (11-12)
XP VALUE: 270

The fachan is a roughly humanoid creature that haunts the rugged hills and mountains of Scotland. Its appearance is very striking; it has one leg placed centrally under its body, one arm sprouting from the middle of its chest, and one eye in the middle of its face. It has a single tuft of extremely tough hair rising from the top of its head.
Despite only having one leg, the fachan is both quick and agile and makes a formidable opponent. They prefer to ambush lone travelers on the mountains at night or in foul weather but have been known to attack isolated farmsteads for food.
*Combat*: The fachan has a strength of 18/50 and gains a +1 attack bonus and +3 damage bonus when using a weapon. An unarmed fachan can tear with its single claw for 1d6 damage. Fachans use melee weapons such as clubs and axes, preferring brute force over subtlety. Their main tactic is a fast surprise attack, seeking to overwhelm the opponent quickly by sheer force.
*Habitat/Society*: Fachans live in caves and other sheltered places in the wildest and bleakest of hills and mountains. They have also been known to lair in abandoned stone cottages in the mountains, and the temporary huts used by shepherds in upland summer pastures. They are entirely solitary; fachans are only seen together if compelled by some more powerful creature. Nothing is known of their reproductive habits, if any, but they can live indefinitely unless they are killed in combat or by some accident.
*Ecology*: Fachans eat any form of meat and seem to waylay humans principally for food. They also eat any wild animals that they can overcome by force and surprise. They scavenge from carcasses they find on the mountainside but do not set traps for game. They do not alter their environment at all, apart from littering their lairs with bones and debris and any valuables that their victims may have been carrying.

*Phouka*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Temperate
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Average (8-10)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: varies
MOVEMENT: varies
HIT DICE: varies
THAC0: varies
NO. OF ATTACKS: varies
DAMAGE/ATTACK: varies
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: varies
MORALE: Unsteady (5-7)
XP VALUE: varies

The phouka is a very strange creature. It seems to have no natural form of its own but can take any shape it pleases at will. It delights in playing tricks on humans, changing into appealing shapes like gold rings and waiting to be picked up. Once picked up, it may abruptly change into a huge rock, a mule, or anything else.
It is also fond of changing into a fine horse and waiting for someone to mount it. It then takes off at breakneck speed, carrying its unfortunate rider over precipitous mountain passes, through gorse and briar hedges, and into all sorts of perilous and frightening situations, before finally depositing the rider in a hedge, pool, or dungheap and cantering off, whinnying with laughter. The rider will suffer no injury except to his pride on these wild rides, as long as he can stay on his wild mount.
The phouka seems to be motivated by its sense of humor rather than any desire to do harm or cause trouble--it loves mischief but does not intentionally cause injury.
*Combat*: Phoukas avoid combat whenever they can, either by turning into something very fast and fleeing or by turning into something very small and hiding. If cornered, a phouka might turn into a huge and frightening monster like a dragon but will always try to flee at the first opportunity. A phouka has all the physical abilities of any creature it turns into but retains its own intelligence and does not have spellcasting abilities or magical protections in any form.
*Habitat/Society*: Phoukas mainly haunt wild areas but never stray too far from human settlements. They particularly like waiting for victims by the roadside. It is not known how (or whether) phoukas reproduce--various claims have been made but no one has been able to prove that they were observing phoukas and not some other species.
*Ecology*: Phoukas seem to be omnivores. They often turn into goats in order to eat, apparently because goats can eat almost anything. They scavenge and steal rather than hunt.


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 9, 2009)

The sidhe is going to take me a while to do. I don't have a paper copy of PC1, only the PDF version. Unfortunately the official PDF version is a bad scan which I cannot copy/paste from, and since that's a "how to play monsters as PCs" book, I need to type in about two pages of text for a conversion to be doable.


----------



## Shade (Jan 9, 2009)

Go ahead and put the sidhe at a lower priority.  We can tackle them last.  We should have plenty more to work with in the meantime.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2009)

Since next month's theme will be plants, here are the remaining unconverted plants for which I don't have the original source.  Any you could post would be most appreciated.  

Bog Moss [Polyhedron #67]
Forest Moss [Polyhedron #67]
Swamp Moss [Polyhedron #67]
Treant, Frost [Polyhedron #116]
Plantman (Malatran Mold Man) [Polyhedron #121]

Strangle Vine [Creature Catalog (DMR2)]
Hydravine, Giant [Shattered Statue (DQ1)]

Moonflower [Night Howlers (PC4)]
Wolfsbane [Night Howlers (PC4)]

Shadowsponge ("Air Stealer") [Lost Ships (SJR1)]
Strangler [Practical Planetology (SJR4)]

Treant, Evil (Blackroot) [Shadow Rift]
Thorn Ogre [Sylvan Veil]


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Strangle Vine*
Armor Class: 9
Hit Dice: 8 hp per 1' square (S to L) 
Move: 0'
Attacks: 1 
Damage: Special
No. Appearing: See below
Save As: Normal Man
Morale: 12
Treasure Type: U
Intelligence: 0
Alignment Netural
XP Value: 10 per 1' square

_Monster Type_: Lowlife (Rare). 
A strangle vine looks like 1d10 ordinary creepers (up to 20 feet long) dangling from the branches of a tree. It is touch-sensitive and attempts to entangle any individual moving into or through it. Creatures moving through the vines must make a saving throw vs. paralysis or become entangled. Entangled victims suffer 1d4 points of strangulation damage per round and, since the vine is firmly anchored to its tree, can even be pulled off their feet.
A character with a Strength of 6 or more has a 5%  chance of breaking free of the vine by tugging at it, but the more a victim struggles, the tighter the vine clings. Weaker characters have a greater chance of escaping than strong ones. For each point of Strength under 6, the chance increases by 5% (for example, 20% for Strength 3).
An alternative means of breaking free is to cut away a sufficient area of vines (8 hp per square foot) with an edged weapon. Characters caught in the vine may attack it with a penalty of -4 to attack rolls. An area equal to the height of the character being attacked needs to be cleared to break free. Alternatively, if the the entire area taken up by the plant is cleared, the victim will be released.
_Terrain_: Woods, Jungle, Swamp.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hydravine, Giant*

This one is a little strange. The "AD&D Game System Combined Monsters Statistics Table" in the back of DQ1 has the following entry for "Hydravine, Giant":

Name: Hydravine, Giant
AC: 7
HD: Var.
hp: Var.
#AT: Var.
Dmg: 1d6 (x #attacks)
MV: 0"
AL: N
THAC0: 13
Book: New
SA: 
SD:
(Those last two columns are just left blank.)

The similar "Combined Statistics Table for DRAGONQUEST Game System has even less information. Almost all the columns for the hydravine are left blank, with exception of "Armor" (NA) "MV/TMR" (0/0) and "PAGE" (New).

As far as I can see, the hydravine does not actually appear anywhere in the adventure itself. I only own the PDF of this one, not the printed adventure, but that means I can seach more easily, and there is no sign of the vine.

I'm not sure there is enough information there to warrant a conversion, so we might need to just drop this from the unconverted pile.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Thorn Ogre*
Six-inch thorns of heavy wood, sharp as daggers, grow out of the walls and ceiling of this chamber. The floor, in contrast, is so smooth it almost appears polished. A ramp on the opposite side of the room leads still upward. 
Suddenly, the wall of the chamber near the ramp bulges outward, the wood creaking and groaning. The bulge takes on a humanoid shape and splits off 
from the trunk of the tree, becoming a hulking figure made entirely of living wood, covered in sharp thorns and wielding a club formed from the substance of its own body. It moved toward you with surprising swiftness.

Aware that others might find the tomb and overcome the Tree, the Irda took steps to protect the body of their fallen hero. As soon as one of the heroes enters this area, the movement triggers a spell that calls forth the tomb’s guardian, a kind of wood elemental in the shape of an ogre formed from the living wood of the tree and covered in sharp thorns.

Thorn Ogre: AC 1; MV 9; HD 8; hp 55; THAC0 13; #AT 1, Dmg 2d6 (thorns); SW suffers double damage from fire attacks; SZ L (9' tall); ML fearless (20); Int low (5); AL N; XP 650. 

The Thorn Ogre is virtually mindless and is not under the control of the Irda Tree. It exists solely to defend the tomb and keep all trespassers away. The heroes must defeat the ogre to pass into the tomb chamber itself. If the heroes defeat the guardian and later return to this room, it does not reappear.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 20, 2009)

Neither of these plants is really a "creature", but they do have stat blocks, so...

*Moonflowers*
Armor Class: 9
Hit Dice: 1 hp
Move: 0
Attacks: 0
Damage: Nil
No. Appearing: 4d10
Save As: Normal Man
Morale: 12
Treasure Type: Nil
Intelligence: 0
Alignment: Neutral
XP Value: 0

_Monster Type_: Lowlife (Rare)
Moonflowers are small, delicate planes sometimes found growing next to wolfsbane. Their primary value lies in their blossoms, which bloom every full moon from spring thaw to first frost. Each plant has a 50% chance of producing 1d4 blossoms per month.
something within the blossoms inhibits the transformation process of lycanthropy. Eating a blossom within an hour an in involuntary transformation adds +4 to a werecreatures's saving throw to resist the transformation. Consuming ten blossoms makes the save automatic, and prevents voluntary transformations for 6d4 hours.
Although moonflowers may be cultivated, transplanted plants have a 50% chance of dying within a week.

*Wolfsbane*
Armor Class: 9
Hit Dice: 1 hp
Move: 0
Attacks: 0
Damage: Nil
No. Appearing: 4d10
Save As: Normal Man
Morale: 12
Treasure Type: Nil
Intelligence: 0
Alignment: Neutral
XP Value: 0

_Monster Type_: Lowlife (Common)
Wolfsbane, known as aconite in New Averoigne and as monkshood in other nations, is a poisonous plant related to buttercups. The flowers are helmet-shaped, and come in blue, yellow, white, and occasionally a mxture of two colors.
Aconite, the active poison within the plant, may be extracted from the roots. Weapons coated with aconite do +1 damage, whether or not the opponent is a lycanthrope. Lycanthropes hit with an aconite-coated weapon must save vs. poison or run away in fear (use the were-form's saving throws).


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Frost Treants*
The trees are frost treants, an evil variety of treant. If the PCs move to within 20 feet, take any hostile action, or leave the path, they attack.

Frost Treants (15): INT: Average (10); AL: CE; AC: 0; MV: 12; HD: 7; HP: 38 each (seven in front group) 10 (eight in rear guard); THAC0: 13; #AT: 2; DMG: 2d8; SA: nil (these treants cannot animate the tree around them); SD: Never surprised; SZ: H; ML: 15.
Frost treants hate all living, breathing things, but they tend to attack sentient beings rather than animals. They will continue to attack until they or the PCs are dead. The runestone lies in a clearing further down the path past the frost treants. The treants will not enter the clearing, so if the party can win their way past the seven that were at the front of the party, they will be safe from further attacks by them.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 20, 2009)

(I'll post the remainder of these plants tomorrow; it's late and I have a game to prep now.)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks!  Good gaming.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 22, 2009)

*Moss*

*Bog Moss*
CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Tropical and temperate swamps and forests
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non-
TREASURE: Incidental
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1-4
ARMOR CLASS: 9
MOVEMENT: 1
HIT DICE: 2
THACO: 19
NO. OF ATTACKS: 0
DAMAGE/ATTACK: Special
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L (10' cube)
MORALE: Average (10)
XP VALUE: 175

*Forest Moss*
CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Tropical and temperate swamps and forests
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Night
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: Incidental
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Evil
NO. APPEARING: 1-6
ARMOR CLASS: 7
MOVEMENT: 6
HIT DICE: 5
THACO: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 0
DAMAGE/ATTACK: Special
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L (10' cube)
MORALE: Steady (11)
XP VALUE: 975

*Swamp Moss*
CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Tropical and temperate swamps and forests
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: Incidental
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Evil
NO. APPEARING: 1-4
ARMOR CLASS: 6
MOVEMENT: 3
HIT DICE: 8
THACO: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 0
DAMAGE/ATTACK: Special
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L (10' cube)
MORALE: Steady (11)
XP VALUE: 2,000

Bog moss appears as a rich green mass of vegetable matter, usually found in approximately 10' cubes. The creature nestles in bowl-like earth and rock formations, making itself appear as a normal patch of moss upon the ground.

*Combat*: Unwary creatures who trod upon the moss fall into the mass of it, where they will be devoured. The bog moss' digestive juices inflict 10 points of damage per round until the victim dies and is ingested. The bog moss' body is more unstable than quicksand; creatures which fall into its body cannot gain purchase to climb out. It is difficult to rescue a trapped creature, as the bog moss' digestive juices also consume organic matter, including ropes and wooden poles. Only chains, metal cables, and magic might be employed successfully.

*Habitat/Society*: A bog moss prefers to locate where rich soil is within easy reach. Every spring, each bog moss produces about a dozen spores which fly off with the wind. Those landing on suitable soil quickly take root and begin to grow. As the bog moss grows beyond a 2' cube, it no longer needs roots, and they dissolve. A bog moss does not collect treasure. However, sometimes coins, armor and weapons can be found beneath a bog moss -- remnants of victims.

*Ecology*: Bog mosses eat dirt, other plants, and any creatures which fall into its mass. When meals become sparse, the plant exists through photosynthesis. The moss is especially fond of ferns.
Bog moss has no natural enemies. However, mages have been known to seek the moss' spores for use in magical elixirs and as spell components.

*Forest Moss*: Forest moss is similar to bog moss. However, it is more mobile and actively seeks out creatures for food. Forest moss is sensitive to light and is more active in the evenings. It is only found in wooded areas, usually beneath large trees where there is plenty of shade.

*Swamp Moss*: This more powerful form of bog moss requires a wet environment. Because so much of its body is water, it takes only half-damage from fire-based spells. Cold-based spells put the creature in a form of suspended animation.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 22, 2009)

*Plantman (Malatran Mold Man)*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Tropical/Swamps, moist jungle
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Tribe
ACTIVITY CYCLE:	Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Average (8-10)
TREASURE: O, P
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 6-24 or 30-300
ARMOR CLASS: 4
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 1 to 12
THAC0: By HD
NO. OF ATTACKS:	1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-4 + 1/level or by weapon
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: Medium/Large (4'-9')
MORALE:	Average (8-10)
XP VALUE: Variable

Malatran plant men are medium to large sized, bipedal fungus creatures. They have sharp, thorn-like claws, and leaf-like tendrils form a fringe on their shoulders, abdomens, and limbs. A topknot of these tendrils sits at the apex of the plantman's head.
Malatran plantmen have brown skin and green tendrils. They are 4 feet tall, plus 1/2-foot per Hit Die. Although they do not have a spoken language, they communicate by sign language and vocalized cries, and can learn to understand Nubari and other languages (by lip reading) at the cost of a proficiency slot. Other hero characters can learn to understand (but not speak) the "Plantman language" at the cost of a proficiency slot.

*Combat*: Parties of plantmen hunt near their lairs. In the forest, plantmen blend in to their surroundings giving them the same ability to move silently and hide in shadows as rangers of their level. Plantmen will attack any form of animal life for food. Malatran plantmen will use their natural camouflage capabilities to ambush opponents.
Half of the plantmen in a group have 1 or 2 HD, while 25% have 3 or 4 HD. The rest are 5 or 6 HD (equal chances). For every 50 plantmen, there is a sub chief with 7 or 8 HD and 1d4+1 bodyguards of 5 HD each. Each tribe of plantmen is led by a chief with 10 HD and 2d4 bodyguards with 6 HD each. Half of the plantmen encountered carry spears, while the others use clubs or go without weapons (equal chances).
Chiefs can also attack with spores; victims must make a saving throw vs. poison or be paralyzed, dying in 5d4 minutes unless treated by a cure disease spell. Victims who die in this manner are reborn 1d4+20 hours later as plantmen with 6 HD. These individuals become the chief's bodyguards.
Plantmen larger than 7' tall suffer damage as large creatures but also gain the benefit of wielding two-handed weapons with one hand. They are immune to charm and electrical attacks, except for charm plants, and take half damage from waterbased attacks. Fire-based attacks cause double damage and require plantmen to make a saving throw vs. paralyzation or flee for 1d6 rounds before another save can be attempted. Player character plantmen can be fighters, rangers, wizards, priests, fighter/priests, or fighter/wizards. All plantmen heroes can move silently and hide in shadows as rangers when in forest terrain. Preserving the forest and natural habitat of plantmen is the primary reason that some plant men adventure and become Malatran heroes. Spell-casting plantmen are unable to use fire- or cold-based spells. Further, their healing spells are ineffective on animal-based life forms.

*Habitat/Society*: Plantmen form primitive, settled tribes. Theil lairs are usually found in the undrebrush of warm forests and jungles, though some tribes have lairs in underground places as well. Tribes are very territorial.
Plantmen co-exist well with plant and fungus life. They often use shriekers to guard their lairs, and plant men native to
the lair can pass by those shriekers unnoticed. Russet plant is usually found in the vicinity of a plantman lair as well.
New Malatran plantmen are created by russet mold, by their leaders' spore attacks, or by budding from their leaders. Leaders are 10+ HD (and therefore non-adventuring) plantmen and can only bud if food is plentiful. Plantmen heroes are too young to bud new plantmen.
Plantmen have been known to associate with myconids, which view them as rustic cousins.

*Ecology*: Plantmen live by scavenging and hunting. They will eat meat in any condition, from fresh to carrion. In times of great need, they have been known to eat other plantmen, though they seldom attack members of their own or an allied tribe.
Plantmen can suffer from dehydration when adventuring outside of very moist, swampy areas. They must wet themselves twice a day or lose two Constitution points per missed bath. Lost Constitution points are regained at the rate of two points per bath. A waterskin provides enough water for a single wetting.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 22, 2009)

*Treant, Evil (Blackroot)*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Tepest
FREQUENCY: Unique
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE:	Any
DIET: Carnivorous
INTELLIGENCE: Very (11)
TREASURE: Qx5, X
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic evil
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 12 (84 hit points)
THAC0: 9
NO. OF ATTACKS:	2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 4d6/4d6 (branches)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Animate trees, spells
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Spells
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: H (18'tall)
MORALE:	Elite (14)
XP VALUE: 14,000

The domain of Tepest has long suffered under the evil of the three hags who rule it. Their wickedness has seeped into the land, permeating it and poisoning even the plants and beasts of the forests. Perhaps the most awful example of this corrupting taint is the dreaded Blackroot. This evil treant dwells southwest of Lake Kronov, near the border of the Shadow Rift. None who pass through these woods do so without attracting his notice and, if care is not taken, his wrath.
Blackroot stands just over eighteen feet tall and looks like an ancient oak. His bark is grooved and rough, providing excellent protection from physical attacks. His branches are long and gnarled, never sprouting leaves or showing even the faintest hints of bud or blossom. When he wishes to be seen for what he is, a gnarled face appears to form out of the fissures and grooves of his bark. A great and terrible maw, shaped like an inverted V, opens up beneath two knotty eyes.
Blackroot, like most treants of any alignment, is able to speak with the animals of the forest. His evil is so pervasive, however, that the traditionally neutral animals of the forest near him have become neutral evil. Thus, even the most innocent creature in Blackroot's realm can be a potential enemy. Blackroot speaks the languages of Tepest and each of its neighboring domains. He seems to have no understanding of writing, not recognizing it as a form of communication.

*Combat*: Those who enter the forest attempting to destroy Blackroot are seldom seen again. If they are not destroyed by the wilderness which he commands, they usually perish in combat with this ancient, evil creature when they find him. Blackroot can attack twice per combat round, inflicting 4d6 points of damage with each blow that strikes its target. His tremendous strength and mass is such that it enables him to crumple even plate armor as easily as if it were cardboard.
Blackroot's thick bark provides him with excellent protection from most attacks. However, his plantlike biology makes him very vulnerable to attacks made with magical or mundane fire. Any weapon or spell that employs fire gains a +4 bonus on the attack and inflicts an extra +1 point of damage per die. In addition, Blackroot suffers a -4 penalty on all saving throws against fire-based attacks.
Because of this vulnerability, Blackroot quickly attempts to destroy anyone who is careless with fires in his woods. As he is well aware of the danger that such enemies pose, he prefers to act indirectly, sending savage wolves and other animals of the forest to destroy fire-wielding enemies for him. Only if these means fail will he seek a direct confrontation.
The infusion of evil from the tainted soil of Tepest has given him several magical abilities that most of his kind do not possess. Once per day he may cast the following spells as a 12th-level druid: 1st-animal friendship,
entangle, locate animals or plants, putrefy food or drink; 2nd-charm person or mammal, create water, speak with animals, warp wood; 3rd-hold animal, plant growth, snare, spike growth, summon insects; 4th-animal summoning I, call woodland beings, hold plant, repel insects, speak with plants; 5th-animal growth, animal summoning II, antiplant shell, wall of thorns; 6th-antianimal shell, speak with monsters. Blackroot has no need of components for his' spells; they are all simple acts of will.
Blackroot has the ability to animate the trees of his forest, causing them to obey his mental commands. It takes one round for an animated tree to uproot itself, but once this is done it is fully mobile. At any given time he may have two such followers doing his bidding. These trees conform to the statistics for mature treants, having 10 Hit Dice and inflicting 3d6 points of damage with each of their two attacks. They are not actually intelligent but do serve as extensions of Blackroot's own consciousness. Trees under his control must remain within sixty yards of their master, or they revert to their normal status.

*Habitat/Society*: Blackroot began his life as a tree, not a treant. He was a majestic and noble plant towering above the other trees of the forest and fairly radiating health and stamina. Indeed, so wondrous was this fine oak that a sect of druids settled around it to protect and nurture the ancient plant.
It was not long, of course, before the hags who rule Tepest took notice both of the tree and its protectors. They saw that more and more people were turning to the ways of the druids, venerating nature and balance. Such a shift in attention away from the action of the coven was unacceptable to the darklords.
In order to set things straight, the hags decided to destroy the druids, making an example of them to the other inhabitants of Tepest. One by one, each of the druids was transformed into a twisted and putrefied tree. As these newly created trees took root, the other flora and fauna of the wilds began to change until they too were twisted and corrupted. So sinister and terrible were these new trees that the people of Tepest began to avoid the woods.
The great oak, however, they reserved for special attention. In their horrible iron cauldron, they brewed a special draught composed of things dark and dreadful. When their terrible brew was finished, they took it out into the forest and dribbled it on the roots of the tree. Every night for a month the trio gathered around the tree at midnight and repeated their dark ritual. In the end, as a full moon the color of blood rose into a cloudless sky, the great oak's transformation was completed. With the hags dancing and cackling over their success, Blackroot was born.
Over the years, this once-great tree has become more and more evil. Through the plants and animals of the forest, he keeps a careful eye on all that transpires in the Brujamonte. While he is not under any form of mental domination, he does the bidding of the hags out of respect for their greater evil and in the hopes that he might one day replace them as the master of Tepest.

*Ecology*: Blackroot survives on a diet of human, demihuman, and humanoid flesh. Because of the large number of goblins that infest the woods of Tepest, he is frequently able to satisfy his hunger without molesting travelers on the Timori Road. From time to time, however, he becomes hungry for sweeter, human flesh. Generally, this happens about once a month.
Anyone who enters the forests of southwestern Tepest instantly becomes aware of that place's evil nature. The trees produce bitter fruit, the streams are brackish, stinging insects swarm everywhere, and thorny undergrowth hinders progress in every direction.

*Adventure Ideas*: The players might come into contact with Blackroot and his forest entirely by accident. Such an encounter could easily occur as they traveled the Timori Road into or out of Tepest. Blackroot frequently orders his trees to attack caravans and parties traveling on that highway to satisfy his hunger for flesh.
On the other hand, the destruction of the druid cult could also be used as a motivation for the heroes to enter the Brujamonte. The very nature of this corrupted wood should entice any druid in the party to examine its mysteries. Groups without such a person in their company could easily be contacted and hired to learn what happened to the druids who once lived in Tepest.
Adventures centering on Blackroot should focus not only on the destruction of the evil treant but also on the restoration of the area. This was once an area of great natural splendor and, with an enormous amount of effort, it might someday be restored to that state.
Of course, the hags who rule Tepest are certain to take notice of anyone who attempts to destroy their handiwork. They take pride in the malignant ugliness of the Brujamonte, and heroes attempting to set right the changes that they have made are certain to be looked upon as challengers to their authority. As such, the hags will simply seek to destroy them.
In Prince of Shadows, the encounters in Blackroot's forest should be used merely as incentive for the heroes to turn back toward Briggdarrow. If they have entered the Brujamonte, they must have either missed or ignored the events that were intended to pull them into the adventure.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 22, 2009)

*Strangler*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Plains
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVE TIME: Any
DIET: Predator
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 4 (7)
MOVEMENT: Nil
HIT DICE: 6
THAC0: 14
NO. OF ATTACKS:	1-6
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Paralysis, crush
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: G (25' diameter)
MORALE:	Elite (14)
XP VALUE: 3,000

Stranglers are camivorous plants native to the disk world of Plata. The plant's central body is short and stocky -- roughly spherical and about 3 feet in diameter. Extending out from this center are 8 "tentacles," arrayed evenly around the plant, each about 10-12 feet long. These tentacles resemble thick green vines, about the thickness of a man's wrist, and extend outward along the ground from the central body. The tentacles are dark green, while the central body is a light greenish-yellow.
The green coloration of a strangler implies that the plant is at least partially photosynthetic. But this isn't its only source of sustenance. Although the long tentacular vines are usually stationary, they can under the right circumstances move extremely fast. The "right circumstances" is the approach of an animal of some kind within range of one or more tentacles. Tentacles lash out in an attempt to capture the animal and drag it into a fleshy mouth that opens in the top of the central body. Once the animal is "swallowed," the strangler's digestive enzymes dissolve it over a period of several hours.
Nobody knows exactly what senses a strangler possesses. It is unaffected by either darkness or bright light, and doesn't react to sound or silence. Most sages agree that the creature somehow senses movement, since it will never attack a motionless creature that it hasn't already captured with at least one tentacle.

*Combat*: At the first moment that a potential prey comes within range, one or more of the tentacles lashes out and attempts to wrap itself around the animal. This requires a successful attack roll. A successful capture means that the target creature is grasped by at least one tentacle, and suffers 1d8 hit points of crushing damage. Each subsequent round - unless the creature manages to escape - the tentacle continues to crush its target for maximum damage, and attempts to drag it towards the central body of the plant. Unless the plant has to contend with more than one target simultaneously, it will continue to wrap more tentacles around its prey as the unfortunate animal is dragged closer to its central body. A single creature  an be attacked by no more than 6 tentacles. Subsequent tentacle attacks receive a +2 bonus to their attack rolls for each tentacle already gripping the target.
In addition to crushing damage, the tentacles of a strangler inflict a more insidious attack on their prey. The tentacles secrete an enzymatic mixture which causes paralysis in its prey. Each round that a creature is in the grip of a strangler, it must make a saving throw vs. poison or become paralyzed. This paralysis lasts until the creature is either dead or freed from the grip of the strangler; in the latter case, the paralysis fades gradually over a period of 2d8 rounds. For each additional tentacle in excess of one that grips a single victim, that victim suffers a -1 penalty to its saving throw against paralysis.
Once the strangler has shoved its victim into its fleshy mouth, the victim suffers 1d10 hit points of damage each round from enzymatic secretions (save vs. acid for half damage). In addition, the victim must save vs. breath weapons with a -5 penalty each round it's in the plant's mouth or be paralyzed. The body of a dead creature will be dissolved and unrecoverable after 2d12 hours.
The easiest way to free a victim from a strangler tentacle is to cut off the tentacle. A tentacle has AC 7 - as opposed to AC 4 for the central body - and can withstand only 2d8 hit points of damage before it's destroyed. Damage inflicted on tentacles isn't counted against the strangler's total "hit point pool," and can't kill the creature. Only hits against the central body can actually kill the creature. A strangler can regenerate a destroyed tentacle in 1 d6 days. It can regenerate multiple tentacles at the same time, although the time complete regeneration takes is increased by one day for each tentacle in excess of one that the plant must re-grow.
A strong, un-paralyzed creature might be able to tear itself free from a strangler, or at least prevent itself from being dragged into the central maw. To free himself from a tentacle, a character must make a "bend bars" roll based on Strength. A successful roll means the creature has tom free from one tentacle. Such an attempt takes one entire round in which the character can do nothing else. (Breaking free from a tentacle doesn't mean that same tentacle can't attack again on the next round, of course.)
High Strength can also let a character prevent a strangler from dragging him within range of its mouth. The procedure is as follows: First, consider that each tentacle gripping the character has a Strength of 16. Now add together the Strength scores of the captured character plus any other characters who are trying to help him pull away. Compare this to the Strength total of the tentacles currently holding the character. If the characters' total Strength is greater than or equal to the strangler's total strength - that is, 16 times the number of tentacles gripping the victim then the plant is unable to pull its prey any closer to its mouth. If the characters' total Strength is less than the strangler's total strength, however, the plant continues to drag its prey closer. (For example: Balfas the warrior (Str 14) is grabbed by two strangler tentacles. Balfas' friends Adria (Str 9) and Lykan (Str 12) try to help him resist the plant's pull. The characters' total Strength is 35; the strangler's total Strength for the two tentacles is 32 (16 X 2). Balfas and friends can resist the pull of the strangler... just. If the plant scores a hit with another tentacle, Balfas and his two friends will be unable to resist any longer.) It's important to remember that anyone trying to help a captured victim is by definition within range of at least one other tentacle...
Fire- and heat-based attacks do double damage to a strangler. All other attack forms do normal damage. Since the plant has no mind as such, it is totally immune to charm, illusions, and other mind-affecting magic.

*Habitat/Society*: Stranglers are non- mobile and totally unintelligent. They cannot communicate with their own kind in any way.
Every 250 days or so, a single blood-red flower blooms atop a strangler's central body. This flower is beautiful to see, but smells of carrion. The flower remains open for several days, then the seed pod below the flower bursts, scattering seeds to the winds. Since there are no insects or birds on Plata to fertilize the stranglers, the plants must depend solely on the wind to do so - not a particularly effective strategy. The relative frequency of the plants proves that this scheme does work, however.

*Ecology*: Stranglers are virtually perfect "opportunistic predators." If animal prey wanders within its grasp, the plant will eat it. If no animals come near, however, the plant is perfectly happy to subsist purely on photosynthesis.
The humanoids of Plata hate stranglers with a passion, and have sometimes tried to wipe the entire species out... with little to no success. The aarakocra consider the red blossoms to be the greatest of delicacies, and sometimes will risk attacks from stranglers to snatch the flowers.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 22, 2009)

*Shadowsponge ("Air Stealer")*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any space
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary or groups
ACTIVITY CYCLE:	Any
DIET: Special
INTELLIGENCE: Semi- (2-4)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1-6
ARMOR CLASS: 9
MOVEMENT: Fl 13 (C)
HIT DICE: 7 + 7
THAC0: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS:	1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-4/round (constriction) or 1 (ram)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Gas effects
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: G (ovoid, 36'+ long)
MORALE:	Steady (11)
X.P. VALUE: 1400

These strange monsters are feared by all spacefarers. They drift in space until they sense the approach of an atmosphere, and attack mindlessly, absorbing precious air.
A shadowsponge appears as a greyish sponge. Hundreds of rubbery, many-branched air sacs protrude from a central mass. Studded with small, keen eyes and sensory patches, a sponge can 'smell' air in the void up to three miles away.
The substance of a shadowsponge is inedible. If struck by fiery or electrical attacks (which do normal damage), it burns with a thick, choking smoke. The smoke expands rapidly to fill a 30' spherical area, and lasts for 2-5 turns, completely blocking normal vision beyond 4', and turning clean air within its confines to foul.

*Combat*: A shadowsponge concentrates on absorbing air, swooping and turning continuously in an atmosphere. Any nearby creature risks being rammed or enveloped.
A ram (successful attack roll required) does 1 point of damage. The victim must make a Strength Check or be bowled over (items carried must save vs. "fall").
An enveloping attack surrounds a victim, squeezing and smothering for 1 point of initial damage. In subsequent rounds, enveloped beings suffer 1-4 points of constriction damage. They may automatically hit the shadowsponge with any piercing or slashing weapons in hand, but are unable to cast spells, get out other items, or wield bludgeoning weapons. Very large sponges (those of over 40 hp) can envelop two M-sized beings at once; smaller shadowsponges can entrap only one.
Any attack on a sponge may be partially suffered by an enveloped being. The being saves against the attack form (for physical weapon attacks, against Breath Weapon) to avoid taking a quarter of the damage done to the sponge (round fractions down to a minimum damage of 1 hp).
The porous, air-filled nature of a shadowsponge prevents enveloped beings from suffocating, but they must save vs. Breath Weapon on every second round or suffer the effects of harmful gases absorbed earlier by the sponge (refer to Gas Clouds in the "Flotsam of Space" section for such effects).
When a sponge is killed or dealt over 20 hp damage in a single round, it convulsively releases enveloped beings (who suffer damage from the attacks causing their release).

*Habitat/Society*: Shadowsponges are only semi-intelligent, but seem to herd together by instinct and move toward atmospheres in space. They avoid the large, stable atmospheres of worlds. Some sages believe shadowsponges are merely a stage in the lives of more advanced fungoid creatures. This stage, it is thought, ends when a sponge reaches a certain inner state by absorbing the nutrients it needs from absorbed gases. It then enters a world's atmosphere and falls to the surface, metamorphosing into spores to begin life anew in some other form.
Elminster cautions us that although this theory cannot be discounted, definite proof in support of it is so far lacking for several parts of the hypothetical life-cycle; the true nature of shadowsponges may be far different.
Shadowsponges never collide with each other or fight among themselves. They seem capable of rejoining scattered portions of themselves, or even joining with another sponge to form a larger whole, and have no reproductive lives or family units.

*Ecology*: Shadowsponges feed on nutrients gleaned from gases, absorbed light, and low level electrical and heat energy. Attacks relying entirely on heat for damage, and not flame (which has its usual effect), do not harm a shadowsponge, but rather give it additional or healing hit points equal to the normal damage done.
Sponges play no part in any food-chain. Alchemists and spell researchers of all races have looked in vain for uses for shadowsponge tissue and essence.
One experiment has given questionable results. Applica
tion of low-level electrical energy generated by a shocking grasp spell and certain gnomish energy creation and storage devices causes the sponge to release 25% of its stored atmosphere.
Desperate spacefarers have been known to enclose shadowsponges in a spacewreck or other large, sturdy spacegojng storage container and forcibly drag them through planetoid atmospheres, and to skim the atmospheres of worlds. The intent of this stratagem is to gain a portable atmosphere allowing a too-small ship to carry too-large a crew on too-long a space voyage. A secondary use of caged shadowsponges is to steal air from enemies by setting a spacegoing cage adrift on a course that will bring it through the atmosphere of, or into a collision with, a hostile planetoid, base, ship, or elven armada craft.
Shadowsponges imprisoned or brought into contact with planetary atmospheres will take on and store air usable in space voyages, but the shock of this treatment seems to ultimately kill them. Each sponge saves vs. Petrification for every day of confinement. If it fails, it dies instantly, poisoning the air around it.
A dying shadowsponge fouls 40 tons of air. Once the entire carried atmosphere of a ship is fouled, additional 40-ton foulings turn 40 tons of fouled air into deadly air. Many an intrepid space explorer has been forced to cut loose towed space barges full of dead shadowsponges to escape the poisoned air and stagger along on inadequate air reserves.

*Herd Clouds*
Some small, dark shadowsponges have been observed to lead their fellows on long voyages in space and round them up into groups. These "herd clouds" have recently been studied with interest by several sages.
Herd clouds have been found to be Very intelligent (11-12) and possessed of unusually high morale: Champion (15-16). They have 8+8 Hit Dice and an XP Value of 3000.

They also have the ability to gather electrical charges, discharging these as weapons against other beings. A typical herd cloud can emit one 9d6 chain lightning attack and two forked 6d6 lightning bolts in a "day" (144-turn period). Mere contact with, or even passing through a 'charged' herd cloud will not attract such damage unless the cloud wishes to release its energy.
Some sages and alchemists believe that herd cloud essence can be harnessed in some way to guard against or generate electrical magical attacks, but experiments in this line have so far been shocking disasters.


----------



## Shade (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 23, 2009)

Just as long as that's not a bunch of, say, stranglevines...


----------



## Shade (Feb 24, 2009)

Echohawk said:


> *Hydravine, Giant*
> 
> I'm not sure there is enough information there to warrant a conversion, so we might need to just drop this from the unconverted pile.




Yeah, too little to work with.  Let's drop it.


----------



## Shade (May 6, 2009)

Long time, no page.  

When you get a chance, will you pop into the Imagine Magazine conversion thread and see if you can answer some questions regarding the Taumet's relics?

Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Jun 1, 2009)

We have a request for the following from Secret of the Slavers' Stockade (A2):

* Cave Beetle - Vermin
* Cave Lizard - Animal
* Cave Spider - Vermin
* Caveling - Humanoid

While you're doing some digging through 1e critters, I also don't have All that Glitters... (UK6), which contains:

*Atem - Humanoid 
*Hek - Humanoid 

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 2, 2009)

*THE ATEM*

FREQUENCY: Uncommon
NO. APPEARING: 7-12 or 70-120
ARMOUR CLASS: 9
MOVE: 12"
HIT DICE: 1-6 hp
% IN LAIR: 50%
TREASURE TYPE: See below
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By weapon type
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENCES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Standard
INTELLIGENCE: Average 
ALIGNMENT Neutral
SIZE: Medium
PSIONIC ABILITY: Nil
 Attack/Defence Modes: Nil
LEVEL/X.P VALUE: Variable 

The Atem are a fierce race of humans who inhabit the Indicara Jungle. They jealously guard their hunting grounds, killing all who enter their lands. The females are trained warriors and fight as well as the males, even the young are taught to use spears at an early age. In any group of Atem encountered, the mix between the sexes will be approximately even.

An Atem village, comprises a number of huts made from branches and woven grass, often with a more substantial building serving as a shrine or temple. There will be 70-120 ordinary warriors in a typical village, in addition to leader types and druidic wise women as follows: 

 - 3rd level fighters (both sexes): one for  every 15 ordinary warriors
 - a chief (6th level fighter - male) 
 - 1-4 bodyguards (4th level fighters - both sexes)
 - a wise woman (7th level druid - female) 
 - 1-4 assistants (4th level druids - female)

Outside a village, Atem will be encountered in hunting parties of 7-12 ordinary warriors 
(both sexes) led by a 3rd level leader type. Some hunting parties (25%) will be accompanied by a 4th level druid.

Atem value bright shiny stones, and these will he worn as part of bone and teeth necklaces. Warriors will have necklaces worth 1-10gp, leaders 10-40gp, bodyguards 50-100gp and the chief 100-400gp. The wise women wear no jewellery. Atem wear animal skins, body paint and carry large shields. Each of them will usually carry two throwing spears, a shorter stabbing spear (damage: 1-6/1-6) and a long knife (equivalent to a dagger).

*THE HEK*
FREQUENCY: Uncommon 
NO. APPEARING: 20-40 
ARMOUR CLASS: 7 
MOVE: 6" 
HIT DICE: 1d10 
% IN LAIR: 15% 
TREASURE TYPE: None 
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK By weapon type
SPECIAL ATTACKS. +1 to hit 
SPECIAL DEFENCES. Nil 
ALIGNMENT Lawful Neutral 
SIZE: Small (4'+ tall) 
PSIONIC ABILITY: Nil 
 Attack/Defence Modes: Nil
LEVEL/X.P. VALIJE: Variable

The Hek are small humans. In the years following the Cataclysm they adapted to the harsh conditions of the Ash Mire. They are short and stocky. Body temperature is high (110F). To prevent water loss from sweating, they coat their bodies with a waxy substance derived from the roots of the epycott plant. They are able to survive on only a pint of water a day.

The Hek are obsessed with water. To them it symbolises life, wealth and power. Certain Hek females are able to sense and locate water up to a mile away. These diviners are also able to sense the casting of spells such as create water or create food and water, from up to 5 miles away.

The Hek live in small tribal groups consisting of: 

1 7th level fighter-leader 
2-3 5th level fighter-lieutenants 
20-40 1st level fighter-tribesmen 
1-2 0 level female diviners 
20-30 0 level females 
10-15 0 level young 

While in the Ash Mire each Hek will carry 2 days' water in a beautifully fashioned bone and hide water bottle.

The warriors of Hek tribes are all skilled riders of giant striders, and their skill with their weapons gives them +1 on their "to hit" rolls.

The Hek speak their own language, but leaders and licutenants also speak an archaic form of the common tongue.

*The Epycott Plant*: the Hek survive in the Ash Mire by collecting the roots of the epycott plant. This is a hardy plant that grows only in the Ash Mire. It has a vigorous root system that extends over many miles beneath the dust. At sporadic intervals the roots push towards the surface where bushes sprout rapidly. The bushes live for only a few days before being shrivelled by the sun. During this time the Hek locate the bushes, dig down and harvest the roots.

The roots are pounded to separate fibres from the hard outer skin, leaving the mushy flesh and a waxy juice. The fibres are used to produce clothing, footwear and tents. The flesh is used to feed the Hek's underground fungus gardens and their giant striders. The juice is used as body wax which after a few hours exposure to the air, begins to smell very unpleasant to any non-Hek.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 2, 2009)

There are a number of individual cavelings in A2, but this extract seems to provide a good overview of their culture, and stats for a typical caveling:

The cavelings have formed their own society within these caverns and live in different caves, one for each tribe. Most cavelings are insane and any children they have had, they have raised insane. Since most of the cavelings come from lawful races, they have reorganized themselves as one people where it is normal to be insane.
Each caveling tribe serves a purpose in the community. There is the tribe of Leaders, who help decide how new arrivals should be treated and direct the activities of the others. There is the tribe of Warriors who practice mock combats and are supposed to defend the cavelings from slavers and go on raids to the safe cell #28b. The Workers build things and gather fungus, water and small insects. The Hunters hunt cave beetles, spiders and the feared cave lizard. And the Thinkers are teachers and priests and help doctor wounded cavelings and make cavelings out of the children. 
Insanity is also on a tribal basis with the affliction helping to determine which tribe a caveling will become a member of. For example: Warriors might be homicidal maniacs, while Leaders might be suffering from megalomania. The DM should select the insanities and will find details in the Dungeon Masters Guide, pages 83-84.
The bodies of the cavelings are horribly twisted and distorted, due to Markessa's "improvements" and they are not recognizable as their original race. The DM should determine how a specific caveling has been modified. Some of the changes are useful, such as the ability to climb walls, infravision, clawed hands and so forth, while others will only grotesque. The typical caveling will be AC 10; MV 12"; HD 1, 2 or 3; #AT 1; D rock 1-2 +2 or stone club 1-6+2.
Communiction with cavelings will be difficult, because their language consists of gutteral grunts and shrieks.
When cavelings are first encountered they will be curious, but cautious. If the cavelings reaction is friendly they will try to amuse the newcomers with songs, dances, tricks and by throwing gifts of fungus or smooth stones at them. These actions may appear hostile to the party, but if no hostile action is taken in return, the party will be deemed friendly and they will grab the hands of the characters and drag them to the Leaders' cave. 
If the Leaders determine the characters are not the "Messengers of Light" they await, they will welcome them as caveling, and set a feast of fungus, puffballs, spider meat, dried roaches and fermented beetle juice. The beetle juice is very intoxicating and characters imbibing must save vs. Poison or become drunk and slow-witted. Drunk characters will fight at -2 to hit and damage.
There will be much dancing and hooting and then the Thinkers will be sent for to make the newcomers into cavelings. To make a caveling the Thinkers will attempt to surgically alter the form of the character. A character must make a system shock roll to survive the completed operation. 
Several encounter areas are provided below with information about certain personalities detailed. The DM should create the characteristics of the other cavelings. The caveling reactions are left to the DM's decision because they are so random and insane.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 2, 2009)

The cave beetle, spider and lizard do not have full stat blocks, and appear only in the "wandering encounters" table for the caves inhabited by the cavelings:

Cave beetle (1; AC 5; MV 12"; HD 2+2; #AT 1; D 1-6) 
Cave spider (1-2; AC 8; MV 6"/15"; HD 1+1; #AT 1; D 1 + Poison, save at +2) 
Cave Lizard (1; AC 5; MV 15"; HD 3+1; #AT 1; D 1-8)


----------



## freyar (Jun 2, 2009)

The cave lizard might be like the subterranean lizard in the Forge of Fury 3e module, too.  I'd likely agree about the vermin, though perhaps using the giant bombardier beetle rather than the fire beetle. Cavelings, I don't know.  There's not a lot to go on, and I feel like we may have had this conversation before.  I'll see if they're in ToH tonight, I guess.


----------



## Shade (Jun 2, 2009)

I tend to agree regarding the vermin.   There really isn't enough there to stat them up as variants.

I just checked, and cavelings are not in the Tome of Horrors.

The cavelings seem a bit like mongrelmen, or could even be a template.  I think there's enough there to warrant a conversion.  Plus, anything with "beetle juice" in its entry demands attention!


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 2, 2009)

Agreed on the cave critters. I've removed all three from the unconverted list.


----------



## Shade (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm thinking about another theme.  

Would you mind posting the following?

Chaos Sentinel [Seeds of Chaos]
Elemental, Ash [Sylvan Veil]
Elemental, Smoke [Awakening]
Fire Phantom [Wizard's Spell Compendium, Volume Two]
Flame Roper [Tales of the Outer Planes (OP1)]
Flame Swallow [Practical Planetology (SJR4)]
Ice Fiend [Rjurik Highlands]
Sand Warrior [Priest's Spell Compendium, Volume Two]
Vodoni Space Spider [Under the Dark Fist (SJA4)]
Vodoni Space Spider, Spinner [Under the Dark Fist (SJA4)]


----------



## Shade (Jun 5, 2009)

Also, since I've seemed to permanently misplace this issue...

Dragon #255: Ceremorph, Mozgriken - Aberration; Ceremorph, Tzakandi - Aberration; Golem, Nyraala - Construct 

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 7, 2009)

*Fire Phantom*

[Note: This is a creature summoned using the "Fire Phantom" spell.]

"The physical appearance of a fire phantom is a fiery outline of a vaguely humanoid form, 7 feet tall. The phantom must remain within 30 feet of the caster; if it moves beyond this range the spell expired. Normal fires set by the fire phantom continue to burn after the phantom is gone.
The fire phantom (being of low Intelligence) follows all commands given by its summoner as long as the caster concentrates on controlling it. If the caster's concentration is broken, the phantom immediately attacks its summoner. [...] Any more powerful creature from the Elemental Plane of Fire can dismiss the fire phantom at will, or even turn it upon its summoner, regardless of other circumstances.

(Updated from _DRAGON_ Magazine.]

_Fire Phantom:_ AC 5; MV 12; HD 2+2; #AT 1; Dmg 1d8; SA ignites combustibles. The fire phantom can be hit by ordinary weapons.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 7, 2009)

*Sand Warriors*

[Note: These creatures are summoned using the "Sand Warriors" spell from the Dark Sun setting.]

The priest can summon 1d4 warriors from beneath the sand to fight for him or her. The warriors are completely loyal and cannot be controlled or stolen, although they can be banished by a successful _dispel magic_ spell. They have an Armor Class of 5, 2 Hit Dice, and wield terrible twords of compressed, fine sand that cause 1d10 points of damaged whenever they hit. THAC0 is 18, and movement is 150 feet. The sand warriors take double damage from water based attacks.
To use this spell, a cup of water is poured onto the sand where the warriors are to rise.

_Sand Warriors:_ AC 5; MV 15; HD 2; #AT 1; THAC0 18; Dmg 1d10; SW Take double damage from water-based attacks; SZ M.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 7, 2009)

The rest are going to have to wait a few days; I'm away until the end of next week, and I've run out of time to scan them before catching a plane


----------



## Shade (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks!  No need to rush for the rest.

I hope the trip went well!


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 11, 2009)

*Chaos sentinels*

*Cavern of Firebirth*
This cavern contains a vent that extends through the bedrock of Krynn right into the realms of Chaos. Through this aperture, the chaos minions reach into this cave.
The vent lies at the back of the cavern. Any characters looking into the cavern see a shimmering, fiery glow, and feel intense heat against their skins. If they move closer, they become subject to savage attacks by fiery beings -- sentinels of chaos that swarm out of the vent and attack until they are killed.

Chaos sentinels (7): AC 4; MV 12; HD 3; hp 15; THAC0 16; #AT 1; Dmg 1–8 fire; SA each wound continues to burn (1–6 dmg/round until doused by water or magic; SZ M (5’); ML fanatic (18); Int semi (3); AL CE; XP 175 each.

*Ash elemental*

The Ashen Wastes also hunger for the life energy which was stolen from it. Because of this, the use of any spell from the sphere of healing can be very dangerous. When such magic is unleashed, it is instantly absorbed by the powdery landscape -- apparently having no effect. Roughly a minute later, however, a flowing, amoebaelike mass of powdery residue rises up and attempts to consume the person who cast the spell. 

Ash elemental: AC 2, MV 6; HD 12; hp 60; THAC0 9; #AT 1; Dmg 4d8; SD +2 weapon or better to hit; SW –2 points per die penalty to damage against air- or waterborne targets; SZ L (12' tall); ML champion (16); Int low (6); AL N; XP 6,000.

This creature menaces the party until it has suffered damage equal to the number of spell points used (unwittingly) in its creation. Once this total is exceeded,the thing collapses under its own weight, creating a cloud which may, of course, be ignited. (_The use of any healing spell automatically fails and causes the formation of an ash-creature, as above. The creature is the equivalent of an earth elemental with Hit Dice equal to the level of the spell cast._)


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 12, 2009)

*Flame Roper*

_A five-foot-tall pillar of orange-red fire stands between low-lying shrubs flickering with dull blue flames. Flares of yellow gas shoot out from the pillar and dissipate in the air._

There are three flame ropers in the efreeti's garden. Trained not to leave the confines, they keep down the population of animentals and troublesome fire bats. PCs are not likely to recognize this creature as a roper. Regarded by Marshud as a captive, semi-sentient ornamental plant, the flame roper gladly ensnares anyone foolish enough to walk within its grasp. Like its mundane counterpart, it can disguise itself as a tree of fire, grabbing victims with the yellow flares of gas it can release. Ropers move within attack range of characters on a roll of 1 in 6, checked once per turn.
Flame roper (3); AC 0; MV 3"; HD 5; hp 30 ech; #AT 1; Dmg 2-12; THAC0 15; MR 50%; SA rope-like flares shoot out to a range of 20 feet; disguise as fire tree; hit causes _weakness_ (-50% strength in 1-3 rounds); prey is drawn in, 10" per round; SD unaffected by lightning, very susceptible to water (-4 on saving throws); AL CE; XP 1,615 each.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 12, 2009)

*The Ice Fiend*

(MAw; Az, major, 32; CE)
This awnshegh has begun terrorizing the isolated province of Rjutaffel in Jankaping. So far, no one has seen the creature and lived; it largely exists ar rumor.
The Ice Fiend was once a Rjurik ranger named Holm Sturmajallik. Holm began to manifest strange abilities in his twentieth year when he froze an attacking orog solid with a single glance. Holm tried to use his powers to aid his tribe, but he gradually felt more isolated from them. He grew in stature and his skin began to turn a shiny blue-white color. Several years after his original manifestation, Holm completely transformed into a 10-foot-tall statue of solid, living, ice, and totally accepted life as an evil awnshegh.
The Ice Fiend's powers wax and wane with the seasons. During the spring and summer, it hides, vulnerable to normal weapons. As the weather grows colder in the fall, the Fiend grows in strnegth. In the depths of winter, it emerges, all but invulnerable to attack.
During the months of Haelynir, Anarire, and Deismir, the following statistics apply:
*Ice Fiend, Awnshegh*: AC 8; MV 12; HD 5; hp 25; THAC0 15; #AT 1; Dmg 1d6; SZ L (10' tall); ML elite (13); AL CE
During the months of Erntenir, Sehnir, Emmanir, Sarimiere, Talienir, and Roelir, the Ice Fiend has the following statistics:
*Ice Fiend, Awnshegh*: AC 4; MV 12; HD 8; hp 40; THAC0 13; #AT 1; Dmg 2d8; SA breath weapon; SD +1 or better weapon to hit; SZ L (10' tall); ML elite (13); AL CE
In this condition, the Ice Fiend slashes with its claws for 2d8 points of damage and can deliver an icy breath equivalent to the breath weapon of an age 5 white dragon, 3x/day. The Ice Fiend is immune to normal weapons and can be hit only by magical weapons of +1 or greater enchantment.
The rest of the year, the Ice Fiend uses the following statistics:
*Ice Fiend, Awnshegh*: AC 0; MV 12; HD 10; hp 50; THAC0 11; #AT 1; Dmg 3d8; SA breath weapon; SD +3 or better weapon to hit; SZ L (10' tall); ML elite (13); AL CE
The Ice Fiend 's breath weapon functions as that of an age 8 white dragon. The Fiend is immune to normal weapons and can be hit only by magical weapons of +3 or greater.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 13, 2009)

*Elemental, Smoke*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any smoke
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Smoke
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 3
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 4
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1-4
DAMAGE/ATTACK: See below
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: + 1 weapon or better to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: See below
SIZE: S (4' tall)
MORALE: Elite (14)
XP VALUE: 1,400

Smoke elementals are hybrid creatures, a strange combination of the elements of Fire and Earth. These swirling clouds of hot soot, ash, and smoke are conjured from large amounts of nonmagical smoke. Sometimes this cloud contains glowing red sparks. It can assume any shape, but its edges tend to be hazy and ill-defined. If adopting a form with eyes, it will concentrate a cluster of soot and ash particles into swirling balls that resemble eyes, but this is for the sake of appearance only. A smoke elemental "sees" by sensing the lower temperatures of the creatures and objects around it.

*Combat*: Smoke elementals are unfettered by gravity. Because they have no solid form, they can slip through thin cracks and tiny holes, but they then must spend one round reforming into their chosen shape.
A smoke elemental attacks by engulfing an opponent's head. Once it has done this, the victim suffers 2d4 hit points of damage from heat, plus 2d4 hit points of damage from suffocation, per round. Victims choke to death as their lungs fill with hot smoke. A smoke elemental continues to engulf a single opponent until that victim is dead or unconscious. It then moves on to its next target. If a victim flees, the smoke elemental follows it, moving so that the victim's head remains inside the damaging cloud of smoke.
Smoke elementals have the unusual ability to divide themselves into four parts, each of which can act on its own initiative. These smaller clouds seek to enter a creature's lungs, where they inflict 1d4 points of damage each round. Once one of these smaller smoke elementals has lodged itself inside a creature's lungs, it remains there until its victim is unconscious or dead. Until then, it can only be removed by magical means (see below). Each of these tiny smoke elementals has 1 Hit Die.
Smoke elementals are immune to fire-based attacks, but they are vulnerable to cold-based attacks and suffer twice normal damage from them. They are also vulnerable to large gusts of wind, which do not harm the monsters, but can be successfully used to drive them away or keep them at bay. Because they are magical constructs, they can be magically dispelled.

*Habitat*: Smoke elementals are magical constructs whose constituents are drawn both from the Elemental Plane of Fire (heat) and the Elemental Plane of Earth (soot or ash). Although they are sentient, they have no form on any plane but the Prime Material and Ethereal Planes. They cannot be banished or dismissed back to a home plane, since they don't have one, but such spells will drive them from a victim's lungs.

*Ecology*: Smoke elementals are typically created by a team of three priests who simultaneously cast the magical spells _conjure fire elemental_, _conjure earth elemental_, and _combine_. They are often used by priests as magical guardians of temples, and they are typically created out of sweet-smelling incense smoke, although they can be formed from the smoke of mundane fires.
There have also been reports of tiny (1-HD) smoke elementals conjured from tobacco smoke, but most sages insist these reports are merely attempts by tobacconists to falsely attribute a magical cause to deaths that are caused by the tobacco smoke itself.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 13, 2009)

*Flame Swallow*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any (fire worlds only)
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVE TIME: Any
DIET: Special
INTEllIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1-4 (3-12)
ARMOR CLASS: 3
MOVEMENT: 6, Fl 30
HIT DICE: 3
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-3
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Fire
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Fire resistance
MAGIC RESISTANCE: None
SIZE: S (5' wingspan)
MORALE: Unsteady (5)
XP VALUE: 75

Flame swallows are magnificent, graceful birds similar in appearance to terrestrial swallows, except that their wingspan is often five feet or more. They have the same forked tail as swallows. Their color is bright red on the back of the head and down the back, shading to brilliant orange on the upper surfaces of the wings and on the tail. Their bellies and the undersides of their wings are bright yellow. Their beaks are short, but sharply-pointed, and can deliver a nasty bite.
Flame swallows are always surrounded by a nimbus of bright orange fire. This nimbus extends to a range of about three feet from the body of the bird, and is hot enough to ignite inflammable materials on contact. Flame swallows love fire in all its forms, and enjoy darting through flames and playing in the hot, turbulent air above the surface of fire worlds. They can live equally as well in the superheated atmosphere or in the fiery body of such a world. They are exceptionally curious creatures, and will investigate anything out of the ordinary. If danger - or apparent danger - appears, however, they usually flee. The creatures enjoy starting fires so that they can then play in them, and are thus highly dangerous to spelljamming vessels approaching fire worlds. Such a ship will often attract several of the beautiful creatures who approach to investigate... and then probably ignite the ship's rigging.
Flame swallows are thought to have arisen on the Elemental Plane of Fire, but are extremely rare there. Some sages think that the creatures find fire worlds on the Prime Material Plane as more attractive homes than their native plane. Flame swallows can't survive in an environment colder than the environs of a fire world. If the ambient temperature drops below that of boiling water (212° F), a flame swallow suffers 1d6 points of damage each round that it's exposed to this "frigid" environment.

*Combat*: Flame swallows will almost never enter combat unless there's no alternative. If combat is necessary, they can deliver a damaging bite, but their main danger is the flame aura that surrounds them. This aura causes 1-8 points of damage to any creature not somehow immune to fire (save vs. breath weapon for half damage), and immediately ignites any flammable clothing or equipment exposed to it.
Flame swallows are totally immune to all fire- or heat-based attacks. Electrical attacks do normal damage, while cold-based attacks do triple damage.

*Habitat/Society*: Flame swallows congregate in small family-based flocks. Occasionally multiple flocks can be encountered, although this is very rare. Next to nothing is known about the reproductive behavior of flame swallows. Presumably they lay eggs, and - judging by the size of family flocks - presumably these eggs are few in number, or few are viable. Nobody knows, however, where the eggs are laid; no flame swallow nest has ever been discovered. The question is even more interesting because flame swallows have been reported on fire worlds with absolutely no solid surfaces on which those nests could be built. Some sages theorize that the creatures return to the Elemental Plane of Fire to lay and hatch their eggs, but this has yet to be confirmed. Further adding to the confusion, no obviously immature flame swallow has ever been seen.
Although not overly intelligent, flame swallows are amenable to training by creatures that can survive in the environment flame swallows need. Efreet on Ignia keep trained flame swallows as pets.

*Ecology*: Although flame swallows seem to prey on other fire-dwelling creatures such as fire bats when these other creatures are available, this seems to represent a preference rather than a necessity. Flame swallows seem to be able to survive without any such source of food. Sages theorize that they draw the energy they need to survive directly from their environment. This has yet to be confirmed, however.
Flame swallows in turn are preyed upon by other firedwelling creatures. (Fire bats and flame swallows seem particularly inimical, and generally attack each other on sight.)
Because of their ability to subsist on no food, there is much controversy over just what position flame swallows hold in the food chain.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 13, 2009)

*Spiders, Vodoni Space*

*Space*
CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Space
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Cell, or colony
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Minerals
INTELLIGENCE: Exceptional (15-16)
TREASURE: See below
ALIGNMENT: Lawful neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1-10, or 30+
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 15
HIT DICE: 8
THAC0: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-8/1-8/1-10
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Poison
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L (10' diameter body)
MORALE: Elite (13-14)
XP VALUE: 2000

*Spinner*
CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Space
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Nest
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Minerals
INTELLIGENCE: Exceptional (15-16)
TREASURE: See below
ALIGNMENT: Lawful neutral
NO. APPEARING: 2-20
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 15
HIT DICE: 10
THAC0: 11
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-10/1-10/1-12
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Poison
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L (10' diameter body)
MORALE: Elite (13-14)
XP VALUE: 4000

These large crystal spiders are very rare throughout the universe, as they are known to be both intelligent and shy. They most resemble large glass spiders, with strange, multi-colored internal organs. They appear to be more mineral than organic. How they communicate is a mystery, but they occasionally produce a high-pitched tinkling sound.

*Combat*: The crystal pincers and razor bite of the typical space spider is enough to chew through even a metal hull, given time. Anyone bitten by the spider must save vs. poison or die in 2-5 rounds (1d4+1). They do take damage from the second level mage spell, _shatter_.

*Habitat/Society*: These creatures are not evil, but are generally so secretive about their lairs that anyone or anything that wanders into their lair, even accidentally, is immediately killed to protect the secret location of the nest. A typical nest will 30-180 spiders, 3-18 diamond spinners, and one master spinner.
Vulkaran has a nest of these creatures guarding the entrance to his palace, but only a few Vodoni citizens outside the palace know what lies just within the great gate. The rest of the populace knows only legends and rumors.

*Ecology*: Space spiders are a combination of organic and mineral life. Their origin, whether on the Elemental Plane of Earth or as the result of some ancient magical experiment, is unclear, but most scholars believe the spiders are distant relatives of the xorn, xaren, and most probably crysmals. In fact, the resemblance of the space spiders to the latter has led many to suppose that space spiders are actually a more advanced space-based form of the crysmal.
The eggs of the space spiders are known to have diamonds in them worth 10-100 gp each. It is not known whether the gems are produced naturally within the mother spider and then laid with the egg, or whether the egg-laying process requires the location of a suitable supply of diamonds. Sages tend to believe the latter is true, due the immense rarity of the creatures, and of the diamond-laden asteroids they are known to inhabit. It is known for certain, however, that the young hatchlings devour the diamond enclosed in their crystalline shell as they grow, much as a young chicken feeds off the yolk of an egg before it is ready to hatch. The young mature fully within twenty days.

*Diamond Spinners*
These are the mother spiders of the race, and are the most able to defend the precious eggs of their young so treasured by adventurers the universe over.
In addition to the powers of the common space spider, the spinner can jump a full 150 feet horizontally or vertically. This is usually used to ambush intruders to the lair or pursue those lucky enough to have evaded the spinners on the way in.

*Master Spider*
This is simply the oldest, wisest diamond spinner of the lair. As such, it has maximum hit points and the ability to communicate telepathically with all its offspring. The master spider guides the construction of the lair, a bubble-like maze, through mental commands.


----------



## Echohawk (Jun 13, 2009)

*Golem, Nyraala*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Subterranean
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Special (See Below)
INTELLIGENCE: Non-(O)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 4
MOVEMENT: 8
HIT DICE: 10
THACO: 11
NO. ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2d8/2d8/1d10
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Surprise
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Golem Immunities, +1 or better weapons to hit, tentacle parry
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 70%
SIZE: L (10')
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 9,000

Nyraala golems are a melding of humanoid flesh, psionically active illithid mucous; and a special form of Underdark fungus that can be harvested only once every ten years. From the waist up, the creature has a purple humanoid torso with two powerful humanoid arms. The skin is moist and gives off a faint odor of spoiled meat. In place of a neck and head is a very long, thick tentacle. Below the waist, these psionic creations are supported by three large tentacles in place of legs. Nyraala golems also have a second form; they can break down into mounds of seemingly inactive fungal growth. These mounds cannot move except to assume their golem form.
Nyraala golems never speak but can understand the mental commands of their mind flayer creators. When moving, their bodies make a sickening, liquid squishing sound.

*Combat*: Nyraala golems are effectively mindless, like other, lesser golems. However, the illithids' psionic engineering allows them to program the constructs to execute efficient, preset tactics in the heat of battle. When an enemy is detected, nyraala golems reanimate their bodies in a gory implosion of mucous and flailing limbs, imposing a -3 penalty to their opponents' surprise rolls. Opponents who survive this first encounter may recognize the distinctive appearance of nyraala fungal mounds in the future (with an Intelligence check at a -2 penalty). Much like brain golems, nyraala golems instinctively sense and focus their attacks on opponent spellcasters. They may strike each round with their fists to deliver two smashing punches and then whip their head-tentacles around for a powerful strike. When facing opponents with superior melee abilities, the nyraala golems are programmed to attempt to foil damaging close range attacks. They may forfeit the next rounds' tentacle strike and use their head-tentacles to parry anyone melee attack. To do so, the golem must make an attack roll against their opponent. The roll is made after their attacker makes their own attack roll. If successful, no damage is done to the golem from that attack. If the golem's attack roll falls short by no more than four, only half damage is done.
Nyraala golems are immune to poison, death magic, and all forms of mental attacks.

*Habitat/Society*: These automatons are popular with illithid communities for two reasons. One, they provide a level of protection almost equal to the enormously powerful brain golems (q.v.) without making it necessary to petition the elder brain for one and having it available for only one task. Two, nyraala golems can break their bodies down into a peculiar mound of fungal growth, providing them with a very effective form of camouflage. It is in this form that they are usually set to guard the dwellings and treasure chambers of their illithid masters. Nyraala golems have also been programmed to retrieve items from hostile areas, protect travelling mind flayers and the bodies of astral projecting ones, and capture specific targets. Programming any action into a particular golem takes at least a day, and each may be set to perform only one task at a time. The psionic programming process allows for only very specific actions to be set, and it is not unknown for a nyraala golem to stop and remain motionless when unforeseen circumstances complicate its currently assigned task.

*Ecology*: Nyraala golems are artificial lifeforms. They neither contribute to nor expend the resources of their environment. They do, however, provide a measure of status to their illithid owners as the cost in resources to create them is usually quite high and must be provided to a member the Creative Creed by their potential owner.

*Ceremorph, Tzakandi*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Subterranean
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Conununity
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Very (11-12)
TREASURE: D
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Evil
NO. APPEARING: 2-8
ARMOR CLASS: 4
MOVEMENT: 8, Swim 12
HIT DICE: 6
THAC0: 15
NO. ATTACKS: 3 or 1 by weapon
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d4/1d4/1d6
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Spit acid, psionics
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Psionics
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 30%
SIZE: M (7')
MORALE: Fanatic (17-18)
XPVALUE: 1,400

*Psionics Summary:*
Level: 5
Dis/Sci/Dev: 2/3/10
Att/Def: II, PH, PsC/IF, TW, MB
Score:  =Int
PSPs: 4d6+50 

*Player's Option*: #AT 1; MTHAC0 14; MAC 8

Psychokinesis-Sciences: detonate, telekinesis; Devotions: control light, inertial barrier, levitation, molecular agitation, molecular manipulation
Psychometabolism-Sciences: complete healing; Devotions: adrenaline control, body control, heightened senses, chameleon power, cell adjustment

A popular area of illithid research involves larval implantation in a variety of host species. Many humanoid races serve as good candidates for implantation, undergoing normal ceremorphosis and developing into typical mind £layers. Quite a few humanoid races reject larval implantation or become new forms known collectively as "flayer-kin." The tzakandi are one such breed, created by the ceremorphosis of lizard men. Tzakandi resemble lizard men with more intelligence in their eyes and more deeply green skin. Their heads are longer than those of normal lizard men, tapering at the top into two long tentacles that fall down their backs like writhing ponytails. Tzakandi are always on edge, ready to pounce on any threat to their illithid masters. In addition to being able to converse with the illithids mentally, tzakandi speak the language of lizard men.

*Combat*: Illithids value tzakandi ceremorphs for one reasonthey are extremely vicious. The illithids provide their prize enforcers with large training halls in which to hone their abilities with live captives to practice on. Preferring to work in pairs, one of the ceremorphs focuses its attention on spellcasters and psionicists while the other engages any fighters present. They attack with a claw/claw/bite routine. Intelligent enough to use their psionic powers effectively, tzakandi often activate sensory and defensive powers and use offensive powers to soften up the competition before engaging in melee. When set against powerful opposition, the ceremorphs employ hit-and-run tactics, with one on the offensive as the other seeks cover. If they are acting as bodyguards, however, they do not retreat until the threat has passed or until they are dead. Once per day, each tzakandi may spit a glob of acid, a form of the substance illithid tentacles exude when burrowing through the cranium, that causes 2d8 points of damage (save vs. poison for half) on contact before becoming inert. Their aim is good enough to allow them to hit the eyes of their opponents on an attack roll at least three points better than needed. If successful, the victim not only suffers damage but is also effectively blinded for 1d6 rounds.

*Habitat/Society*: Tzakandi are valued as personal guards in illithid communities but are still treated as inferiors. Still, they are happy with their lot in life. Tzakandi are housed near their master's chambers, they are kept well fed, and they frequently are called on to do what they love most: fight and kill.

*Ecology*: The larvae chosen for lizard man implantation are usually larger and more aggressive than most, but they seem less intelligent according to some inscrutable illifhid standard. Normally these specimens would be devoured by the elder brain, as they are unsuitable for regular implantation. They bond to the first illithid they see after the completion of their ceremorphosis and serve it without question or hesitation.

*Ceremorph, Mozgriken*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Subterranean
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Community
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore (Brain Fluids)
INTELLIGENCE: High (13-14)
TREASURE: None
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Evil
NO. APPEARING: 1-2
ARMOR CLASS: 4
MOVEMENT: 9
HIT DICE: 4
THAC0: 19
NO. ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d4
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Psionics
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Psionics
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 50%
SIZE: S (3')
MORALE: Unsteady (5-7)
XPVALUE: 650

*Psionics Summary:*
Level: 5
Dis/Sci/Dev: 2/2/9
Att/Def: EW, MT/MB, TC
Score:  =Int
PSPs: 3d6+30 

*Player's Option*: #AT 1; MTHAC0 14; MAC 8

Telepathy-Sciences: probe; Devotions: conceal thoughts, invisibility, sight link, life detection, ESP
Psychometabolism-Sciences: metamorphosis, shadow form (bonus power, does not take up a slot); Devotions: cannibalize, chameleon, heightened senses, body weaponry

The hideous, diminutive ceremorphs known as mozgriken are the targets of constant scorn despite their usefulness. Although they can often infiltrate an enemy's camp, they are treated poorly because of their origin: they were once deep gnomes. Mozgriken are as small as their gnomish precursors. They have hunched backs and twisted limbs. Their heads resemble those of normal mind flayers save that they have only three tendrils and no mouth. This is a serious deformity to illithids, as mozgriken cannot ingest brains in the normal manner. Their skin is pitch black, and their tendrils appear to be nothing more than wisps of shadow, fading into nothingness at the tips. The mozgriken are tied to the Demiplane of Shadow and draw their formidable stealth from it.

*Combat*: Made meek by the harsh rule of their creators, mozgriken avoid combat whenever possible. They use their psionic powers of shadow form, invisibility, chameleon, and metamorphosis to hide among their foes and glean bits of vital information through the use of their other abilities, most notably sight link and probe. They are sent into enemy encampments for any number of tasks, such as estimating the size and strength of the foe, discovering their battle plans, and estimating the treasure that can be captured. If detected, mozgriken do everything in their power to escape, but if pressed into battle they can use their psionic attack forms and the body weaponry power. Even when they gain momentary advantage over their foes, mozgriken are more likely to seek escape over anything else.

*Habitat/Society*: Because of the hatred between illithids and svirfneblin, mozgriken find little respect within an illithid community. Compounding the bias against them is the fact that they've only three tentacles, a sign of imperfection, and can draw sustenance only from the fluids of the brain. They've eventually come to accept illithid rule because they know there is no other race in the Underdark that would take them in. Even if they all united, they would be too weak to survive.

*Ecology*: Gnomish body chemistry normally rejects attempts at larval implantation, often killing both illithid larva and the potential host. However, the Creative Breed has discovered that by using the very rare psychoportive science, summon planar energy (see _The Will and The Way_) to channel the essence of the Derniplane of Shadow along with a complicated process of psychic surgery and various psionic enhancement techniques, a gnome implantation can be stabilized and the ceremorph can gain a measure of power directly from the demiplane. The larvae chosen for gnomish implantation are usually the smallest, most timid specimens in the brine pool, fodder for the elder brain. Many gnomes and larvae die during the ceremorphosis, but since both are seen as inferior and expendable to the Illithid Empire, mozgriken transformation is seen as a nice alternative to simple extermination due to the effective servants the process creates.


----------



## Shade (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks much!


----------



## freyar (Jun 16, 2009)

Oooh, ceremorphs!  Fun!


----------



## Shade (Jul 9, 2009)

We're coverting the ochimo now, and the question arose whether Opawang has a creature writeup.   If so, would you mind posting it?

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 28, 2009)

*Opawang*
(Dead Spirit King)
Frequency: Unique
No. Appearing: 1
Armor Class: 0
Move: 12"/18"
Hit Dice: 18 (100 hit points)
% in Lair: 100%
Treasure Type: Unique
No. of Attacks: 2
Damage/Attack: 2d6/2d6
Special Attacks: See below
Special Defenses: See below
Magic Resistance: 20%
Intelligence: Genius
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Size: M
Psionic Ability: None
Level/XP Value: 16,250

The Opawang is neither dead nor a spirit. He is a 2,000-year-old man with great magical power. The Opawang was once the Black Leopard Priest and led his cult's followers against the expansion of the Shou Lung empire. The empire crushed his army and burned his temples, but the Black Leopard Priest escaped to Akari Island with a large number of his followers. There they built his city in the center of this rich land.
The Opawang appears to be a normal man of middle years with a waxy, almost translucent complexion. Muscles and bones can be seen beneath the skin in bright light, and the Opawang's eyes glow with an unearthly radiance when he is angry (similar to the wu jen _fiery eyes_ spell--and with the same effect).
The Opawang wields a number of inherent spell-like abilities he has developed over the years. Some are shukenja spells he used in early life, while others are wu jen spells he has discovered and modified for his personal use. The Opawang's spell use is as that of a 18th-level shukenja.

*Spells:*
Level 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
#/Day 7 6 5 4 3 3 1

The Opawang chooses his spells from the following list:
1st Level: deflection, elemental burst (as wu jen), magic missile (as wu jen), snake charm, trance, water protection (as wu jen)
2d Level: aid, commune with lesser spirit, dream sight, ice knife (as wu jen), protection from spirits, vocalize (as wu jen), warning, wizard lock (as wu jen)
3d Level: castigate, cause blindness (reversed cure blindness), dispel magic, dream vision, fire rain (as wu jen), improved phantasmal force (as wu jen), nightmare (reversed dream vision), levitate
4th Level: elemental turning (as wu jen), fatigue (reversed endurance), poison (reversed neutralize poison), protection from good (10-foot radius), quell, snake barrier, transfix (as wu jen), vengeance (as wu jen), wall of bones (as wu jen)
5th Level: air walk, commune with greater spirit, conjure elemental (as wu jen), mental strength, mental weakness (reverse mental strength), possess, slay living (reversed raise dead)
6th Level: force shapechange, harm (reverse heal), immunity to weapons, invisibility to enemies, programmed illusion (as wu jen), whither (reversed quickgrowth), smite
7th Level: compel, giant size (as wu jen), unholy word (reversed holy word), destruction (reversed resurrection), wind walk

The Opawang does not need to study a spell book to cast these spells. He may cast them at will, but is limited to the maximum number of each level he can cast in a day.
The Opawang also has absolute control over the spirits, greater and lesser on the island of Akari. He holds the spirit of the island itself, Harooga, prisoner in his Dead Land domain. All spirits on the island of Akari are uncooperative to those other than the Opawang and his Ochimo (who are referred to as a single being). This is by command of the Opawang.
The Opawang extends some of his abilities to his Ochimo servants, such that they may pass on to him the first 15 points of damage inflicted upon them in battle. This damage to the Opawang lasts until dawn of the following day, when it is healed in full with the first rays of sunrise. (Thus if an Ochimo is slain the day before the Opawang is encountered, the Opawang is healed by the time the PCs find him, but if the Ochimo is slain on the day the Opawang is encountered, the Opawang's hit points are reduced by 15.)
Finally, the Opawang has created a portal beneath his temple that enables passage to the Dead Lands, where his power is increased. Upon entering this domain, all damage to him is healed and all spell use is restored to him. All invaders in his domain lose 1 hit point per round, which is added to his own hit points.


----------



## Shade (Jul 28, 2009)

As always, thank you!


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 28, 2009)

Always happy to help. Sorry that one took a little longer than usual. (For which the site outage is only very slightly to blame )


----------



## freyar (Aug 19, 2009)

Echohawk, is there anything more about the Opawang in the original adventure (?) he appears in?  Like what he does with the spirits that the Ochimo bring to him?


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes. From the description of the Ochimo: "Each Ochimo has the power of _spirit capture_. It may suck the life force of a spirit or physical entity into its body. The spirit is saved for later use by the Opawang (who prolongs his life by consuming these spirits)."

Does that help?


----------



## freyar (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahh, I think I missed that in the Ochimo writeup.  Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Aug 19, 2009)

A few more requests, when you get the time...

From Guide to Hell:
Mezzikim 

From Throne of Bloodstone (H4):
Dire Whiner - Outsider 

From Waterdeep (FRE3):
Denizen - Outsider 

From Supplement IV: Gods, Demigods, Heroes:
Naga, Master - Aberration 
Yakshas (Weaker Demons of India) - Outsider 
Black Snakes - Magical Beast 
Brylukas - Monstrous Humanoid 
Octopus Demon - Aberration 
Yag-Kosha - Monstrous Humanoid 
Fighting Tigers of Tang - Animal 
Delmains - Outsider 
Shen Shu - Outsider


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 19, 2009)

From _Supplement IV: Gods, Demigods, Heroes_:

(Note: There isn't very much to work with for many of these...)

*NAGA*
Armor Class -- 5 
Move: 15"
Hit Point: 36
Magic Ability: (See Below)
Fighter Ability: 6th Level
Psionic Ability: Class 6 

Naga are of 3 different types: the guardian Naga is a creature found in temples about 20" long and spits poison, bites, or constricts; Water Naga live deep below the surface of lakes and streams and use spells as a Thaumaturgist; the master Naga has 7 cowled heads and can use cleric and wizard spells as a 10th level magic user or cleric. This last snake can regenerate 5 points per melee round and wears all of its treasure in its cowl in the form of giant gems with the older the snake the more valuable the gems.

*YAKSHAS "WEAKER DEMONS OF INDIA"*
Armor Class -- 2
Move: 9/24
Hit Points: 50
Magic Ability: (See Below) 
Fighter Ability: As Stone Giant 
Psionic Ability: Class 6 

Similar to the Rakshasas but much weaker in power having the abilities of efreets and djinns as per D&D. 

*Black Snake:*
Armor Class: 4 
Move: 12"
Hit Points: 75
Magical Spell Ability: None
Fighter Ability: As 9+ Level Monster 

This snake's venom is very poisonous (-4 an respective saving throws) and this creature can shoot its spittle up to 30 distance. Lemmikainen encountered this beast and found it highly magic resistant, so treat this black serpent as a Balrog in this respect. This monster will be found guarding difficult terrain features such as a charm with only one way over it, etc. 

*BRYLUKAS*
Armor Class -- 1 
Move: 12/18 
Hit Points: 50 
Magic Ability: None 
Fighter Ability: 10th Level 

Described as creatures neither man nor beast nor demon, but a little of all three: having near human intelligence. bestial cravings for human blood, and supernatural powers of endurance. These creatures appear as gargoyles, but that's where the resemblance ends. They have the strength of a hill giant with the intelligence to attack the strongest member of any party first. A strong light as in a light spell or pyrotechnics will cause the Brylukar to go blind for 1-4 turns and in this condition they will always retreat. 

*OCTOPUS DEMON*
Armor Class -- 1
Move: 8" 
Hit Points: 45
Magic Ability: None 
Fighter Ability: 10th Level 

Land creature with short stubby tentacles standing about 4 feet tall with its body appearing to be a mass of jelly having a fanged head in the center. Its tentacle hit for 3 dice (six sided) of damage, it has 8 of them.

*YAG-KOSHA*
Armor Class -- 2 
Move: 9/18 
Hit Points: 100
Magic Ability: 30th Level 
Fighter Ability: 8th Level 

Creature with the body of a man, the head of a small elephant, and the wings of a gargoyle. It is green in color and has the power of a 30th level wizard.

*FIGHTING TIGERS OF TANG*
Armor Class -- 4 
Move: 19"
Hit Points 
Fighter Ability: As Tigers 
Psionic Ability: Class 6 

These are 10 feet tall tigers able to bite for 4 (8-sided) dice of damage and claw for 3 (8-sided). They always appear beside the Pan Tang warriors, 
one to a mount.

(Note: Yes, the hit points are blank on the original.)

*DELMAINS*
Armor Class -- 2 
Move: 12"
Hit Points: 4-25 dice 
Magic Ability: None 
Fighter Ability: 10th Level 
Psionic Ability: Class 6 

A savage race of fighters from another dimension, these beings have a golden skin that appears to be carved out of rock. They are humanoid in shape and have square eyes. They fight in golden armor and use broadswords. When called by the proper spell they appear in numbers of 10-1000 and will stay after they have fought and settle the area they have taken.

*SHEN SHU*: powerful spirits that guard portals the most powerful of which are called Yu and Lei.

Armor Class -- 2
Move: 10"
Hit Points: 100
Magic Ability: (See Below)
Fighting Ability: 10th Level
Psionic Ability: Class 6

This spirit seems to be a man until he starts to fight. It stands by a portal summoned by a very powerful wizard or God in ethereal form and when beings of the wrong type try to enter it moves to stop them. It fights in plus 2 armor and shield and uses a halberd.


----------



## freyar (Aug 20, 2009)

I've done the denizens from FRE3 and have even almost done a "new" one.  Whenever you want to do them, I can post those conversions for our use.  They could probably be ironed out a bit anyway.


----------



## Shade (Aug 20, 2009)

Great!  It looks like many of the creatures from Supplement IV are from classic fantasy novels like Conan and Elric.


----------



## freyar (Aug 20, 2009)

Of the nagas listed in that one entry, there's only the "master naga" left.  Sounds interesting, though -- 7 heads!


----------



## Shade (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep, sounds a bit like the nagahydra.


----------



## freyar (Aug 20, 2009)

Shade said:


> Yep, sounds a bit like the nagahydra.



Ok, now I have to ask where to find that beastie.  Nagahydra? I'm getting a great idea for an ecology.


----------



## Shade (Aug 20, 2009)

Serpent Kingdoms.  Ask my players...it's deadly.


----------



## Shade (Sep 29, 2009)

Echohawk, are you still around?


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, just about. I have barely looked in here lately though, I'm afraid. Work is currently very demanding, and much of my little free time has been gobbled up by an obsessive compulsive need to make sure that the Geekdõ web site has a complete and accurate list of D&D products. Things should be back to normal in a couple more weeks...


----------



## Shade (Oct 1, 2009)

No worries.  I was just wondering where you'd gone.  We'll see you when things slow down.


----------



## Shade (Oct 23, 2009)

While you're here, here's my wish list for stats, whenever you have a chance.  

Demons
Dire Whiner [Throne of Bloodstone (H4)]

Devils
Mezzikim [Guide to Hell]

Other potential outsiders
Being of the Ball [Wizard's Spell Compendium, Volume Three]

Other probably undead
Howling Horror [Wizard's Spell Compendium, Volume Two]
Spectral Guard [Wizard's Spell Compendium, Volume Three]

Maramet, the Undead King [Crown of Ancient Glory (X13)]


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2009)

Alas, while I took today off work specifically to catch up on indexing (really ), I am currently without a functional scanner. The creatures from the Wizard's Spell Compendium are short, so I can type those in directly, and I think I own the PDF for X13, so that should be a quick copy/paste. The Dire Whiner and the Mezzikim might have to wait a bit longer


----------



## Shade (Oct 23, 2009)

No worries.  Whenever you can get to them is fine.

Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2009)

*Maramet, the Undead King*

Armor class: 2
Hit Dice: 10
Hit Points: 78
Move: 120' (40')
Attacks: 1
Damage: 3-10 sword*
No. Appearing: 1
Save As: F10*
Morale: 12
Alignment: N (C)
XP Value: 2,000

Similar to a zombie, but with some of the characteristics of a revenant, this entity is the undead remains of Vestland’s last High King, Maramet. In this scenario his body has been animated by the high priest of Gyl Erid, Axemines, and he functions as a guardian of the Eridian crypt at the island castle.
In melee Maramet will attack as a fighter, level 10. His sword inflicts 3-10 points of damage but victims must save vs. poison or contract lethal blood-poisoning from the rusted blade.
As an undead entity the king cannot be turned by a cleric of less than 10 experience levels, and only then as a revenant. If he is turned, Maramet will get a save vs. spell. If he saves, as a 10th-level fighter, he will be immune to the turning command.
Once slain, the entity will not rise again. The after-death slaying of this horror liberates the spirit of the sorrowful King.
Note: In this scenario Maramet will call upon a number of other undead entities (spectres and wraiths) to assist him with his guardianship of the crypt.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not sure the Howling Horror warrants conversion, since it is really a spell effect rather than a creature. Still, it does have the following stat block in the _Wizard's Spell Compendium_

_Howling Horror:_ MV Fl 15 (A); AC 5; #AT 2; THAC0 always hits; Dmg 2d4; SD damage inflicted heals caster; immune to spells; spell link/retransmision.

I don't have the _Wizard's Spell Compendium_ in PDF, but I do have a PDF copy of _Ruins of Zhentil Keep_ where the Howling Horror spell first appeared. The text of the spell includes some more description of the Horror, but I note that this version is slightly different from the version that ended up in the Spell Compendium, so where there are differences, the stat block above is probably more definitive.

Wizard Spells
7th Level
Howling Horror
(Evocation, Necromancy)
Range: 0
Components: V, S, M
Duration: 1 round/level
Casting Time: 7
Area of Effect: Special
Saving Throw: None

This spell causes a wraithlike flying form to be emitted from the caster. Moaning eerily, it flies at a target being within line-of-sight that has been mentally selected by the caster.
This howling horror is a magical force, not an undead creature, and cannot be turned. It lasts for 1 round per level of the caster, or until the target creature perishes. The horror is destroyed by suffering more than 22 points of damage or if the caster wills it to vanish. The howling horror is not fooled by feign death spells or similar conditions. The caster need not concentrate on the horror to maintain its existence. Once a target is selected, a howling horror cannot be redirected against any other being.
A howling horror is a faceless, translucent gray, wispy being that Swirls and drifts in response to weapon blows and moving objects. Only physical attacks that pass through the volume of air it occupies harm it. It moves at MV Fl 14 (A), is AC 5, and attacks twice per round, draining its target of 2d4 hit points per strike. Its attacks automatically hit its target.
For every hit point of damage the howling horror inflicts, a hit point is gained by its caster. If the caster has been hurt, these points heal him or her. When the caster is at full hit points, these points become extra, phantom hit points that remain with the caster for 1 turn. Any damage suffered by the caster is taken from them first.
Area-of-effect spells have no effect on a howling horror, which in turn does not alter them in any way. Spells directed specifically against a horror do it no harm, but the spell effects are transmitted to its caster. The caster in turn suffers no harm from them, and can emit them at any chosen target (not necessarily the horror’s target). This retransmission is not considered spellcasting and occurs in addition to the caster’s activities. It does not disrupt the caster’s spellcasting.
Spells cast at the creator of a howling horror while the horror is active are taken into the caster’s body and transmitted through the magical link to the horror, to be emitted by the horror at targets selected by the horror-caster. The primary target of the horror need not be among them. Area-of-effect spells are also altered and usurped by the caster in this manner if the caster is included in the area of effect at all. Again, this occurs in addition to any spellcasting on the part of the horror-caster, and it does no harm to either the horror or its creator.
If the caster is unconscious, spells are emitted from the horror-caster or the horror in random directions.
Retransmitted area-of-effect magics are emitted with spell foci at random distances and directions from the emitting horror.
A howling horror cannot form underwater. The material component of this spell is a small cone made of bone that is consumed in the casting.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2009)

The Spectral Guard is another spell effect given a creature stat block in the Spell Compendium:

_Spectral Guard:_ AC 0; MV Fl 24(B); HD As caster; THAC0 As caster; #AT 2; Dmg by weapon; SA Hits creatures vulnerable to +2 weapons or less; SD immune to _charm_, blinding, _confusion_, repulsion, turning, and illusion/phantasms; SW Ignores undead; AL N; SZ M; ML Nil.

The _Spectral Guard_ spell originally appeared in the 2nd Edition hardcover book _Forgotten Realms Adventures_, on page 62, and there is  probably enough detail in the spell description to flesh this out into a proper creature.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2009)

Unlike the previous two creatures, the Being of the Ball is an actual creature, and the _Question Ball_ spell creates "a partial manifestation of an extraplanar humanoid being". Here's the stat block:

_Being of the Ball:_ AC 2; MV 9 Fl 18 (B); HD 10+6; THAC0 11; #AT 3; Dmg 1d6/1d6 (claw), 2d6 (fang); SA disease (claw, 5%/hit), poison (fang, save at -2), spells; SD spells; AL N; SZ M; ML 15; XP 6,000. The being's poison causes _sleep_ for 1d6 days, during which time the being eats its victim. The being has all the spell-like abilities of a vrock (greater tanar'ri), and can travel in the Astral and Ethereal Planes. Its other possessions number 2d6, each having a 20% chance of being magical in nature.

The original version of the _Question Ball_ spell appear in Dragon Magazine #106, page 52, where the being has slightly different stats.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 23, 2009)

*The Dire Whiner*
(New Monster)

*Dire Whiner (Demon)*

Frequency: Very Rare
No. Appearing: 1
Armor Class: 0
Move: 6”"
Hit Dice: 10
% in Lair: 100%
Treasure Type: F, G
No. of Attacks: 1
Damage/Attack: 6d6
Special Attacks: See below
Special Defenses: See below
Magic Resistance: See below
Intelligence: High
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Size: L
Level/X.P. Value: VIII/3,600 + 14/hp

The dire whiner is a type of demon that typically appears as a large, ugly woman, smeared with dirt and slime. Dire whiners usually live in caves or swamps in the Abyss and on most Prime Material planes.
The dire whiner obtains food, treasure, and other necessities by using her special abilities to _whine_, _complain_, and _put down_, which are magically powered insults. (Examples: _Whine_ — “I waaaant a nice magic ring, like that one you’re wearing.” _Complain_ —  “Nobody likes me; I’m just a misunderstood old woman.” _Put down_ — “You slob! You don’t have the brains of a worm!”)
The _whine_ ability acts as a _suggestion_ spell. It is used to force the victims of the dire whiner to bring it food and treasure. The _complain_ ability acts as a druidic _feeblemind_ spell. It is used against any magic-using creatures that enter her lair. The final ability, _put down_, acts as a verbal _symbol of hopelessness_ spell, and is used to break new victims to her will. These abilities can be used one at a time at will. All abilities affect all creatures within earshot.
The dire whiner preys on the demons, mephits, and other creatures of the area. She has accumulated a great store of treasure and magic, and _whines_ to get the accumulated treasures of the party. She _complains_ at magic-using creatures, and uses a _put-down_ to try to force the characters into ultimate submission.


----------



## Shade (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 24, 2009)

I edited the the duplicate Being of the Ball post to replace it with the Dire Whiner.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 26, 2009)

And here is the mezzikim. Looks like this might be a template applicable to the lesser devils, rather than a new type of devil.

*Mezzikim (Lesser baatezu)*

Climate/Terrain: Any
Frequency: Rare
Organization: Solitary
Activity Cycle: Any
Diet: None
Intelligence: Average (8-10)
Treasure: None
Alignment: Lawful evil
No. Appearing: 1
Armor Class: As host
Movement: 12, fly 24
Hit Dice: 1 to 6
THAC0: 21, -1 per HD
No. of Attacks: 1
Damage/Attack: As host
Special Attacks: Possession, cause disease
Special Defenses: Insubstantial
Magic Resistance: 5%
Size: M
Morale: Elite (13-14)
XP Value:
 1 HD: 650
 2 HD: 975
 3 HD: 1,400
 4 HD: 2,000
 5 HD: 3,000
 6 HD: 4,000

Mezzikim are the tortured souls of devils in Hell, sent to the Prime Material Plane to cause pain and suffering among mortals. They are invisible to the naked eye, and insubstantial as well. Like ethereal creatures, they can travel through solid objects without hindrance. In their in substantial state, they cannot interact with the Prime Material Plane. However, they can possess mortals and cause them to sicken and, in some cases, die.
Those able to see invisible objects (through the detect invisibility spell, for instance) are confronted by a bestial-looking devil with scales, claws and wings. This appearance, though frightful, is only an affectation. Mezzikim actually have little power while insubstantial.

*Combat:* While insubstantial, mezzikim can neither make attacks nor be attacked. They can, however, use the following magical abilities, each three times per day: affect normal fires, audible glamer, cantrip, and ventriloquism. They use these abilities to spook mortals, and engender an atmosphere of fear. Note, however, that mezzikim lack the ordinary spell-like abilities and resistances of normal baatezu. These are linked to their physical bodies and are not available to them while on the Prime Material.
The primary power of the mezzikim is possession. This power is used for a variety of purposes. Sometimes mezzikim are instructed to possess a particular mortal to find out information. They have also been known to start epidemics, sow confusion, or kill their hosts. Once the target has been chosen, the mezzikim can attempt possession. This takes 1 round, and the victim must make a save vs. spell with a -1 penalty for each hit die of the mezzikim. Those that fail are possessed. Should the mezzikim fail to possess the target, it cannot make another attempt for a full 24 hours. Also, the target will realize that something strange has just happened (this feeling manifests as a sudden chill or a sense of foreboding).
Once a mezzikim has successfully possessed a mortal, he is in control of the victim's body entirely. The mezzikim has no access to the memories or abilities of the victim, but can speak and interact normally. The victim's consciousness is aware, but cannot act other than to try to oust the devil using willpower alone. The victim is allowed to make a further saving throw each day, modified by his magical defense (Wisdom) adjustment. Success indicates that the devil was forced out, while failure means he remains in place.
While controlling the victim, the mezzikim can levitate at will. Additionally, he increases the host's Strength by 2, to a maximum of 19. Once per turn, he can spit needles covered with poisonous bile at an opponent within 10 feet. These needles inflict 1d8 damage and the target must save vs. poison or take an additional 1d6+1 damage from the bile. Other than this special attack, the mezzikim can corrupt the body of the host. At any point of the possession, the mezzikim can cause disease on the victim. The devil chooses the potency of the disease, as per the spell. There is also a 25% chance that the disease is contagious.
Mezzikim are difficult to dislodge once in possession of a host. They can be driven out by causing their hit points in damage to the host, but this often kills the victim and is a dangerous proposition at best. The exception to this is holy water, which does damage only the mezzikim. The best way to oust mezzikim is through the spell exorcise, a cleric spell introduced in Chapter 3.

*Habitat/Society:* Mezzikim are the souls of devils whose bodies remain in Hell. For offenses against one of the lords or other baatezu nobles, they have been sentenced to spend time on the Primate Material Plane. Their physical bodies are restrained within magical circles and then tortured for six hundred sixty-six nights. When the ritual is complete, the souls of the devils are only too ready to flee the scarred and burned husks of their bodies. The magic of the ritual propels them to the Prime Material Plane, where they remain as insubstantial spirits until their sentence is complete.
The pain of their torture remains, even though their bodies are left behind. This spiritual agony only abates when they cause suffering to the mortals of the Prime Material. The mezzikim are thus thoroughly motivated to possess mortals and wreak havoc in their society.

*Ecology:* The mezzikim are not really a race as such. They come from the ranks of the baatezu, and can represent any of the lesser devils. They are commonly the souls of abishai, barbazu, and hamatula.
The mezzikim have no society. They usually operate individually, unless ordered otherwise. Agents of Asmodeus and other baatezu on the Prime Material can command their services, and often use them for particular missions. In general, though, the mezzikim choose their victims quickly and randomly, their only interest the lessening of the pain of their souls.


----------



## Shade (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Feb 17, 2010)

Echohawk said:


> The sidhe is going to take me a while to do. I don't have a paper copy of PC1, only the PDF version. Unfortunately the official PDF version is a bad scan which I cannot copy/paste from, and since that's a "how to play monsters as PCs" book, I need to type in about two pages of text for a conversion to be doable.






Shade said:


> Go ahead and put the sidhe at a lower priority.  We can tackle them last.  We should have plenty more to work with in the meantime.




Echohawk - We've nearly finished the fey.  After the gremlins, the sidhe is all that remains.

If you don't have time to type it up, we can just leave 'em on hold until you have an opportunity.

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 18, 2010)

Shade said:


> Echohawk - We've nearly finished the fey.  After the gremlins, the sidhe is all that remains. If you don't have time to type it up, we can just leave 'em on hold until you have an opportunity.




Don't worry. I hadn't forgotten about the sidhe, and I actually bought a paper copy of PC1 last month so that I have something I can scan. I'll try to get them sorted over the weekend.


----------



## Shade (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Feb 19, 2010)

A few other requests when you get the chance:

Blade Golem [Star Cairns]
Chess Golem [Vortex of Madness and Other Planar Perils]
Clockwork Warrior [TSR Jam 1999]
Diamond Golem [Greyhawk Ruins (WGR1)]
Dwarf Crusher [Axe of the Dwarvish Lords]
Juggernaut, Stone [Creature Catalog (DMR2)]
Juggernaut, Wood [Creature Catalog (DMR2)]
Leonis's Automaton, Flyer [Vortex of Madness and Other Planar Perils]
Leonis's Automaton, Juggernaut [Vortex of Madness and Other Planar Perils]
Leonis's Automaton, Organ Gun [Vortex of Madness and Other Planar Perils]
Statue that Walks [Dreams of the Red Wizards (FR6)]
Thing That Should Not Exist [Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad]
Tomb Warden [Axe of the Dwarvish Lords]
Transient Golem [Children of the Night: The Created]
Vault Guardian [Ruins of Zhentil Keep]


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 22, 2010)

Apologies. I didn't get around to scanning anything over the weekend. Saturday was entirely taken up by adventuring, and Sunday by the pursuit of cylons (several games of the excellent Battlestar Galactica boardgame). I haven't forgotten about this bunch though, and will scan/source them all in due course .


----------



## Shade (Feb 22, 2010)

No worries.  It looks like we've still got about 700 other critters to keep us busy in the meantime.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 25, 2010)

*Juggernaut*

_Stone_
Armor Class: 0
Hit Dice: 30** (L)
Move: 90' (30')
Attacks: 1 crush
Damage: 10d10
No. Appearing: 0 (1)
Sace As: Special
Morale: 12
Treasure Type: M+N
Intelligence: 3
Alignment: Neutral
XP Value: 11,250

_Wood_
Armor Class: 6
Hit Dice: 25** (L)
Move: 120' (40')
Attacks: 1 crush
Damage: 8d10
No. Appearing: 0 (1)
Sace As: Special
Morale: 12
Treasure Type: G
Intelligence: 3
Alignment: Neutral
XP Value: 7,500

_Monster Type:_ Construct (Very Rare).

Juggernauts are huge magical machines. They may be encountered in a variety of shapes and sizes: Some look like houses, pyramids, or even statues mounted on great rollers. They are magically animated and have some awareness of their surroundings, allowing them to hunt and kill. They are made of wood or stone.

Juggernauts are very maneuverable. They can stop, reverse, or turn around in just 1 round, allowing them to attack creatures behind, beside, or in front of them from one round to the next. They attack by rolling over victims with their huge wheels. These are 30 feet wide, making it possible for juggernauts to attack more than one target in their path. If there is only one target in their path, the attack is made normally. If there are two or more targets in the path then each is allowed to make a saving throw vs. dragon breath. Targets that make their saving throw have managed to get out of the path of the juggernaut. Those that fail to save will be hit if the juggernaut makes a successful attack roll against them. A separate roll is made for each target.
All juggernauts have the following immunities in common: all nonmagical missile fire; deep, charm, and hold spells; and poison.
*Stone Juggernaut:* Stone juggernauts appear as small pyramids or huge statues on rollers. They stand 40 feet to 50 feet high.They may only be damaged by magical weapons or spells. Stone juggernauts make all their saving throws on a roll of 4 or better. Stone juggernauts can easily crush small buildings, even those made of stone.
*Wood Juggernaut:* This type of juggernaut normally appears as a large wooden building on rollers. It is 20 feet to 30 feet high. Its saving throw vs. everything (except magical fire) is 5 or better. A wooden juggernaut automatically fails its saving throw against any type of magical fire attack.
A juggernaut carries its treasure inside itself. This treasure may only be found after the monster is destroyed.
_Terrain:_ Ruins, Settled.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 25, 2010)

Through the door is a tremendous statue standing on a pedestal of stone. At first you think it must be made of shattered glass, but its brilliance is too great, nearly blinding you. It’s made of diamonds! Its hideous eyes darken and grow fearsome, and the diamond face and hands begin to jingle loudly as they move.
The diamond golem will attack until it is either destroyed or it destroys the party.
Diamond Golem (AC -6; MV 9; HD 22; hp 100; THACO -1; #AT special; Dmg 5-50; SA none; SD hit only by magical weapons of +3 or better, magical resistance 90%; XP Value 19,000).
The diamond golem is one of Zagig’s final creations, a behemoth he manufactured to protect his most valuable treasures. The diamond golem depends upon an outside light source for its animation -- until someone enters the room with light the golem remains silent and inanimate in the darkness. Once hit by light, the diamond golem will immediately animate and remain active for one hundred rounds after the light source is extinguished.
The number of attacks the golem gets in a round depends on the quality of light hitting it during the previous round.

Darkness: 1
Torchlight: 3/2
Light or light from any other 1st level spell: 2
The glow from a magical weapon, continual light, or light from any 2nd level spell: 5/2
Light from any other magic object or from any 3rd level or higher spell: 3

Magical attacks may affect the golem's number of attacks, as well. Hitting it with a fireball will do normal damage, but its light will let the golem attack three times in the next round.
Magical darkness (darkness, 15'radius or continual darkness) slows the golem. Each such spell cast upon it forces it to stop moving and attacking for one round.
If destroyed, the diamonds will turn to dust, worthless to the PCs.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 25, 2010)

*Golem, Vault Guardian*
Ruins of Zhentil Keep Boxed Set

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Nil
INTELLIGENCE: Low (5-7)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 18
HIT DICE: 8 (50 hit points)
THAC0: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d10/1d10
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Surprise
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Spell immunities, immune to fire and cold, partially immune to electricity, reduced damage by weapon type
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (5'-6' tall)
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 8,000

Vault guardians are simple but expensive creations of Zhentarim wizards. They are sold to lords of Zhentil Keep and beyond to guard their most precious treasures. Vault guardians are constructs of stone and metal that require incredible wealth to create, but are constantly alert and very effective at their job.
Vault guardians can appear as any type of creature, from dogs to people (though generally they appear as statues or other humanlike creatures no taller than 6 feet), but they always have two appendages, such as hands or claws, with which to attack.

Combat: The attack of a vault guardian is straightforward and consists of two punching attacks that inflict 1d10 points of damage per strike. What makes the vault guardian a troublesome foe are the creature’s additional magical powers, which enable it to detect intruders and withstand magical attacks.
The vault guardian can perform the following at will: detect magic, detect invisibility, and true seeing. The attacks of the guardian can reach into the Astral and Ethereal Planes and can injure those struck only by magical, silver, or iron weapons. A vault guardian takes no damage from normal fire, magical fire, or cold-based attacks, and electrical attacks cause only one-quarter damage to the construct. Charm and sleep spells have no effect on the vault guardian, nor do other mind-affecting spells or any poisons.
Edged and piercing weapons inflict only one-quarter damage to the creature because of its durable construction. Blunt weapons such as maces and hammers do only half damage if the weapons are not enchanted to at least +1, but cause normal damage if so enchanted. The vault guardian is also extremely fast, and imposes a -3 penalty to all surprise rolls when defending its charges.
Because of its construction, the vault guardian is vulnerable to earth magic. A rock to mud spell inflicts 2d10 points of damage on the creature and stops it from moving for one round, and earthquake or stone shape instantly kills the construct (no saving throw allowed).

Habitat/Society: Vault guardians are found in treasure vaults. They are similar to stone or iron golems, and could be considered a combination of the two types. Vault guardians are slightly cheaper to construct than stone or iron golems, but take nearly a year to fabricate and require additional enchantments to empower.
Vault guardians were first created by wizards in the nation of Sembia to protect the vast riches of Sembian trading consortiums. Years later, Zhentarim wizards learned the process for creating them, and offered to create vault guardians for various lords of Zhentil Keep at greatly inflated prices.
To create a vault guardian, a wizard of at least 18th level must first be able to cast the following spells (from memory or by scroll use) over the course of the creature’s creation: statue, detect magic, detect invisibility, haste, wall of iron, fabricate, true seeing, permanency, and either wish or limited wish. In addition, a breastplate from a suit of plate mail of etherealness must be fused into the creature, giving it the ability to strike those opponents that hover between planes of existence. If a wizard does not have access to these spells, the cost of construction of a vault guardian could exceed that of a stone or iron golem.
Dozens of intricate symbols must be carved across the forehead and forelimbs of the vault guardian, and rubies worth at least 500 gold pieces each are needed for its eyes.
During its creation, a vault guardian is given a certain key word that is used to control it. After creating the guardian, the wizard passes on this key word to the guardian’s new owner so she or he may properly control the creature and instruct it to guard a certain place or thing. A guardian’s key word can never be changed.
By the time construction of a vault guardian is complete, the total cost could range between 40,000 and 70,000 gold pieces, plus any added costs for spells. In turn, the wizard can sell the construct for up to three times the cost of fabrication. Many unscrupulous wizards have recorded the key words of their creations, using this knowledge at a later date to their advantage. The guardian can understand up to 100 command phrases in addition to its key word, and the key word must be spoken first when commanding it to any action.

Ecology: Vault guardians are not normal creatures, but are constructed through powerful spells. A vault guardian has no need to eat or sleep.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 25, 2010)

*Dwarf Crusher*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any Land
FREQUENCY: Unique
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: None
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
No. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 6
HIT DICE: 14 (60 hit points)
THAC0: 7
No. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 3d8:
SPECIAL ATTACKS: +1 attack bonus vs. dwarves, heat metal
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Immune to most spells and weapons, traps edged weapons, +2 bonus to surprise rolls
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: L (7' tall)
MORALE: Fearless (19-20)
XP VALUE: 8,000

The dwarf crusher is a specialized version of the stone golem specifically created to defeat dwarves, though any group of warriors would find it formidable.
At first glance, the dwarf crusher looks like a statue of a squat, ugly dwarf, crudely done. The head seems small for the massive body, and features two faces (one on each side) with ropy beards, slack jaws, beady eyes, jug ears, cob noses, and sloping brows. The chunky torso is made up of several flat, rotatable discs. The construct has sausage-shaped arms that hang down past its knees, and the legs are thick and stumpy. All the joints look bulbous, as though inflamed or arthritic. In fact, the joints allow the limbs to swivel in any direction.
The dwarf crusher seems to move with a ponderous waddle, but its swiveling joints make it surprisingly agile. The creature's outer skin seems stony, but actually consists of very dense clay laid over a stone core.

*Combat:* The dwarf crusher is mindless and unrelenting in combat. It strikes at opponents with its massive fists. The construct's two faces and swivel joints allow it to attack in any direction; it has no rear. The dwarf crusher's all-around vision gives it a +2 bonus to its own surprise rolls. Once a turn, the dwarf crusher can send forth a wave of volcanic heat. The effect is equivalent to a heat metal spell from a 12th level caster. The construct can generate heat and make a physical attack. It always favors creatures engaged in melee against it to any other target. The dwarf crusher gains a +1 bonus to attack rolls when fighting dwarves of any type.
The construct is immune to all weapons except those of +2 or better enchantment. There is a 25% chance that any edged weapon (type P or S) used to attack the dwarf crusher will become lodged in the construct. Roll ld4 along with the attack die; if the d4 shows a 1, the edged weapon is stuck in the dwarf crusher even if the attack missed (the weapon struck the construct,but inflicted no damage). When a weapon sticks in the dwarf crusher, the body part where the weapon is trapped immediately swivels, automatically wrenching the weapon from the wielder's hand. (A weapon such as a cestus or natural weapon cannot be dropped; the attacker suffers 3d8 points of damage instead of being disarmed and cannot attack with the affected member for 1d6 rounds.) To recover a stuck weapon, a character must make an attack roll vs. Armor Class 0 to seize the weapon, followed by a successful Bend Bars roll. If the Bend Bars roll is a 91 or higher, the weapon breaks (unless it is an artifact). If the dwarf crusher is destroyed, stuck weapons can be loosened in one turn with no risk of breaking them.
Most spells have no effect on the dwarf crusher. A transmute rock to mud spell slows the dwarf crusher for 2d6 rounds. Its reverse, transmute mud to rock, heals the construct, restoring all lost hit points. A stone to flesh spell does not actually change the dwarf crusher's structure, but the effect renders the construct vulnerable to normal weapons during the following round. This does not include spells, except for those that cause direct damage. When the dwarf crusher is thus vulnerable, weapons cannot become stuck in it, and trapped weapons fall out.

*Habitat/Society:* The dwarf crusher is the brainchild of the evil wizard Tairdo, whose hatred of dwarves borders on the pathological. To date, Tairdo has created only a few dwarf crushers, and they guard his subterranean lair.

*Ecology:* Like all golems, the dwarf crusher does not eat, sleep, breathe, or reproduce. Barring destruction in combat, it is undying. Creating a dwarf crusher would require access to Tairdo's notes on its construction, 85,000 gold pieces for materials, and three months of work. The creator must be a wizard of at least 16th level, and must cast the following spells: wish, polymorph any object, geas, and wall of fire.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 25, 2010)

*Tomb Warden*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Dwarven delvings
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: None
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 6 (but see below)
HIT DICE: 11 (50 hit points) per section
THAC0: 0
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1 per 5-foot section and see below
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2d8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Ignores magical defenses
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Immune to most spells and weapons
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (each section is 5' square)
MORALE: Fearless (19-20)
XP VALUE: 6,000 + 1,000 per section

Tomb wardens are related to stone golems. Dwarf priests construct them to serve as tireless guardians for areas they cannot otherwise protect.
At rest, a tomb warden looks like a group of finely rendered figures of armed and armored dwarves carved in high relief on a seamless stone surface. When trespassers invade the area guarded by a tomb warden, the figures animate and attack.

*Combat:* Each figure in a tomb warden occupies a section of wall about 5 feet square. Most tomb wardens have at least four sections, but could have many more. The sections form a single, continuous carving. Each figure has its own hit point total and fights separately If the creature's heart is intact, any section destroyed regenerates in one month.
An animated figure becomes three dimensional, but at least half of its mass remains embedded in the wall. As the figure turns to attack various opponents, different portions emerge from the wall and others meld back in. A figure can reach about 5 feet to attack.
A tomb warden has a crystalline heart buried within some portion of the construct. The heart has 25 hit points for each section in the original creature; for example, a tomb warden with four sections has a heart with 100 hit points. Attacking the heart requires digging through solid stone or some magical effect that can expose it. If disturbed, the heart produces four stony tentacles, each 5 feet long and capable of striking once a round, for 2d8 points of damage per blow. If the heart is destroyed, all the construct's sections stop functioning within 3d6 turns.
A tomb warden ignores all magical defenses, including protective magical items, invisibility, displacement, and stone skin spells. Magical armor and shields provide nonmagical protection. For example, a character wearing plate mail +3 and carrying a shield +4 would still enjoy a base Armor Class of 2 (plus Dexterity adjustments). Bracers of defense or a ring of protection provide no protection at all (AC 10).
Tomb wardens are immune to all weapons except picks, mattocks, and blunt (type B) weapons of +1 or better enchantment. Only the following spells have any effect:
Stone to flesh renders the heart or a single section vulnerable to normal weapons for ld4 rounds.
Transmute mud to rock heals all damage to any section (including the heart) in the area of effect.
Disintegrate renders one section inert for 1d6 rounds and causes 1d12 points of damage. If directed at the heart, a disintegrate spell inflicts 2d12 points of damage but has no other effect.
Passwall makes an opening in the wall containing a tomb warden. Nearby figures can attack creatures entering the passage. A passwall spell cast in the right area exposes a tomb warden's heart to attack.
Meld into stone allows the caster to enter a wall containing a tomb warden.

*Habitat/Society:* Tomb wardens are found only within dwarf-built subterranean complexes, usually guarding constricted areas where intruders cannot easily evade their attacks. A tomb warden cannot speak, but can obey simple instructions that include conditional phrases, such as: "Attack all orcs, and attack any other creature who does not speak the password."

*Ecology:* Tomb wardens do not eat, sleep, breathe, or reproduce. Lawful good dwarf priests of at least 12th level create them. Construction requires two months and 65,000 gold pieces worth of materials, plus an extra month and 10,000 gold pieces per section. For each section in the tomb warden, the priest must have one assistant priest of at least 7th level. All the priests involved must participate in shaping the tomb warden's heart and in sculpting the figures. When the stonework is complete, the priests petition their deity for direct aid. The deity grants the favor only in cases where the dwarves involved have no reliable or practical way to protect whatever the warden is to guard. If the optional rules for quest spells in the Tome of Magic are in play, the divine favor can he considered a quest spell.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 25, 2010)

At long last, here is most of the sidhe entry from "Tall Tales of the Wee Folk". I've omitted the two tables, but will type them in if they seem pertinent to the conversion.

*Sidhe*

The word "sidhe," pronounced "shee," is in fact a general term for a fairy, so technically it could be correctly used to describe any of the other fairy races. But in this supplement we mean it in a more specific sense, excluding the other fairy races; though, as will be seen, it still applies to a very diverse group. In a sense, the sidhe are the "generic" fairies of legend; we are describing them in such a way that many fairies from literature and folklore could be described as sidhe.

Following is a description for "normal monster" sidhe.

---
Sidhe
Armor Class: Varies
Save As: Normal Man
Hit Dice: 1/2*
Morale: 7
Move: 120' (40')
Treasure Type: A
Attacks: 1
Alignment: Any
Damage: By weapon type
XP Value: 7
No. Appearing: 1-4 (1-100)

Were it not for certain peculiar traits and abilities, many sidhe might be indistinguishable from humans and deem-humans; they are at least as varied in appearance and temperament. Most appear to be humans, perhaps with slightly elfin features; others resemble the other deem-human races: dwarves, elves, gnomes, halflings; and they may plausibly pass through all those societies without being recognized as anything different.
---

There are three characteristics that definitely distinguish the sidhe from humans and demi-humans: they are capable of becoming invisible to mortals at will; they are capable of breathing water as easily as air; and iron is poisonous to them. A more subtle difference, related to the last one, is that their blood is not so deep a red as that of other races, since it lacks iron.
Iron's poisonous nature is not quick-acting; for example, iron weapons do not cause sidhe additional damage. But long-term contact with the metal will slowly and permanently drain a sidhe's vitality (hit points and ability scores); ingested iron will do the same, but some damage can be reversed if the substance can be removed from the sidhe's system. In any case, sidhe will never have weapons, armor, tools, or anything else fashioned of this metal; they use instead various stones (flint, obsidian, etc.), and nonferrous metals and alloys (bronze, silver, gold, mithril, etc.). Note that most powerfully enchanted weapons (+3 or more) are made of alloys containing little or no iron, and may thus be used by sidhe.

Some sages have said, that as humans are to demi-humans, so the sidhe are to the rest of fairykind. Like humans, the sidhe are flexible. They can choose to combine either fighting or thieving skills with magic use; however, like other fairies, they can never become clerics. But again like humans, their general adaptability makes them natural leaders; the high king of fairies has been sidhe more often than of any other race.
Normal sidhe, like normal humans, have 1/2 Hit Die and few special abilities. Higher-level sidhe have more Hit Dice, and accordingly have higher-level abilities as magic-user and either fighter or thief. Those with fighting and magic abilities are warrior sidhe; those with thieving skills and magic are rogue sidhe.
Among large groups of normal sidhe, there will be some extraordinary individuals, possibly acting as leaders. Treat them as humans, except with regard to the differences just described. Exceptional individuals are totaled cumulatively. For every 10 sidhe, there will be a 2nd-level warrior sidhe (comparable to a 2nd-level elf), and a 50% chance of a rogue sidhe of 1st-3rd level. For every 25 sidhe, there will be a warrior sidhe of 3rd-6th level (1d4+2). Groups of 50 have either a warrior sidhe (33%) of 7th-12th level (1d6+6), or a rogue sidhe (33%) of 5th-12th level (1d8+4), or both (34%). Groups of 100 will almost always (95%) be led by a warrior or rogue sidhe (equal chances) of not less than 10th level.
The sidhe may be found anywhere at all, but they prefer to make their homes in beautiful, isolated, peaceful, natural locales, especially near woodlands. Sometimes they build grand palaces in underground caverns or underwater grottoes. Lairs are always well hidden and likely disguised, possibly by magic. Wandering is a favorite pursuit of the sidhe; while invisible to mortals, they love to travel around, playing jokes, assisting those in need, and generally looking for adventure. They are sometimes willing to befriend humans and demi-humans for long periods of time; it is even known for one of these fairies to marry into their societies. Many folk tales concern such fairies and their mortal families; inevitably the sidhe moves on, since his lifespan might cover millenia, and even an elven spouse would die of old age in a relatively short time.
All sidhe beyond normal monster level have fairy spellcasting ability, combined with either fighting or thieving skills; they may therefore be warrior sidhe or rogue sidhe. Most are the former; to be a rogue sidhe, a minimum Dexterity of 8 is required.
Both class combinations progress on the same level advancement table; but while warrior sidhe have eight-sided Hit Dice, those of the rogue sidhe are four-sided.

Table 15: Sidhe Level Advancement & Hit Dice
[not included, please yell if you need this]

No sidhe may use weapons or armor fashioned of iron; see the later section on "Equipment" for information on non-ferrous equipment. Otherwise, warrior sidhe can use any weapons or armor open to fighters, and rogue sidhe may use any open to thieves. Sidhe may use any magic item permitted to magic-users and either fighters or thieves, according to class combination.
Warrior sidhe make Saving Throws as fighters: and rogue sidhe as thieves, of the same level.

*Spellcasting*
Sidhe of 1st level and above have spellcasting ability, as shown on Table 16 below. As can be seen, their spellcasting ability is not equal to that of human magic-users, elves, or sprites, neither in terms of total spells nor speed of spell level mastery.
Spells are chosen from the list of fairy-charms (see page 41).

Table 16: Sidhe Spell Ability
[not included, please yell if you need this]
[list of fairy-charms from page 41 also not included]

Recommended Spell List Adjustment: The sidhe are particularly renowned shapechangers; for this reason, they may take polymorph self as a second-level spell. Also, the spell lasts until the sidhe wills to return to his old shape, is killed, or until a dispel magic spell successfully counters it.

*Other Special Abilities*
Warrior sidhe can make multiple attacks at higher levels, like fighters.
Rogue sidhe have the special skills of thieves of equal level (lockpicking, backstabbing, etc.).
All sidhe may become invisible to mortals; and, since they often have underwater homes, they breathe water and air with equal facility.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 25, 2010)

One round after the characters arrive, an extraplanar beast reveals itself and attacks. The thing looks like a 20-foot ovoid mass of looping and twining intestines that seem to fold in and out of reality. It attacks by extending loops or ends of the tubular growths and constricting or flailing at its prey. While it is visible it makes a terrible gibbering sound, like a mad chorus of inhuman opera singers.

*The Thing That Should Not Exist:* AC 1; MV Fl 12; HD 13; hp 62; THAC0 8; #AT 3; Dmg 1d10x3 (constriction or flailing); SA confusion or fear on its first appearance, immolation; SD +2 or better weapon to hit, invisible at will; MR 20%; SZ L (20' diameter); ML Champion (15); Int non (0); AL NE; XP 11,000.
Note: Its appearance causes fear (50%) confusion (50% for 1d4 rounds to all that see it for the first time (save vs. wands negates). The Thing can become invisible at will (although it becomes visible if it attacks). Once per day it can immolate a target within 100 feet, surrounding it in eldritch flames that burn for 6d8 damage (save vs. breath weapon for half).


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 26, 2010)

The blade golem looks like a 12 feet-tall humanoid with sharp forearms; almost its entire surface is covered with blades of varying sizes.

*Blade Golem:* AC 3; MV 9; HD 9; hp 45; THAC0 12; #AT 1; Dmg 4d4; SA +2 to initiative rolls; SD +3 or better weapon to hit, immune to most spells, damages attackers; SZ L (12' tall); ML 20; AL N; XP 2000.
Notes: Electrical attacks slow the blade golem for 3 rounds; magical fire attacks heal 1 hp per die of damage; other spells have no effect. Characters striking the blade golem with hands or short hand-held weapons take 1d4 damage from the golem's sharp spikes.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 27, 2010)

STATUE THAT WALKS
Frequency: Rare
No. Appearing: 1
Armor Class: 2
Move: 12"
Hit Dice: 100 Hit Points
% In Lair: Nil
Treasure Type: Nil
No. of Attacks: 1
Damage/Attack: 5-30
Special Attacks: Nil
Special Defenses: See Below
Magic Resistance: See Below
Intelligence: Non-
Alignment: Neutral
Size: L (18' tall)
Psionic Ability: Nil
 Attack/Defense Modes: Nil

Statues That Walk are actually oversized stone golems. However, they do not have the ability to cast a slow spell. Their strength is comparable to that of a fire giant.
The Statues were built as caretakers by a race long-since gone in the Realms when members of that race knew they were dying out from a series of plagues they could not fight. The race was proud of its monuments and buildings, and built the Statues to maintain the glory of these structures and tear down anything that would detract from them.
The Statues performed their duties for centuries until the magic-users and priests of the lizard-men who supplanted the builders found a method of stopping them (a very long and drawn-out ritual taking days and needing special glyphs to be drawn on everyone of the Statues. The Divine Precept will discover this ritual in a few months). The lizard-men could not harm the Statues, but they could take apart the buildings they guarded and did so, using them for their own structures which were later taken down and reused by the humans who supplanted the lizard-men.
The Statue will march into the town and, when it runs into a building, tear it down, then go on to the next one. The town is on the site of one of the monuments built thousands of years ago by the creators of the Statue. At this point, the remains of the monument are about 200 feet under the current ground surface, but the Statue knows where it should be by the number of paces he took to get to it, and he will keep tearing the town apart until he finds the monument or is certain that he cannot find the monument, at which time he becomes rigid again and waits for orders.
If the ritual for stopping is not performed on each of the Statues, they will each stop when they get to the site of one of the monuments or buildings they are supposed to take care of and find that it is not there. They are awaiting the order to go on to the next job on their rounds. They stop because the lizard-men's spell permanently destroyed the Statues' ability to move on from one job to the next. They have to be started by the ritual the Precept of Gheldaneth performed to go on to the next assignment.
There are no known vestiges of the original culture remaining except the Statues. However, you can assume that one or two (being used for entirely different purposes, of course) are still around if you want to surprise the player characters by having a Statue approach an ancient wizard's tower and start polishing it.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 27, 2010)

Just beyond the door stands the Clockwork Warrior, a giant black-iron construct with dwarf-like proportions that is broad enough so none can pass into the tunnel beyond. It hums with the sound of gears turning. Its ornate armor plating is scored with weapon damage and stained with what could only be dried blood. Inscribed across its chest (in partially effaced dwarven runes) is "Guardian of the Highforge Pick-Axe" -- proof that the party is on the right track.

*Clockwork Warrior:* AC 3; MV 4 (or less; see below); HD 16; hp 70; THAC0 5; #AT 1; Dmg 30 points (punch); SA + 1 attack bonus; SD recharge to full power, immune to charm, sleep, hold, poison, paralyzation, illusions, and spells that affect only organic beings, immune to nonmagical weapons, repaired by fire (see below), edged weapons used against it have cumulative 10% chance per strike of breaking; SW loses energy when detached from power source (see below), retreats momentarily from electrical attacks; SZ L (10' tall); ML fearless (20); AL N; XP 11,000. Str 23, Int 4 (actually mindless but programmed to operate as if semi-intelligent).

Creaking and whirring, the Clockwork Warrior takes a step toward the PCs and extends one finger. If they look closely, they see a keyhole set into the fingertip. If the Keeper's key is inserted into the keyhole, the Warrior steps aside. A PC who attempts to pick the lock suffers a -30% penalty to his or her Open Locks roll and has only three rounds to complete the task before the golem attacks, striking out against whoever is nearest. Any attack immediately provokes the golem to attack in response.
When it attacks, the Clockwork Warrior moves toward the nearest aggressor and punches. The second step it takes severs it from its winding sprocket in the floor, which goes on spinning free until the golem returns to power up again. Only magical weapons can damage this sprocket; it absorbs 30 damage before breaking. The creature must periodically return to its power source or lose power, eventually becoming immobile and unable to fight. After one turn its movement drops to three, then two, and so on. Its attack damage also drops 1d1O per turn during combat, but only if it attacked the previous turn (it won't waste energy swinging at empty air).
The Clockwork Warrior breaks off its attack if necessary to concentrate on anyone who tries to sneak past into the tunnel beyond. For purposes of smashing or lifting things, its strength is 23, and it gains a +1 attack bonus because of its long reach and the close quarters. Engaging the drive sprocket with the transmission hole in either of its feet completely recharges the creature in one round. It never runs down if allowed to fight while "plugged in."
The Clockwork Warrior is immune to all magic that affects organic beings and cannot be influenced in any way. Because of its heavy iron plating, it can only be damaged by weapons of +1 or better magical bonus, and each blow delivered to it by an edged weapon has a cumulative 10% chance of breaking that weapon. Electrical attacks cause the golem to back away from the spellcaster (though it will never leave the mine), but fire attacks repair 1 point of damage for each 8 points inflicted.
If only one nimble PCs attacks and no one tries to sneak past the Clockwork Warrior, it can be lured away from the tunnel entrance and forced to run out of power without grave injury to the party members (let them figure this out themselves!). As long as it is within the Warrior's movement ability to do so during the turn before it would run down, it breaks off all engagements and returns to its drive gear to recharge. The only way to stop it from doing so is to deal it more than 20 points damage during its retreat (which causes it to fight back) or to enter the tunnel it was set to guard (which causes its guardian function to override its self-preservation function). Remember that the PCs will have real trouble getting out past this mountain of metal if it runs down in the tunnel itself.
After any part of the Clockwork Warrior's body (such as an arm, chest region, or so on) receives 10 or more points of damage, the PCs can see that only the outer armor plating is made of iron. Inside, the golem's clockwork of gears, cogs, levers, and so on are fashioned of platinum and gold: The Keeper could imagine no better form for treasure to take than the machine-works he loves, so he has spent the past 60 years or so forging precious metals into components for the machinery the PCs will encounter.
Note: Most devices that operate the traps that await the PCs contain a number of removable gears (a convenient shorthand for treasure); these gears are each worth 8 gp if sold as metal or 80 gp if sold to the right buyer as a specialty item. Disassembling a device requires two minutes per gear, something for the PCs to consider since time is an issue. Hacking a device into easily transported bits reduces its gear-treasure to the lower value. The Clockwork Warrior contains 130 such gears.

---
[Later in the same adventure…]

*Small Clockwork Warriors* (16): AC 6; Mv 4 (or less); HD 4; hp 25; THAC0 15; #AT 1; Dmg 1d6+3 (pick-axe) or 10 points (punch); SD recharge to full power, immune to charm, sleep, hold, poison, paralyzation, illusions, and spells that affect only organic beings, immune to nonmagical weapons, repaired by fire, edged weapons used against it have cumulative 5% chance per strike of breaking; SW loses energy when detached from power source, retreats momentarily from electrical attacks; SZ M (4' tall); ML fearless (20); AL N; XP 650. Str 21, Int 3 (actually mindless but programmed to operate as if semi-intelligent).

These smaller versions fight as does the Clockwork Warrior but lack its +1 attack bonus and have only half the chance of weapons breaking upon their metallic exterior. It is impossible to distract all of them from returning to their winding sprockets. If they lose their pick-axes, they punch their targets with their steely fists. For purposes of smashing or lifting things, their Strength score is 21. Each golem contains 45 gears.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 27, 2010)

*Leonis's Automata*

Those few besides the tinker gnomes who've seen Leonis's creations assume they're golems. After all, they're magical constructs that come in a variety of sizes and materials. But Leonis's automata are fundamentally different. Golems are animated by bound elemental spirits, but these constructs are actually alive. This can be explained only by the nature of the demiplane itself. Those who try to build such devices on any other plane, even Mechanus, always meet with failure. Similarly, automata taken off the demiplane cease to function.
While there are dozens of variants of Leonis's creations, they do share some characteristics, which are summarized here.

 - They obey Leonis. The wizard creates everything for a reason. If he takes the time to invent a living machine, it's going to be one he can use. The automata are incapable of defying him, with the exception of Vita (see "Major Inhabitants" below). They always attempt to fulfill Leonis's orders to the best of their ability.
 - They have intelligence but not emotion. Machines don't know fear, hate, love, or any other human passion. Thus they're immune to spells that produce or in any way deal with emotions (such as cause fear). Those who fight the automata will quickly find out they don't know mercy either.
 - They require neither food nor fuel. The automata owe their continued existence to magic alone and don't need to be recharged in any way.
 - They do not breathe. Automata are immune to gas-based attacks of any kind and can survive in airless environments.

Below is a summary of game information for three dominant types of automata here. However, Leonis has done a lot of experimenting over the last century, and it's possible to find any number of forms, or variations on these adapted to different environments. Designing your own variants can help bring this setting to life.

Leonis's Automata

*Flyer*
Climate/Terrain: Leonis
Frequency: Common
Organization: Work group
Activity Cycle: Any
Diet: Nil
Intelligence: Low
Treasure: Nil
Alignment: Neutral
No. Appearing: 1d4
Armor Class: 4
Movement: 3, fly 16 (D)
Hit Dice: S: 3-10
THAC0: 3HD: 18, 6 HD: 15, 8 HD: 13, 10 HD: 11
No. of Attacks: 2
Damage/Attack: 3HD: 1d6, 6 HD: 1d8, 8 HD: 1d10, 10 HD: 1d12
Special Attacks: None
Special Defenses: See below
Magic Resistance: None
Size: 3HD: S, 6 HD: M, 8 HD: L, 10 HD: H
Morale: Fearless (20)
XP Value: 3HD: 270, 6 HD: 975, 8 HD: 1,400, 10 HD: 2,000

*Flyers*
Leonis has a particular fascination with flying, which is no doubt why he lifted his tower above the landscape. He's built more flyers than any other type of automaton. There are small constructs with string-and-canvas pinions akin to those of birds, and ungainly flying coffins with hinged metal batwings that could never get aloft without the aid of magic. Most have clawed legs similar to those of birds of prey, though Leonis has experimented with hooks and wheels on some.
The flyers were built for a variety of purposes. Some are strictly meant for combat, others carry passengers strapped below their bellies in slings (a not-entirely-comfortable ride), and still others haul cargo.

*Juggernaut*
Climate/Terrain: Leonis
Frequency: Rare
Organization: Solitary
Activity Cycle: Any
Diet: Nil
Intelligence: Low
Treasure: Nil
Alignment: Neutral
No. Appearing: 1
Armor Class: -4
Movement: 9
Hit Dice: 15
THAC0: 5
No. of Attacks: 2d4
Damage/Attack: 2d6+2
Special Attacks: Overrun
Special Defenses: See below
Magic Resistance: 20%
Size: G
Morale: Fearless (20)
XP Value: 8,000

*Juggernauts*
The wizard constructed two devastating war machines to protect the demiplane. Mounted.on rollers and festooned with wicked, rotating blades, juggernauts are designed to break infantry formations and cause fear in the enemy. In obedience to the demiplane's rules, these automata are in the shape of charging beasts: one is a bull and the other is a rhinoceros. Each has a cargo compartment that can hold up to ten soldiers, but Leonis has no troops to exploit these-yet. One day, perhaps, he'll get around to crafting metal myrmidons to fill their bellies.
A rolling juggernaut can work up a respectable speed, and with its enormous momentum it's nearly unstoppable in close combat. Anyone in its way must move aside or be crushed.
Each round, the juggernaut can overrun enemies within its movement range. Those who make a successful Dexterity check can leap out of the way; anyone who fails takes 2d20 points of damage from the impact. Close-combat opponents smaller than size G can't stop the juggernaut's advance; it can move up to its full movement rate every round as well as attack normally. Its whirling blades slash at all within reach. Each round, 2d4 of these blades strike for 2d6+2 points of damage each.
The juggernaut's solid construction and magical nature give it unnatural toughness: Piercing and slashing weapons inflict only half damage. It's also completely immune to attacks by nonmagical missiles, except those of siege engines.

*Organ Gun*
Climate/Terrain: Leonis
Frequency: Uncommon
Organization: Tactical
Activity Cycle: Any
Diet: Nil
Intelligence: Low
Treasure: Nil
Alignment: Neutral
No. Appearing: 1-2
Armor Class: 0
Movement: 6
Hit Dice: 8
THAC0: 13
No. of Attacks: 0
Damage/Attack: 0
Special Attacks: See below
Special Defenses: See below
Magic Resistance: None
Size: L
Morale: Fearless (20)
XP Value: 5,000

*Organ Gun*
It's probably for the best that Leonis's creations don't function off the demiplane. The organ gun would have made warfare truly terrible. This automaton looks more like a weapon or a perverse musical instrument than a sentient being, but it does have intelligence. It's basically a wheeled, self-propelled carriage made of metal, with five small cannons on rotating mounts. The cannons sprout from an adamantite box enchanted to store up to 25 delayed blast fireballs.
The organ gun can fire in two ways. It can shoot all its barrels at once, producing a delayed blast fireball causing 10d6+10 points of damage. Alternatively, each barrel can fire separately to create five smaller, separately targeted fireballs for 2d6+2 points of damage each. With either option, the fireballs can detonate instantaneously or be delayed up to 5 rounds, as per the delayed blast fireball spell.
Once the stored spells are used up, the automaton can't fire its guns again until recharged. However, mounted underneath the five barrels are what looks like a pair of human hands made of gleaming bronze. These can cast burning hands once per round for 1d3+20 points of damage; this attack can't be combined with cannon fire.


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 27, 2010)

This encounter is an abstraction of Baron Lum's showdown with his former general Leuk-o. The battle itself was a bloody draw, with Lum and his Machine sent here; Leuk-o's fate is unknown. This was not the outcome Lum desired, and he thirsts for closure.

_You appear on a podium suspended 12 feet above an oversized chessboard, 100 feet on a side and apparently made of marble. The podium floats over a set of white chess pieces; another podium faces you above the black pieces, where an iron golem sits atop a throne. The golem is crafted with ornate armor and an elaborately plumed helmet, and it carries a sword of archaic design. The chess pieces are human-sized and look like smaller versions of the golem. Looking around, you can see that the chessboard is floating high in the sky. The ground is so far below that it's impossible to see.
The golem addresses you in a surprisingly human voice and says, "You may move first."_

Unless they want to attack immediately, the PCs have little choice but to play a game of chess. They can play as a group or appoint an individual. To make a move, a character simply announces it; the pieces do the rest.
The PCs can attempt to question the golem as the game goes on, though its answers are of limited value. If they ask its name, it replies, "You may call me 'General.'" If asked why they must play this game, it says, "Too much blood is between us. Our feud ends today." Further questions get vague and unhelpful answers, like "You know as well as I," or "One of us must triumph."
To resolve the chess game, the party makes a Gaming proficiency check (or a Charisma check at a -2 penalty if no one has Gaming), using their average score (if they play as a group) or the nominated character's score. The DM rolls for the golem. If you prefer, have the players actually play out the chess game, since its outcome is unimportant. No matter what the result, at the end of the game the board resets. The golem announces, "The game is a draw. We must play another."
The second game too is declared a draw, regardless of its outcome, and the golem insists on yet another. It will continue to do this indefinitely. As the games go on, the golem's voice becomes more and more agitated. "The game must end. One of us must be victorious!"
Eventually, the PCs are likely to become tired of the game and have at the iron golem. (You might have to nudge them, though, if they don't resort to this; for example, taunts and insults from the golem.) Once they attack it, the golem jumps down to the chessboard and rallies its black "troops." This force charges the party and their white pieces, which are likewise able to fight in the characters' defense.

*Iron Golem:* AC 3; MV 6; HD 18; hp 80; THAC0 2 (short sword of wounding); #AT 1; Dmg 4d10+1d6+1; SA poisonous gas once per 7 rounds, short sword of wounding; SD +3 or better weapon to hit, immune to poison and most magical attacks, healed 1 hp/die by magical fire; SW slowed by electrical attack, vulnerable to rust monster; SZ L (12' tall); ML fearless (20); AL N; XP 15,000.
Special Equipment: short sword of wounding -- damage can't be regenerated, inflicts 1 additional hp per wound. Note that this sword is part of the golem's construction and is destroyed when the golem is.

*Chess Golems (32):* AC 3; MV 6; HD 6; hp 25 each; THAC0 15; #AT 1; Dmg by weapon +3 (see below); SD +1 or better weapon to hit, immune to poison, fear and charm spells; SZ M (6' tall); ML fearless (20) AL N; XP 1,400 each.
Notes: Pawns are armed with spears; bishops, footman's maces; knights, heavy lances; queens, longswords; and kings, two-handed swords. Rooks use a crushing attack for 1d12+3 points of damage.

Rather than fight out the details of the chesspieces' combat you can use a simple resolution system. Have the party make a Gaming proficiency check each round, using the same rules as for the chess game above. Each successful check removes two black pieces from the board; each failure removes two white pieces. If the iron golem is defeated, proceed.
_The iron golem falls to the ground with a resounding crash. All the remaining chesspieces crumble, leaving the board strewn with debris. With its last pulse of life, the golem says, "The battle is over at last. You are the victor, Baron."_
A stair leading up shimmers into existence on the party's podium. This is the way out; as each party member reaches the top, he or she is magically transported to the next location. If the PCs have visited this location before, or if you aren't using the Machine's quest, consult Table 4: Vortex Movement. Otherwise, the party is translated to the Examination Room. (See the "Oral Exam" section above.)


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay. That's everything on that list except for the transient golem. I have scanned that too, but the entry takes up three and a half full pages and is in a suprisingly OCR-resistant font, so I still need to edit it. I'll get to that sometime this week.

Shade, are there any other entries from earlier in this thread that I missed? I took a quick look through and didn't spot any but I have a nagging feeling there were some critters that I didn't scan when you originally asked me to.


----------



## Shade (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, Echohawk!  

I can't think of any you missed upthread.  In my eventual "to do" pile, these are the only others I have listed for which I don't have access to the source material:

From Falconmaster (WGA2):
Weisshund - Magical Beast 
Yphoz - Vermin 

From Practical Planetology (SJR4):
Gyre - Magical Beast 
Holbag - Aberration 
Imbul - Animal 
Scavver, Sky - Magical Beast 
Zat - Magical Beast 

From Heart of the Enemy (SJQ1):
Hummerfly - Magical Beast 
Inaii - Magical Beast

None of those are a priority, though.  We've got plenty to work with in the meantime.  I'm sure there are others still in the unconverted lists that we'll need down the road.


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 4, 2010)

*Transient Golem*

"You... must not count on your reality as you feel it today, since, like that of yesterday, it may prove an illusion for you tomorrow." -Luigi Pirandello

*Biography*
Often there are stories of golems that curse life and those who thrust it upon them. This sad creature of mist simply craves to live at all, as something more than semi-sentient air and water. Only in corporeal form can it feel physical sensations and human emotions. Only in corporeal form can it reason and remember. Sadly, the transient golem acquires substance only by stealing life from others, and the too, too brief hours of its conscious existence fade away if it does not steal again and again and again.
This unusual golem may exist as a single, unique creature, or it can become a kind of RAVENLOFT monster, depending upon your interests and on the adventurers' handling of the story outlined below.

*Appearance*
In its natural form, the transient golem is virtually indistinguishable from mundane fog as well as the notorious Mists of Ravenloft. People and creatures with sensitive noses (your call!) sometimes detect a slight tang of hot copper in the air when they inhale the monster (give them 2 in 6 chance, with a +1 bonus for actively sniffing). But even the scent may fade as the creature instinctively blends with the surrounding mist, drawing thin or coalescing to match the thickness and visual texture of its cover.
When empowered by the essence of any living creature, the transient golem takes on that creature's form and appearance. Whether a wolf, a hero, or some other living thing is drained, the golem becomes a perfect twin. Even clothing, armor, and weapons are duplicated, although they are merely solidified mist and possess little or none of the physical or magical qualities of the original items. The golem can dissolve at will, but it rarely does. Instead it waits until it has exhausted the energy drained from its host, and it has no choice. The sight of this transformation requires a horror check: The creature diffuses from the outside in. First, the outer layer of skin becomes translucent and swirls away, then the inner layers of skin dissolve, followed by the muscles, the skeleton, and finally the internal organs. This six-second process is excruciating to the golem, and the agony is horribly apparent to those who look upon it.

*Transient Golem*

Neutral
Armor Class: 10
Movement: 3
Level/Hit Dice: Nil
Hit Points: Nil
THAC0: Nil
Morale: 20
No. of Attacks: 1
Damage/Attack: 1d10 x 10% of victim's hp
Special Attacks: Infusion; system shock; sustain current form
Special Defenses: Impossible to attack in natural form; Mist summoning
Special Vulnerabilities: Abjuration/protection magic; turned as "special" zeitgeber
Magic Resistance: 100% (except against abjuration/protection magic)

Str: Varies*
Dex: Varies*
Con: Varies*
Int: Varies*
Wis: Varies*
Cha: Varies*
XP: 650

*Varies with form taken.

The statistics above describe the golem in its natural state. In this vaporous form, it shares several qualities of the geist (see MONSTROUS COMPENDIUM Appendix III: Creatures of Darkness): No form of attack, physical or magical, can harm the golem, because its essential spark of life resides in a phylactery-like crystal, lost in the Mists. Its Armor Class is 10 for the purpose of striking at it, but no harm results. Also like the geist, the transient golem has no level or Hit Dice, hit points, or THAC0 while in natural form.
In physical form, the golem retains its Armor Class of 10, but it is now vulnerable to all forms of attack. Moreover, the transient golem functions as a a-level character unless its special mimic ability manifests. (See the "Extraordinary Abilities" section, below.)
*Infusion:* The golem's parasitic drain of a living host is called infusion. Quick and insidious, it requires no assault, and while detrimental to the host, it is not overtly hostile. Like the odem (also see the MC Appendix III), a transient golem can simply enter any orifice of a living creature that is accessible to air. The action requires a single round, and the creature automatically wins initiative. Once the infusion has begun, protective magic is too late; only expulsion magic cast in the same round as the entry can prevent the ensuing drain of energy.
In round two, the transient golem absorbs 1d10x10% of the host's current hit points. It always drains a minimum of 5 hp, so the victim's hit points may drop below 0. (This mechanic works best if 0 hit points is not considered the point of death.) The infusion often kills 0-level creatures and the weak, but the trauma also has a severe effect upon tougher hosts who lose half their hit points or more. They must make a successful system shock roll or lose 1 point from each ability score for 1d4-1 days, due to the immense and sudden strain of the theft. In any event, the victim at least blacks out for 1d4+1 rounds,following the attack.
In round three, the transient golem flees the host's body and moves off to safety. The flight is obvious, for the golem's color has changed to crimson. In a single round, it can assume the physical form of the host it has drained, possessing the hit points it took. The creature burns these points like fuel at the rate of 1 per hour. As described above, when the golem exhausts its supply of hit points, or if it loses those points to sustained damage, it reverts to its mist form until it can find another host. Note that the crimson mist can be physically attacked and damaged just like the solid form it takes.
*Sustain Current Form:* Once the transient golem has assumed a physical form, it can maintain that form indefinitely by absorbing more hit points before its current supply is exhausted. It can render itself partly insubstantial and reach into a living creature to steal more energy, yet keep the physical form it has already assumed. The theft is so swift and subtle that the golem can do this in a crowd without anyone noticing, including the victim (who unexpectedly suffers a seizure and passes out a moment or two later).
*Special Defenses:* As mentioned, the transient golem is invulnerable to attack, physical or magical, while in its natural state. Furthermore, the creature cannot be detected except by a detect magic spell, which reveals the presence of something (conjuration/summoning magic) in the air.
In its adopted physical form, the transient golem can leave the Mists at will, but it can silently call to them and make them rise thickly within 1d4 rounds -- or within just one round if any form of fog already exists. Once the Mists have risen, the golem can step into them and become completely and instantly obscured; treat the creature as though it were affected by an invisibility spell. This is an effective escape mechanism. *Special Vulnerabilities:* Any spell designed to expel creatures -- such as banishment, dismissal, or dispel evil -- will drive off the mist form. Spells designed to prevent intrusion -- such as avoidance, globe of invulnerability, protection from evil, repulsion, and even sanctuary -- are effective deterrents to the golem's infusion ability. You may wish to allow other means undertaken by adventurers to repel the transient golem, especially if the solutions are clever or reasonable.
Like a mist horror, the transient golem can be turned by a 9th level (or greater) priest who presents a holy symbol. The golem is considered "special" on the Turning Undead table.

*Construction*
The transient golem is a creature of mist. But it also has an essential physical component that serves as the actual construct, the Created. (Without it, this unusual monster could not be classified as a golem.) The true physical vessel of the transient golem is a crystal ball about the size of a man's fist. It lies in the Mists, and the souls of thirteen mist horrors have been trapped within the crystal, forming the golem's critical "spark of life." Though the reason is unclear, this crystal ball can never leave or be taken from the Mists of Ravenloft. (Perhaps the crystal innately attracts them.) Because the Mists seem to exist outside the boundaries of normal space, the transient golem can manifest anywhere they do. Provided the golem is within the Mists, it can summon the crystal to its feet, though it rarely does so. Of course, when it adopts a physical form, the golem can leave the Mists at will, yet they always float somewhere within 100 yards of the creature. The crystal lies within that veil, and spellcasters can use locate object to find it, provided they know what they're seeking.
*Mental Abilities:* When the transient golem assumes a physical form, the creature does not normally retain any of the host's memories or abilities, nor does it possess any consciousness of the mist horrors trapped in its crystal ball. The golem begins physical life much like a complete amnesiac; its memories go no further back than the very moment it took shape. The golem picks up the first language or languages it hears almost instantly, and it learns extremely quickly. It can understand others within a few rounds, it can speak its first halting sentence after listening to others talk for about an hour, and it can speak fluently within a day. At this rate of acquisition and retention, the transient golem can blend into most societies within a week. Extraordinary Abilities: Each time the transient golem assumes a new shape, it has a 10% chance of adopting the abilities of that creature. Armor class, THAC0, spells, proficiencies, nonweapon proficiencies, and all other salient abilities function as innate powers that work identically to those of the host. You can adjust the boundaries of the golem's acquired abilities to suit the balance and tone of your campaign.
*Zeitgeber:* This creature has a peculiar Achilles' heal: It cannot resist fresh blood. In its natural state, the transient golem is most attracted to any character who happens to be bleeding. In physical form, the creature cannot resist touching any open wound it sees. Interestingly, the bleeding host experiences nothing like an infusion. There no pain whatsoever, and the contact completely closes the wound. It can even save a character's life because the golem's touch is tantamount to binding wounds, even upon a character who has suffered massive damage. Witnesses have called the results a miracle. If the golem has an appropriate form, they often believe it has the powers of a paladin. The truth is not so rosy. While the wound is closed, no hit points have been restored. Rather, the transient golem has absorbed the character's lost hit points, represented by the flowing blood. You can simply transfer all lost hit points to the golem or roll percentiles to determine how many points from the injury at hand would actually be present in the flowing blood. If the creature is in mist form, it will assume the wounded character's appearance (after moving to a safe place, away from retribution). If it already has a physical form, the golem can use the stolen hit points to sustain its present appearance.

*Background*
The creator of this golem remains a mystery. (The identity has been left uncertain so you can choose someone who suits your campaign.) Scholars speculate that the creator served the likes of Azalin, Strahd von Zarovich, or some other domain lord who is obsessed with escape from Ravenloft. One thing is sure: Whoever created this being was a powerful mage. The wizard was probably seeking a way to navigate the Mists by constructing a golem made of their very fabric -- a golem with which he or she could maintain a telepathic link.
This creator prepared a crystal ball with a trap the soul spell, then found his way into the Mists (probably with the aid of the Vistani) and wandered there until encountering a mist horror, whereupon he triggered the spell and ensnared the creature. He repeated this process until he had entrapped thirteen mist horrors, then returned to his laboratory. There he cast many enchantment, illusion, and necromantic spells over the crystal, binding the mist horrors' life forces to the glass and transforming them into a single entity. The golem's first self-directed act was to summon the Mists and then infuse with its creator, absorbing his living essence (or unliving essence, as the case may be) and taking physical form.
The adventure to follow assumes a certain history for this golem. At first, the creature was grateful for its new life, for it loved the physical and emotional sensations that flowed through it. But the golem passed through all five stages of mental development very rapidly: feeling dependence, confusion, betrayal, contempt, and finally hatred toward its creator. The wizard prevented the golem from feeding until the very last second when he was displeased (perhaps he was a sadist), and the agony of partial diffusion quickly taught the golem that its creator was neither benevolent nor beloved. The creature called upon the Mists to steal away the crystal, and to this day the object is well hidden in their embrace. Having gained control of its own phylactery, the golem repeatedly drained the wizard until he died.

*Psychology*
In mist form, the golem has only one instinct: to locate a host and absorb life energy so it can attain real life. There is no evil intent in the assimilation of another's life energy, so a paladin does not detect the creature's approach, and spells that involve good and evil (other than abjuration and protection magic) have no effect upon the transient golem.
Once the creature assumes a physical form, its next instinct is self-preservation, and it will take the most direct course of action available to it to maintain its new shape. The monster also begins to accumulate experience and memories immediately, and it quickly develops sophisticated methods to sustain itself without revealing its true nature. For example, the transient golem might gain human form and then make its way to another domain, where it could set up shop as a butcher. There it could feed subtly and indefinitely on the life energy of slaughtered animals without anyone being the wiser, and it could even establish itself as a respected citizen. Such a creature would have something of a dual personality, perhaps reaching a point where it didn't even recognize what it was doing as it absorbed life energy to sustain itself -- the golem would come to believe it is exactly what it appears to be.

*Combat*
Using its infusion ability, the golem approaches an unprotected host almost undetectably and enters the body. The host can feel the unwholesome mist filling his lungs, and he (or a companion) can expel the creature provided an appropriate abjuration spell is cast in that same round. Otherwise, the host is seized with searing pain throughout his or her entire body, resulting in the loss of 1d10x10% of current hit points (minimum of
5 hp) and a blackout of 1d4+1 rounds. Those who lose 50% or more of their hit points must make a successful system shock roll or lose 1 point from each of their Ability Scores for 1d4-1 days.
Characters who witness the seizure, particularly if the transient golem took them unaware, are subject to fear checks at the sight of a friend suddenly writhing in agony and then passing out. Similarly, they are subject to horror checks when they see blood-red smoke pour out of the body after the host passes out.
Once in solid form, the golem avoids combat, which certainly is not its forte. Until it acquires enough knowledge and memory to blend into its surroundings, it will employ brutal, ruthless tactics to sustain itself. Thereafter, it sustains itself as subtly as possible, avoiding any circumstance that might expose its true identity. Nevertheless, the golem's hunger is cold, and given the opportunity it will take as much life as it can, even if its actions result in death.
As its identity develops, the transient golem's tactics become more refined. It soon discovers regular and reliable sources of energy within the means of its species. In other words, in cat form, the transient golem might scratch a few humans for their blood at first, but it would eventually learn to hunt mice for its energy (which is a way to sustain itself without getting kicked). A human transient golem might initially attack young, weak women and children in a back alley, but eventually might become a barber trained in the art of bloodletting for health -- it's less likely to draw a vengeful crowd.
Whatever the golem's form may be, its zeitgeber remains in effect. The mere sight of exposed blood overwhelmingly commands the creature to touch and absorb.


----------



## Shade (Apr 21, 2010)

Echohawk,

When you get a chance, I could use a few more Polyhedron critters.  

Any of the following would be appreciated (with the humanoids being the lowest priority).

Air Fish, Catfish - Magical Beast (Polyhedron #69, p23) 
Air Fish, Goldfish - Magical Beast (Polyhedron #69, p23) 
Air Fish, Neon - Magical Beast (Polyhedron #69, p23) 
Air Fish, Piranha - Magical Beast (Polyhedron #69, p23) 
Air Fish, Ray, sting - Magical Beast (Polyhedron #69, p23) 
Air Fish, Shark - Magical Beast (Polyhedron #69, p23) 
Air Fish, Trout - Magical Beast (Polyhedron #69, p23) 
Armor Boar - Animal (Polyhedron #67, p14) 
Doppleganger, Uran - Monstrous Humanoid (Polyhedron #72, p10) 
Dragite - Humanoid (Polyhedron #67, p19) 
Geran - Monstrous Humanoid (Polyhedron #74, p2) 
Hagertral - Monstrous Humanoid (Polyhedron #2, p10) 
Laputans - Humanoid (Polyhedron #106, p10) 
Lycanthrope, Werecamel - Template (Polyhedron #29, p24) 
Men, Emezon - Humanoid (Polyhedron #23, p30) 
Whirling Dervish - Monstrous Humanoid (Polyhedron #29, p24) 
Yahoos - Humanoid (Polyhedron #106, p12) 

Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (May 3, 2010)

Just letting you know that I have seen this, but it'll be a while until I can help out with these. Work is insanely hectic at the moment, and I've not been able to give monsters much attention lately


----------



## Shade (May 3, 2010)

No rush.  Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Weisshund*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Omnivorous
INTELLIGENCE: Average (10)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral good

NO.APPEARING: Variable
ARMOR CLASS: 4
MOVEMENT: 15
HIT DICE: 4+8
THAC0: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 3-8/3-8/3-12
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: Variable (see below)
MORALE: Champion (15-16)
XP VALUE: 650

These rare creatures are encountered only in temples and shrines of St. Cuthbert. They are the result of centuries of breeding and training by specialized clerics of St. Cuthbert.
Weisshund appear as beautiful dogs with thick white fur. They have heavy, loose skin which provides protection and agility. Even when grappled by an opponent or by another animal's jaws, their loose skin allows them to twist and turn toward an opponent in order to continue the attack. Their thick fur makes it difficult for other animals to hold them with their jaws.
Weisshund stand approximately 2' high at the shoulder. They are agile, lean, and strong, although their appearance belies this. Their thick skin and fur makes them appear chubby and harmless. They sleep most of the time, enhancing their facade of harmlessness. Weisshund appear to be completely docile lapdogs until they are provoked into a fight.

*Combat*: Weisshund have a limited empathic sense that allows them to recognize evil and hostility. They can sense these elements at a range of 60'. A sleeping weisshund will awaken if an evil or hostile creature comes within 60' of it. When a weisshund senses evil or hostility, it becomes extremely agitated, growls at its suspect, and will attempt to alert one of its masters. It will not allow the suspect out of its sight. If a master is not within range (if the weisshund would be forced to leave its suspect in order to locate a master) it will always opt to guard its prey rather than find a master. It will bark until a master arrives or will attack if necessary.
A weisshund is always cautious about whom it attacks. It will not attack merely because it senses evil or hostility, but will guard such persons, maintaining a distance of roughly 20', while growling at its captive. As long as its captive does not threaten or attack the weisshund, its masters, or persons whom it has been trained to protect, the weisshund will not attack. As soon as the suspect makes an agressive move, however, the weisshund will begin its transformation into temple guardian.
Upon viewing an act of agression [sic] by a suspect or upon command by a recognized master, a weisshund will grow in size until it is approximately 4' high at the shoulder and 6' long. Its skin and fur maintain their thickness and protective qualities, and an enlarged weisshund looks exactly the same as it did in its smaller form.
This transformation requires five segments, after which the weisshund may attack with full force. The weisshund may not attack during the transformation, and those attacking it must roll a 7 or greater on 1d10 to avoid being surprised by the transformation. Those who are surprised may not attack during that round.
The weisshund is not any easier or more difficult to hit during its transformation.
A weisshund attacks with its front paws and its bite. Its paws have dull claws, but damage from the paws is due to the size and force that the paws exert. This damage compares to a victim being struck by a 10-pound rock: the sheer force and impact cause the injury.
A weisshund's bite is similar to that of any other large dog, but it will attempt to knock its opponent to the ground and hold the victim's neck in its jaws, pinning him to the ground. It may also sit on its victim in order to subdue him. If the victim ceases its struggle, it will simply hold him, but if the victim attempts to continue his attack, the weisshund will attack in whatever manner is necessary to hold or subdue him. The weisshund is so finely trained that if a pinned victim offers no struggle, it can hold the victim without so much as a toothmark.
If more than one target is encountered, a weisshund will alternate between victims in an attempt to scare them into submission.
The weisshund will not attempt to pin a victim if more than one attacker is present. Weisshund work well in teams and understand their own fighting techniques so well that even two unfamiliar weisshund can work together as a well-orchestrated team.

*Habitat/Society*: Weisshund are found only in temples of St. Cuthbert. They are bred by the clerics in a secret location. Most weisshund that are encounterd [sic] in temples are males, although females are encountered 5% of the time. Females are generally kept for breeding purposes, and pregnant females are especially protected. Females that become pregnant outside the sanctuary are immediately sent to the sanctuary for their protection and care. Females are able to become pregnant only twice per year, and litters are never larger than two puppies.

*Ecology*: Weisshund live as any normal house dog. When a puppy becomes six months old, it enters training for its future as a temple guardian.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Yphoz*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Subterranean
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Swarm
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Scavenger
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Evil

NO.APPEARING: 4-32
ARMOR CLASS: 9
MOVEMENT: 6, Sw 12
HIT DICE: 2
THAC0: 19
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-6
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Poison
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: T (1'-2' long)
MORALE: Unreliable (2-4)
XP VALUE: 65

Yphoz appear in a variety of shapes and sizes. Old adult yphoz may reach a length of 2'. Newborn young are typically 2-3" in diameter. They are composed of a gelatinous substance that matches the color of the water in which they live, ranging from black to varying shades of brown to varying shades of green or yellow. They may even be colorless. This feature makes them almost impossible to detect in their home pool (PCs in yphoz-infested water rolling 4 or less on 1d6 are surprised).
A yphoz is typically shaped like a short, broad cone with a low dorsal fin, but its gelatinous composition allows it to vary this as necessary. They are not amorphous, but their bodies can change shape to allow for movement over almost any kind of surface, including traveling on land, up cave walls, and across ceilings. They also possess two long, whip-like tentacles. Their bodies excrete a sticky slime that helps them adhere to walls and ceilings. This slime will dry to a gummy substance on walls, floors, and ceilings, and a cave inhabited by a large number of yphoz will aquire [sic] a build-up of this elastic, gummy substance over time.

*Combat*: When a yphoz is in water and another creature swims within 20', the disturbance of the water will alert the yphoz to the presence of a potential meal. It will swim toward its victim and use its tentacles as "feelers" to locate its prey. Once it contacts something solid, it will swim in that direction and begin wrapping its tentacles around the victim. Should the victim start to swim in another direction, the yphoz can follow, towing itself on its unsuspecting meal.
The yphoz have no teeth, but are able to suck blood directly through a victim's skin, draining a victim of hit points. The gummy substance excreted by the yphoz will adhere to a victim even underwater, and contains a numbing contact poison. While the poison will not kill a victim, the numbness can cause a victim to lose muscle control, and if swimming, the victim could potentially drown. One yphoz can cause one limb or torso to become numb and useless in 3 rounds. Three yphoz can cause one limb to become numb and useless in one round. A victim may make a saving throw vs. poison to avoid these effects. The victim must save once per round for each yphoz it contacts. Once all yphoz are removed from the victim, the poison will wear off and the limb will function normally after 4-6 turns. If a victim's head is touched by a yphoz, the victim will fall unconscious after six unsuccessful saves (e.g. six yphoz contact it in one round, or one yphoz contacts it for six rounds, etc.).
When a yphoz hits a victim, the DM should roll 1d6 to determine which part of the victim's body was hit: 1-head, 2-right arm, 3-left arm, 4-torso, 5-right leg, 5-left leg [sic].

*Habitat/Society*: A yphoz will never venture farther than 100 yards from its water source unless fleeing an attack or seeking a new habitat. It can survive no longer than 24 hours if isolated from water under damp conditions, and will die sooner if conditions are dry. A yphoz would probably survive no more than one hour in a desert setting.
Yphozs feed by absorbing organic matter, insects, and small worms. They also feed in the manner of a leech, attaching themselves to a victim and sucking blood directly through the victim's skin. If a potential meal is too large to be absorbed, the yphoz will feed in this manner. A yphoz will feed on cold- and warmblooded creatures alike, but cannot attach to animals with fur thicker than that of a rabbit. The yphoz also cannot feed on animals with hard scales (fish and snakes are in the yphoz's diet, but turtles are not).

*Ecology:* These slimy, filthy creatures make their homes in wet caves and pools of stagnant water. Their survival depends on a source of water, whether fresh or putrid.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Gyre*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Temperate forests
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVE TIME: Day
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1 (1-4)
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 3, Fl 24
HIT DICE: 5
THAC0: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-12/1-4/1-4
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Fear, surprise on 1-4
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: H (20' wingspan)
MORALE: Elite (14)
XP VALUE: 400

The gyre is a huge feathered bird similar in appearance to the terrestrial condor. While its wingspan is 20 feet or even more, its body length is rarely over 6 feet. The upper surfaces of its body and wings are a rich green, while its underbelly and the undersides of its wings are a pale grey-blue. This coloration makes for excellent natural camouflage. When roosting in the treetops, wings folded, its green coloration blends in with the leaves around it; when soaring overhead, its grey-blue underside makes it difficult to see against the sky.
Gyres are perfectly evolved-for the sky, and can remain aloft for tens of hours without landing.

*Combat*: Gyres prefer to attack by swooping down on their victims from above. Their eyesight is unmatched at picking out movement, although they are less capable of distinguishing targets that remain motionless. When they swoop on their prey, gyres can bite with their wickedly-curved beak, or rake with their taloned feet; they are unable to use both attack forms simultaneously. If a gyre hits with both talon attacks, it is able to carry away any creature weighing less than 75 pounds. A victim so snatched automatically suffers maximum claw damage on each subsequent round, and the gyre is able to bite at it with a +4 bonus to hit. In addition, the gyre is able to drop the victim at any time, for potentially lethal falling damage.
A gyre has an innate ability to induce magical fear on any creature under 4 HD or levels that is beneath the bird as it flies. The maximum vertical range of this power is 500 feet. Creatures within this fear effect must save vs. spells or flee in terror from the gyre. (Note that this makes it difficult for prey to remain immobile, and hence unnoticed by the gyre.)
The arrangement of a gyre's feathers are such that it is almost silent in flight. Combined with its coloration, this gives the gyre a much greater chance to surprise its prey. Gyres will rarely attack anything of size M or larger. If anything approaches within 500 feet of the gyre's treetop nest, however, the bird will attack to try and drive the interloper away. If there are young in the nest, the gyre will fight to the death to protect them.

*Habitat/Society*: Gyres live in large, untidy nests constructed in the tops of the tallest trees. They are normally solitary predators, but in the spring, they seek mates. Courtship displays, performed by the male, involve climbing to extreme altitudes then tipping over into steep, screaming glides, pulling out scant feet above the tops of the trees near where females are roosting.
After mating, the female lays one or two eggs. Fertility rates are low, however, so there is only a 50% chance that any given egg will hatch. Hatching occurs in high summer, and the parents cooperate in feeding the hatchlings. The parents teach the young to fly in late fall, at which time any encounter with gyre has a 75% chance probability of being with a family group (1 or 2 parents, with 1 or 2 young, 1080% mature). When the young reach full maturity, in late winter, the family group breaks up.
The gyre lives for approximately 15 years.

*Ecology*: Gyre are straightforward predators, preying on other birds and on animals that they can snatch out of the upper branches of the trees. When hunting, gyre use an interesting tactic for picking prey from lower down in the trees. They go into a shallow dive, then tuck their wings and draw in their long neck. Like blunt, feathered projectiles, they smash through the thin branches, snatch their prey, then wait until there's enough room for a wingbeat or two to bring them back up out of the trees.
Gyre hunting in this manner can be heard at great distances. (It doesn't always work, of course. Broken bodies of gyres found on the forest floor are mute testimony to the fact that the big birds sometimes just don't find the room to take those one or two wingbeats...)
Gyre are near the top of the food chain. The only creatures that prey upon them are the Bodi elves - who sometimes hunt them with longbows - and green dragons. Their natural camouflage gives the gyre some protection against both, of course.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Imbul*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Rocky plains
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVE TIME: Any
DIET: Omnivore
INTEllIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1 (3-7; 2d3+1)
ARMOR CLASS: 3
MOVEMENT: 9
HIT DICE: 2
THACO0: 16
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/AITACK: 2-5
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Poison, surprise on 1-4
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: S (3' long)
MORALE: Unsteady (7)
XP VALUE: 45

The Falx imbul, or rock lizard, is a large, heavy lizard, about 3 feet long (4-5 feet including tail), resembling a pugnacious iguana. Its color ranges from dusty grey to dark brown, and its remarkably thick skin is very similar in texture to rock. When the creature remains immobile, it is very difficult to spot (80% chance of not being noticed).
Its eyes are small and red, and protected by protruding ridges of bone. It has a crest atop its head which normally lies flat along the back of its neck, but which it can erect as a threat display. It has stubby legs, but moves rapidly for all that. Its wide mouth doesn't have teeth, as such; instead, the creature bites and chews its prey with bony ridges.

*Combat*: The imbul's primary attack is its bite. The bone ridges within its mouth are jagged and sharp, and can inflict terrible wounds. In addition, the imbul's saliva is highly toxic. Anyone bitten by the creature suffers an additional 3-18 points of damage (a successful save vs. poison decreases the damage to a flat 2 points). There is no limit to the number of times an imbul can inflict this poison. The imbul itself is totally immune to this poison.
The imbul has another attack form which it uses only as a last resort to save its life. Once per day, the creature can regurgitate its highly toxic digestive fluids and expel them in a cloud of poisonous mist. This cloud takes the form of a cone, originating at the creature's mouth, that is 15 feet long and 6 feet in diameter at its widest point. Any creature that inhales this cloud of mist must save vs. poison or die instantly from heart failure. Holding one's breath is no sure protection against this mist, although it does decrease the damage potential. The toxic liquid can be absorbed through the skin, as with a green dragon's breath weapon, and inflicts 4-24 points of damage (save vs. breath weapon for half damage). Use of this "breath weapon" is highly painful for the imbul, and so it will use it only if the alternative appears to be death. Also, the poison mist causes tissue breakdown in its victim which makes the target inedible for the imbul. Thus the creature will never use this weapon when hunting for food.
In personality, the imbul is a bully, preferring to attack creatures smaller than itself. It will attack larger creatures, but only if it can do so with surprise. If faced with determined opposition, it tries to escape. (This personality trait is reflected in the creature's low morale score.) The only exception to this is in the case of adult imbuls accompanied by young. In this situation, both parents will give their own lives if necessary to protect their offspring; their effective morale score increases to 20.
Imbuls are partially resistant to heat and fire. Attacks based on fire or heat do only half damage. Electrical attacks do normal damage, and cold-based attacks do double damage. Imbuls are totally resistant to acid.

*Habitat/Society*: Imbuls are generally solitary predators. Every spring, however, adult imbuls seek mates. It is the females that perform most of the courtship rituals, and nonlethal fights are common between females contesting for mates. During the mate-seeking period in early spring, female imbuls will challenge anything that moves with a threat display. This involves erecting the head crest, hissing and making mock charges. (Obviously, this cuts down the number of females somewhat, since making a mock charge at a tarrasque has predictable and unpleasant. consequences.) Once a pair has mated, they remain bonded until their offspring reach maturity. After impregnation, the female lays 1-4 eggs, which hatch in 60 days. The newborn imbuls are 1/2 HD, with no attacks. They grow rapidly, though, and reach maturity by fall. At this time, the family group splits up and the individuals go their separate ways.
During summer, there is a 50% chance that any encounter with imbuls is with a family group of 2d3+1 creatures. Two will be adults, while the others are immature young, 10-80% grown.

*Ecology*: Imbuls are by preference predatory carnivores, hunting other lizards across the hot, flat terrain of Falx. During the winter, imbuls are omnivorous, and will attack each other. If no live game is available, however, the imbuls will feed on the carpet mosses that cover the landscape. They rarely kill these great colony organisms, however, preferring to tear off mouthfuls as they get hungry.
In turn, imbuls are prey for tarrasques and larger lizards.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Holbag*

CLMATE/TERRAIN: Third layer, Alabeth
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVE TIME: Any
DIET: Aerial "plankton"
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: None
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1 (1-3)
ARMOR CLASS: 6
MOVEMENT: Fl2 (5) MCA
HIT DICE: Special
THAC0: 3
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 4-80
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Lightning, ram
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Regeneration
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 5%
SIZE: G (see below)
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 1,000

Holbags are huge, gas-filled bags that float in the atmosphere of the third layer of Alabeth (refer to the description of that planet for details on layers, etc.). They are somewhat like onions in shape: circular when viewed from above, flattened on top, and tapering to a point beneath. This lower point is tipped with a dozen short tendrils. The largest circumference of the creature - which is just below the flat top - is ringed with 144 slender spines, each of which is equal in length to about one-twentieth the diameter of the holbag.
The size of a holbag is almost unbelievable for a living creature. Mature specimens measure between 3 and 5 miles in diameter, and exceptional specimens up to 10 miles in diameter have been spotted. This means that the equatorial spines are between 750 and 1,350 feet long on an average specimen, and almost 3,000 feet long - more than half a mile - on extreme specimens. The shorter tendrils attached at the creature's lower tip are about half the length of its equatorial spines.
Holbags float slowly about the atmosphere of Alabeth. They are lighter than air because they secrete gas much lighter than air into a huge internal cavity, and then heat it to generate even more lift. In effect, holbags are massive natural dirigibles. Their bodies are thick and muscular, and very rubbery in texture.
The amount of damage that can be absorbed by a typical holbag is absolutely immense. Their muscular walls are a hundred yards or more in thickness, and it would take upwards of 300 hit points - all inflicted on exactly the same spot - to puncture one. Such a puncture will cause the creature to deflate slowly, sinking downwards into the cloud deck below, where it dies. With a single puncture, it will take an average holbag 20 turns to lose enough gas to start to descend. (Since the creatures regenerate rapidly, an enemy would have to work to keep a puncture from closing.)
Holbags have no eyes or optical organs, and operate solely on senses other than sight. They seem to respond to pressure changes caused by large objects - i.e., those over 50' in size - moving nearby, but can also detect large motionless creatures at a range of 500 yards or more. Some sages speculate that the holbags detect the slight electrical fields created by all living things.

*Combat*: Holbags defend themselves against natural enemies - most importantly, sky scavvers (cf.) - with magical lightning. They can fire a single lightning bolt every 5 rounds. The bolt extends straight outward from anyone of the holbag's equatorial spines, to a maximum range of 500 yards. These bolts always strike their targets, and inflict 4d20 points of damage on impact (save vs. breath weapons for half damage). A holbag can use its lightning against a spelljamming vessel, inflicting 4d2 points of hull damage; the vessel receives a saving throw vs. lightning for half damage. There is no limit to how many times a holbag can fire its lightning. (Note: This damage and range figure reflects an average individual. Exceptionally large holbags might have a maximum range of 750 yards, and inflict up to 8d20 hit points, or 8d2 hull points, of damage.)
Although they move very slowly, adult holbags can do significant damage by ramming a spelljamming vessel. (The creatures don't have precise enough senses to detect any creature smaller than about 50' in length or diameter.) Use the standard rules for ramming and crashes on page 65 of the _Concordance of Arcane Space_.
Because of their rubbery, muscular structure, holbags cannot be harmed by blunt or bludgeoning weapons (note that this includes blunt rams). Piercing and slashing weapons do normal damage. Holbags are totally immune to lightning; fire- and cold-based attacks do normal damage. Since holbags have no mind in the normal sense of the word, they are immune to charm, illusions and other mind-affecting magic.
Holbags regenerate, at a rate of 2 hit points per round. This means that a puncture will eventually close unless an attacker makes a conscious effort to keep it open.

*Habitat/Society: Holbags are usually solitary creatures. Under normal circumstances, adult holbags won't approach within one mile of each other. Every 10,000 standard days or so (about 27 standard years), however, holbags enter their mating season. When this happens, adult holbags "pair up." For several days, pairs of the massive creatures enact great and cumbersome aerial "dances" around each other. Then the two holbags approach each other slowly until the come into contact.
The great equatorial spines of each creature sink into the flesh of the other, and they remain locked together like this for as many as 50 standard days. During this period, the creatures' senses are extremely sensitive, and they can detect the approach of a possible enemy at almost twice the normal range. If anything is foolish enough to approach two mating holbags, both of the great creatures will attack the interloper with their lightning bolts. Bonded holbags can each fire a lightning bolt only every 10 rounds (1 turn), but these bolts have double range and inflict double damage. After about 50 standard days, the two holbags separate, and return to their standard behavior (i.e., never approaching within one mile of each other). Five hundred days later, one of the holbags gives birth to an immature creature. (Sages have found no way of predicting which individual in a mated pair will actually give birth to the offspring.) The offspring emerges from an orifice at the lower tip of the mature creature.

Immature Holbags: At birth, a holbag is tiny compared to its parent: no more than 250 yards across. In appearance it resembles its "parent": the relationships between diameter and spine length are the same as with adults. Immature holbags are considerably faster fliers than their parents: a movement rate of 5 rather than 2.
Immature holbags are much less resilient than their parents. A newly-born holbag can sustain only 25 hit points or so inflicted in the same spot before it is punctured. The young creatures regenerate at the same rate as their parents, however.
A young holbag can fire lightning bolts, but only to a range of about 75 to 100 yards. These bolts inflict only 1d20 hit points of damage, or 1d2 hull points, on a target (save for half damage).
Immature holbags grow slowly, taking about one mating cycle - 10,000 standard days - to reach full size and maturity. While it's young and undersized, a holbag will usually stay close to its parent, often snuggling up right against it, so the "baby's" equatorial spines are sunk into the flesh of its parent.
Unlike the adults, which seem totally insensitive to pain, immature holbags react strongly to pain, particularly heat. They will move rapidly away from a strong source of heat. The elves who dwell atop the mature holbags will often use this characteristic to control immature specimens. A group of elves will climb aboard a young holbag, and then will apply heat - usually magically-created - to the margin of the creature directly opposite to the direction the elves want to go. The holbag will move to avoid the heat, allowing the elves to control its movements.

Ecology: Holbags subsist entirely on the "aerial plankton"
that drifts down from the second layer of Alabeth. They absorb these microscopic creatures through pores in their great bodies, and through the orifice in their undersides. The holbags have only one significant natural enemy: sky scavvers (described below). These monstrous creatures risk the damaging attacks of the holbags' lightning to dart in and rip huge mouthfuls of flesh from the floating gas bags. These attacks rarely puncture, let alone kill, an adult holbag. Although sky scavvers will attack mature holbags - often to their detriment - they prefer to harry the small, immature specimens. When these smaller creatures stray too far from their parents, they are relatively easy targets for the "sky sharks." Sky scavvers seem to understand instinctively about the young creatures' response of moving away from a source of pain. Thus the sky sharks will always make their first attack on a young holbag on the side closest to the creature's parent. In response to the pain of the attack, the young holbag will move further from the protection of its parent, lessening the risk of a lethal attack from the mature holbag. This technique is very effective, and the mortality rate for young holbags is high - approaching 95%. Holbags are extremely long-lived. An average specimen might live through 20 mating cycles - 200,000 standard days, or almost 550 standard years - and exceptional specimens have been said to be considerably older than this. The population of holbags on Alabeth seems to be remaining roughly constant.
Holbags seem totally unaware - or at least unconcerned that their topsides are home to Alabeth elves and other creatures. The relationship between these smaller creatures and the holbags is pure commensalism: the elves and others receive benefits, while the holbags receive neither benefit nor detriment from the relationship.*


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Scavver, Sky*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Third layer, Alabeth
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Solitary/pack
ACTIVE TIME: Any
DIET: Predator
INTEllIGENCE: Semi- (4)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral (evil)

NO. APPEARING: 1 (1-4)
ARMOR CLASS: 3
MOVEMENT: Fl 18
HIT DICE: 22
THAC0: 3
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 4-40/3-30
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Swallow, lightning bolt
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: G (100')
MORALE: Elite (13)
XP VALUE: 12,000

Apart from their size, sky scavvers are identical in structure to the other five known species of scavvers: long, fishlike creatures, dominated by a single huge, glowing human-like eye at the leading edge of the head, with a wide, sweeping mouth full of sharp carnivore's teeth. The sheer size of the sky scavver is enough to set it apart from its space-dwelling brethren, however: the average mature specimen is about 100 feet in length.
Sky scavvers fly through the air of the third layer of Alabeth, using a modified form of the more well-known scavvers' innate spelljamming ability. They are pure predators, living off the many aerial creatures that occupy the third layer of the might [sic] air world. While they will eat virtually anything that crosses their path, their favorite food is the holbags - the gigantic floating gas bags native to Alabeth's third layer.

*Combat*: The sky scavver's primary attack is a bite from their huge, tooth-studded mouth. Such an attack inflicts 4d10 hit points of damage. The mouth is big enough to allow the creatures to bite even something as large as a spelljamming vessel, inflicting 1d4 hull points of damage. In addition, an adult sky scavver can swallow whole any creature of size L or smaller, and will do so on an attack roll of 13 or more. The sky scavver has a gullet poison similar to the brown scavver - victims must save vs. poison or die in three rounds - but lacks the ability to expel it into the air. Its interior is AC 5, and it is possible for a victim to cut his way out with small handheld weapons. The bellies of sky scavvers will sometimes contain undigestible residue from earlier meals: metals, stones (including gems) and the like. Sky scavvers can also deal a punishing tail-slap like that of the kindori. This attack inflicts 3d10 hit points of damage, or 1d3 hull points.
The sky scavver's most dangerous attack, however, is its ability to fire a powerful lightning bolt from its single eye. This bolt has a maximum range of 250 yards, and inflicts 2d20 hit points, or 2-4 hull points, of damage (save vs. spells - or lightning, for ships - for half damage).
Sky scavvers are totally immune to electrical-based attacks. Other attacks inflict normal damage. Although they have some intelligence, their minds are sufficiently different. from those of demihumans that they are totally immune to charm, illusions and other mind-affecting magic.

*Habitat/Society*: Sky scavvers usually operate as solitary predators. When they're attacking holbags, however, they hunt in packs of 1-4. They are as ferocious as the void scavver, but won't kill other members of their species who try to "muscle in" on their prey. There is a strongly-defined "pecking order" within a sky scavver pack, however, with the strongest individuals always feeding first.
The intelligence of sky scavvers is sufficient to let them plan the best manner of attack against larger opponents. (The technique these creatures favor against immature holbags is discussed in the section describing these great gas bags.) Many people who have seen sky scavvers operate claim that their intelligence is actively malign.

*Ecology*: Sky scavvers are simple-minded predators. They have no natural enemies as such - that is, creatures that feed on them. Attacks against mature holbags are highly dangerous, however, and lead to the deaths of many sky scavvers. Since the holbags eat nothing but aerial plankton, the bodies of dead scavvers simply fall into the lower layers of Alabeth's atmosphere - presumably to be devoured by other creatures.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Zat*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Fire ring (Garrash only)
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
ACTIVE TIME: Any
DIET: Special
INTELLIGENCE: Unratable
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1-2
ARMOR CLASS: Armor Rating 0
MOVEMENT: SR 5
HIT DICE: 20 hull points
THAC0: 3
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 6 hull points
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Ram
SPECIAL DEFENSES: None
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 15%
SIZE: G (100')
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 2,000

Zats are huge, metallic creatures built like delta-winged planes. Their bodies are cylindrical and about 100' long, while their knife-edge metal wings span about 150'. The "stem" of their bodies are blunt, while their "bows" are sharp enough to act as piercing rams. Zats are made entirely out of high-melting-point metal alloys, which has an almost perfect mirror finish. In another universe, they might be considered to be artifacts; in the SPELLJAMMER game universe, however, they are definitely alive. They soar through the fire-ring of the planet Garrash, apparently using their huge wings to "tack" against the light pressure from the fire world like huge solar sailors.
Zats are highly intelligent, although their mentality follows a totally different model from that of most life-forms. They communicate among themselves using subtly-changing magnetic fields. This type of communication is virtually instantaneous, and its range is measured in the millions of miles. It requires a clear line-of-sight, so although a zat has the range to communicate with another such creature on the other side of Garrash, the mass of the planet would block the communication.
Communication can be established with zats by using telepathy, but not much comes through the link. The spell caster would receive a colossal sense of surprise, followed by a welter of incomprehensible thoughts. A spell caster trying to penetrate this confusing flood of thoughts must save vs. spells. A failed save leaves the spellcaster confused for 1d10 turns. A successful save means he has established communication with the zat.
Zats are peaceable creatures, and very curious about things that happen in "their" area of space, although they are indifferent about virtually everything else. They seem to be immortal, and have observed the planet Garrash for several million years. Unfortunately, what a zat considers to be important isn't the kind of thing a demihuman would want to know. Zats notice changes in thermal and luminous flux from the fire world, changes in the density of the firering, and such things. They have no conception that there are living creatures on the planet, and honestly couldn't care less. They speculate endlessly on complex philosophical issues that would leave even thri-kreen totally confused.
Any spelljamming vessel approaching or entering the ring will attract the attention of 1 or 2 zats, who will approach to observe the "strange creature" that has come to visit them. (Considering their size, it's only logical that the zats would think that the ship itself is a living creature. It won't be easy to convince them that the ship is inanimate, and the controlling intelligence lies with the insignificant specks scurrying about on deck.)

*Combat*: While zats are basically peaceable creatures, they share with virtually every other living thing a strong sense of self-preservation. If they're attacked, they'll definitely fight to protect themselves.
Combat with a zat uses the same techniques as ship-to-ship combat, as detailed in the SPELLJAMMER boxed set (thus the fact that their movement is described in terms of "Ship Rating"). Their only attack is a ram, which can't be used against anything smaller than 1 ton (e.g., an elven Flitter). There is some characteristic - as yet unexplained - about the zat's sharp "bow" that inflicts more hull damage than a "vessel" of its size should be able to.
Zats save as "hard metal," and are totally immune to heat- and fire-based attacks. Electrical attacks inflict only half damage. Note that a zat's "HD" figure is expressed in terms of "hull points." It takes 10 hit points of damage inflicted on exactly the same spot - to cause 1 hull point of damage. They are totally immune to charm-based magic, and other magical and quasi-magical powers that affect the mind (illusions, psionics, etc.).
Although zats are basically fearless, they aren't stupid, and won't fight to the death except under the most exceptional of circumstances. They can use their long-range communication to summon more of their kind if things are getting dicey. Militant PCs should soon realize that, no matter how tough their ship is, it's not up to "dogfighting" with a whole squadron of zats. All in all, it's much safer to talk than fight.

*Habitat/Society*: Zats are basically solitary creatures. They enjoy philosophical discussions with others of their kind, but their long-range magnetic communication means they don't have to congregate to do this.
Nothing is known about zat reproduction. In fact, the zats themselves can't even comprehend the concept when they've been asked telepathically. The most widely held belief is that all existing zats were created - by what or by whom is a key question - at some time in the distant past, and they have no need or capacity to reproduce.
If a zat is killed, every other zat within communication range - about 75 million miles - knows it immediately, and receives a "mental picture" of who or what caused the zat's death. All surviving zats will feel an implacable - and eternal - hatred for whoever or whatever killed one of their fellows. (Thus, any spelljamming vessel that dispatches a zat will find Garrash's ring a very inhospitable region until the end of time...)

*Ecology*: Zats have no orifice through which they can absorb matter. The only conclusion to draw from this fact is that they don't have to. The fire-ring of Garrash is definitely a high-energy environment, and it seems likely that the massive creatures absorb all the energy they need to survive from that source.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*About the Inaii*

The inaii are intelligent winged horses resembling pegasi. They are Myyn's dominant race, with a total population of about 70,000. Inaii differ from normal pegasi, which are described in the Monstrous Compendium, in the following ways:
 - Most inaii aren't as smart as normal pegasi, with Intelligence ratings averaging about 7.
 - The alignment of inaii is Lawful Neutral.
 - Inaii can't be tamed, nor do they serve persons of Good (or any other) alignment.
 - Inaii eggs have no special value.
 - Inaii can neither detect good nor detect evil.
 - Inaii feed only on chollo plants (see the Map Key for details).

The inaii's personality also differs significantly from that of normal pegasi. Inaii are lazy, self-indulgent, and indifferent to the welfare of others. They are naive, even a bit stupid, lacking any interest in arts or sciences. Inaii enjoy sleeping, eating, gossiping. They also enjoy simple games, such as flying races, tag, and hide and seek. Their obsession with cleanliness borders on the pathological, and they soak themselves in lakes for hours on end. They find combat distasteful. The inaii worship Utok (see Face 4, area B), but they're lackadaisical about their convictions and have no formal services, other than an occasional mumbled prayer.
Inaii are organized into three groups. Statistics for each group are given in the black boxes at the bottoms of the pages in this chapter.

*Herd Leaders*. There are 500 herd leaders, who make all decisions for the inaii. The herd leaders belong to the same extended family. They are distinguished by their red hooves and brown-spotted white coats. Herd leaders are plumper, slower, and more intelligent than the general populace.
*General Populace*. Numbering about 65,000, they follow the decisions of the herd leaders unquestioningly. They have white hooves and pure white coats.
*Divine Constables*. Representing the strongest males, these 5,000 inaii are selected from the general populace by the herd leaders. The divine constables serve as a police force, settling arguments among the populace and guarding the idol of Utok (Face 4, area B). Despite the title, constables have no special powers; however, their sharp hooves (honed on the whetstone cliffs; Face 1, area D) inflict more damage (+1) than other inaii's. Like the general populace, the constables obey the orders of the herd leaders. Divine constables have white coats and blue hooves.

Inaii, herd leaders (pegasus): Int average; AL LN; AC 6; MV 18, Fl 36 (C); HD 4; hp 28; THAC0 17; #AT3; Dmg 1-8/1-8/1-3; SA can attack opponent from behind to inflict 2d6 points of damage (but can't use any other attacks that round); can dive at opponents from 50 feet or higher to use hoof attacks; each attack rolls is +1 and does double damage; SZ L; ML 8; XP 175

Inaii, general populace (pegasus): Int low; AL LN; AC 6; MV 24, Fl 48 (C); HD 4; hp 25; THAC0 17; #AT3; Dmg 1-8/1-8/1-3; SA can attack opponent from behind to inflict 2d6 points of damage (but can't use any other attacks that round); can dive at opponents from 50 feet or higher to use hoof attacks; each attack rolls is +2 and does double damage; SZ L; ML 9; XP 175

Inaii, divine constable (pegasus): Int low; AL LN; AC 6; MV 24, Fl 48 (C); HD 5; hp 25; THAC0 15; #AT3; Dmg 2-12/2-12/1-3; SA can attack opponent from behind to inflict 3d6 points of damage (but can't use any other attacks that round); can dive at opponents from 50 feet or higher to use hoof attacks; each attack rolls is +3 and does double damage; SZ L; ML 11; XP 270


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Hummerfly*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Flock
ACTIVE TIME: Any
DIET: See below
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 2-20
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: See below
HIT DICE: 1+1
THAC0: 19
NO. OF ATTACKS: See below
DAMAGE/ATTACK: See below
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Teleport
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: T (6" long)
MORARE: Irregular (6)
XP VALUE: 120

The hummerfly is a docile insectoid creature whose pleasant sound and sweet aroma makes it a welcome presence in most civilized areas. Clever spacefarers also take advantage of the hummerfly's sound-eating ability to transport messages across the vast distances of wildspace.
A hummerfly's body resembles a string of rubbery purple beads, each bead about a half-inch in diameter. Two pair of hinged metallic wings, each about a foot long, extend from its back. When the hummerfly is at rest, it folds its wings into tight packets, flush against its body. Two spindly legs ending in suckers enable the resting hummerfly to attach itself to any smooth surface. When resting, a hummerfly's whiskers vibrate continuously, creating a soothing lute-like hum.
The creature's head is the size of a plump grape. A spherical mouth opens in the center of its head, and two black eyes at the end of short stalks rise from the top. Inch-long whiskers, similar to those of cats, grow on either side of the head. The hummerfly has a body odor that smells like fresh vanilla. The aroma of a single hummerfly can keep the air sweet in a 10' x 10' room.

*Combat*: The hummerfly shuns combat. When threatened, a hummerfly withdraws, flying away as fast as it can. Its normal movement rate is Fl 6 (B), but if it has the space to fly in a straight line for three uninterrupted rounds, it can reach a speed of Fl 36. Once it reaches this speed, a hummerfly is able to teleport without error for an unlimited distance. After teleporting, the hummerfly instantly resumes its normal Fl 6 speed, but if it has the space to accelerate, it can teleport again. It can repeat this process indefinitely.
If a hummerfly is cornered or its eggs are threatened, it vibrates its whiskers to create a high-pitched shriek. All creatures within a 20-foot radius who fail to make a successful saving throw vs. paralysis are stunned for 2d4 rounds and become deaf for 1d2 hours, suffering a -1 penalty to surprise during that time (affected spellcasters have a 20% chance of failure when casting a spell with a verbal component).

*Habitat/Society*: Hummerflies have no formal lairs or nests. Instead, they spend their time clinging to various ceilings, mountainsides, and other smooth surfaces. Since hummerflies subsist on sound waves (see below), they prefer locations that are active and noisy, such as a classroom or a factory. Homebodies in the strictest sense, hummerflies never voluntarily stray from within 100 yards of the nest.
The hummerfly has a life span of about ten years. During the last month of its natural life, the hummerfly abandons its lifelong home and teleports to a randomly chosen location, perhaps millions of miles away. There, it lays 2d4 eggs, which hatch a few weeks later. In this way, the hummerfly population has spread throughout the multiverse.
Docile and friendly, the hummerfly is comfortable around all non-violent creatures and has a special affinity for humanoids. A hummerfly passively allows a humanoid with whom it is familiar to pluck it from its resting place and attach it elsewhere. Housekeepers, for instance, often move hummerflies from room to room to freshen the house.

*Ecology*: The hummerfly does not breathe, nor does it require water or organic food. Instead, the hummerfly derives all nourishment from sound waves. The hummerfly sleeps for approximately 15 minutes once per day, and during this time, its mouth opens to absorb all of the sound in the immediate area. The body bead just below its head swells to about two inches in diameter as it fills with sound. When the hummerfly awakens, it "feeds" on the trapped sound waves throughout the day, which reverberate repeatedly inside the swollen body bead. If a person holds the hummerfly against his ear, he can hear the trapped sounds inside.
Spacefarers sometimes take advantage of the hummerfly's feeding habits to send messages over long distances. For instance, if a hummerfly is removed from its natural habitat, a spacefarer might wait until the hummerfly is asleep, then speak a message near the creature's body. The sound of the words is absorbed into the hummerfly's body bead. If the spacefarer releases the hummerfly when it awakens, the hummerfly instinctively returns home. Once it arrives, a companion of the spacefarer can hold the hummerfly to his ear and hear the spacefarer's message reverberating inside the body bead.
A hummerfly deprived of sound eventually dies of starvation. If it is not exposed to sounds for more than two consecutive days, it loses hit points at the rate of 1d4 per day.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Hagertral*

AC: 2
HD: 3+1
MV: 90"(30")/flying 150"(50")
#AT: 3
D: 1-4/1-4/1-6
No. Appearing: 1-4 (1-8)
Save As: F3
Morale: 7
Treasure Type: C, T
Alignment: N

A Hagertral is a small two-legged creature with huge yellow and pink feathered wings and greenish brown fur. It has one great eye in the center of its face, no nose, and a rather large mouth with two rows of very sharp teeth. The Hagertral has a forked tongue that it uses to "smell" with, much like that of a snake. Its body resembles a human's but instead of hands and feet it has paws with long retractable claws.

The Hagertral lives high in the mountains with a mate and usually 1-4 young. This creature, being somewhat intelligent, worships the sky as supreme goddess of all. As a rule the Hagertrals will shun humans and their kind, although they are capable of the Common speech. Their own language, which consists of a series of whistles, grunts, moans and clicks, is too complex for anyone but Hagertrals to understand without magical aid.
For the most part, Hagertrals will attack any intruder or stranger first, and then (when they consider it safe) they'll ask questions. When engaging in combat, the Hagertral will use its mouth and hand claws (it will not use the claws on its feet to attack with, as these are reserved for carrying things when flying). Some Hagertrals have been known to use weapons, but they are magic ones taken from some adventurer who challenged them and failed.
Hagertrals are meat eaters. Their favorite food is mountain fowl, but they also enjoy monkey, rabbit, fish and halfling.
Hagertrals never keep their wealth in their lair. They fear that by doing so they invite thieves, who might harm or capture their young (in some mountain villages and cities, a young Hagertral is worth about 200 gp); so instead, they hide their treasure in the wilderness or on high isolated mountains.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

The Male of the Species
by Frank Mentzer

Editor's note: Last issue we published the description of "Amazons" by Gary Gygax. But although the men associated with these warrior women were mentioned briefly, their statistics and lifestyle were never fully described. To correct that oversight, we now present

*Men, Emezon*

FREQUENCY: Extremely rare
NO. APPEARING: 1-4
ARMOR CLASS: 8
MOVE: 9"
HIT DICE: 1 (d6)
% IN LAIR: 99%
TREASURE TYPE: Special
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By weapon (see below)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Cleric spells
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Wail
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Standard
INTELLIGENCE: Low
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
SIZE: M (5'-6' tall)
PSIONICS: Nil
LEVEL/X.P. VALUE: Variable

Emezons (also called scullions) are the famous but elusive male amazons (q.v. POLYHEDRON Newszine #22, p8). Their ability scores are average in all respects.

Emezons normally do not wear armor, except for a leather apron (AC 7) at mealtimes, which is adorned with tribal runes forming the phrase "Common Gadit". At such times, an emezon is usually armed with a heavy metal pot or skillet, which may be used as if a mace. Or rare occasions, emezons may be found with their amazon mistresses, acting as guards. They are then similarly armored and armed.

If attacked in lair, an emezon will often start an unearthly wailing, which causes each creature within 60' to make a saving throw vs. spells. Those failing will immediately try to comfort and protect the poor thing.

Rumors indicate that all emezons are spellcasters, as they are prone to chanting words of various types while preparing meals. Detailed observation indicates that while a few are actually clerics, reaching a maximum of 5th level of experience, others are low-level chefs (see "Zee Chef", on the preceding pages for details), preoccupied with dweomers involving the creation, purification, and flavoring of food and drink.

Emezons are exceptionally skilled at child raising, interior decorating, and hair styling, and are thus treasured and protected by amazons at all times. The most skilled emezon in a tribe is usually awarded a small sculpture (of an otter or a seal), as a token of the amazons' approval. This item may be passed on to a new winner each month.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*WHIRLING DERVISH*

FREQUENCY: Rare
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVE: 18" (9" through sand)
HIT DICE: 5 + 5
% IN LAIR: Nil
TREASURE TYPE: Nil
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2-8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Surprise on 1-5
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Standard
INTELLIGENCE: Low
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
SIZE: S (4' tall)
PSIONIC ABILITY: Nil
LEVEL/XP VALUE: IV/225 + 6/hp

The whirling dervish is a foul creature, which preys on small desert creatures - preferably defenseless ones. It moves through sand with a whirling motion, tunneling through the desert until it detects movement on the surface. Then it whirls out of the ground, causing a whirlwind of sand to spray 30' in all directions, surprising anyone nearby on a 1-5. This blast of sand does no damage, but forces everyone caught in the area of effect to save vs. paralyzation or be incapacitated for one round due to stinging eyes.
Whirling dervishes are 4'-tall bipeds covered with fur. They have long teeth projecting out of their lower jaws, and their large eyes are always wide open above ground, but closed while tunneling through the sand.

*LYCANTHROPE, Werecamel*

FREQUENCY: Rare
NO. APPEARING: 1-4
ARMOR CLASS: 7
MOVE: 21"
HIT DICE: 6 + 6
% IN LAIR: 20%
TREASURE TYPE: B,S
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2-8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Spitting
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Hit only by silver or magic weapons
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Standard
INTELLIGENCE: Average
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
SIZE: L
PSIONIC ABILITY: Nil
LEVEL/XP VALUE: V/475 + 8/hp

Werecamels are lycanthropes able to assume camel form. (For more general details on lycanthropy, see page 63 of the _Monster Manual_.). A werecamel can summon 1-4 camels, which arrive in 2-12 turns. In camel form, it can go for weeks in the desert without requiring water.
Werecamels can attack by biting, which may infect the victim with lycanthropy according to AD&D Game specifications, or by spitting. This spit has a 30' range. If a normal "to hit" roll is successful, the spittle has a 50% chance of blinding the victim for 2-8 rounds. There is no saving throw.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Armor Boar*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Arctic to temperate
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ORGANIZATION: Family
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Day
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 2-12 (2d6)
ARMOR CLASS: 3
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 7
THAC0: 13
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 3-24 (3d8)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (6' tall at shoulder)
MORALE: Average (10)
XP VALUE: 650

The armor boar is a giant-sized animal and is readily identified by its peculiar armor. The armor is actually hair, thick and stiff and similar to the horns of a rhinoceros. From a distance, the creatures appear to be simply large, shaggy boars with hair that sticks out in all directions. Closer, the hair looks like a spiny shell.
The boar is also noted for its elephant-sized tusks that nearly touch the ground. Most boars are 6' high at the shoulder and 10' long. However, some larger specimens have been sighted.

*Combat*: This ill-tempered and aggressive brute attacks quickly and with no planning. It will charge at creatures wandering through its territories. And when the boar itself is wandering, it will attack creatures it perceives as a threat or as competition for food.
It has one attack-a goring thrust made with its long tusks. In addition, the boar's armor also can inflict damage. Any creature striking, biting, or leaping upon the boar suffers 3-12 (3d4) points of damage because of the boar's penetrating hair-spines.
The boar does not back down from combat, fighting to the death.

*Habitat/Society*: Armor boars live in small family groups. A boar mates only once every two years, and it is more prolific than other giant boars, having up to 1d10 offspring per litter. If the maximum number of boars are encountered, the family will likely have one boar, one sow, and 10 young. The adult boars are very protective of the young and will fight to the death to defend them. Armor boars often make their homes in caves or in densely overgrown wooded areas. They can be found in hills, mountains, forests, broken terrain, and occasionally on plains.

*Ecology*: A voracious omnivore, the armor boar will attempt to eat anything within reach and will go out of its way to catch plump rodents. Although it is fond of flesh, it usually ends up eating more vegetable matter than other boars do because its size does not allow it to chase prey into hollow logs and other hiding spots. A boar which develops a taste for vegetables is quite capable of destroying a garden all by itself. Families of armor boars have been known to destroy entire fields. Thus, armor boars are considered a major nuisance in settled regions-a nuisance typically ill-armed peasants and farmers cannot deal with on their own.
While the armor boar has few natural predators, they are sometimes sought by butchers, as the meat is rich and sweet. However, an armor boar is difficult to butcher because of its hard, spiny shell. Butchers who have developed a technique for removing the armor increase their profits by selling the carapace to armorers who make it into shields and breastplates.
Armor made from the carapace is the equivalent protection of banded mail, plus it has a special property. Creatures striking the armor or shield with their hands or other body parts suffer 1-8 pounds of damage because of the remaining spiny ruffs. The armor is also prized because it will not rust.
Craftsmen value the tusks and lard of armor boar, which they make into art objects and soap, respectively.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Dragite*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any dragon lair
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Tribal
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Night
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Low to average (5-9)
TREASURE: incidental (see below)
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 40-160
ARMOR CLASS: 8
MOVEMENT: 6 (12)
HIT DICE: 1-2 hp
THAC0: 20
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-2
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: T (1' tall)
MORALE: Unsteady (5-7)
XP VALUE: 5

Dragites are tiny, vaguely mole-like humanoids. Sometimes called "dragon mites," they make their homes in the lairs of any dragons who will tolerate them. A dragite's torso is covered with coarse brown fur. Most dragites, however, dye their fur to match the color of their dragon host. The skin on a dragite's face, hands, and arms is rough, scaly, and light gray. Dragites have large, protruding ears and long snouts, giving them keen senses of hearing and smell. Although must dragites are nearsighted, they can see well in darkness and have infravision to 30 feet.
Most dragites speak only their own language, However, about 10% of them (those with average intelligence) also speak their host dragon's tongue.

*Combat*: Dragites are shy, peaceful, and usually inoffensive. They bear no malice toward any particular race or species. When possible, they flee from any potentially dangerous encounter, seeking safety in small tunnels (which they dig themselves) or in any other cramped space they can fit into. The only time a dragite will fight willingly is to defend its mate or offspring.

*Habitat/Society*: Dragites are fair miners, and live in small tunnels they dig in the walls and floor of the dragon lair where they live. They avoid any locale where they cannot make their homes by tunneling through rock.
The entire life of a tribe of dragites revolves around their dragon host-the dragon is both provider and protector. Dragites eat by scavenging the leavings of a dragon's meals (which helps keep the dragon's lair clean). They supplement their diet with whatever food they can gather on their own. The dragites care for the host dragon, keeping it clean and tending its wounds. A dragon who allows dragites into its lair is generally healthier than one that does not. A wounded dragon sleeping in its lair regains six hit points a day if tended by dragites.
Dragites can be hard to locate when they don't want to be seen, as they can hide behind almost any small object. This makes them excellent scouts. They normally range as much as a mile from the lair, willingly bringing back news to their host dragons. They even have been known to wake sleeping dragons when hostile creatures come too close. Some dragons use their dragites as spies, allowing the dragon to survey the countryside without revealing its own presence.
Though dragites have no interest in wealth, they love shiny objects, particularly brightly colored gems and jewelry. They frequently filch these items from the dragon's hoard, along with the occasional gold or platinum coin or small magic item. If this thievery goes unchecked, a tribe of dragites can remove up to 10% of a dragon's hoard and hide it away in their minuscule tunnels, where the dragon cannot reach. For this reason, only about 20% of all dragons will have dragites in their lairs. Very patient and kind dragons can, occasionally, persuade their dragites to return an important item -- particularly if they have access to charm magics. Most dragite tribes have equal numbers of male and female adults, plus young of both sexes equal to 20% of the adult population. Venerable or great wyrm host dragons often have dragite tribes two or three times normal size.
Most tribes also will have a dozen or so leaders of average intelligence, these leaders can speak the host's tongue and are the only dragites that communicate directly with the dragon. Nevertheless, all orders and tasks the dragon assigns are shared, and there is no single, dominant chieftain. The tribe's only lord is the host dragon. Each dragite reveres the dragon and will do almost anything the dragon commands, short of charging directly into combat. However, dragites are aggressive enough to set traps for unwary invaders, steal from them, or harry them.

*Ecology*: Dragites are timid scavengers that are easy prey for other creatures. Kobolds, goblins, and orcs are fond of killing or enslaving them. Without their dragon protectors, dragites soon would be extinct. Sometimes a host dragon will trade a few of its dragites to another dragon of the same species in exchange for a bit of treasure.
Dragites reproduce the same way humans do, and an adult female can give birth once every three years. Young dragites mature in two years and most live to be about 40. A tribe of dragites leaves a dragon's lair only when driven out.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Air fish*

*Shark*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Humid tropical
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Pack
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 2-8

ARMOR CLASS: 6
MOVEMENT: Fl 24, MC:C
HIT DICE: 5-6
THAC0: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2-8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M 4'-5'
MORALE: Fearless (19)
XP VALUE: 5 HD: 270, 6 HD: 420

*Piranha*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Humid tropical
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Shoal
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Day
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 5-30

ARMOR CLASS: 8
MOVEMENT: Fl 6, MC:C
HIT DICE: 1/2
THAC0: 20
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-2
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Swarm
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: T 8"-10"
MORALE: Unsteady (6)
XP VALUE: 15

*Ray, Sting*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Humid tropical
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Group
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Day
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1-3

ARMOR CLASS: 7
MOVEMENT: Fl 9, MC
HIT DICE: 1
THAC0: 20
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-3
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Paralyzation
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Camouflage
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: S 5'
MORALE: Unsteady (5)
XP VALUE: 175

*Catfish*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Humid tropical/temperate
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: Group
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Night
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1-3

ARMOR CLASS: 9
MOVEMENT: Fl 6, MC:C
HIT DICE: 1-1
THAC0: 20
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-2
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: T 16"-20"
MORALE: Unsteady (6)
XP VALUE: 35

*Trout*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Humid tropical
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: School
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Night
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 2-20

ARMOR CLASS: 9
MOVEMENT: Fl 6, MC:C
HIT DICE: 1-1
THAC0: 20
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1-2
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: T 12"-16"
MORALE: Unsteady (7)
XP VALUE: 35

*Goldfish*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Humid tropical
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: School
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Day
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 1-20

ARMOR CLASS: 8
MOVEMENT: Fl 6, MC:B
HIT DICE: 1/2
THAC0: 20
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: T 6"-8"
MORALE: Unsteady (5)
XP VALUE: 15

*Neon*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Humid
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZATION: School
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Non- (0)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 6-120

ARMOR CLASS: 7
MOVEMENT: Fl 3, MC:A
HIT DICE: 1 hp
THAC0: 20
NO. OF ATTACKS: Nil
DAMAGE/ATTACK: Nil
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Obscurement
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: T 2"
MORALE: Unreliable (4)
XP VALUE: 15

Magically altered for decoration or guard duty, air fish are creatures which can breathe air and fly. They have a natural ability to levitate, and they "swim" through the air by moving their tails and fins.

*Habitat/Society*: Though air-fish can survive in any damp environment, they prefer forests or other congested areas which offer places to hide. They are comfortable only in humid air, which they need to keep their skins moist. In dry air, they suffer one hit point of damage per hour until dead.
Air sharks, air piranha, and air stingrays make good, if not loyal, guards if captured and confined. Air goldfish and air neons have decorative and pest-killing functions.

*Ecology*: Air sharks and air piranha are aggressive predators and exist near the top ofthe food chain, having few natural predators. Other air fish are both predator and prey, although air goldfish and air neons have an impact only on insect populations, cutting down especially on mosquitoes and gnats. Most air fish are edible, though air sharks, air catfish, and air trout are the best tasting.
Air fish reproduce by laying eggs or egg sacs. Most lay their eggs on the ground or on plants, though air trout use their tails to dig holes for their thousands of eggs, and air catfish carry their eggs in their mouths, eating nothing for the two-month incubation period.

*Air shark*: These killing machines are just as dangerous in their new environment as their cousins are in water. Attracted by movement and noise, they swim toward any clamor, attacking moving or wounded creatures. They are also attracted by blood, which they can smell at a distance of 100 yards. If they smell blood, or if they wound their prey, they go into a berserk frenzy, attacking anything that resembles food. Air sharks are large and strong enough to be used as mounts by tiny humanoids, but must be trained from birth.

*Air piranha*: Merciless and aggressive, these black fish inflict a painful bite with their large teeth. There is a 75% chance that at least one of them will attack any creature that moves nearby. Air piranha can smell fresh blood at a distance of 30 feet, and will move rapidly toward any wounded creature. The smell of blood drives them berserk, and they attack twice per melee round (double their normal attack rate).

*Air stingray*: These creatures stay within three feet of the ground, blending in with the foliage and giving attackers a - 2 on surprise rolls. If any creature steps on an air-stingray, it lashes out with its tail spine, inflicting 1-3 points of damage; any creature struck must also save versus poison or be paralyzed for 5-20 turns, suffering points of damage equal to the number of turns of paralysis.

*Air catfish*: These aggressive air fish possess sharp hearing and a well-developed sense of smell. They prefer to eat other air fish, but have tremendous appetites and will also attack other creatures. Air catfish are territorial.

*Air trout*: These also prefer to eat other air fish, but will attack other small and tiny creatures. If meat is scarce, air trout eat insects and larvae.

*Air goldfish*: These pretty creatures are brown when hatched, but when they reach adulthood, they turn red, black, white, orange, or some combination of these colors. They will eat almost anything, but avoid pursuing creatures larger than themselves.

*Air neon*: The beautiful air neons, with iridescent blue stripes along their red-orange bodies, were created for decoration. They have no effective attack on creatures larger than themselves. They eat insects and seeds. Air neons are skittish, fleeing from loud noises or quick movements, but are not threatened by potential predators which remain still. They may fly about characters, looking for food or fleeing from predators, and may obscure an individual's vision. Individuals whose vision is obscured by air neons have a -1 penalty on attack rolls.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Doppleganger, Uran*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any Urban
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Clan
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Omnivore
INTELLIGENCE: High (13-14)
TREASURE: E
ALIGNMENT: Lawful Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 3-12
ARMOR CLASS: 4
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 5
THAC0: 14
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2-12
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Surprise
SPECIAL DEFENSES: See Below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M
MORALE: Elite (14)
XP VALUE: 2000

The uran doppleganger is physically indistinguishable from the common doppleganger.

*Combat*: The principle power that separates the uran doppleganger from the common variety is its superior form of mimicry. Urans can actually imitate some of the abilities of their victims.
The uran doppleganger has a limited shapechanging ability. When an uran assumes a form, it gains all the abilities of its new form except for those abilities dependent upon intelligence, innate magical abilities, or magical resistance. Intelligence here is interpreted to mean the character's mind and personality, not just the attribute Intelligence.
Further, an uran doppleganger retains its own hit points and hit dice, including any current wounds. It suffers any natural penalties or vulnerabilities of its new form (e.g. a goblin's penalties in sunlight). However, like its common. cousin, it always keeps its own saving throws and does not get those of its mimicked form. The uran doppleganger is limited to assuming living, humanoid forms between 4' and 8' tall. It can't become a spectre or a wolf.
Specifically, an uran that assumes the form of a player character gets that PC's THAC0 bonuses for Strength, number of attacks per round (for natural attacks only), damage and damage bonuses, AC, and attribute scores excluding Intelligence. The uran does not get any of the intelligence-dependent character class abilities, since those are based upon the experience of the character and not his physical form. Abilities dependent upon intelligence include spell casting and many other character class abilities.
For example, the uran doppleganger would not get the fighter's THAC0, nor his number of attacks per round. Unlike an animal's number of attacks per round, the fighter earns his as a result of his fighting experience. The doppleganger never gains experience points from adventuring with a party. In contrast, if the uran were to imitate the form of an annis hag, it would get that creature's three attacks per round, since those are a natural attack form of the monster.
The uran doppleganger must touch a person to imitate his abilities. Otherwise, it is only able to imitate the outer form, just like the common doppleganger. This touch usually happens when the doppleganger kills his victim.
An uran can remember the form of anyone it has previously duplicated, and recall that duplicate form at will. To gain the abilities, it must imitate clothing and equipment the character was wearing at the time of the touch. For example, it could not become a duplicate of Slivkin the Thief wearing the plate mail of Raxas the Ranger. Of course, once the doppleganger has transformed, there is nothing to prevent him from changing his clothes or equipment manually.
A further extension of the uran doppleganger's superior mimicry is what it can do with clothing and equipment. The common doppleganger is restricted to changing like material into like material. Not so with the uran specie. They can change any material into any other material. Like common dopplegangers, the objects only maintain their form so long as they are within five feet of the uran. A typical defensive strategy for many uran dopplegangers is to change into the form of a warrior in plate mail.

*Habitat/Society*: Among the doppleganger society at large, urans are held in great esteem. They are more powerful and cunning than the common doppleganger. The urans are considered to be closer to the revered form of the ultimate shapechanger.

*Ecology*: The ecology of the uran doppleganger is no different from that of the common doppleganger. They are a parasitical life form that steals men's lives. Like common dopplegangers, urans prefer the comfortable existence of urban life.
All dopplegangers are genderless. They reproduce by mating with other humanoids of any race or gender. Their young remain in the humanoid form until puberty. At that time they manifest the powers of their true heritage.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

*Geran*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Deserts
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ORGANIZATION: Tribal
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Day
DIET: Omnivorous
INTELLIGENCE: Exceptional
TREASURE: A
ALIGNMENT: Lawful Neutral
NO. APPEARING: 40-160
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 9
HIT DICE: 4 + 1
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1 or 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: by weapon or 1-8/1-8
SPECIAL ATTACKS: +3 To Hit with Geran Impaler
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Invisibility, +2 bonus on all saves
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 10%
SIZE: M (6')
MORALE: Elite (13-14)
X.P. Value: 420, Precept 420, Thane 650, Jarl 975, Chieftain 1,400

Psionics Summary:
Level: 5
Dis/Sci/Dev: 2/4/10
Attack/Defense: EW,II/IF,M-,MB,TW
Score: 15
PSPs: 95
Psychokinesis: Sciences-telekinesis, detonate; Devotions-ballistic attack, inertial barrier, molecular agitation, molecular manipulation
Telepathy: Sciences-mind link, tower of iron will; Devotions-ego whip, contact, id insinuation, intellect fortress, mind bar, mind blank

Geran are found primarily in the rocky badlands of Athas. Most are hardworking, peaceful beings who strive to overcome the harsh climate of their homeland. Their communities are orderly and law-abiding. Outsiders are viewed with suspicion.
Because of the intense heat, geran wear little clothing, usually just a loin cloth, and upon rare occasions, ornamental jewelry. When preparing for battle, a geran also adorns himself with a belt decorated with the skulls of those he has killed. The skulls are intended to warn away opponents. Geran speak their own tongue in addition to the language of the Gith and Belgoi. There is a 10% chance a geran will be able to speak the local Common dialect.

*Combat*: Geran prefer to use their psionic talents to frighten intruders from their domain. However, if the enemy cannot be scared, the geran resort to a harmful exhibition of their psionic powers.
When forced into melee, geran typically attack with a weapon called an impaler. This is a polearm that looks like a javelin on one end; the other end is capped with a large, curved, razor-sharp blade. The blade is used to sever victims' heads to be added to the geran's collection.
If a geran is disarmed, he can attack twice a round with clawed hands. Each attack delivers 1-8 points of damage. The geran view such battle tactics as barbaric, resorting to them only in extreme situations.
While in their home terrain geran blend in with their surroundings so that they are effectively invisible.

*Habitat/Society*: Geran live in hillside abodes carved out of the badlands rock. The homes are simple and usually house one family consisting of 1-2 adult males, 1-3 adult females, and 2-8 young.
For every 20 geran encountered, there will be a thane of 5+2 HD and 100 PSPs. The thane acts as the leader of the geran war units.
If 50 or more geran are encountered, they will be led by a jarl of 6+3 HD, 120 PSPs, and a psionic score of 16, plus one additional psionic discipline. The jarl is held in high esteem in geran society and is always guarded by a force of five geran and one thane.
When 120 or more geran are encountered, they will be led by a high chieftain. The high chieftain has 8+2 HD, has 150 PSPs, and is psionic level 8. He has a base score of 17 for all psionic checks. In addition to the normal psionic powers held by the gerans, the high chieftain also has the sciences of disintegrate and project force and the devotions of animate object and soften. The high chieftain is guarded by a jarl, three thanes, and 15 other gerans. The high chieftain is also assisted by a precept that is treated as a normal geran with the additional psionic talent of cell adjustment. The precept serves as the tribal healer and advisor to the chieftain.

*Ecology*: Geran are miners and hunters relying on themselves for survival.
Geran mines usually are well guarded operations that seldom delve below 50' into the ground. Geran are especially successful in mining various forms of gems. Gerans are frequently sought by traders and treasure hunters.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

The city of Laputa is a marvel of magical engineering: a flying city. It is populated by a race of humans who value philosophy and technology. The Laputans use their intellectual and technological superiority to control other countries.

Laputans: AC 10; MV 12; HD 1d6 hp; THACO 20; #AT 1; Dmg by weapon; SA dropping stones, gun-powder weapons; SZ M; ML Average (8-10); INT Average-genius; AL LN(G); XP 175.

Laputans wear 18th Century European garments adorned with representations of suns, moons, and stars, interwoven with those of fiddles, flutes, harps, trumpets, guitars, harpsichords and many other musical instruments, some found only on their flying island. Laputan philosophers (all of them happen to be men) surround themselves with globes and spheres, mathematical instruments, pens, bottles of ink, blank paper, telescopes, microscopes, scrolls, and books. PCs will discover that even Laputan food is shaped to resemble musical instruments or abstract geometric forms.
Laputans (satirically representative of the English) use their flying island to keep the inhabitants of Balnibarbi (Ireland) in servitude. When a Balnibarbi city refuses to pay tribute to the philosophers, the Laputan monarchy orders the flying island to hover above the rebels' land to block sunshine, snow, or rain from falling on their farms and gardens. If the revolt continues, the Laputans bombard the city with hundreds of rocks dropped from their aerial vantage point. If the city still refuses to pay tribute, Laputans could use the flying island itself as a colossal hammer to smash the rebel city, but this has never been done for fear of breaking their island home apart.
Laputan military technology equals that of Earth's Renaissance, including the arquebus and cannons. The entire Laputan army is made up of lower-class men and women, as Laputan philosophers never take the time to study mundane concerns such as warfare.
Swift used the airborne Laputan philosophers, as well as Balnibarbi Projectors, to satirize over-valuing reason and abstract studies. Obsessed with abstract reason, these impracticable philosophers do not invent anything practical, but only squander resources that could be used to help the people they rule over. Upper-class Laputan men are extremely obsessed with abstract mathematics, the celestial music of the spheres, as well as astronomical and judicial astrology to the exclusion of everything else. These men spend most of their lives in intellectual stupors, unaware of anyone or anything around them. When lost in thought, these archetypical absent-minded professors tilt their heads to one side, while one eye points inward and the other straight up. These upper class men must be brought back to reality by lower-class pages who use tools called Flappers: inflated bladders, filled with small pebbles, that are fixed to the ends of staffs. These pages very gently strike their masters on the mouth if they need to speak, on the ear if they need to hear, or in the eyes if they need to see where they are walking.
Laputan philosophers are so entirely devoted to abstract problems that the quality of practical skills, from tailoring garments to constructing homes, is absolutely wretched. According to Gulliver, these people are very clumsy, awkward, and unhandy-unable to do anything with skill except for abstract mathematics and music. They lack imagination, fancy, and invention.
The insanity of Laputan philosophers has spread to the island of Balnibarbi, where common sense has been replaced by a group of commonwealth-men calling themselves the "Academy of Projectors," satirizing the Royal Society of London. These are schools filled with hundreds of madcap crackpots who are obsessed with unproductive experiments designed to reverse natural systems. Projectors attempt to extract sunshine from cucumbers, to reduce human excrement to its original food, turn ice into gunpowder, to construct buildings by starting with the roof and finishing with the foundation, to mix colors by only feeling and smelling the paint, and to make many other strange attempts to "improve the human condition." With the exception of their political scientists, projectors are uniformly insane. The Laputan flying island is an exactly circular disk, with a diameter of 7,837 yards enclosing 10,000 acres. The island is three hundred yards thick. Rain water is collected in four large basins. The island's motion is controlled from a chasm about 50 yards in diameter. This is where a huge lodestone is suspended inside a hollow cylinder. Manipulating this loadstone can make the flying island travel either horizontally or vertically. However, the island cannot fly above the height of four miles and cannot wander more than 18 miles from the island of Balnibarbi. Human sages think this civilization was more practical in ages past when the flying island was originally cut out of the bedrock. This must have been true, as the island is far too practical to have been built by the modern inhabitants. Player characters might find much useful information while exploring long forgotten libraries.
Laputans have a life span of 60-80 years. They consume the same type of foods that were common to 18th Century Europeans. Laputans have few natural enemies. The closest enemies the Laputans might have are flying creatures such as evil dragons who see their island as something interesting to plunder. But the Laputans' use of the arquebus and cannon have kept flying creatures at a safe distance, so far.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

While the equine Houyhnhnms exemplify what humans might aspire to be, the Yahoos show the worst that humans can become. These nasty creatures foreshadow what may ultimately become of Gulliver when he loses his mind.

Yahoos (1-10): AC 7; MV 10, 16 in trees; HD 3; THACO 17; #AT 1; Dmg 1-3; SA thrown filth; SZ L; ML Unreliable (2-4); Int Highly (13-14); AL CN (E); EXP 65.

Yahoos are humanoids whose ancestors may once have been human, but became genetically debased through inbreeding. The heads, chests, lower legs, and feet of both sexes are covered with thick hair. This hair is a mixed pattern of brown, red, black, and yellow. The Yahoo's skin is a brown buff, while nails are long, thick, pointed, and always dirty. Males wear short beards and long ridges of hair down the center of their backs. Both sexes can climb trees as nimbly as a squirrel and are competent swimmers. They sleep in caves, trees, or in crude kennels that more intelligent creatures (in this case the Houyhnhnms) construct for them. Most of the time, Houyhnhnms keep their Yahoos tied by the neck by thin, flexible, but very tough braided twigs or branches. These leashes are fastened to a beam to keep the nasty Yahoos from making mischief.
When an unknown creature (such as a player character) enters a Yahoo tribe's home territory, 1-6 Yahoos may approach the invaders out of curiosity or to steal a few shiny objects. They attack only if first attacked. Whenever possible, Yahoos prefer to fight from a distance. For weapons, they throw rocks, branches and even their own filth at opponents. If the invaders possess members of the equine family, are able to shape change into horse-like creatures via magic, or are in the company of one or more Houyhnhnms, the Yahoos do not voluntarily approach the party.
Yahoos are willing slaves, being far too concerned for short-lived pleasures to organize any resistance against their Houyhnhnms masters. The player characters may attempt to lead the Yahoos in a revolt against their masters, but Yahoo tribes lack enough reason to follow any type of plan, even when they attack other tribes of Yahoos. Consequently, Yahoos might attack the player characters or their horses instead of the Houyhnhnms.
To Swift, Yahoos are what humanity could have become if humans had fallen beyond all hope of redemption. These crude and brutish humanoids live in tribes of 20 to 120 (2d6 x 10) members in extended families. One of every four Yahoos are infants or juveniles who pose no threat to the player characters. Adult females give birth to one to four children every two years. The other three-fourths are adult males and females. Yahoos have no written or spoken language (at least none that Gulliver could recognize).
These slow-thinking anthropoids are used by the Houyhnhnms as beasts of burden. Four Yahoos can pull one or two Houyhnhnms on a sledge-like vehicle. Yahoos obey the commands of Houyhnhnms as long as they are under observation by their masters. If they are not tied up or being watched, however, these mischievous creatures steal milk, devour their master's cats and commit many other acts of vandalism.
During daylight hours, these subhuman scavengers eat nuts, fruits, and carrion. They will supplement their diet by catching weasels, rats, and fish. A tribe may roam several miles to find food. The yahoos always return to their sleeping caves, trees or kennels before sunset. These creatures amuse themselves by eating certain types of intoxicating roots that drive them wild. They are very unclean and often wallow or sleep in the mud.


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 11, 2010)

Phew. I think that's everything that was sitting in the pending list!


----------



## Shade (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Cleon (Aug 15, 2010)

We've just done a conversion of the MC11 Hendar and I noticed the original version from Dragon magazine was spelled differently (Hundar "Horse Bat").

The version of your spreadsheet I've got (2008-12-29) uses the same spelling "Hendar" for both versions.

Was this deliberate?


----------



## Echohawk (Aug 16, 2010)

Cleon said:


> The version of your spreadsheet I've got (2008-12-29) uses the same spelling "Hendar" for both versions.
> 
> Was this deliberate?



No. I spotted your note about that over the weekend and have already fixed the original spelling on my working version of the spreadsheet. Nice catch!


----------



## Cleon (Aug 16, 2010)

Echohawk said:


> No. I spotted your note about that over the weekend and have already fixed the original spelling on my working version of the spreadsheet. Nice catch!




Glad to be of service.


----------



## Shade (Oct 1, 2010)

A few more requests when you get a chance...

*From Celts Campaign Sourcebook (HR3):*
Boobrie - Animal 
Water Leaper - Magical Beast 

*From Shaman:*
Bloodspirit - Outsider 
Bogeyman - Aberration 
Fenette - Fey 
Fetish Spirits - Outsider 
Ghost Packs - Undead 
Great Spirits - Outsider 
Guardian Spirits - Outsider 
Hero Spirits - Outsider 
Nemesis Spirits - Outsider 
Rogue Hero - Outsider 
Sith - Undead 
Strigloi - Undead 
Totem Spirit - Outsider 

If you're limited on time, prioritize the undead.   Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Shade said:


> A few more requests when you get a chance...
> 
> *From Celts Campaign Sourcebook (HR3):*
> Boobrie - Animal
> ...



I'm returning to this thread more than a year later .

But I am armed with a new scanner. Do you still need stats for all of these?


----------



## Shade (Nov 3, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> I'm returning to this thread more than a year later .
> 
> But I am armed with a new scanner. Do you still need stats for all of these?




Hey there!  It's great to see you!

Yes, I believe we still need all of those.  Thanks!


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Shade said:


> Hey there!  It's great to see you!



Heh heh. It has been a while, I know. I got distracted by compiling various Collector's Guides, and then became deeply depressed when I realised that my monster index doesn't include the thousands and thousands of D&D adventures that have been released for the various "Living" campaigns over the years, a number of which do include monsters. 



> Yes, I believe we still need all of those.  Thanks!



Here they come...

*Boobrie*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Temperate lakes
FREQUENCY: Rare
ORGANIZAIION: Solitary
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Day
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Animal (1)
TREASURE: (O, W)
ALIGNMENT: Nil
NO. APPEARING: 1-2
ARMOR CLASS: 7
MOVEMENT: 2, Fl 20, Sw 6
HIT DICE: 4 + 4
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 2d4 or 1d6
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Wing buffer
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M (20' wingspan)
MORALE: Unsteady (5-7)
XP VALUE: 420

The boobrie is a giant bird, looking much like a loon or northern diver which has grown to the size of a man. It is completely black in color. It haunts the lakesides of western Scotland and supplements its diet of fish by devouring lambs and calves that stray too close to the waterside. It has been known to wait in ambush in the reeds by the side of a lake and attack anything the size of a sheep or smaller -- including young children -- which wanders within reach. Its call is harsh and loud and can carry for several miles.

*Combat:* The boobrie attacks with its 2-foot beak, and can also rear up to deliver a wing-buffet once every three rounds. The wing-buffet automatically hits any creature directly in front of the boobrie and not more than 5 feet away. It causes 1d6 damage, and the opponent must make a Dexterity ability check or be knocked down, dropping any hand-held items.

*Habitat/Society:* Boobries inhabit upland lakes in the more remote parts of northern and western Europe. In the spring they form pairs and build nests of floating vegetation which can be up to 20 feet across. They lay 1d4 eggs, and throughout the late spring and early summer they are busy gathering food for their young. Any treasure they have will be in the nest at this time of year, having been brought there on the bodies of human prey.

*Ecology:* Boobries eat fish and any mammals they can catch. They have no natural enemies other than dragons, wyverms, and other such monsters, and humans who often try to kill boobries to protect their livestock.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*Water Leaper*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Temperate lakes
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ORGANIZATION: Pack
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Day
DIET: Carnivore
INTELLIGENCE: Semi- (2-4)
TREASURE: Nil
ALIGNMENT: Neutral (evil)
NO. APPEARING: 4d6
ARMOR CLASS: 8
MOVEMENT: Sw 12
HIT DICE: 1 - 1
THAC0: 20
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d4
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Shriek, Leap
SPECIAL DEFENSES: Nil
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: S (3' long)
MORALE: Average (10)
XP VALUE: 65

Water leapers, known as _llamhigyn y dwr_ (pronounced "thlamheegin er door") in their native Wales, look something like a large toad with a fishlike tail instead of back legs and a pair of flying-fish style fin-wings instead of front legs. Their broad mouths are full of very sharp teeth. They will attack almost anything and regularly destroy the nets and lines of local fishermen. They also attack swimmers and livestock drinking at the lake's edge.
Water leapers can jump out of the water and glide up to 30 feet using their winglike fins. They have been known to try to knock fishermen out of their boats by deliberately leaping at them. They can also emit a piercing shriek which can startle an unwary fisherman or animal, making their attack easier.

*Combat:* Water leapers attack with their teeth. Up to 12 of the creatures can attack a human-sized victim at the same time. Their leap attack is treated as a normal melee attack, but instead of causing damage, a successful hit forces the victim to roll a successful Dexterity ability check or fall down. Characters sitting in a boat have a +2 bonus to this check, and characters standing up in boats have a -2 penalty. If the boat is a small one, there is a good chance that the character will fall overboard. The water leaper's shriek causes every creature within 30 yards to roll a successful saving throw vs. Spells or be unable to take any action for the next round. A water leaper may not take any other action in a round when it shrieks.

*Habitat/Society:* Water leapers live in small schools in the lakes of Wales. These schools operate like a wolf pack, showing a rudimentary organization in the hunt. For instance, they will spread out so as to attack a target from all sides at once, and one member may stand a little way off and shriek just as the others are leaping to the attack.

*Ecology:* Water leapers can live on lake fish, but their appetites are so voracious that they quickly deplete the fish stocks in any lake they inhabit. They seem to prefer the meat of sheep, cattle, and humans who wade into the shallows at the lake's edge and will even try to knock victims into the water from bridges and boats. Water leapers have no natural enemies apart from enraged fishermen and deadlier water monsters such as lake worms and water horses.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*Blood Spirit*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any settled
FREQUENCY: Rare
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Violent Oppression
INTELLIGENCE: 7
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Evil

NO. APPEARING: 1-4
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 1
THAC0: 20
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d3 (talons)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Possession
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +1 or better to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: S (3')
MORALE: Fanatic (17)
XP VALUE: 60

These spirits arise in locations of constant violence, where emotions run the gamut from executioners' feelings of guilt to victims' feelings of self-righteousness to onlookers' feelings of vindication on the part of the victims against the oppressor. Examples are situations of domestic abuse or sites where many executions or torture sessions are performed by various executioners of varying moral outlooks.
Although their point of origin can be considered their home, these spirits are unusual insofar as they may wander far and wide: They are attracted to situations where strong individuals abuse the weak. As such, there is an 11% chance 1d6 bloodspirits are present at any such location.
When bloodspirits manifest themselves, they tend to remain invisible, but if somehow forced to become visible, they resemble the kind of stick figures an abused child might draw: They have small, rail-thin bodies with spindly arms that end in talons, and bulbous heads of irregular oblong shapes that sport large eyes and broad, fang-filled mouths. Often, their mouths are impossibly wide, even to the point where they are wider than the spirit's head.

*Combat:* Bloodspirits do not typically enter combat themselves. They will attempt to defend themselves as best they can if somehow forced into melee, but at the earliest possible moment they will flee to the spirit world. Much like the abusers that gave rise to them, bloodspirits are, essentially, cowards. Their preferred method of attack is to possess a bully, and let his or her actions speak for them. Bloodspirits exclusively target those who bully or other otherwise victimize the innocent with their activities. They either infuse their target with overwhelming guilt over his unpleasant ways, or with an overwhelming desire to take his behavior to extreme. There is a 50% chance of either, checked for at the time of possession.
Whenever a target in-fused with guilt attempts to abuse a defenseless person, or witnesses such abuse, he or she must save vs. spell. A failed save means the character must flee the location for 1d4 hours, overtaken by guilt, or must leap to the defense of the person(s) being abused, even to the point of using force to defend them in order to soothe his or her own guilty conscience.
Whenever a target infused with a sense of extremism uses force against a weaker or defenseless victim, he or she must save vs. paralysis. If the save is successful, the possessed character is filled with murderous rage and will attack with deadly force for 2d4 rounds.

*Accepted Alignments:* Any good.

*Familiarity:* Bloodspirits cannot be approached by shamans, but will always approach them instead. Bloodspirits will offer their assistance to any shaman who consistently stands up for those who are weak and preyed upon by bullies. A shaman who consistently -- at least three times in a row -- opposes oppressors and bullies, even at the expense of his own safety, attracts the attentions of 1d6 bloodspirits, each of whom will refuse to make contact with all others, and will ignore all such efforts, unless under the influence of a charm spirit spell.

*Demands:* Bloodspirits place few demands on shamans other than that they continue the activity that attracted the bloodspirits in the first place. Ironically, bloodspirits' only goal seems to be stopping the very activity that spawns and sustains them. Although they frequently end the
abuse by forcing the abuser to kill his victim, they still see this as a victory. Unfortunately, of course, there will always be plenty of cruelty and petty, violent abusers for the bloodspirits to live on.
Should a shaman who uses spells sponsored by one or more bloodspirits ever become that which they loathe, they will withhold the spells until the shaman has liberated a number of people from victimization (be they a group of slaves, or a family suffering under the yoke of a drunken father). If the shaman continues to victimize those less powerful than he or she after such restitution is made, the spells will be withheld permanently, with a cumulative 10% chance for each instance that the bloodspirits will possess their former ally.

*Benefits:* Although relatively weak, bloodspirits can nonetheless sponsor an eclectic array of spells.
From the tribal shaman's spell list, they may sponsor _bind fetish_ and _circle of protection from spirits_.
From the solitary shaman's list, they may sponsor _sense nature of spirit_.
From the spiritualist's list, they may sponsor _death candle_ and _create sanctuary_.
Bloodspirits can also sponsor priestly spells of the Guardian sphere up to 3rd level.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*Bogeymen, Greater & Lesser*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Fear
INTELLIGENCE: 10
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Evil

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 1 or 3
THAC0: 20 or 18
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d4/1d4 x 2 (bite and claws)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +1 or better to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M
MORALE: Fanatic (20)
XP VALUE: 350

Bogeymen are the creations of peoples irrational fears and superstitions, of their irrational, waking nightmares. Most are fairly weak (only 1 Hit Die), but from the overwhelming fear of one individual or the trepidation of whole community greater bogeymen are created.
Bogeymen consider vindictiveness and cruelty the only worthwhile pursuits, akin to art. Those who are suitably despicable they admire; others they consider fair game.
Although all are different bogeymen are inevitably grotesque, appearing as huge hairless dogs, rotting corpses, parodies of the viewers' loved ones, etc.

*Combat:* Bogeymen are motivated by the need to inspire fear, and will most often focus on this during combat. Favored tactics include apparently launching fearsome attacks, during which the spirit has a +4 bonus to hit, but actually only inflicts a single point of damage, and then springing a seemingly innocuous attack that causes 1d4 points for its bite, and 1d4 each for its clawed hands. Bogeymen also have the ability to cast _hold person_ once a day, and will slowly tear _held_ victims apart instead of kiling them instantly; and once per day it may _teleport_ any object within 10 yards, up to 20 pounds in weight, into its own hand (including a fighter's valued sword). Both lesser and greater bogeymen have these abilities. Additionally, the greater bogeymen may create an illusion of any powerful enemy the character facing it has recently dispatched. This illusion has all the statistics and abilities of a geist (see the Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendix III).

*Accepted Alignments:* None. Bogeymen have no desire to cooperate with mortals for any reasons beyond tormenting them.

*Familiarity:* First the shaman must avoid attack by convincing the spirit he or she is as sick and twisted as the bogeyman by presenting it with a suitably disgusting gift (not requiring a formal sacrifice), like a meal prepared from the brains of a still living monkey. Then, a _charm spirit_ spell is needed to make the spirit cooperative.

*Demands:* None. Bogeymen have no interest in mortal affairs. They exist only for the fear they can instill in mortals.

*Benefits:* Bogeymen can provide shamans with the _death candle_ spell, but will only do so if coerced or _charmed_.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*Fenette*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Streams and rivers
FREQUENCY: Rare
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Male life force
INTELLIGENCE: 14
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Evil

NO. APPEARING: 1-4
ARMOR CLASS: 10
MOVEMENT: 10
HIT DICE: 1
THAC0: 20
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d3 +7 punch
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Shapechange
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +1 or better to hit, immunity to _charm spirit_
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M
MORALE: Champion (15-16)
XP VALUE: 175

Oftentimes the bereaved need explanations for the deaths of their loved ones, and if there is no logical explanation presents itself, a fantastic solution will be invented. If this answer catches the imagination of enough people, it will give rise to a new form of spirit.
This is how the fenettes came to dwell in the waterways of a particular region: One widow claimed that temptresses lived in the river, and that it was they who had lured her husband to a watery death, not drink and darkness as some neighbors claimed.
The fenettes appear most frequently as slender young women with long hair that clings to their bodies with moisture. They will either use this pleasant form to lure men to the edge of river, or they will use their _shapechange_ ability (making them one of the few spirits with this power) to appear like a gold ring or other valuable item laying near on the bottom near the edge. When the opportunity presents itself, they embrace their victim like a vise (20 Strength) and drag him to a watery doom.
Although these spirits are often mistaken for nymphs, these malign creatures have nothing in common with that race.

*Combat:* Fenettes try to avoid direct confrontations, preferring lone victims that are easily killed. However, if forced to fight, their slender forms belie their massive strength: They are more lethal in hand-to-hand combat than many warriors are with swords, and have reportedly punched straight through a man's chest on occasion. More often, however, a fenette simply _shapechanges_ into a fish and swims away should she be faced with a foe or force that is beyond her ability to deal with. Should all else fail, she can animate the bodies of unrecovered victims. There are 1d6 of these foul corpses at the fenette's disposal. They have the attributes of sea zombies. (See the Monstrous Manual for details.)

*Accepted Alignments:* Any. (See below.)

*Familiarity:* It is virtually impossible for any male to approach a fenette and not either become a victim or walk away empty-handed; fenettes see only targets in males, be they shamans or not. Only a woman can safely approach a fenette, and in order to become familiar with one, all the woman has to do is know where to find her.

*Demands:* Ironically, the fenettes claim that they drag men into the river because they are lonely. They pine for the company of men, but can never have any. For this reason, they demand that any female shaman receiving spells or benefits from a fenette bring them at least one male per month, and spend one night each week telling the spirit all about her love life. If the shaman is having poor luck on the romance front, the fenette is serious and full of helpful advice, but greets happy romantic developments with the giggly excitement of a young teenage girl.

*Benefits:* Fenettes sponsor 2nd- to 4th-level spells from the solitary shaman spell lists, as well as priest spells from the Elemental Water sphere of up to 4th level. Additionally, they grant favored servants with the ability to cast _waterbreathing_ once per day.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2011)

*Fetish Spirits*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any structure or area where crimes are punished and sentences handed down
FREQUENCY: Common
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Sacrifices
INTELLIGENCE: 9
ALIGNMENT: Lawful Evil

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 10
HIT DICE: 3
THAC0: 18
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d6
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Nil
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +1 or better to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: S
MORALE: Champion (15-16)
XP VALUE: 50

Fetish spirits are malicious little spirits, prone to sycophantic adoration of those who bind or own them, that are created by a combination of the wishes of those who use the law to advance their own selfish desires over justice, and those who feel they've been wronged by the law. They are stupid, foolish beings. They appear as misshapen, goblinoid creatures, but have an air of unreality about them. Colored in shades of gray, they appear to be a child's painting come to life.
Fetish spirits are obsessed with bringing "justice" to the world, and their sole expertise is in vindicating their own malicious actions. Still, they refuse to aid shamans and others in criminal acts or unprovoked evil.

*Combat:* Each fetish spirit has a particular power that may be harnessed by binding the creature into a physical object, such as an amulet. The spirit eagerly uses this power as the owner wishes (though only once per day) in order to help the owner right wrongs, gain vengeance, bring wrongdoers to justice.
The DM should invent appropriate powers for each fetish spirit, but they may also be determined randomly. In that case, the DM should roll 1d20 and consult the following list: Each fetish power, works as the priest spell of the same name. 1-4 _Curse_, 5-7 _Cause light wounds_, 8-9 _Detect evil_, 10 _Detect poison_, 11-15 _Detect lie_, 14-16 _Protection from good_, 17-18 _Cause disease_, 19 _Cause blindness_, 20 _Cause deafness_.

*Accepted Alignments:* Any lawful.

*Familiarity:* When unbound, fetish spirits cannot be approached by mortals for aid.

*Demands:* None when "wild," other than their obsession with justice. Encounters should adhere to the fetish spirit's sense of justice. When bound into physical objects, fetish spirits require one animal gift per month (a mouse or bird will suffice), the blood to be poured over the fetish object. If this is not forthcoming they refuse to let their owners use their powers until they have had the blood they feel they are owed.

*Benefits:* Any person who owns a fetish object (into which such a spirit is bound) may direct its powers for any lawful ends. Fetishes hate dishonesty,betrayal, theft, murder -- in fact, they hate anything commonly considered a crime, or that they could argue to be criminal. They love nothing as much as to punish "criminals" at their masters' commands. Of course, the sycophantic spirits are largely blind to their masters' own faults, but still they do not allow their powers to be used for any criminal action -- unless the act is itself in revenge for a previous crime.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2011)

*Ghost Packs*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Settled Areas
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Sacrifices
INTELLIGENCE: 2
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1 (1-20 pack members)
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 10
HIT DICE: 1 per member
THAC0: As per animal type
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: As per animal type
SPECIAL ATTACKS: As per animal type
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +1 or better to hit, and see below
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: As per animal type
MORALE: Champion (15-16)
XP VALUE: As per individual animal type + 2 HD

Ghost packs are the remnants of great packs of predators made extinct by the spread of civilization. They continue to hunt their mortal lands, regardless of the changes to the area. Some cities are prone to infestations of ghostly wolves, while plantations may suffer from ghost lions, and so on. Rare packs have been discovered led by nemeses or rogue heroes.
The members of ghost packs appear as they did while they lived, though they often appear to be unhealthily thin. Some have red, black, or opaque eyes; others pure white or black fur.

*Combat:* Ghost packs attack as their living counterparts would, but they are not stopped by walls and other trapping of civilization. Ghost packs pass through them as if they were not there. A _circle of protection from spirits_ and _create sanctuary_ are the two ways to stave off these spirits.

*Accepted Alignments:* Any.

*Familiarity:* Characters who wish to become familiar with these spirits must bring them a live specimen of a species they once hunted but can no longer find in the area. The ghost pack will then hunt the animal, and will perform a service for the character. (This is not a formal sacrifice, and does not require a Shamanic Ritual proficiency check.)

*Demands:* Shamans must protect the pack from those who would prevent it from hunting. In return the pack can offer few spells, but the spirits will protect the shaman if his life is in grave danger, descending upon those who threaten their ally and tearing them to shreds. Ghost packs have no interest in mortals' worship.

*Benefits:* Ghost packs can sponsor up to 2nd-level spells from the priestly Animal sphere, and up to 4th-level spells from the solitary shaman's list.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2011)

*Great Spirits*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Sacrifices
INTELLIGENCE: 18
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 18
HIT DICE: 15
THAC0: 6
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1d20 (see below)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +4 or better to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 50%
SIZE: H
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 8,000

The great spirits are the most powerful and most distant of all spirit kind. Only powerful shamans can contact them, and those who attempt to use binding spells or other spirit-controlling magic on them come to bad ends.
Each great spirit is linked with a notable natural or supernatural phenomenon. Examples include the Four Winds (North Wind, South Wind, and so on), The Rain-maker, Fire, The Sun, Lightning, The Master of the Clouds, The Sky, and potentially dozens of others.
Each great spirit has its own appearance, inevitably mirroring its nature -- the Four Winds as columns of wind, Lightning as a giant swinging a basket of lightning around his head, and so on.

*Combat:* The likelihood a great spirit will enter into combat against a player character is virtually nonexistent. Should the spirit choose to manifest itself to mortals who then do not show it the proper respect, the spirit will retreat to its home. Should the spirit be forced to fight, it may cast _command_ three times per day, and may control any element or force intimately connected with it to inflict
1d20 points of damage to the offending characters each round. (For example, The North Wind may cause gale force, freezing winds to rise from the north and blow all kinds of debris at the characters.)

*Accepted Alignments:* Any.

*Familiarity:* A great spirit accepts any shaman of 3rd level or higher who has demonstrated that he or she shares the traits of that spirit. For example, The North Wind expects icy and merciless aloofness (preferring evil shamans); Fire demands that shamans be adaptable and powerful; Lightning only has time for those who are loud, foul tempered, and brash.

*Demands:* The great spirits require that shamans continue to display the same characteristics that earned the spirit's admiration, and take no other great spirit as a patron. They have no need for worship, as mortals' awareness of and awe over natural and unnatural phenomena is all they need to retain their existence.

*Benefits:* Great spirits grant any spells from the solitary shaman list, as well as tribal shaman spells up to 5th level. They may also grant priest spells of an appropriate sphere up to 4th level. "Appropriate" spheres are ones associated with the natural force the spirit represents: The Four Winds, for example, can grant Weather and Elemental Air spells, while Fire grants spells from the spheres of Elemental Fire and Chaos.
Further, on those rare occasions when a great spirit chooses a mortal champion to defend it or to advance its element in the natural world, mortal receives a Permanent _bless_ for the time that he or she serves the spirit.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2011)

*Guardian Spirits*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any/ruins
FREQUENCY: Rare
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Sacrifices
INTELLIGENCE: 13
ALIGNMENT: Any lawful

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 3
MOVEMENT: 8
HIT DICE: 5
THAC0: 16
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By weapon
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +2 or better to hit, immunity to _charm spirit_ spells
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 1,400

Guardian spirits are often found at sites of desperate defenses and last stands that are featured in tales and legends. Formed from the loyalty, discipline, and fear of mortals who once guarded the object or site, and given more solid existence by the legends that have grown up around the place, they are single-minded in their dedication. 
Guardian spirits resemble the mortals whose tasks they continue, with the features, weapons and trappings of those people. Most appear as soldiers, though rare guardian spirits appear in forms as children, frenzied dogs, wizards, and so on.

*Combat:* Guardian spirits, regardless of their appearance, have the THAC0 of a 5th-level fighter, but receive two attacks per round. Although they inflict the damage of whatever weapon they appear to be wielding (which is invariably a traditional warrior weapon of whatever culture they belong to), each hit scored prompts the target to save vs. paralyzation. If the save is failed, the target loses one point of Constitution (with appropriate loss of bonus hit points, if any). Lost Constitution points are recovered at a rate of one point per week.

*Accepted Alignments:* Any lawful.

*Familiarity:* Guardians respond favorably to anyone who helps guard their site. Merely expressing a willingness or ability to do so is insufficient: The character must join the guardian spirit for 1d6 days on its vigil before it agrees to become the character's patron. They respect steadfastness, loyalty, patience, and courage, and should a shaman prove that he does not have those traits, the guardian will refuse to grant spells until the shaman has learned discipline.

*Demands:* They expect shamans to continue to help with the defense of the site as necessary. Guardian spirits have no interest in worship.

*Benefits:* Guardian spirits can grant any spells of the priestly Guardian sphere, 1st- and 2nd-level spells of the Combat sphere, up to 3rd-level spells from the solitary shaman list, plus the priestly _bless_ spell.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2011)

*Hero Spirits*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Sacred mountains/tribal lands
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Sacrifices
INTELLIGENCE: 15
ALIGNMENT: Any lawful or good

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 10
THAC0: 11
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By traditional weapon
SPECIAL ATTACKS: _Cause fear_ in all opponents of 3rd level or less. (Effects mimic the _cause fear_ spell.)
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +3 or better to hit, plus see below.
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M
MORALE: Fanatic (18)
XP VALUE: 5,000

Hero spirits are figures of myth and epic legends -- founders of tribes, great warriors who saved an entire people, and so on. They are inevitably perfect examples of manhood or womanhood, physically flawless, fit and muscular, and embodying all that their people consider virtuous and praiseworthy.
Where people venerate their ancestors, hero spirits often lead the ancestors, but just as often the hero spirits strike out alone, patrolling the tribal lands. Stories tell of contemporary heroes receiving warnings, aid or guidance from these mythic figures in times of crisis.
Like the ancestors, hero spirits embody traditional values and disapprove of innovation. They also admire courage, strength, skill and panache.

*Combat:* Hero spirits attack twice per round with whatever weapons legend states they preferred in life. Once per round, instead of attacking, the hero spirit may automatically make one dramatic defense, such as snatching an arrow from midflight, leaping over the head of an assailant and so on. This forces a morale check in characters 5th level and lower.

*Accepted Alignments:* Any good and lawful neutral.

*Familiarity:* Most shamans must build a shrine and dedicate an additional 100 gp worth of sacrifice to the spirit to win its familiarity. Shamans of 8th level or higher do not have to make any effort to establish relations. as all hero spirits automatically recognize them as outstanding mortals, worthy of their attentions.

*Demands:* Shamans must ensure that 500 gp worth of sacrifice is directed to the hero spirit per year (from the shaman personally or from others), must maintain a shrine to it, and must successfully defend the hero's people/descendants. Moreover, the spirit insists that the shaman proclaim that his or her own deeds are only accomplished with its aid, and promote stories of its heroism above those of other hero spirits. (Shamans cannot therefore, serve two hero spirits simultaneously.) When a shaman reaches 8th level, he or she needs no longer attribute success to the hero spirit The spirit now accepts the shaman's achievements as the deeds of an equal. Still, the hero spirit expects the shaman to work for the safety of the tribe, and relate the tales of its deeds to the young tribe members.
Hero spirits do not accept worship and sacrifices from common people. However, they do accept the worship of living heroes, and look favorably upon the sacrifice of any member of the tribe who has reached at least 5th level. Minimum sacrifice is usually cattle or similar animals worth 1,000 gp per year, but heroes who have nothing --
because they have worked selflessly for the good of the tribe -- need not make sacrifice.

*Benefits:* Hero spirits can sponsor any spell from the tribal shaman's spell list, as well as any 1st-level priest spell. A supplicant of 5th level and above also gains the ability to perform one act of impossible dramatic heroism per week (such as stunning a dragon with a punch). The limits of the power are determined by the DM.


----------



## Mortis (Nov 4, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> I'm returning to this thread more than a year later .



Glad to see you back Echohawk.
If you have the time you may want to update the 'to do/unconverted' lists! 

Regards
Mortis


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2011)

Mortis said:


> Glad to see you back Echohawk.
> If you have the time you may want to update the 'to do/unconverted' lists!



I haven't forgotten about those, but I need to work through a year's worth of conversions before I can sort all those out, so it might take a little while longer.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2011)

*Nemesis Spirits*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Sacrifices
INTELLIGENCE: 13
ALIGNMENT: Any chaotic or evil

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 9
THAC0: 12
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By traditional or natural weapon
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Spells
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +3 or better to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M
MORALE: Champion (15-16)
XP VALUE: 5,000

Nemeses are legendary figures from the folk tales of a specific culture. They may be evil kings, faithless advisers, or monsters, but they are always the epic foes who were overcome by the culture's heroes. Each is unique, ranging from handsome or stunningly beautiful to grotesquely bestial and hideous, but they all want their eternal enemy brought to his knees and the culture which spawned them destroyed.
Each nemesis is the arch-enemy of a hero spirit, and wages a constant war against its foe, its followers always fighting the hero's devotees. Ironically, if the Nemesis destroys the hero spirit's cult and eradicated a1l memory of it, it would soon fade away, too, as it is remembered only as the foes of the hero.

*Combat:* The nemesis spirit wields the weapons associated with it in legend, or if it is a beast or some kind of animal, uses the natural weaponry available to it. In addition, all nemesis spirits can cause three spell-like effects, at will, four times per day: _Cause fear_, _charm_ (_person, monster_ or _plants_) and _pass without trace_.

*Accepted Alignments:* Any chaotic or evil.

*Familiarity:* Nemeses will accept any shaman who is willing to fight the followers of their foe. A single sacrifice (requiring a Shamanic Ritual check, of course) suffices to cement the alliance.

*Demands:* A shaman who serves a nemesis spirit must never cooperate with the followers of the corresponding hero spirit, nor offer sacrifice or do any other thing to aid that spirit. Further, the shaman must conspire to weaken the hero spirit's followers whenever possible.
Nemeses do not require sacrifice to survive, but if they are to provide any spells or other aid to the shaman, they must receive sacrifice once per month. One chicken per worshiper per month is a minimum sacrifice, but nemeses prefer more dramatic offerings, preferably the relatives of worshipers of the nemesis' corresponding hero spirit.

*Benefits:* A nemesis can sponsor any spell from the spiritualist's list, plus tribal shaman spells up to 3rd level.
Additionally, a nemesis spirit aids favored servants in combat, providing them with a non-magical +1 attack bonus, and the ability to curse one opponent every two rounds.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2011)

*Rogue Hero*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Any/ruins
FREQUENCY: Very Rare
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Sacrifices
INTELLIGENCE: 14
ALIGNMENT: Any chaotic

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 4
MOVEMENT: 9
HIT DICE: 6
THAC0: 15
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: By traditional weapon +3
SPECIAL ATTACKS: _Cause disease_ and _curse_ twice each per day
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +2 or better to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: Nil
SIZE: M
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 2,000

Rogue heroes are hero spirits who have been forgotten by their peoples or turned into figures of evil. They continue to exist because a dominant religion or ideology has so successfully turned them into malign figures or because shamans continue to sacrifice to them. They are now twisted versions of the heroes they once were.
They are often encountered at ruined shrines that were once dedicated to their honor, but also roam the extent or their ancestral lands. Occasionally, they will lash out at mortals without apparent provocation.

*Combat:* Rogue heroes are creatures with nothing to lose, and thus fight until they or their opponent is destroyed. They wield weapons as dictated by the tales that are told about them. However, they fight with such fury and ferocity that they have +3 to all attack and damage rolls. Further, they use their ability to _curse_ on the first round of combat, and their _cause disease_ ability on the round following the first successful attack leveled against them.
When combat with a rogue hero has been initiated, the battle continues until one combatant has been destroyed.

*Accepted Alignments:* Any.

*Familiarity:* Rogues accept any shaman willing to serve them. They yearn for better days -- when they were more powerful and more famous, and accept any shaman who might help them back to their former glory.

*Demands:* Rogue heroes expect that either 500 gp worth of sacrifice directed to them per year, or that the shaman works to spread their fame across the land and build a cult to worship them. The rogue hero craves worship, but by definition rarely receives much, and shirking shamans are not tolerated.

*Benefits:* The rogue hero can sponsor any spell on the spiritualist spell list, 2nd-level tribal shaman spells, and priest spells from the Necromantic sphere of up to 3rd level.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2011)

*Sith*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Remote areas
FREQUENCY: Rare
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Blood
INTELLIGENCE: 14
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Evil

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 12
HIT DICE: 5
THAC0: 16
NO. OF ATTACKS: 1
DAMAGE/ATTACK: Nil
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Constitution drain
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +2 or better to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 10%
SIZE: M
MORALE: Fearless (20)
XP VALUE: 275

Tales of faithful wives who join their husbands at remote homestead, only to die through the neglect of their spouse or because of the harsh environment abound. So do the tales of the restless spirits of such women wandering the hills and ridges of the land that killed them. The stories tell that these spirits seek out rugged individuals like their husbands and drain all vitality from them.
While there may indeed be ghosts roaming the lonely moors and highlands, these tales have also given rise to the sith, a beautiful vampiric spirit who preys on shepherds and lonely explorers.
The sith looks like a woman in her 20s, who wears a tattered dress that is not at all suited for life outside high society. Her features are face and hands are smudged with dirt and her hair is unkempt, but there is nonetheless a radiant beauty about her.

*Combat:* The sith will attempt to appear a helpless victim of circumstance when first encountering a lone character. She will express joy and relief over having finally met a "savior" in this harsh land, and will move to embrace the character. If the character accepts her embrace, he or she must make a save vs. paralysis. Should the save fail, the character feels compelled to join the sith in a dance, as they remain tightly embraced. As they dance, the sith drains her victim's blood through the skin via her touch: The victim loses 1d4 points of Constitution per round.
Even characters who are not under the influence of the sith's touch may not recognize what is happening to him before it is too late. The drain is painless, and the loss causes the victim to feel increasingly lightheaded and dizzy (-1 to all attack rolls for each round the sith drains blood from the character) and finally fall unconscious. When the Constitution score reaches 0, the character is irrevocably dead, and can only be revived by a wish. Since the sith is not an actual vampire, the character does not rise as undead.

*Accepted Alignments:* Any.

*Familiarity:* Siths are automatically favorably inclined toward female shamans, and will only deal with males if under a _charm spirit_ spell. Establishing a relationship with a sith takes three pints of blood, which must be poured over a shrine built in their honor. The shrine must be built from wood or stone that bears signs of having been worked by a craftsman.

*Demands:* Siths want to be taken from the wilderness and desposited in the city: This is all they ask of a shaman and will grant spells only if it appears progress is made in that direction. This may be accomplished the same way one would relocate a guardian spirit. Of course, a wily shaman may string a sith along for some time.

*Benefits:* While in the wilderness, a sith can grant a shaman 2nd- and 3rd-level solitary shaman spells, but once the spirit has been transplanted to the city, it may sponsor the full gamut of spells from the spiritualist list, in addition to the low-level spells from the solitary list. However, the spirit still remains a murderous, vampiric entity. Good-aligned characters would probably not knowingly unleash such a being onto an unsuspecting populace, even for the power it can grant. Many spiritualists, however would have no moral qualms about such an act.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2011)

*Strigloi*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Areas near cemeteries and burial grounds
FREQUENCY: Very rare
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Night
DIET: Children
INTELLIGENCE: 13
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Evil

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 0
MOVEMENT: 10, Fl 18, (B)
HIT DICE: 4
THAC0: 17
NO. OF ATTACKS: 3
DAMAGE/ATTACK: 1/1 claws + 1d4 bite
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Poisonous bite, save vs. poison or take 1d10 points of damage. Paralyzing touch. If the Strigloi hits with both claws, it has grabbed and paralyzed its victim and may take to the sky with him or her.
SPECIAL DEFENSE: 1/2 damage from nonmagical weapons. Also, see below.
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 5%
SIZE: M
MORALE: Elite (13-14)
XP VALUE: 3,000

There are those who lead lives so horrible that those who knew of their deeds allow them to live on in memory and tales told to frighten children. When these tales are told enough times by enough parents, they begin to assume form in the spirit world, and eventually begin to haunt the Prime Material Plane in ways much worse than bogeymen. These spirits, called strigloi, do not merely feed on fear... they feed on the flesh and blood of children, like the monstrous beings from the tales. Strigloi abduct children from their homes in the dead of night, and a child taken by one of these monsters is never seen again.
Strigloi appear as extremely ancient men or women, pale and wrinkled, with lank hair and covered in fine dust. They are capable of taking flight, and do this by simply leaping into the air, at which point they either become invisible or appear as a sparkling white light or flame.

*Combat:* The strigloi will never fight an adult if it can find any way to escape: They prey exclusively on the young and prefer to devote their energies to their prey. As mentioned above, two successful hits allow the creature to carry its victim away. Strigloi have never been observed using their poisonous bite on the child they wish to abduct, but have always reserved that attack for anyone trying to defend the child. It might also use its paralyzing attack on defenders, only to take them into the air and drop them from a great height.
In addition to taking half damage from attacks leveled against it with nonmagical weapons, the foulness of this kind of spirit causes the weapon to corrode on contact, rotting or rusting immediately and breaking the next time an attempt is made to strike with it.

*Accepted Alignments:* Any evil.

*Familiarity:* A strigloi accepts any shaman who somehow demonstrates that he or she has power over it (briefly casts _contain spirit_ on it, for example). It probably goes without saying, however, that no good-aligned shaman would want to establish relations with a creature such as a strigloi, but should attempt to destroy it.

*Demands:* Per spell that it sponsors, a strigloi expects one pint of fresh blood (from a sentient being) to be given to it every week. This is simply given to the physical manifestation of the spirit, without a formal sacrifice. Extra pints may be given in advance to create a "credit." Strigloi have no desire for worship.

*Benefits:* Strigloi can sponsor _contain spirit_, _death candle_, and _haunting notes_. Additionally, it has been said that strigloi can grant favored shamans the ability to cast _vampiric touch_ (as the wizard spell) twice per day. Whatever foul rituals would need to be performed to gain that benefit, however, is known only to the most darkhearted spiritualists.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 4, 2011)

*Totem Spirit*

CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Same as animal type
FREQUENCY: Uncommon
ACTIVITY CYCLE: Any
DIET: Sacrifices
INTELLIGENCE: 15
ALIGNMENT: Neutral

NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: 5
MOVEMENT: 18
HIT DICE: 10
THAC0: 11
NO. OF ATTACKS: 2
DAMAGE/ATTACK: As per animal type (see the Monstrous Manual for details) + 3d6 or by weapon (in human form)
SPECIAL ATTACKS: May control the actions of animals of their own species, regardless of range, and any other animals within 10 yards.
SPECIAL DEFENSE: +3 or better to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 5%
SIZE: M
MORALE: Elite (13-14)
XP VALUE: 3,000

Each type of animal has a spirit that stands as an archetype for the species. So long as the species exists (or at least, so long as sentient mortals are aware of it), the totem spirit continues to exist, presenting mortals with an anthropomorphic (humanlike) image of the species. It is usually encountered in areas where its animal type is abundant or being exploited and abused.
Each totem spirit may appear either as a stunningly beautiful version of the animal it represents, or as a humanoid with the animal's features (a shapely woman with the head of a cat, for example). Its movement rate is the same in either form.

*Combat:* Totem spirits prefer to avoid combat, and will instead try to use trickery to reach their goals. However, if confronted with flagrant abuse of the animals they represent, they can bring to bear the deadly natural weaponry of their animal type, or can attack as a 10th-level fighter who is specialized in whatever weaPon they choose to wield.

*Accepted Alignments:* True neutral or neutral good.

*Familiarity:* Totem spirits expect shamans to have demonstrated an ability to live in harmony with the wilderness and the animals of the land, and then to make a sacrifice of 200 gp to it.

*Demands:* Totem spirits demand that shamans oppose any attempt to exploit or destroy their patron animal. The shaman must also spend one day each week attending a shrine to the totem spirit if such exists in their vicinity.
The animal totem also expect mortals in general to respect the wilderness -- to kill only what they need (hunting to sell the meat or skins is not approved of), to take deadfall in preference to living wood, and so on. Those who fail to do so have frequent accidents and invariably fail to bag any animals on hunts.

*Benefits:* Any solitary shaman spell and priest spells of the animal sphere up to 5th level, plus _animal spy_, _call pack_. and _create sanctuary_. Additionally, any hunter giving 10% of his or her catch to a totem spirit as a sacrifice receives a -2 bonus to all proficiency checks concerning that species of animal, including Hunting, Set Snares, Tracking, and Animal Handling, so long as the hunter doesn't use these powers to exploit the land.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 6, 2011)

Echohawk said:


> I haven't forgotten about those, but I need to work through a year's worth of conversions before I can sort all those out, so it might take a little while longer.



Okay. I think all the lists are up-to-date now, although I admit that I didn't check the Dragon magazine one as thoroughly as all of the others. Let me know if you spot any creatures lurking on the lists that should be eliminated.


----------



## Cleon (Jul 8, 2012)

I was checking some original versions of lycanthropes for our conversion thread, and noticed that my copy of your Complete D&D Monster Index didn't seem to have the Were-Sabretooth from the Hollow World Campaign set (page 16 of the Adventure book).

That got me searching, and there are some other Hollow World Campaign set creatures that are entirely missing from the Index, like Frost-Zombies (page 16 of the Adventure book), or only have a Vaults of Pandius listing, such as the Sun-Wight (page 4 of the HWCS Adventure book) and Bounders (page 17).

There may be more, but I haven't checked through the entire boxed set.

Does your index need an update, Echohawk, or is my copy out of date?


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 9, 2012)

Cleon said:


> Does your index need an update, Echohawk, or is my copy out of date?



Without even checking the Hollow World set, I know the answer to both of those questions is "yes" .

In my current working copy I have 2676 lines marked as new additions since the December 2008 release, so that version is most certainly rather out of date. Then, there are three year's worth of 4e releases still in my queue for adding to the index, plus a number of obscure sources I've picked up since 2008 that also need checking, so there is plenty of updating work that needs to be done too. (I've been a bit distracted by the Collector's Guide series for a while!)

If you do spot any omissions, free free to note them in this thread and I'll make sure they get included in a future update. I'm not near my collection right now, so can't immediately check the Hollow World set, but I will make sure I double check the creatures you've mentioned, to make sure they don't get overlooked!


----------



## Cleon (Jul 9, 2012)

Echohawk said:


> Without even checking the Hollow World set, I know the answer to both of those questions is "yes" .
> 
> In my current working copy I have 2676 lines marked as new additions since the December 2008 release, so that version is most certainly rather out of date. Then, there are three year's worth of 4e releases still in my queue for adding to the index, plus a number of obscure sources I've picked up since 2008 that also need checking, so there is plenty of updating work that needs to be done too. (I've been a bit distracted by the Collector's Guide series for a while!)
> 
> If you do spot any omissions, free free to note them in this thread and I'll make sure they get included in a future update. I'm not near my collection right now, so can't immediately check the Hollow World set, but I will make sure I double check the creatures you've mentioned, to make sure they don't get overlooked!




Okie-Dokey.

Comparing the Hollow World Campaign Set to the copy of your index I've got (which appears to be dated 29th December 2008), the index has all of the character races in the Player's Book and all the monsters in the Adventure Book appendix.

It is missing all the monsters from the actual adventures in the Adventure Book, though. Namely...

*Sun-Wight* (page 4)
*Olgaf the Huge*, a "Dwarf Giant" (page 13)
*Undead Tlachtli Players* (page 14)
*Were-Sabretooth* (page 14)
*Frost-Zombies* (page 16)
*Bounders* (page 17)

I'm not sure Olgaf the Huge is worth bothering with, but the rest of them are.

There are assuredly lots and lots of obscure monsters in various AD&D and BECMI adventures. We've started converting some of the Haunted creatures from _OA2 - Night of the Seven Swords_ and there are at least a dozen new monsters in that adventure alone, although a lot of them are merely one-line entries.


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 20, 2012)

Coming back to this thread after nearly six months...

I've just added all of these omissions to my index, but with the exception of Olgaf and the Undead Tlachtli Players, there are already conversions in the Vaults of Pandius, so these don't change the total number of unconverted creatures. I agree that Olgaf probably isn't worth converting, but I'm also not sure that the Undead Tlachtli Players are either. They seem to basically be 5HD zombies, although they are described as "mummified".


----------



## Cleon (Dec 20, 2012)

Echohawk said:


> Coming back to this thread after nearly six months...
> 
> I've just added all of these omissions to my index, but with the exception of Olgaf and the Undead Tlachtli Players, there are already conversions in the Vaults of Pandius, so these don't change the total number of unconverted creatures. I agree that Olgaf probably isn't worth converting, but I'm also not sure that the Undead Tlachtli Players are either. They seem to basically be 5HD zombies, although they are described as "mummified".




Welcome back!

Freyar and I were just wondering where you had taken yourself.

Your unconverted D&D creatures lists were last updated in June, and we've added a few beasties to the CC since then. Do you have time to update them?



Echohawk said:


> I've just added all of these omissions to my index, but with the  exception of Olgaf and the Undead Tlachtli Players, there are already  conversions in the Vaults of Pandius, so these don't change the total  number of unconverted creatures. I agree that Olgaf probably isn't worth  converting, but I'm also not sure that the Undead Tlachtli Players are  either. They seem to basically be 5HD zombies, although they are  described as "mummified".




Have you put a more up-to-date version of your list on the web? The latest one I have is the *2008-12-29 version*.

As for the Tlachtli Players, they don't read as zombies to me. It requires considerable agility to play the game, and they ought to have special "ball attacks". Methinks they ought to be their own monster. Well, it's either that or come up with a "Tlachtli Player" Prestige Class for 'em...


----------



## Echohawk (Dec 20, 2012)

Cleon said:


> Freyar and I were just wondering where you had taken yourself.



Oh, I didn't go anywhere. I still check ENWorld every day, but the Collector's Guides have taken up a lot of my spare indexing time, so I haven't done much monster maintenance for a while 



> Your unconverted D&D creatures lists were last updated in June, and we've added a few beasties to the CC since then. Do you have time to update them?



Yeah, that's on my "to do" list for this vacation, but might not happen until the new year.



> Have you put a more up-to-date version of your list on the web? The latest one I have is the *2008-12-29 version*.



No, sadly not. I am planning on giving the monster index some TLC again in 2013 -- there are about three years of 4e creatures to be added to get it up to date again. I'd like to produce an up-to-date version in time for the launch of D&D Next, whenever that might be.



> As for the Tlachtli Players, they don't read as zombies to me. It requires considerable agility to play the game, and they ought to have special "ball attacks". Methinks they ought to be their own monster. Well, it's either that or come up with a "Tlachtli Player" Prestige Class for 'em...



Hmmm.... good point on them needing to be agile enough to play the game. I just looked at the zombie-like stat block. They aren't terribly complicated creatures though, but maybe they do need their own conversion.


----------



## Cleon (Dec 20, 2012)

Echohawk said:


> Hmmm.... good point on them needing to be agile enough to play the game. I just looked at the zombie-like stat block. They aren't terribly complicated creatures though, but maybe they do need their own conversion.




They might not be terribly complicated in BECMI D&D, but let me get my mitts on a conversion and I'll probably complicate them up for you...

Anyhow, I do fancy doing a conversion of the Ball Players and Sun-Wight sometime, but it's not very high priority. Especially as the latter already has a Pandius conversion.


----------



## Cleon (Jun 30, 2014)

Just noticed my current version of the Echohawk index lacks an entry for the original AD&D version of the _Return to White Plume Mountain_ Bog Mummy (aka the "Great Swamp Bog Mummy", although it does have entries for the CC conversion of that *Bog Mummy*.

Speaking of Bog Mummies, the official 3E Bog Mummy from _Dragon Compendium Volume One_ is a conversion of the _Dragon #238_ Bog Mummy.

That _Dragon magazine_ Bog Mummy is a different monster from the Bog Mummy from _Requiem_ and the _MCA4 Monstrous Annual_, which is a Ravenloft monster. The _Dragon_ version has a strangulation attack but lacks mummy rot, while the Ravenloft version has its own version of mummy rot, "bog rot", and has DR/copper, Cold Vulnerability and the ability to heal its wounds.

Should we consider converting the Ravenloft Bog Mummy as a "Swamp Mummy"?


----------



## Cleon (Jun 30, 2014)

Cleon said:


> Should we consider converting the Ravenloft Bog Mummy as a "Swamp Mummy"?




Just noticed that the Bog Mummy from Skip William's "_Denizens of Stone Bog - Mummies of the Bog_" article from the Wizard's website has a Bog Rot special attack, although it lacks the other special abilities of the _Requiem_ Bog Mummy and the Bog Rot doesn't cause Dex damage and "stiffening" like the _Requiem_ Mummy's does.

Anyhow, we've got plenty of other monsters to attend to before we start worrying about whether to convert the Ravenloft Bog Mummy.

On the undead front I'd rather do those undead ball players from the Mystaran Hollow World, or the Sun-Wight from the same campaign.


----------



## Cleon (Dec 28, 2016)

*A touch of thread necromancy*

Just thought I'd resurrect this thread (which really needs to be returned to *General Monster Talk* if there are any Mods watching, hint hint…).

Anyhow, I happened to be cataloging the D&D crocodiles and noticed that my copy of Echohawk's Index is missing the Marine Crocodile from  Lawrence Schick's "Dinosaurs - New Theories for Old Monsters" article in _Dragon #55_.

Speaking of which, the Crocodilian entry of Stephen Inniss's "DINOSAURS!" article in _Dragon #112_ also has a "Marine" variant and adds a "Terrestrial" variant to the mix.

I'd better add at least the Marine Crocodile to the Creature Catalog to-do list…


----------

